# custom paint and murals by macgyver



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

my friends leave comments, and the soap opera queen haters talk shit.. we will see who is what :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

send me address for free flyer.... thanks macgyver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT seen his work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

http://s642.photobucket.com/albums/uu143/MACGYVER719/


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

DAMN BRO U POSTN UP IN HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

ya, i hate computers but i gotta get with the times and learn how to use this chit...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOIME


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks bro... dign thru old photos,heres some more


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

bored and dign thru old photos, heres some more el'crapo


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Whats the going rate for just basic base coat clear coat with minimal body on a 63 rag?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

pm sent (if i did it right?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

our crew is ready to take on your project.. hit us up fo a quote. we can work shipping out..... frame offs, choppers, murals, patterns, candys, hydros, airbags, we do it all


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

Macgyver has painted a few of my rides...Corvette, Cadi, Beretta and a bike w/ 2 helmets. I will say he is a great talent and always throws down the colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks homey


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

WoW, that's some bad ass work. Keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks brotha.. when i get bored il go thru all my old files and find some more pics..


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHATS THE PRICING START OUT AT ????????


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

for pricing just let me know what it is your looking to get done.. since i closed my last shop i work outta my shop at my house.. so no high overhead, and i can work on chit late at night.. if i do get a few bigger jobs then i have a shop where i take my stuff to work at... my website is www.macgyverspaint.net to see some of my work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice, work I used to watch your show :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

lol, thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

hit me up for free quotes.. visit my website at www.macgyverspaint.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

damn, some of those pics cause major flashbacks man. the old "PRIMERA" days


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2009, 09:40 AM~15590598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you do that chop yourself??I like it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz up Homie!!! Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh I see you edited your posts. good choice. :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

ya, i have alot of primera pics, gotta dig threw my old photo albums and paste some more...
thanks izz dogg.. eatn lots of paint fumes in the past
and ya, most hated, i chopped 8 inches outta the roof and 4 outta the body.. these pics are b4 i airbagged it so it was even lower but someone had to have it from austrillia, so i never gotta finish it.. thanks though


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

free quotes


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

im in colorado


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

:wave: send me an address for a free flyer :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks for all the emails and work! keep it coming


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks guys for all the emails... happy holidays yall


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

heres an old one i found outta my vaults..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

send address for free flyers


----------



## slamD59 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 10 2009, 11:13 AM~15619841
> *WoW, that's some bad ass work.  Keep the pics coming  :biggrin:
> *



x10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

had to post this cause its funny


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

ya, i think this chit is funny every time i see it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks fes


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

lol that pluming truck is crazy..good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks homie..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

pm returned homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2009, 11:35 AM~16028733
> *thanks fes
> *


No pics of that chopper yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 10:59 PM~16042852
> *No pics of that chopper yet???  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I want to see


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

had to redoo the rear fender and recandy so will post pics when it dries and i can put it together


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sick Azz Work Homie...TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks homie... have alot more pics when i have time to down load em


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 15 2009, 02:23 AM~15668524
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice, work I used to watch your show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


funny :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

lol... wish i had his money!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

chopper i just finished


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sick work! :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 01:49 PM~16058597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sicc homie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks... im luvn playn with candys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 01:49 PM~16058597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2009, 02:05 PM~16069170
> *thanks fes
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn that chopper came out fresh what colors are those?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

i painted the bike black/clear.... then the graphics a gold metallic, then candyied over with a tangerine...the pics suck.. in the sun or light the gold pops from under the orange and the orange looks alot brighter in person... bike is gonna be shot in hotbike here soon, il let everyone know when it comes out...my camera sux...

thanks for the props


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2009, 02:43 AM~16075830
> *i painted the bike black/clear.... then the graphics a gold metallic, then candyied over with a tangerine...the pics suck.. in the sun or light the gold pops from under the orange and the orange looks alot brighter in person... bike is gonna be shot in hotbike here soon, il let everyone know when it comes out...my camera sux...
> 
> thanks for the props
> *


   and most paints you need to see in person to appreciate them correctly


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

ya 4sure.. thanks 4 all the positive comments!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

MAC 10 BACK IN ACTION


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

whats crackin tone loc


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

There is some killer paint up in here Mac! Dayum I can't wait to see the finished product..........


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 27 2009, 12:18 PM~16101481
> *whats crackin tone loc
> *



NOT MUCH HERE BRO . WHAT ABOUT U?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

still suckin paint fumes.... hows the bomba comin along


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2009, 10:52 AM~16046001
> *funny :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: happy new year everyone.. im excited to see all the new work and rides that will be getting done... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

heres one i did awhile back... homie had a dent in his minitruck hood and wanted it fixed with some kinda transformer face logo??


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

damn jpeg on the pics turned out too big


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT CITY ARE YOU IN.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

im in colorado


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

colorado springs,co 719


----------



## slamD59 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 2 2010, 06:49 PM~16163819
> *colorado springs,co  719
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: from Grand Junction :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

whuzz crackin slammed 59 grand junction


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

heres my 50 chevy i did a few years ago.. chopped,channeled,sectioned, airbagged


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

then somebody had to have the chopped 50 and made me an offer i couldnt refuse... bummer, alot of time and work in this one and wanted to cruise it.


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mile High City in the heezy! Peeping out these paint jobs, hey Mac I got a ZX14 that I want painted and then a Suburban too......well you're already hooking up that ZX14 and man I am still tripping on what you're doing.... :worship:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks big marcus... when i get em done il roll to denver and we can goto church.............. ST.IDES all day homeslice!


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2010, 02:13 PM~16191545
> *thanks big marcus... when i get em done il roll to denver and we can goto church..............  ST.IDES all day homeslice!
> *


Man you converted me from Baptist to Catholic awhile back when you first handed me a St.Ides 40 oz...going to church is always good!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

lol. your nuttier than a snickers... man u gonna shit when you see your bike..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

heres another1 i did last year


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

moving into a huge new shop with a new booth... ready to take on as many projects as i can get!!!!! lets start putn some baddass rides out there again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

:loco:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

heres 1 i did awhile back


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2010, 01:28 AM~16187638
> *then somebody had to have the chopped 50 and made me an offer i couldnt refuse... bummer, alot of time and work in this one and wanted to cruise it.
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of it primered or painted?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

no,sorry bro... somebody bought it before i had a chance to finish it and get it in primer.. wish now i woulda kept it


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

regal man,,,, pass me a coldone !!!


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

heres a update on the bike im working on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2010, 10:46 PM~16250270
> *no,sorry bro... somebody bought it before i had a chance to finish it and get it in primer.. wish now i woulda kept it
> *


Damn you sold that ride it looked like it was gonna be badass


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

ya, wish i woulda finished it but a stack of cash looked good at the time


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

SOME HELMETS I DAD AWHILE AGO


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm saving my pennies :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

lol.. sounds good


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

Whew!!!!! Too Sweet bro!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

getn slammed again at the shop... summers coming!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

swimn with the sharks


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

lol, i didnt do the custom lettering on the tow truck above, and the pic was there logo on all there trucks


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

this truck was way back in the day before i learned how to do real fire... (lol, gotta start somewhere)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 19 2010, 09:22 AM~16337240
> *swimn with the sharks
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 20 2010, 09:18 AM~16349960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: OMG I Fucking Love this! :biggrin: Can I Have It?! :cheesy: Lol


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice work


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks my brothas!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16358098
> *thanks my brothas!
> *



Hey not all of us are guys on here! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

ooops, and my sistas! post me a pic of your ride or your rides n the past


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 11:29 PM~16359321
> *ooops, and my sistas!  post me a pic of your ride or your rides n the past
> *


I don't have a Ride(Lowrider) I just have my Cavalier that I am trying to Paint lol


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

whats up my brotha, johnny (aka king of caddys)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

hey girl, a cavalier is a start, and a nice paint job would set ya apart from others


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 11:56 PM~16359599
> *whats up my brotha, johnny  (aka king of caddys)
> *


nada wassup homie jus got done with that fukn dually finally.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

damn, i bet it looks killer.. u gonna get that vette or just hold on to the dualie for a rainy day...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 11:57 PM~16359613
> *hey girl, a cavalier is a start, and a nice paint job would set ya apart from others
> *



I know that's what I want to do, and hopefully I can do it this Semester lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

that would be good...(semester) are you in school, and what town?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:00 AM~16359643
> *damn, i bet it looks killer.. u gonna get that vette or just hold on to the dualie for a rainy day...
> *


i mite keep it for a min that foo never got back to me but its watever mite need it bro if it keeps snowing it stayed clean bro them colors bang in the sun...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:02 AM~16359668
> *that would be good...(semester) are you in school, and what town?
> *


Yeah I'm in the Autobody Program at Eastfield Community College in Mesquite, TX :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

how did the one in the booth turn out.. u get it finished and cleared or you still throwing down your magic on it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 20 2010, 11:04 PM~16359687
> *Yeah I'm in the Autobody Program at Eastfield Community College in Mesquite, TX  :biggrin:
> *


thats awesome.. i wish sometimes i woulda went to school and learned the right way... i got a job like 25 years ago at a hack shop doing car lot cars, and they taught me to stuff pizza boxes in holes and bondo over them,,,,lol... so when i finally started moving on i started learning i was doing chit wrong...lol


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:04 AM~16359689
> *how did the one in the booth turn out.. u get it finished and cleared or you still throwing down your magic on it?
> *


ya its looking good bro but he wants more patterns so it looks like another mile of tape...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:07 PM~16359718
> *ya its looking good bro but he wants more patterns so it looks like another mile of tape...lol
> *


ya... customers dont understand that u cant just throw a stripe on without measuring out both sides so that they match... and laying out patterns and ripping the tape back off till it looks good.. alot of waste goes into a stripe or patterns


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:11 AM~16359752
> *ya... customers dont understand that u cant just throw a stripe on without measuring out both sides so that they match... and laying out patterns and ripping the tape back off till it looks good.. alot of waste goes into a stripe or patterns
> *


oh ya bro doin one side aint shit its the time to go from one side to the other measring shit and finding refrence points and getting it the same is the bitch cuz i know that trace paper shit dont work for me...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:07 AM~16359716
> *thats awesome.. i wish sometimes i woulda went to school and learned the right way... i got a job like 25 years ago at a hack shop doing car lot cars, and they taught me to stuff pizza boxes in holes and bondo over them,,,,lol... so when i finally started moving on i started learning i was doing chit wrong...lol
> *



Lmao Omg that's Fucking Crazy lol!!! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:14 PM~16359785
> *oh ya bro doin one side aint shit its the time to go from one side to the other measring shit and finding refrence points and getting it the same is the bitch cuz i know that trace paper shit dont work for me...
> *


ya, i hear ya... i usually now try to do one stripe and imedatley do the other side... pain in the ass making both sides match.... but the secert of any painter on a car is they cant run and look at both sides at once and pick your work apart...( but on a chopper or bike you can tell)... post some pics on here homeslice...... im doing a convert caddy at the shop right now and a caddy jus like yours right now


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:20 AM~16359836
> *ya, i hear ya... i usually now try to do one stripe and imedatley do the other side... pain in the ass making both sides match.... but the secert of any painter on a car is they cant run and look at both sides at once and pick your work apart...( but on a chopper or bike you can tell)... post some pics on here homeslice...... im doing a convert caddy at the shop right now and a caddy jus like yours right now
> *


ya im goin to take pics this week....oh shit i got competition now... :0 i know your gonna make that fucker sick


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 20 2010, 11:16 PM~16359803
> *Lmao Omg that's Fucking Crazy lol!!!  :happysad:
> *


ya.. it cracks me up, but now im wiser cause i started from the bottom... what i would reccomend you to do is, get a job at your local dealership and learn on customer cars... let the big corperations pay for your mistakes... i worked at alot of shops but i work at the local ford dealership detailing and buffing cars.. i burned alot of cars and got real good buffing cars, and learned what to do and what not to do.. and now as a custom painter i can appreciate, bodywork, paintinf, and colorsanding and buffing.. after 23 years ive messed up alot of cars, but i learned as i went along and now i can actually stay busy and suport my family... jus takes alot of (dirt) and hardwork, but it does pay off!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:27 AM~16359901
> *ya.. it cracks me up, but now im wiser cause i started from the bottom... what i would reccomend you to do is, get a job at your local dealership and learn on customer cars... let the big corperations pay for your mistakes... i worked at alot of shops but i work at the local ford dealership detailing and buffing cars.. i burned alot of cars and got real good buffing cars, and learned what to do and what not to do.. and now as a custom painter i can appreciate, bodywork, paintinf, and colorsanding and buffing..  after 23 years ive messed up alot of cars, but i learned as i went along and now i can actually stay busy and suport my family... jus takes alot of (dirt) and hardwork, but it does pay off!!!!
> *



That's what I'm trying to do now I only have the Co-op Class left to take for my degree and the past couple of days I've been hunting for a Job at dealerships and big body shops but no one is hiring right now it sucks  I'm a good buffer my teacher's always want me to buff out the stuff they spray lol. I just need a job! :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16359894
> *ya im goin to take pics this week....oh shit i got competition now... :0 i know your gonna make that fucker sick
> *


lol, ya right.. you know you got the topdogg caddy of colorado... my homie that i have the shop with owns many rides and lots of caddys... he just bought a 96 and he likes the 24" wheel looks.. so his look is 10x different than yours.. and you have full chrome undercarriage and reinforced frame, so your caddy gonna be killing it... it keep teasing my homey to change his wheels and throw some d,s on it but he gots a different style...... damn i shoulda traded you when i had the chance.. that caddy gonna kill it this summer


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:33 AM~16359950
> *lol, ya right.. you know you got the topdogg caddy of colorado...  my homie that i have the shop with owns many rides and lots of caddys... he just bought a 96 and he likes the 24" wheel looks.. so his look is 10x different than yours.. and you have full chrome undercarriage and reinforced frame, so your caddy gonna be killing it... it keep teasing my homey to change his wheels and throw some d,s on it but he gots a different style...... damn i shoulda traded you when i had the chance.. that caddy gonna kill it this summer
> *


damn now im really scared i hope he dont run over me...j/k pimp caddies werent made for big wheels those are for suvs and trucks my.02


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 20 2010, 11:32 PM~16359938
> *That's what I'm trying to do now I only have the Co-op Class left to take for my degree and the past couple of days I've been hunting for a Job at dealerships and big body shops but no one is hiring right now it sucks   I'm a good buffer my teacher's always want me to buff out the stuff they spray lol. I just need a job!  :angry:
> *


well too bad you werent here in colorado, cause there allways trying to put any woman in any work place to balance out the shop and make chit fair.... if you can be a good buffer and buff cars, then learn bodywork and the beauty of blocking cars, then you will be a killer painter, cause you will know the backbone of what your doing


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:36 PM~16359980
> *damn now im really scared i hope he dont run over me...j/k pimp caddies werent made for big wheels those are for suvs and trucks my.02
> *


lol.. i feal ya, but hes my homie so im learnig the big wheel looking rides, and actually with the big rides that tuck the back wheel looks sick


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

whatsup 63 rivi


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:37 AM~16359987
> *well too bad you werent here in colorado, cause there allways trying to put any woman in any work place to balance out the shop and make chit fair.... if you can be a good buffer and buff cars, then learn bodywork and the beauty of blocking cars, then you will be a killer painter, cause you will know the backbone of what your doing
> *




Man I know how to do all that I just have to get a job/internship to get my degree and it sucks I just need some one to give me the chance to prove what I can do. Most shops I've asked already either aren't hiring or just hired on people :uh:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:40 AM~16360022
> *lol.. i feal ya, but hes my homie so im learnig the big wheel looking rides, and actually with the big rides that tuck the back wheel looks sick
> *


ya i aint goin to lie i tried it once on my og fleetwood but i wasnt feeling it but my silverado and my dually were a different story you cant pull a ride on spokes....lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:42 PM~16360064
> *ya i aint goin to lie i tried it once on my og fleetwood but i wasnt feeling it but my silverado and my dually were a different story you cant pull a ride on spokes....lol
> *


that is true... i luvved my dualie, but since it was on the cover of truckin, i never wanted to drive it, and was scared of getn a chip.. and damn wasnt gonna tow something with the airbags!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:41 AM~16360036
> *whatsup 63 rivi
> *


what's up...checking out your thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

make sure you guys get on here 2morrow if you get a chance... it was really cool talking to ya all...( made my night)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 20 2010, 11:46 PM~16360100
> *what's up...checking out your thread.
> *


cool, thanks homie


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:47 AM~16360102
> *make sure you guys get on here 2morrow if you get a chance... it was really cool talking to ya all...( made my night)
> *


hell ya fo sho same place same channel... all this talk bout pizza boxes is making me hungry.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 PM~16360129
> *hell ya fo sho same place same channel... all this talk bout pizza boxes is making me hungry.... :biggrin:
> *


ya i hear that.. need some wings up in here


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 21 2010, 12:47 AM~16360102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

cool! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 PM~16360129
> *hell ya fo sho same place same channel... all this talk bout pizza boxes is making me hungry.... :biggrin:
> *


hey bro, i have a offer i might take tommorow for my equipment.. hes in wyoming and he traveled down here and checked my equipment and wants it pretty bad. it a bomba, 51 olds.. il post a pic or 2.. tell me if you think i should do it or hold out for something beter


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:57 AM~16360225
> *hey bro, i have a offer i might take tommorow for my equipment.. hes in wyoming and he traveled down here and checked my equipment and wants it pretty bad. it a bomba, 51 olds.. il post a pic or 2
> *


is it clean?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

lol, layitlow, is not letting me post pics right now, but ya, the chrome is clean, paint is original, so needs painted, and it has the mexican blankets on the seat so i know it needs redone


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 01:00 AM~16360257
> *lol, layitlow, is not letting me post pics right now, but ya, the chrome is clean, paint is original, so needs painted, and it has the mexican blankets on the seat so i know it needs redone
> *


sounds like a lil work...lol damn bro i should have showed you my homies 54 over here if i knew you wanted a bomb its for sale


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 01:04 AM~16360307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow ...not too bad


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

ya, i want a impala or bomb... but it told the dude on the computer id make a deal, so i gotta make a beter deal like quick cause i allready told dude lets do it


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

i shoulda made you a deal so i still had access of getn some stickers cut and our shop shirts done


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 01:07 AM~16360346
> *ya, i want a impala or bomb... but it told the dude on the computer id make a deal, so i gotta make a beter deal like quick cause i allready told dude lets do it
> *


im still workin on getting that 64 i want to build it and sell it i wish homie wasnt taking his sweet ass time


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

ya i heard ya.. well if some miracle happens tonight let me know, or im gonna just probably trade for this turd,,, id rather put all my chips in the impala but right now, i just need something to work on


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

suup showlow


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16360418
> *suup showlow
> *


JUS CHILLIN WAS SUP BIG DOG


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 01:08 AM~16360367
> *i shoulda made you a deal so i still had access of getn some stickers cut and our shop shirts done
> *


fo sho that wouldnt have been a problem..i could have used that plotter today in the worst way let me see what i can do with this dually it stayed clean bro i think it mite go illl hit up a couple peeps to,orrow i motivated to let it go i thought it was already gone....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16360426
> *JUS CHILLIN WAS SUP BIG DOG
> *


chillen chillen, whussuup with yo ride, hows it comin


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:17 AM~16360442
> *chillen chillen, whussuup with yo ride, hows it comin
> *


ITS COMIN ALONG SLOW OUT OF A JOB RIGHT NOW IM LOOKIN THO GOT TO GET HER READY FOR SUMMER I WANT TO THROW DOWN SOME MURALS ON IT


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 21 2010, 12:15 AM~16360428
> *fo sho that wouldnt have been a problem..i could have used that plotter today in the worst way let me see what i can do with this dually it stayed clean bro i think it mite go illl hit up a couple peeps to,orrow i motivated to let it go i thought it was already gone....
> *


sounds good.. ive had tons of offers but allways wanted to hook up my brother first... plus id like to get a ride from ya so i can come down to your towns big car show and stick my ride in your booth and help advertise 4 ur shop


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 12:19 AM~16360459
> *ITS COMIN ALONG SLOW OUT OF A JOB RIGHT NOW IM LOOKIN THO GOT TO GET HER READY FOR SUMMER I WANT TO THROW DOWN SOME MURALS ON IT
> *


ya jobs here suck.. i built houses for the past few years and then doing flip house but now just came to a stop, so now i had to go back to what i know, sucking paint fumes... lemme know if i can help out with your ride


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16360464
> *sounds good.. ive had tons of offers but allways wanted to hook up my brother first...  plus id like to get a ride from ya so i can come down to your towns big car show and stick my ride in your booth and help advertise 4 ur shop
> *


hell ya fo sho homie.....we got to represent cant wait till we do a job together...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:22 AM~16360493
> *ya jobs here suck.. i built houses for the past few years and then doing flip house but now just came to a stop, so now i had to go back to what i know, sucking paint fumes... lemme know if i can help out with your ride
> *


HELL YEA ILL HIT YOU UP ABOUT THAT ONCE I GET SOME FERIA FOR SURE DOG


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 21 2010, 12:23 AM~16360513
> *hell ya fo sho homie.....we got to represent cant wait till we do a job together...
> *


ya 4 sure dog... u my bro so we gonna do chit real soon.. i wanna hook ya up if i can


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 12:24 AM~16360518
> *HELL YEA ILL HIT YOU UP  ABOUT THAT ONCE I GET SOME FERIA FOR SURE DOG
> *


sounds good bro.. well hopefully u will check in here 2morrow night and let me know whats crackin!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:29 AM~16360574
> *ya 4 sure dog... u my bro so we gonna do chit real soon.. i wanna hook ya up if i can
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:31 AM~16360591
> *sounds good bro.. well hopefully u will check in here 2morrow night and let me know whats crackin!
> *


FOR SURE DOG


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks homie.... lookin forward to hookin up ur ride... where you located


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:33 AM~16360611
> *thanks homie.... lookin forward to hookin up ur ride... where you located
> *


IM UP IN GREELEY


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

greeley...cool, not too far away.... well lemme know.. id love to hook up the 68


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

suup johnny suede


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:37 AM~16360630
> *greeley...cool, not too far away.... well lemme know.. id love to hook up the 68
> *


YEA WILL WORK SOMTHING OUT FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 12:38 AM~16360636
> *YEA WILL WORK SOMTHING OUT FOR SURE HOMIE
> *


ya im down for whatever.. keep in touch though cause i allways like meeting and making friends


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 12:40 AM~16360649
> *ya im down for whatever.. keep in touch though cause i allways like meeting and making friends
> *


HELL YEA DOG SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds good.... talk 2 ya all 2morrow


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 01:38 AM~16360632
> *suup johnny suede
> *


Whats up Macgyver, you throw down some nice paint work, very versatile with your style.Good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks johnnysuede.. im not the best but i can get the job done..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

WATS UP HOMEZ :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

whats crackin bro?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16369799
> *whats crackin bro?
> *


JUS CHILLIN DOG WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

just gettn home from paintn in the booth all day... 64 impala


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup mac


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

suup dude


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370453
> *just gettn home from paintn in the booth all day... 64 impala
> *


DO YOU GOT ANY PICS OF IT


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good and new wit you


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 09:36 PM~16370669
> *DO YOU GOT ANY PICS OF IT
> *


no... actually it was just a bunch of parts... nuthin exciting


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16370699
> *wuz good and new wit you
> *


just getn super slammed with work at the shop, and im luvn it


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

dool you ever make a deal yet with that bike and screen printer


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16370704
> *no... actually it was just a bunch of parts... nuthin exciting
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16370747
> *dool you ever make a deal yet with that bike and screen printer
> *


ya, got tons of offers.. prob gonna trade the equipment for a bomb to this homie in wyoming.. hes gonna trailer it here.. he came and looked at my equipment and wants it pretty bad.. and il probably just sell the chopper... my dads friend said he would sell me his clean 63 for $1000.. needs a motor and trans, but killer deal...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16370768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I WANT LIKE A BRANDY WINE RED ON MY IMPALA


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 09:45 PM~16370822
> *NICE I WANT LIKE A BRANDY WINE RED ON MY IMPALA
> *


ya... i did this onelike 12 or 13 years ago, but the color turned out pretty good


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 09:46 PM~16370843
> *ya... i did this onelike 12 or 13 years ago, but the color turned out pretty good
> *


IT LOOKS SICK DOG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 10:44 PM~16370814
> *ya, got tons of offers.. prob gonna trade the equipment for a bomb to this homie in wyoming.. hes gonna trailer it here.. he came and looked at my equipment and wants it pretty bad.. and il probably just sell the chopper... my dads friend said he would sell me his clean 63 for $1000.. needs a motor and trans, but killer deal...
> *


cool i will stop by the shop tomorrow im getting off early


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 09:53 PM~16370943
> *cool i will stop by the shop tomorrow im getting off early
> *


sounds good.. got alot of work so il be there all day, (with your twin theo!)


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

COULD YOU DO THOSE GHOST PATTERNS TO


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 09:55 PM~16370980
> *COULD YOU DO THOSE GHOST PATTERNS TO
> *


oooh ya.. i luv thrown down on some patterns


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16371012
> *oooh ya.. i luv thrown down on some patterns
> *


HELL YEA WILL SEE WHAT WE COULD WORK OUT ABOUT A PAINT JOB LATER ON


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 10:02 PM~16371070
> *HELL YEA WILL SEE WHAT WE COULD WORK OUT ABOUT A PAINT JOB LATER ON
> *


sounds great.. i have a nice warm booth to lock my self in for days, throwing down on patterns


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

wassup uncle fes.... ready for some body work and paint yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16381524
> *wassup uncle fes.... ready for some body work and paint yet
> *


 :wave: I'm ready :biggrin: 






























well not for the paying part yet


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 22 2010, 07:55 AM~16374216
> *sounds great.. i have a nice warm booth to lock my self in for days, throwing down on patterns
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:33 PM~16381590
> *:wave:  I'm ready    :biggrin:
> well not for the paying part yet
> *


 :wave: whats up big dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

whats up my brother... went to bed early last night.. worked on a lexus all day and then prepped a tahoe for paint so was dog tired.... im ready to throw down on your ride!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:33 PM~16381590
> *:wave:  I'm ready    :biggrin:
> well not for the paying part yet
> *


were ready for your ride roy... what all were you looking to get done.. il be stuck in the booth today and away from my computer but you can hit me up on the cell or text at 719-659-8151


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 12:49 PM~16058597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killer job on this one,nice color combo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 23 2010, 02:14 PM~16386639
> *Killer job on this one,nice color combo.
> *


thanks my brother... the pics dont do it any justice.. there getting ready to shoot it in the magazine so il post some beter pics soon


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 05:06 PM~16387442
> *thanks my brother... the pics dont do it any justice.. there getting ready to shoot it in the magazine so il post some beter pics soon
> *



Cool!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

hello there :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

whats crackin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

heres one of my first few murals i did in the 80's


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 05:38 PM~16388090
> *hello there :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

whats crackin 68


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:01 PM~16388679
> *whats crackin 68
> *


NADA MUCH JUST CHILLIN AT HOME WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

jus chillen and watchin cops..lol my saturday nights are boring now that i got a gang of kids!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:07 PM~16388724
> *jus chillen and watchin cops..lol    my saturday nights are boring now that i got a gang of kids!
> *


COOL I GOT MY FIRST KID COMING ON THE WAY


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats bro... they definately change your life!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:12 PM~16388760
> *congrats bro... they definately change your life!
> *


THANKS BRO I CANT WAIT


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

ya i have 3 and now 2 stepkids.. so i gotta full house


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:16 PM~16388793
> *ya i have 3 and now 2 stepkids.. so i gotta full house
> *


THATS COOL THEY KEEP THE HOUSE ALIVE


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

ya,,, never a dull moment... (lol,prob why im at my shop all the time)


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:23 PM~16388863
> *ya,,, never a dull moment... (lol,prob why im at my shop all the time)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

ya... they are a handful but alot beter than my old life when i was out partying everynight and being a dumbass


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:43 PM~16389034
> *ya... they are a handful but alot beter than my old life when i was out partying everynight and being a dumbass
> *


YUP ME TO IV SETTLED DOWN WITH MY GIRL SO NO MORE DESMADRE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 08:37 PM~16389503
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16388211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome it even looks COOL in the SNOW! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks roy...

and ya bratt, it looks killer out in the snow... this poor excursion has been sold and tossed around colorado between different pawn shops and different owners and now is all jacked up.. my friend dennis, his daughter passed away and this was a pic of her as a angel on the hood


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 23 2010, 08:16 PM~16388793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way bro your at the shop all the time to support them crumb snatchers :biggrin: Keep up the good work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 24 2010, 08:35 AM~16392556
> *thanks roy...
> 
> and ya bratt, it looks killer out in the snow... this poor excursion has been sold and tossed around colorado between different pawn shops and different owners and now is all jacked up.. my friend dennis, his daughter passed away and this was a pic of her as a  angel on the hood
> *



Aww Wow that's really Cool and Sweet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 01:04 PM~16394751
> *no way bro your at the shop all the time to support them crumb snatchers :biggrin: Keep up the good work
> *


lol, trudat 59!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 22 2010, 10:27 PM~16381524
> *wassup uncle fes.... ready for some body work and paint yet
> *


Im real close homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:22 PM~16400185
> *Im real close homie!!!
> *


lol, no rush homeslice... been gettn caught up on work right now and doing some wall art in the shop right now


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16400230
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 24 2010, 11:22 PM~16400173
> *lol, trudat 59!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 25 2010, 07:40 AM~16402776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Luxury Sport :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 12:41 PM~16405064
> *Nice Luxury Sport :cheesy:
> *


thanks, never finished this mural... (homey went to jail, and after 2 years of hauling this pos trunk around i sent it to the scrap yard)


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 26 2010, 08:43 AM~16414547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww who's the cutie? You can already tell he's gunna be a HeartBreaker lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16425494
> *Aww who's the cutie? You can already tell he's gunna be a HeartBreaker lol!
> *


lol... thats lil badass billy at one of my shops along time ago (with his fakeass teeth)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 27 2010, 09:14 AM~16427177
> *lol... thats lil badass billy at one of my shops along time ago (with his fakeass teeth)
> 
> 
> ...



Aww his still a Cutie, but he don't need those Fake Toofers lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 27 2010, 09:35 PM~16435457
> *Aww his still a Cutie, but he don't need those Fake Toofers lol!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks, il tell em


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

heres one i just found from along time ago..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

heres one i just found that i did about 14 years ago


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 1 2010, 09:21 AM~16475808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 2 2010, 12:01 AM~16484982
> *thanks bratt
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

MAYBE I CAN HELP U OUT?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 2 2010, 12:32 AM~16485316
> *MAYBE I CAN HELP U OUT?
> *



Help Who out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 2 2010, 10:58 PM~16496005
> *Help Who out?
> *


lol, not sure what i was gonna say the other night (beer)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2010, 08:13 AM~16497697
> *lol, not sure what i was gonna say the other night (beer)
> *



Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16507081
> *Lmao!  :rofl:
> *


lol...... sorry,, beer makes me say funny things.....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2010, 12:04 AM~16507301
> *lol...... sorry,, beer makes me say funny things.....
> *



Lol that's ok


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16507363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get to Drive her?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

oh ya.. i did some burn outs


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16507620
> *oh ya.. i did some burn outs
> *



Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

lol,,,,4sure


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

i have my 51 olds and custom chopper 4sale or trade... looking for a 64 but open to offers?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2010, 07:30 PM~16514879
> *i have my 51 olds and custom chopper 4sale or trade... looking for a 64 but open to offers?
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Chopper!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2010, 09:38 PM~16516083
> *thanks bratt
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

heres a hot wheels car i designed for a friend back in the day.. cost him close to 20k to get going but he quickly sold everything..(walmart,etc)..
he had a bar on austin bluffs and academy named ON THE ROCKS, and the mountain in the background was supposed to be pikes peak...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2010, 09:16 AM~16520328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aww I Want ONE of Each, are there any at all Left?  

That's so Fucking Awesome! I LOVE Hotwheels I still collect them, but not as much as I did when I was younger. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

he sold out on em but il see if he ever ordered any more


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 6 2010, 01:40 PM~16532095
> *he sold out on em but il see if he ever ordered any more
> *



Ok Cool!  

That would be Awesome I seriously would like one of each if Possible. :cheesy: 

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2010, 07:30 PM~16514879
> *i have my 51 olds and custom chopper 4sale or trade... looking for a 64 but open to offers?
> 
> 
> ...



Im diggin that 51 homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 6 2010, 04:52 PM~16533684
> *Im diggin that 51 homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dog


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

hello bratt... just got back from the shop, where i did a quick mural on a tailgate... now gonna watch the supper bowl and drink a few while my wifes yelling at me for drinkn.lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:38 AM~16539529
> *TTT
> *


thanks my brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 02:56 PM~16540966
> *hello bratt... just got back from the shop, where i did a quick mural on a tailgate... now gonna watch the supper bowl and drink a few while my wifes yelling at me for drinkn.lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 03:56 PM~16540966
> *hello bratt... just got back from the shop, where i did a quick mural on a tailgate... now gonna watch the supper bowl and drink a few while my wifes yelling at me for drinkn.lol
> *



Lol that sounds like Fun! :cheesy: So who Do you want to Win, Colts or Saints? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, now that the game is over,THE SAINTS!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 09:14 PM~16543105
> *lol, now that the game is over,THE SAINTS!
> *



Lol Yeah I was for them Before the Game Started n I'm Glad they won it was a good Game :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

yes, im glad they won too... new orleans been going thru alot of crap so happy they got some luv... i bet mardi gras is going nuts right now


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 10:52 PM~16544353
> *yes, im glad they won too... new orleans been going thru alot of crap so happy they got some luv... i bet mardi gras is going nuts right now
> *



Yeah lol they've been showing live feed of the streets in New Orleans it looks Crazy! But everyone looks happy and are having Fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

ya, glad im not there, cause id be the dumbass peeing on a building, on a episode of cops, going to jail


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 12:18 AM~16545357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16545245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks... so brat you got any pics of some work you done (cars)


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 10:45 PM~16554911
> *thanks... so brat you got any pics of some work you done (cars)
> *



Nope nothing recent!  same stuff as on my thread :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

uffin: il have to check em out


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 9 2010, 08:27 AM~16558329
> *uffin: il have to check em out
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 10 2010, 09:16 AM~16570738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 11 2010, 12:12 AM~16579445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's kinda Scary lol, but it's Cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

heres a old pic from back in the day


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

lol,,, this is my old mini truck back in the vannilla ice days


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 10:51 PM~16598610
> *lol,,, this is my old mini truck back in the vannilla ice days
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

my old caddy at the lowrider photo shoot


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 13 2010, 04:26 PM~16603298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Is that my Corvette! :biggrin: Lol J/K I Wish! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 13 2010, 05:01 PM~16603852
> *TTT
> *


thanks tone loc... hopefully i can put another badass ride together and get with the rollerz


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2010, 06:52 PM~16604592
> *:wow: Is that my Corvette! :biggrin:  Lol J/K I Wish! :cheesy:
> *


lol,,, this is one i did many years ago for big marcus outta denver


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 09:26 PM~16605254
> *lol,,, this is one i did many years ago for big marcus outta denver
> *



I Like It! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16606288
> *Thanks for the mural on my Monte Mac....I'm loving it bro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, sorry holmes.. i didnt paint that one... shes a big one, yuk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know I was just playin with ya(no ****)
I edited that post so nobody gets it twisted


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

lol.. its all good... i was gonna say that mural looked like a fat slob but then thought maybe you do have this mural at home on a ride? so i wasnt sure if you were messing with me.. lol... good one homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 14 2010, 05:44 PM~16611323
> *lol.. its all good... i was gonna say that mural looked like a fat slob but then thought maybe you do have this mural at home on a ride?  so i  wasnt sure if you were messing with me.. lol... good one homie!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

pic of one of my old caddys


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 16 2010, 09:16 AM~16627300
> *thanks bratt
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so did you sell the 51??I know you said you were waiting for a guy to come by and check it out


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

no bro, i kept it.. if i can get free from the shop today im picking up this 64 also.. the 51 runs and drives so probably keep it till someone make a offer on it


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 08:44 AM~16638913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 09:44 AM~16638913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

chopper 4sale... first $2500 takes it


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

heres a real old one from my books


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 18 2010, 08:15 PM~16655130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot Flames! Lol :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks girl.. ya that was my bmw back in the day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16655349
> *thanks girl.. ya that was my bmw back in the day
> *



Man what the Hell why do all these Kids have Freakin BMWs it's Not Fair! Lol How old were you when you had it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

lol.... iim a wanna be baller


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 18 2010, 08:44 PM~16655406
> *lol.... iim a wanna be baller
> *


Lol Your Not a Wanna be if you had a BMW unless you Leased it Lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

lol.. true


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Let me check your link. 


Chevrolet Super Charger


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds good.. its under constructiion but theres some older pics on there www.macgyverspaint.com


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2009, 03:13 PM~15471801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juICE805_@Feb 19 2010, 03:26 PM~16663700
> *:thumbsup:
> *


my old caddy at the lowrider photo shoot... thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

a race car i did back in the day


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

a rolls royce i did for a lawyer friend of mine awhile back


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

heres one i did back in 1988... real old pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

heres another one i did in 1988


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

ive been in the booth for the past couple of days doing these ol skool patterns.. plus i did the water drop effet which turned out real cool.. il post beter pics soon


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 08:36 AM~16669188
> *ive been in the booth for the past couple of days doing these ol skool patterns.. plus i did the water drop effet which turned out real cool.. il post beter pics soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

my son holding it down in the shop..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 08:56 PM~16673422
> *my son holding it down in the shop..
> 
> 
> ...


Dang are you Hiring? Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 09:06 PM~16673956
> *Dang are you Hiring? Lol! :cheesy:
> *


we already have 2bodymen,prepper, detailer, and painter.. so we good riight now but maybe in the future!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 10:20 PM~16674087
> *we already have 2bodymen,prepper, detailer, and painter.. so we good riight now but maybe in the future!
> *


Lol it's ok I was j/k :cheesy: I'm not Ready to move to Colorado anywayz! :happysad: But I wouldn't mind flyin' up for a Skiing Vacation lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

ya, its snowing hard right now, so you can just bring your skiis and go outside the house


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 11:51 PM~16674929
> *ya, its snowing hard right now, so you can just bring your skiis and go outside the house
> *


Lol that's cool! But if it's still Cool as Hell there I think I'd rather go in April when It's Warmer outside. That's when I went in HS on a Band Trip it was Awesome to go Skiing n only have to wear a light jacket lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 10:59 PM~16675011
> *Lol that's cool! But if it's still Cool as Hell there I think I'd rather go in April when It's Warmer outside. That's when I went in HS on a Band Trip it was Awesome to go Skiing n only have to wear a light jacket lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


one time ,,at band camp, i... lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 12:31 AM~16675280
> *one time ,,at band camp, i... lol
> *


Lmao! Umm No Lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 11:34 PM~16675320
> *Lmao! Umm No Lol!
> *


haha, jus messing with ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

hey Mac you said you were selling paint and primer right? I was wondering what you could do for me on 2 gallons of URETHANE BASECOAT Plymouth Cream color (Sorry i dont know the code), 2 gallons Urethane Clear, 2 qts hardner and 1 gallon self etching primer. Also in another post you said your interior guy was doing top to bottom for about 2500. How long will he be doing those prices?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

for the interior we will allways be doing the prices and we can do payments or work with ya.. usually we try and get half down to get going though... and for the paint ii can show you some color books and see if we can find your color.. i can get you primor prices and everything else alot cheaper than what local paint stores sell stuff for.. il get some prices for ya tonight or tommorow


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 04:43 PM~16679663
> *for the interior we will allways be doing the prices and we can do payments or work with ya.. usually we try and get half down to get going though... and for the paint ii can show you some color books and see if we can find your color.. i can get you primor prices and everything else alot cheaper than what local paint stores sell stuff for.. il get some prices for ya tonight or tommorow
> *



Thats dope homie. Good looking out! I dont know if this helps or not but here is the link to the Color chips for a 49 plymouth.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/...ymouth-pg01.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

sounds good homie


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16680192
> *sounds good homie
> *


EY VATO WHATS GOIN ON ESE


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 21 2010, 09:31 PM~16683453
> *  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16683409
> *EY VATO WHATS GOIN ON ESE
> *


chillen bro.. whats crackiin


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:34 PM~16683511
> *chillen bro.. whats crackiin
> *


NADA HOMEZ I WAS GUNA ASK YOU DOES THE VATO THAT DOES INTERIOR DO BUTTON TUCK


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

jus getn ready for another work week


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:39 PM~16683541
> *NADA HOMEZ I WAS GUNA ASK YOU DOES THE VATO THAT DOES INTERIOR DO BUTTON TUCK
> *


oh ya, he does it all, bro... and can start asap


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:42 PM~16683593
> *oh ya, he does it all, bro... and can start asap
> *


WHAT WOULD HE CHARGE FOR THAT KIND OF STYLE


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:45 PM~16683638
> *WHAT WOULD HE CHARGE FOR THAT KIND OF STYLE
> *


i can check tommorow.. if you wanna text me 719-659-8151


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:46 PM~16683663
> *i can check tommorow.. if you wanna text me 719-659-8151
> *


ORALE ILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:47 PM~16683688
> *ORALE ILL HIT YOU UP
> *


what kinda material you lookiing for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:49 PM~16683708
> *what kinda material you lookiing for?
> *


WELL LIKE SOMETHING OLD SCHOOL THERES ALOT OF THEM I WOULD HAVE TO CHECK THEM OUT TO SEE WICH ONE I WANT TO GO WITH KINDA LIKE THAT CRUSHED VELVET STYLE


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:51 PM~16683766
> *WELL LIKE SOMETHING OLD SCHOOL THERES ALOT OF THEM I WOULD HAVE TO CHECK THEM OUT TO SEE WICH ONE I WANT TO GO WITH KINDA LIKE THAT CRUSHED VELVET STYLE
> *


ya, he use to do alot of those back in the day, so should be no problem... he will be at the shop tommorow doing some interior work on a few cars..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:54 PM~16683806
> *ya, he use to do alot of those back in the day, so should be no problem... he will be at the shop tommorow doing some interior work on a few cars..
> *


COOL MAYBE YOU COULD SEND ME SOME PICS AND SOME PRICES ON THEM WOULD BE COOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

lol, actually i do have some real old pics he did, probably like 10 or 15 years ago.. (lol i was just posting old pics in the past/present catagory and posted these)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 10:02 PM~16683940
> *lol, actually i do have some real old pics he did, probably like 10 or 15 years ago.. (lol i was just posting old pics in the past/present catagory and posted these)
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FIRST ONE IS SICK THATS THE STYLE IM LOOKIN FOR


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16683967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT WHITE AND BLUE LOOKS SICK NICE PICS MAC


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

so, the ruffle look


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

or he can mix it up and do ruffles and the bisket


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 10:06 PM~16683992
> *so, the ruffle look
> *


YUP IS THAT WHITE AND BLUE ONE THE SAME STYLE TO OR WHAT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 10:08 PM~16684019
> *or he can mix it up and do ruffles and the bisket
> *


THAT WOULD BE SICK


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:08 PM~16684023
> *YUP IS THAT WHITE AND BLUE ONE THE SAME STYLE TO OR WHAT
> *


he can the white and blue button style if you want also... i can get a price quote 2morrow if you want? what colors you looking at? carpet, headliner, dash,etc?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16684056
> *he can the white and blue button style if you want also... i can get a price quote 2morrow if you want?  what colors you looking at?  carpet, headliner, dash,etc?
> *


CARPET MAROON HEADLINER WHITE DASH WHITE SEATS WHITE WITH MAROON


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

ok sounds good. il find out in the morning so hit me up... im bout to go crash out... later homey


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16684128
> *ok sounds good. il find out in the morning so hit me up... im bout to go crash out... later homey
> *


COOL LATERS


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

heres a chopper i jus finished a couple of months ago


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16686947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Feb 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16687345
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Feb 22 2010, 08:27 PM~16693559
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

WHATS UP MAC


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 22 2010, 09:02 AM~16686881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Did that link i posted help you with the color Mac. Or do you just want me to come up and stop by the shop sometime this week?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16694144
> *WHATS UP MAC
> *


chillen, chillen... workin on another caddy at the shop


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16694559
> *Aww how Cute he wanted to Help lol! :cheesy:
> Cool!
> *


thanks... ya he my latest creation... think im gonna have to trade in the lincoln navigater and get me a school bus.lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 23 2010, 12:27 AM~16697013
> *Did that link i posted help you with the color Mac. Or do you just want me to come up and stop by the shop sometime this week?
> *


it would probably be easier to stop by dogg


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 23 2010, 08:31 AM~16698125
> *thanks... ya he my latest creation... think im gonna have to trade in the lincoln navigater and get me a school bus.lol
> *


Lol You Should then you could do a Mural of your Whole Family on it! Then when y'all go on Trips you can have each kid stand in front of their Pic and then get on the bus that way you know you have them all n no one gets left behind lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

lol, ya maybe... instead of the bus, today i bought another 64... dont know why i wanna do another impala but oh well


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16705743
> *lol, ya maybe... instead of the bus, today i bought another 64... dont know why i wanna do another impala but oh well
> *


Lol! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 24 2010, 08:39 AM~16709698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow! That Is Fucking Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:  Did you AirBrush the Drippage? It looks so Clean!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 24 2010, 09:12 PM~16717077
> *:wow: Wow! That Is Fucking Awesome!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:   Did you AirBrush the Drippage? It looks so Clean!
> *


no i just used a paint brush for the drippage.. i did this bike for my uncle many years ago and now the bike got jacked.. bummer


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

heres the 64 i just picked up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 07:26 AM~16720511
> *TTT
> *


thanks uncle fes


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

SEND ME A ADDRESS FOR A FREE FLYER (i have a shitload and wanna get rid of em!,lol)


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

great. I love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 25 2010, 07:45 PM~16726774
> *great. I love it!
> *


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 12:45 AM~16719088
> *no i just used a paint brush for the drippage.. i did this bike for my uncle many years ago and now the bike got jacked.. bummer
> *


WTH! That Sucks! I guess they liked the Drippage so much they couldn't Resist :angry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

THAT IS TRUE!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks.. i got tons more pics, but never enuff time to post em


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 26 2010, 10:06 PM~16738294
> *thanks.. i got tons more pics, but never enuff time to post em
> *


Yeah I understand that, its not as easy to Post Pics on here as it is on Myspace! lol
:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2010, 10:04 PM~16738798
> *Yeah I understand that, its not as easy to Post Pics on here as it is on Myspace! lol
> :happysad:
> *


yes this true


----------



## ThickMoney (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks BIGCEEZ


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

my son billy and his lil mini chopper a few years ago... he did a great job


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 07:07 PM~16753159
> *t
> t
> t
> *


thanks brother


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:08 PM~16753173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Aww were you gunna Pattern him out Too! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 07:15 PM~16753251
> *Lol Aww were you gunna Pattern him out Too!  :cheesy:
> *


LOL, now that would be cool huh!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigMAC doing BIG THINGS in 2010!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:39 PM~16753530
> *BigMAC doing BIG THINGS in 2010!!
> *


trying my brother... trying!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up over there


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:27 PM~16753394
> *LOL, now that would be cool huh!
> *


Lmao Yeah it would be lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 07:49 PM~16753644
> *wuz up over there
> *


chillen, sippin on some big mouth mickeys, doing a few online estimates, and ordering some online paint material.... jus another night at the computer.. whats up with you and that chicken head, you guys getn back 2gether


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 07:52 PM~16753669
> *Lmao Yeah it would be lol!  :biggrin:
> *


im sure brittany if you lived in colo, that you and my son would click and be good friends.. hes real smart for his age, and been doing murals for 3 years now....so hes learning and im teaching him how easy it is... if you were iin colo, id be showing you the same


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

no that chicken and i are not talking tell yr wife to hook it up i need a dime for the summer time


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:56 PM~16753717
> *im sure brittany if you lived in colo, that you and my son would click and be good friends.. hes real smart for his age, and been doing murals for 3 years now....so hes learning and im teaching him how easy it is... if you were iin colo, id be showing you the same
> *


Wow that's Cool, I need to Come up there once it gets Hott down here in the Summer lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 07:56 PM~16753723
> *no that chicken and i are not talking tell yr wife to hook it up i need a dime for the summer time
> *


my wife does have alot of friends since she was in the whole california acting thing and in movies and stuff, but now she put that stuff and life behind her and is getn religious.... so most of her friends are from her church.... but il see iif she has a friend or 2 and see if we can hook ya up


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 07:57 PM~16753735
> *Wow that's Cool, I need to Come up there once it gets Hott down here in the Summer lol!
> *


sounds great... maybe we will be slammed and i can hook ya up with a jobby job at the shop


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey we need to do some trade work homles what u think


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 08:01 PM~16753791
> *hey we need to do some trade work homles what u think
> *


what you got that you can trade


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:01 PM~16753785
> *sounds great... maybe we will be slammed and i can hook ya up with a jobby job at the shop
> *


That would be Cool do yall take Skiing Breaks lol! :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:03 PM~16753825
> *what you got that you can trade
> *


i will do ur motor and install


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 08:05 PM~16753861
> *That would be Cool do yall take Skiing Breaks lol!  :cheesy:
> *


i use to work up at the ski resort like 19/20 years ago, so my son godfather is still up there and is the big top dog in keystone ski resort, so i have the hook up when your ready


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:03 PM~16753825
> *what you got that you can trade
> *


ii have my uncle that said he can rebuild my motor brother, but im sure we can work something out


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:10 PM~16753914
> *ii have my uncle that said he can rebuild my motor brother, but im sure we can work something out
> *


i got a 327 or a 350 block ready to go and i can work on it over the next month or two for ur ride


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 08:12 PM~16753938
> *i got a 327 or a 350 block ready to go and i can work on it over the next month or two for ur ride
> *


seriously? you got a 327 ready or it needs built


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:14 PM~16753970
> *seriously? you got a 327 ready or it needs built
> *


need rebuilt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:08 PM~16753896
> *i use to work up at the ski resort like 19/20 years ago, so my son godfather is still up there and is the big top dog in keystone ski resort, so i have the hook up when your ready
> *


Lol Cool!   :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 08:16 PM~16753993
> *need rebuilt
> *


i already got a sbc and it needs rebuilt homey


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 08:22 PM~16754071
> *Lol Cool!      :cheesy:
> *


lemme know if you wanna fly out for like a month or 2 or longer for some kinda appertince position


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:25 PM~16754109
> *lemme know if you wanna fly out for like a month or 2 or longer for some kinda appertince position
> *


Cool Definitely :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

heres a huge wall mural i started a few months ago in the shop, but we been so slammed i havent had a chanch to work on it.... those are harley bags and parts on the top shelf to give you a idea of how big the mural is so far.... got the pic from my sons sticker on his skateboard from west coast customs


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

heres the caddy i been pattrering for my homie.. his caddy was nice, but im threw done on some crazy patterns, with water drop patterns, and now i have my interior guy hooking it up.. il post pics pics of the interior, when its done


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

whats up my brother tone loc


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:52 PM~16754495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:58 PM~16754613
> *whats up my brother tone loc
> *


WHATS CRACK MAC 10 ? just checkin out the "firme" paint ur thrown down bro !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 28 2010, 08:59 PM~16754619
> *TTT
> *


thanks my brother


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 08:59 PM~16754624
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 28 2010, 09:00 PM~16754642
> *WHATS CRACK MAC 10 ? just checkin out the "firme" paint ur thrown down bro !!
> *


chillen dogg... jus in here trying to update my site


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:02 PM~16754668
> *chillen dogg... jus in here trying to update my site
> *


cooo.. keep up the good work out there bRO.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

heres one of those wierd fiero project a customer brought us and was finished wiithiin a month


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 28 2010, 09:02 PM~16754677
> *cooo.. keep up the good work out there bRO.....
> *


thanks dogg... im getn back 2 my old ways and building some more rides and hopfully can get down with you guys... these 2 rides when iim finished with be my 19th riide done and hopefully in some magazine/.......


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:05 PM~16754711
> *heres one of those wierd fiero project a customer brought us and was finished wiithiin a month
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

my son today hitn switches in a caddy iin the booth b4 paint... my kids are lucky and can learn iin other peoples rides... (JUS AIRBAGS, DONT WORRY)


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:13 PM~16754865
> *my son today hitn switches in a caddy iin the booth b4 paint... my kids are lucky and can learn iin other peoples rides...    (JUS AIRBAGS, DONT WORRY)
> *


Man they sure are Lucky!  I wish I coulda Grown up in a Body Shop lol :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16754916
> *Man they sure are Lucky!   I wish I coulda Grown up in a Body Shop lol :cheesy:
> *


YA, MY KIDS ARE DEFINATELY SEEING ANOTHER SIDE OF THINGS THAT MOST OTHER KIDS DONT SEE... WISH I COULDA SEEN WHAT THEY SEE, BUT ITS HOW I GOT TO BE WHO I AM CAUSE I DIDNT GET THE SILVER SPOON


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:20 PM~16754974
> *YA, MY KIDS ARE DEFINATELY SEEING ANOTHER SIDE OF THINGS THAT MOST OTHER KIDS DONT SEE... WISH I COULDA SEEN WHAT THEY SEE, BUT ITS HOW I GOT TO BE WHO I AM CAUSE I DIDNT GET THE SILVER SPOON
> *


Yeah that's true! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 09:22 PM~16755009
> *Yeah that's true! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

my son seeing the 64 for the 1st time today in the shop... he said , (dad, this has to be my 1st ride and is my new baby)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:28 PM~16755083
> *my son seeing the 64 for the 1st time today in the shop... he said , (dad, this has to be my 1st ride and is my new baby)!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Cute! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:46 PM~16754405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is sick!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 09:35 PM~16755193
> *That shit is sick!!!
> *


thanks uncle fes... if you would come by and visit once in awhile you woulda saw it in progress dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:37 PM~16755229
> *thanks uncle fes... if you would come by and visit once in awhile you woulda saw it in progress dogg
> *


I know... I barely go down south anymore, but I'll make it a point to go down to the shop soon!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 09:38 PM~16755265
> *I know... I barely go down south anymore, but I'll make it a point to go down to the shop soon!!!
> *


ya i live up past chapel hiills mall, but i love going 2 work everyday at the shp down south


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:44 PM~16754374
> *heres a huge wall mural i started a few months ago in the shop, but we been so slammed i havent had a chanch to work on it.... those are harley bags and parts on the top shelf to give you a idea of how big the mural is so far.... got the pic from my sons sticker on his skateboard from west coast customs
> 
> 
> ...



Thats freakin sick


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:41 PM~16755303
> *ya i live up past chapel hiills mall, but i love going 2 work everyday at the shp down south
> *


I know you live with all the rich people!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16755329
> *Thats freakin sick
> *


thanks dogg... come see it in person when you can


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16755330
> *I know you live with all the rich people!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, tru dat... theres allways one gangsta in every neighborhood


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

whats up pieface


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

me in a few years


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

heres one of the baddest bombs ive ever seen.... outta california.. its for sale in here at lay it low.... a true masterpiece


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 11:05 PM~16755651
> *thanks dogg... come see it in person when you can
> *



Next time I make a trip down South, I will let you know!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 11:20 PM~16755857
> *heres one of the baddest bombs ive ever seen.... outta california.. its for sale in here at lay it low....  a true masterpiece
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH? :wow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

pat martinez and chick
danny espinoza and chick
macgyver and wife
larry valdez
robert vernon


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

good night yall


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 28 2010, 09:52 PM~16754495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That paint job looks sick mac! Keep it up. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:59 PM~16754633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you do that raindrop effect in there or am I seeing things?? so any hints on what kind of paint job the 64 will have?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16755669
> *lol, tru dat... theres allways one gangsta in every neighborhood
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 11:28 PM~16756859
> *That paint job looks sick mac! Keep it up.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:32 PM~16756915
> *did you do that raindrop effect in there or am I seeing things?? so any hints on what kind of paint job the 64 will have?
> *


ya larry, i did the rain drop effect on this one... not too sure what im gonna do on the 64.. thinkn a candy orange or candy green... what ya think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 11:49 PM~16757117
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 28 2010, 11:12 PM~16755748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  Looks like Yall were having Fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, ya, i dont remember much from that niight


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16766451
> *lol, ya, i dont remember much from that niight
> *


Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks BIG CEEZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 1 2010, 09:09 PM~16766462
> *Lmao! :rofl:
> *


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

nice paint jobs.....hmmm makes me want to hire you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Mar 2 2010, 08:21 AM~16770393
> *nice paint jobs.....hmmm makes me want to hire you.
> *


iim headin to florida in 2 weeks, taking the kids to disney world... hit me up


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

just got out of the booth startn these patterns... il update the pics as i get more done


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 12:30 AM~16779923
> *iim headin to florida in 2 weeks, taking the kids to disney world... hit me up
> *


And they get to Go to Disney World what are yall the Family from Full House or what? :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 2 2010, 11:35 PM~16779987
> *And they get to Go to Disney World what are yall the Family from Full House or what?  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


nah, were more like the griswalds... national lampoons vacation 2 disneyworld


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 10:59 AM~16783961
> *TTT
> *


thanks roy


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

just finishing the taping, gonna start airbrushing tommorow


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 08:05 AM~16782000
> *nah, were more like the griswalds... national lampoons vacation 2 disneyworld
> *


Lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 10:35 PM~16790072
> *just finishing the taping, gonna start airbrushing tommorow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's a Nice Big Booth! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 10:00 PM~16790520
> *:wow: That's a Nice Big Booth!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yes it is, nice, big and warm on these snowy days here in colorado


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 11:29 PM~16790949
> *yes it is, nice, big and warm on these snowy days here in colorado
> *


Aww you suck It's Not Freezin at the shop I work at now but it is kinda Chilly lol :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 10:35 PM~16791034
> *Aww you suck It's Not Freezin at the shop I work at now but it is kinda Chilly lol  :happysad:
> *


cold or warm, atleast its work!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 11:58 PM~16791328
> *cold or warm, atleast its work!
> *


Yeah that's True I really don't even Notice I guess cuz I'm so focused on what I'm Doing Lol I don't even Notice til I got outside or stop Working lol :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Mar 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16791022
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 11:05 PM~16791403
> *Yeah that's True I really don't even Notice I guess cuz I'm so focused on what I'm Doing Lol I don't even Notice til I got outside or stop Working lol :happysad:
> *


ya i know the feeling, i get so wrapped up that most of the time i dont even know its dark outside or late, and my wife will call me and start yelling to come home cause its 9 at night..lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Bro!!! You a busy man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 02:05 PM~16796604
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 4 2010, 11:29 AM~16795485
> *Whats up Bro!!! You a busy man
> *


yes fersure, dude... things are going good and we still in winter... gonna be a good summer!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 08:39 AM~16793789
> *ya i know the feeling, i get so wrapped up that most of the time i dont even know its dark outside or late, and my wife will call me and start yelling to come home cause its 9 at night..lol
> *


Lol! Today was a Beautiful Day Sunny and got upto 65 degrees :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 09:35 PM~16790072
> *just finishing the taping, gonna start airbrushing tommorow
> 
> 
> ...


looks like this is gonna be SICK nice work dude i been following the thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16799340
> *looks like this is gonna be SICK nice work dude i been following the thread
> *


thanks bro, il make sure to keep posting more updates and pics


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 07:08 PM~16799244
> *yes fersure, dude... things are going good and we still in winter... gonna be a good summer!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

So you got access to wheels right?? How about some 13's with tires??

All Chrome and also wanna check with gold hub,spokes,and nips but still have da Chrome dish...hit me up on here or pm me if you get a chance


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16801986
> *So you got access to wheels right?? How about some 13's with tires??
> 
> All Chrome and also wanna check with gold hub,spokes,and nips but still have da Chrome dish...hit me up on here or pm me if you get a chance
> *


we can get 13x7 all chrome/whitewalls/ mount and balance for $500


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 5 2010, 07:51 AM~16803951
> *we can get 13x7 all chrome/whitewalls/ mount and balance for $500
> *



 

I'll be hittin you up soon Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up wit just 4 tires for some 13's... skinny white walls ofcourse?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 12:01 PM~16805831
> *Whutz Up wit just 4 tires for some 13's... skinny white walls ofcourse?
> *


il check and send u a text


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

latest car im working on


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 12:35 AM~16811050
> *latest car im working on
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Holy Crap that's looking Good! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 01:01 PM~16805831
> *Whutz Up wit just 4 tires for some 13's... skinny white walls ofcourse?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 12:35 AM~16811050
> *latest car im working on
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is nice bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 12:01 PM~16805831
> *Whutz Up wit just 4 tires for some 13's... skinny white walls ofcourse?
> *


il check 2day big dogg and text ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16811254
> *:wow: Holy Crap that's looking Good! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks britt... dang these are alot of work.. im ready 2 b done


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2010, 08:07 AM~16812310
> *that bitch is nice bro
> *


thanks bro.... we have a few pair of 59 impala tailights for sale if you need any


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 09:22 AM~16812378
> *thanks bro.... we have a few pair of 59 impala tailights for sale if you need any
> *


I'll end up buying new ones but thanx anyway I wish I could afford one of them paint jobs for my regal


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2010, 08:23 AM~16812383
> *I'll end up buying new ones but thanx anyway I wish I could afford one of them paint jobs for my regal
> *


ive done a few basic jobs from 1500 up to 4k... jus let me know ur budget when u get ready and i will try and work with it


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 09:20 AM~16812369
> *thanks britt... dang these are alot of work.. im ready 2 b done
> *


Lol! Well I'm Ready to see all the Pics! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

playin with skulls 2day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 07:52 PM~16815481
> *playin with skulls 2day
> 
> 
> ...


Lots n Lots of Skullz! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

yup, 2 many


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking good Mac
I wanted to add like a transparent skull pattern thing on my rag and call it "Whitemare"
But losing the yob really put a damper on things


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 11:06 PM~16817049
> *yup, 2 many
> *


Ya Think!  Lol! What else are you gunna do to It? :happysad: Are you gunna Kandy over it? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:20 PM~16817150
> *Looking good Mac
> I wanted to add like a transparent skull pattern thing on my rag and call it "Whitemare"
> But losing the yob really put a damper on things
> *


damn roy, that would be sick.. ya i know what you mean with no yobs, same thing happened to me with building houses , (so its why i had to start another shop)... if you give me a few ideas of what you were thinkn on your ride maybe i can draw something up to give you a idea of what it will look like (like a chip foose type of drawing)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 10:49 PM~16817310
> *Ya Think!   Lol! What else are you gunna do to It?  :happysad: Are you gunna Kandy over it?  :cheesy:
> *


ya. i gotta finish the rest of the patterns, some more skulls to the front, some water drops,etc, then ya green candy over it


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

il post my old rides in the order i had em


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 5 2010, 11:35 PM~16811050
> *latest car im working on
> 
> 
> ...



damn i like the way the patterns wrap around the front end :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 7 2010, 08:41 AM~16818913
> *damn i like the way the patterns wrap around the front end  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro.. took me bout 5x redoing it to make it look right


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 08:44 AM~16818924
> *thanks bro.. took me bout 5x redoing it to make it look right
> *



i bet ....ill b making my own thread soon , im just beggining to lay patterns


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 7 2010, 09:02 AM~16819006
> *i bet ....ill b making my own thread soon , im just beggining to lay patterns
> *


sweet.. keep in touch so i can check it out brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 07:52 PM~16815481
> *playin with skulls 2day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks fes.. headn to the shop now to finish em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 10:45 AM~16819213
> *thanks fes.. headn to the shop now to finish em
> *


  Can't wait to see the finished product!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:47 AM~16819223
> * Can't wait to see the finished product!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:47 AM~16819223
> * Can't wait to see the finished product!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, me 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 08:52 AM~16818961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the Blue 78 Pinto with Flames??? :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 09:06 AM~16818791
> *ya. i gotta finish the rest of the patterns, some more skulls to the front, some water drops,etc, then ya green candy over it
> *


 :wow: That's Sounds like its Gunna Look Pretty Freakin Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16821283
> *:wow: That's Sounds like its Gunna Look Pretty Freakin Awesome! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ya i hope so


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 05:39 PM~16821614
> *ya i hope so
> *


Lol it Will!  :cheesy: And You Know It!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 04:42 PM~16821635
> *Lol it Will!  :cheesy: And You Know It!
> *


ya, ive been getting hit up iin other states to fly out and do some paint on other homies rides, so thinkn people are startn 2 like my chit


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 06:09 PM~16821797
> *ya, ive been getting hit up iin other states to fly out and do some paint on other homies rides, so thinkn people are startn 2 like my chit
> *


Well I think it's more they're Starting to SEE Your Chit!  Lol, Of course they're gunna like it, if they can See what You can do! :cheesy: Anybody want you to come to Texas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 05:18 PM~16821860
> *Well I think it's more they're Starting to SEE Your Chit!   Lol, Of course they're gunna like it, if they can See what You can do! :cheesy:  Anybody want you to come to Texas?
> *


lol, ya true.. im new to all this computer crap, but looks like theres a whole bigger audience to advertise to rather than jus some flyers and word of mouth... no texas offers yet but maybe soon!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 06:41 PM~16822039
> *lol, ya true.. im new to all this computer crap, but looks like theres a whole bigger audience to advertise to rather than jus some flyers and word of mouth...  no texas offers yet but maybe soon!
> *


Lmao! Did your kids Teach you how to do this Computer Crap? Lol!  Yeah I look online for like everything! I would ask you to come down here, but I don't have nothing for you to work on lol! And I'd rather come up there to go Skiing Lmao! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

ya, my kids just taught me how to use a ipod yesterday.. im ol skool


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16822121
> *ya, my kids just taught me how to use a ipod yesterday.. im ol skool
> *


Lmao! Were you still using your CD Player/Walkman Before that Lol!  :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 05:56 PM~16822139
> *Lmao! Were you still using your CD Player/Walkman Before that Lol!  :rofl:
> *


ya.. im trying to get with the times


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT for the homie Mac!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 06:56 PM~16822139
> *Lmao! Were you still using your CD Player/Walkman Before that Lol!  :rofl:
> *


he said old school he was still playing 8 tracks then he found out how to use a tape deck walkman :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:33 AM~16826020
> *TTT for the homie Mac!
> *


thanks bigg dogg


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:31 AM~16826126
> *he said old school he was still playing 8 tracks then he found out how to use a tape deck walkman :biggrin:
> *


hells ya, i went in to the walmart asking for a portable 8 track player that i can wear on my hip while im painting in the booth!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

mondays, ugggg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 12:00 PM~16828335
> *TTT
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 08:06 AM~16818791
> *ya. i gotta finish the rest of the patterns, some more skulls to the front, some water drops,etc, then ya green candy over it
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 06:52 PM~16815481
> *playin with skulls 2day
> 
> 
> ...


  tight shit right there


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 8 2010, 07:11 PM~16831900
> * tight shit right there
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 8 2010, 08:41 PM~16833207
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 09:02 PM~16833398
> *:h5:
> *


  WHAT YOU UP TO BIGG HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 8 2010, 09:11 PM~16833509
> * WHAT YOU UP TO BIGG HOMIE
> *


chillen dogg.. jus scetchin up some rough drafts for some murals i gotta do 2morrow.. whats crackin with you


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 09:13 PM~16833548
> *chillen dogg.. jus scetchin up some rough drafts for some murals i gotta do 2morrow.. whats crackin with you
> *


IV JUST BEEN CHILLEN BRO BEEN WORKIN ON GETTING THE ENGINE IN MY CHEVELLE BUT HAD SOME TROUBLE SO IV BEEN GOIN TO THE JUNK YARD FOR PARTS I NEED FOR THE EXAUST


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 8 2010, 09:16 PM~16833569
> *IV JUST BEEN CHILLEN BRO BEEN WORKIN ON GETTING THE ENGINE IN MY CHEVELLE BUT HAD SOME TROUBLE SO IV BEEN GOIN TO THE JUNK YARD FOR PARTS I NEED FOR THE EXAUST
> *


ya i heard ya. i just bought that 64 and need a small block 4 it, but broke right now


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 09:20 PM~16833616
> *ya i heard ya. i just bought that 64 and need a small block 4 it, but broke right now
> *


YEA IT SUCKS MAN HOWS THE 64 COMIN ALONG BY THE WAY


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Mar 7 2010, 11:28 PM~16824716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16833641
> *YEA IT SUCKS MAN HOWS THE 64 COMIN ALONG BY THE WAY
> *


havent touched it yet ... waiten till i get back from vacation


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2010, 09:27 PM~16833711
> *Lmao! :roflmao:
> *


haha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 10:42 PM~16833920
> *haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 08:24 AM~16826418
> *hells ya, i went in to the walmart asking for a portable 8 track player that i can wear on my hip while im painting in the booth!
> *


That fucker would be as big as a ghostbuster powerpack they wore in the movie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:28 AM~16836327
> *That fucker would be as big as a ghostbuster powerpack they wore in the movie :biggrin:
> *


heck ya.. guess il have to buy a fanny pack..lol and get me some plaid checkerd pants


----------



## JUICED07ZX14 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 09:52 AM~16818961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Who is the hot girl Mac???????


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 9 2010, 04:28 AM~16836327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUICED07ZX14_@Mar 9 2010, 11:18 AM~16838730
> *Who is the hot girl Mac???????
> *


lol, old news numb nuts (1988) you know who it is dork


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 9 2010, 09:11 AM~16837266
> *heck ya.. guess il have to buy a fanny pack..lol and get me some plaid checkerd pants
> *


pimpin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

heres a update on the latest project.... gonna candy it green 2morrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16854845
> *heres a update on the latest project.... gonna candy it green 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:22 PM~16854991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn datz sick!!! but you should've surprised him wit' a Nuggets logo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 08:24 PM~16855023
> *Damn datz sick!!! but you should've surprised him wit' a Nuggets logo!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, ya he probably woulda crapped


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:32 PM~16855131
> *lol, ya he probably woulda crapped
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

whats crackin brittany


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 10:12 PM~16855548
> *whats crackin brittany
> *


Damn You Watching me now?  :0 Lol J/K  Your Chit Looks Awesome! Coming along Nicely!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 09:15 PM~16855589
> *Damn You Watching me now?  :0 Lol J/K  Your Chit Looks Awesome! Coming along Nicely!
> *


lol,im ur stalker now..jus messin,,, nah i saw i had a few people iin here and you were 1 of em


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Keep it up Mac, Dat S#!t iz HOTT! looks very nice.

Now I need to keep saving $ so u can get down on my ride.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 10:44 PM~16855976
> *lol,im ur stalker now..jus messin,,, nah i saw i had a few people iin here and you were 1 of em
> *


Lol Aww I Feel Special Now! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16856056
> *Keep it up Mac, Dat S#!t iz HOTT! looks very nice.
> 
> Now I need to keep saving $ so u can get down on my ride.
> *


fo sho homie, il hook ya up


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16856057
> *Lol Aww I Feel Special Now!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


aww .. ya your special.. you seem to have more heart and desire to paint and learn bodywork than a few other painters ii know!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 08:24 AM~16858608
> *aww .. ya your special.. you seem to have more heart and desire to paint and learn bodywork than a few other painters ii know!
> *


quoted for truth!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:37 AM~16859012
> *quoted for truth!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 09:39 AM~16859031
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whutz Goin' on bro!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:41 AM~16859047
> *Whutz Goin' on bro!!!
> *


shit, jus gettn ready to head out to the shop and breath somemore paint fumes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 09:55 AM~16859130
> *shit, jus gettn ready to head out to the shop and breath somemore paint fumes
> *


  :biggrin: post pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 08:24 AM~16858608
> *aww .. ya your special.. you seem to have more heart and desire to paint and learn bodywork than a few other painters ii know!
> *


Thanx! :biggrin: Right Back at Ya! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Mar 11 2010, 08:49 PM~16865472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My Fucking Gosh that Chit Looks Awesome! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

tgif


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2010, 07:35 AM~16868777
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 12 2010, 08:30 AM~16868752
> *tgif
> *


X2! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 01:25 AM~16878004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Is it Done Yet or you still doing stuff to it? Looks Bad Ass! :cheesy:


----------



## newman9800 (Feb 9, 2010)

It's very beautiful pic .Looking so nice & very cute.I like it ,Thank's for sharing.
_______________________________________________________
Office Furniture


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass work Mac


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 13 2010, 12:58 AM~16878231
> *Wow Is it Done Yet or you still doing stuff to it? Looks Bad Ass! :cheesy:
> *


nah, still got to fix some the airride equipment, put the 24s back onit, then colorsand and buff, plus now i have to put some more murals in the jams, reassemble,,,,,,,,, then the homie is gonna do his interior.. gonna be a sick ride


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by newman9800_@Mar 13 2010, 02:15 AM~16878542
> *It's very beautiful pic .Looking so nice & very cute.I like it ,Thank's for sharing.
> _______________________________________________________
> Office Furniture
> *


no problem holmeslice


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2010, 02:23 AM~16878563
> *badass work Mac
> *


thanks brotha... great job on the candy you threw down on the pedal car.. looks killer


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 08:44 AM~16879056
> *nah, still got to fix some the airride equipment, put the 24s back onit, then colorsand and buff, plus now i have to put some more murals in the jams, reassemble,,,,,,,,, then the homie is gonna do his interior.. gonna be a sick ride
> *


Dang you still got a Lot to do lol!  But, Yeah it will be a Sick Ride when it's Done! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

ya 4 sure


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 10:09 PM~16883683
> *ya 4 sure
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

Macgyver spoof movie... or is it!
<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bqySbDqTGGc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bqySbDqTGGc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 01:25 AM~16878004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a chargers logo on there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2010, 05:36 AM~16885469
> *is that a chargers logo on there?
> *


he wanted chargers and la lakers on there


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 14 2010, 04:36 AM~16885425
> *Macgyver spoof movie... or is it!
> <object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bqySbDqTGGc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bqySbDqTGGc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>
> *


lol, looks goofy


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

whats crackin fes. u get them brakes down outside in the snow storm 2day


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

heres a el'camino i sprayed 2day


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16890753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

paint is a black cherry


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks fes, and tavo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

what you up to big dogg


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 08:47 PM~16890872
> *what you up to big dogg
> *


chit, jus chillen and packin my bags.. going to florida 2morrow 4 10 days 2 drink some coronas.. whats crackin with u homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 08:49 PM~16890908
> *chit, jus chillen and packin my bags.. going to florida 2morrow 4 10 days 2 drink some coronas.. whats crackin with u homie
> *


dam that sounds firme have a good time .Im just chillin tryna sell my truck so i could get some batterys and pumps for my 68


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

il check at the shop in the morning and see if we have any more used setups


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 08:55 PM~16891021
> *il check at the shop in the morning and see if we have any more used setups
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL MAC THANKS HIT ME UP ON MY PHONE TOMARROW AND LET ME KNO


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:40 PM~16890764
> *paint is a black cherry
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 08:57 PM~16891053
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL MAC THANKS HIT ME UP ON MY PHONE TOMARROW AND LET ME KNO
> *


4sho bother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:44 PM~16890835
> *thanks fes, and  tavo
> *


Nice seeing you today, have fun at Disney World playa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 08:59 PM~16891080
> *4sho bother
> *


 :biggrin: ARIGHT COOL DOGG


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 08:58 PM~16891060
> *Nice! :cheesy:
> *


thanks britt... im tired after this long week of workn on cars!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 08:59 PM~16891087
> *Nice seeing you today, have fun at Disney World playa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ya bro, i know you was like, whodafk is this pullin up in this snowstorm!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:00 PM~16891099
> *:biggrin:  ARIGHT COOL DOGG
> *


that 68 is gonna be killer


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:03 PM~16891147
> *that 68 is gonna be killer
> *


I KNO MAN I WANT TO GO WITH LIKE A WHITE VYNLE FOR THE INSIDE INSTEAD MAYBE IT WILL BE CHEAPER


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16891181
> *I KNO MAN I WANT TO GO WITH LIKE A WHITE VYNLE FOR THE INSIDE INSTEAD MAYBE IT WILL BE CHEAPER
> *


ya, im going with a white vynl in my 64, and not sure with what in my bomba


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:09 PM~16891242
> *ya, im going with a white vynl in my 64, and not sure with what in my bomba
> *


is it cheaper then the biscuit tuck


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16891101
> *thanks britt... im tired after this long week of workn on cars!
> *


But now you get to go on Vacation to Disney World! Your going to the one in FL Right? :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

check it out dogg as it sits


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:10 PM~16891253
> *is it cheaper then the biscuit tuck
> *


i will check with my guy 2morrow and see if he can give u a homey hook up... maybe even wait on the trunk for a few and u get some more $ saved


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 09:10 PM~16891254
> *But now you get to go on Vacation to Disney World! Your going to the one in FL Right? :cheesy:
> *


yes maam... takin all 50 of my kids.. im already to be back


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:14 PM~16891320
> *i will check with my guy 2morrow and see if he can give u a homey hook up... maybe even wait on the trunk for a few and u get some more $ saved
> *


yup that would be firme homeboy let me kno


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:12 PM~16891295
> *check it out dogg as it sits
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer.. i can vision a few paint schemes on that bad boy


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:16 PM~16891350
> *looks killer.. i can vision a few paint schemes on that bad boy
> *


ill let you kno when i got the cash ill hit you up


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:15 PM~16891335
> *yup that would be firme homeboy let me kno
> *


so a clean whit vynl and a colored piping?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16891371
> *so a clean whit vynl and a colored piping?
> *


just all white


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:19 PM~16891381
> *just all white
> *


cool. i sent him a text but he prob wont get back at me till tomorrow.. i hit ya up with a text


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:25 PM~16891465
> *cool. i sent him a text but he prob wont get back at me till tomorrow.. i hit ya up with a text
> *


aright cool homez GRACIAS


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:26 PM~16891479
> *aright cool homez GRACIAS
> *


no prob holmes


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 09:33 PM~16891558
> *no prob holmes
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16891126
> *ya bro, i know you was like, whodafk is this pullin up in this snowstorm!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16891595
> *:biggrin:
> *


ya, good seeing ya 2 2day homie.. your gonna be killing it this summer with your hopper.. we should do some crazy chit on the paint, like a theme or something..lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 10:15 PM~16891334
> *yes maam... takin all 50 of my kids.. im already to be back
> *


Lmao! Well you've got to ride these rides for Sure: Rockin' Roller Coaster, Thunder Mountain Railroad, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, the Tower of Terror(you'll have to rider that twice for me I didn't get to ride it when I went) the Dinosaur. Shows you have to see: Honey I shrunk the Audience(3D), It's tough to be a Bug(3D), Beauty and the Beast live on stage, Fantasmic, Lights motors action extreme stunt show. Those were the Coolest rides I remember going on when i went and the best shows!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 09:50 PM~16891742
> *Lmao! Well you've got to ride these rides for Sure: Rockin' Roller Coaster, Thunder Mountain Railroad, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, the Tower of Terror(you'll have to rider that twice for me I didn't get to ride it when I went) the Dinosaur. Shows you have to see: Honey I shrunk the Audience(3D), It's tough to be a Bug(3D), Beauty and the Beast live on stage, Fantasmic, Lights motors action extreme stunt show. Those were the Coolest rides I remember going on when i went and the best shows!   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


il let my kids go find all that stuff and il go find the beer tent.. id prob crap my pants if i rode that stuff.lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 10:55 PM~16891788
> *il let my kids go find all that stuff and il go find the beer tent.. id prob crap my pants if i rode that stuff.lol
> *


What are you kidding! You don't do roller coasters? Ok At least ride the Rockin Roller coaster all in all I thought was the Best ride there and the Scariest/Fastest part is the Take off after that the its so cool and doesn't even seem like its that fast lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16891862
> *What are you kidding! You don't do roller coasters? Ok At least ride the Rockin Roller coaster all in all I thought was the Best ride there and the Scariest/Fastest part is the Take off after that the its so cool and doesn't even seem like its that fast lol! :cheesy:
> *


il say ya il go on it till i get there and see how big it is and prob. chicken out


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 11:07 PM~16891915
> *il say ya il go on it till i get there and see how big it is and prob. chicken out
> *


You can't see how big it is it's indoors in the dark with a black light to light up all the neon signs. The only thing you can see is the take off and that's the fastest part, the rest is Just Awesomeness lol! I'll bet you drive faster then what the take off would be lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

nice.... il see how it goes


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16892226
> *nice.... il see how it goes
> *


Ok cool! Hope you and your Huge Family have lots of Fun at Disney World Be Safe! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16892283
> *Ok cool! Hope you and your Huge Family have lots of Fun at Disney World Be Safe! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HOWS IT GOIN MAC


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 15 2010, 12:10 PM~16896424
> *HOWS IT GOIN MAC
> *


just getn all the kids chit 2gether and cleanin out the navigator and packing it up


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 15 2010, 12:23 PM~16896546
> *just getn all the kids chit 2gether and cleanin out the navigator and packing it up
> *


cool hope you guys have a good time


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 15 2010, 12:24 PM~16896553
> *cool hope you guys have a good time
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Homie!!! Hope you guyz have good Vaca


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2009, 04:13 PM~15471801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 08:49 PM~16865472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ol big mac is getting a tan right about now while were dealing with on and off weather


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

page 2 bump


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 03:57 PM~16975686
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's keep this topic spinning


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt for the homie on vacation!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks for all the homies and the page bumps... florida was off the chain and im wishiin i didnt have to come back to colorado where its freezing and snowing


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 24 2010, 09:53 PM~16992379
> *thanks for all the homies and the page bumps... florida was off the chain and im wishiin i didnt have to come back to colorado where its freezing and snowing
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the Rest of the Kids? Lol Nice Pic of Some of the Bunch Lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 24 2010, 09:27 PM~16992860
> *Where's the Rest of the Kids? Lol Nice Pic of Some of the Bunch Lol!
> *


one was taking the pic and the other was sittin at our table feeding her piehole...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 24 2010, 09:53 PM~16992379
> *thanks for all the homies and the page bumps... florida was off the chain and im wishiin i didnt have to come back to colorado where its freezing and snowing
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 PM~15577744
> *thanks bro... dign thru old photos,heres some more
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DO LOWRIDERBIKES TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Mar 25 2010, 04:43 PM~17000822
> *YOU DO LOWRIDERBIKES TOO :biggrin:
> *


oh ya, ive done tons of lowrider bikes .. lemme know whatcha workin on and il see if i can help


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 02:20 PM~17009705
> *
> *


whats crackin fes


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

bud light is gooooooood


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

BAD ASS WORK BRO! YOU GOTTA A COUSIN DOWN HERE IN PUEBLO DON'T YA? NAMES PAUL RIGHT?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17013111
> *BAD ASS WORK BRO! YOU GOTTA A COUSIN DOWN HERE IN PUEBLO DON'T YA? NAMES PAUL RIGHT?
> *


hells ya... got a cousin named paul, and his dad named uncle paul who got me into this paint shit 25 years ago


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

YA THERY'RE GOOD PEEPS! I KNOW PAUL AND J.R PRETTY WELL, I GOTTA GET TOGETHER WITH YOU SOMETIME I MESS WITH PAINT TOO BUT AINT GOT THE SKILLS WITH THE AIRBRUSH LIKE YOU! GONNA TRY TO PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER AND GET YOU IN ON THE NEXT JOB I DO PM ME YOUR #


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17013972
> *YA THERY'RE GOOD PEEPS! I KNOW PAUL AND J.R PRETTY WELL, I GOTTA GET TOGETHER WITH YOU SOMETIME I MESS WITH PAINT TOO BUT AINT GOT THE SKILLS WITH THE AIRBRUSH LIKE YOU! GONNA TRY TO PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER AND GET YOU IN ON THE NEXT JOB I DO PM ME YOUR #
> *


sounds good brother.. my number is 719-659-8151


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 04:01 PM~17010008
> *whats crackin fes
> *


not much homie whutz up wit' you? you gonna be at the shop today?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2010, 06:50 AM~17015274
> *not much homie whutz up wit' you? you gonna be at the shop today?
> *


ya, il be down there for a few


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 27 2010, 08:07 AM~17015358
> *ya, il be down there for a few
> *


I might go down there later on then but I'll call you 1st!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2010, 07:09 AM~17015367
> *I might go down there later on then but I'll call you 1st!!!
> *


sounds good brotha


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT sorry I didnt make it down there!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 10:28 AM~17023385
> *TTT sorry I didnt make it down there!!!
> *


its all good bro.. ty called me and saiid you had a house full of club brothas... maybe next time holmes


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17024550
> *its all good bro.. ty called me and saiid you had a house full of club brothas... maybe next time holmes
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Mac!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 AM~17032658
> *What up Mac!!!!
> *


chillen big iizzzz . sipn on some red neck beer.. PBR.. whats crackin with you


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

heres an old one bout 15 years ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

my new lil edition to the macgyver clan
(at a resturant, on vacation in florida)


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17038973
> *my new lil edition to the macgyver clan
> (at a resturant, on vacation in florida)
> 
> ...


Aww he's the Cutest Lol did he get to meet Mickey Mouse?  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

chit the line to mickey and everything in the whole park includeing the bathrooms were a mile long.. gotta see a few overpriced things, but we had our fun at universal studios/ kennedy space center/cocoa beach/etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

heres 2 different signs i did for a friends shop


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Mar 30 2010, 07:37 AM~17042194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

i did these way back in the day with just a pencil and some black spray paint


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 AM~17053242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 07:53 AM~17053148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever done any Wicked Cool Butterflies? If so Post Pics I want to See Lol!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 08:17 PM~17060757
> *Have you ever done any Wicked Cool Butterflies? If so Post Pics I want to See Lol!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


..nah, no wicked butterflies


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17061871
> *..nah, no wicked butterflies
> *


Aww you Should Do One Then Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

i will 4 u


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17038702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit, I hope that's an old pic with that computer in the background!!


Great work!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 31 2010, 11:14 PM~17062908
> *holy shit, I hope that's an old pic with that computer in the background!!
> Great work!!
> *


lol, diiiizamn... that was along time ago.. that computer is an antique! plus i had hair and wasnt goiing bald yet! lol 
thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 11:55 PM~17062764
> *i will 4 u
> *


Okay that would be Awesome!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Mac?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 PM~17071248
> *Whats up Mac?
> *


chillen homie.. getting ready to hit the shop.. got my frame and wheelwell area sprayed back on my 64 yesterday and today gonna paint the firewall candy orange so i can stab the motor... hows your ride coming along


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 07:49 AM~17074294
> *chillen homie.. getting ready to hit the shop.. got my frame and wheelwell area sprayed back on my 64 yesterday and today gonna paint the firewall candy orange so i can stab the motor... hows your ride coming along
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 07:49 AM~17074294
> *chillen homie.. getting ready to hit the shop.. got my frame and wheelwell area sprayed back on my 64 yesterday and today gonna paint the firewall candy orange so i can stab the motor... hows your ride coming along
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work Mac 10...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

heres when we started a migente in pueblo


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 4 2010, 06:12 PM~17094829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's So Cool! I Like that Teal Color of her Hair It definitely Makes her more Intriguing and Love Her Eyes I like the Close Up I Didnt even Notice she was Crying in the Other One! Really Great Work!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 4 2010, 07:35 AM~17091123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the story with the signed bills


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 08:08 PM~17096321
> *
> *


whats crackin fes


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2010, 09:56 PM~17097489
> *That's So Cool! I Like that Teal Color of her Hair It definitely Makes her more Intriguing and Love Her Eyes I like the Close Up I Didnt even Notice she was Crying in the Other One! Really Great Work!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks briitt.. ya, i did this one along time ago and didnt care for it so i gave it to one of my friends.. thanks though


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 4 2010, 10:27 PM~17097697
> *whats the story with the signed bills
> *


this was my ex wifes dads bar in alberquque.. i went there for a week and airbrushed a few pics for his bar and was buzzed one night sitn at the bar and signed a doller, and from there everyone that would go in there did the same


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 5 2010, 07:05 AM~17098736
> *whats crackin fes
> *


Not a damn thing!!! Whutz up w/ you??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 5 2010, 09:39 AM~17099979
> *Not a damn thing!!! Whutz up w/ you???  :biggrin:
> *


chit jus chillen dog.. getn swamped again at the shop


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

finished sprayin this drop top 65 caddy tonight with a purple pearl.. il get some beter pics later when i get it outside


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good mac


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 5 2010, 09:44 PM~17107886
> *looks good mac
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 5 2010, 09:37 AM~17099964
> *
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

starting a mural on my 64 firewall


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 5 2010, 10:43 PM~17107862
> *finished sprayin this drop top 65 caddy tonight with a purple pearl.. il get some beter pics later when i get it outside
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Looks Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 6 2010, 09:32 PM~17118608
> *Wow Looks Awesome! :cheesy:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 09:57 PM~17118942
> *
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

got the caddy out of the booth today that i sprayed last night.. i put a nice purple peal but the sorry camera phone dont show anything


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 11:07 PM~17119084
> *thanks britt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:09 PM~17119115
> *got the caddy out of the booth today that i sprayed last night.. i put a nice purple peal but the sorry camera phone dont show anything
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass ese


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

What kind of air brush paint do you use?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 10:12 PM~17119162
> *looks badass ese
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Apr 6 2010, 10:17 PM~17119203
> *What kind of air brush paint do you use?
> *


ive allways used car paint... for the past few years ive been trying out that waterbase stuff but after awhile in the sun that stuff fades, so im back to automotive paint...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

lil bit more done tonight on my firewall


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 09:09 PM~17119115
> *got the caddy out of the booth today that i sprayed last night.. i put a nice purple peal but the sorry camera phone dont show anything
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...u can see the pearl off the front on hood


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17129925
> *looks good...u can see the pearl off the front on hood
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 8 2010, 07:15 PM~17137936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I Love the way you do the Eyes, I wish I could Airbrush Eyes like that! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 06:42 PM~17138120
> *Man I Love the way you do the Eyes, I wish I could Airbrush Eyes like that! :cheesy:
> *


ah, its easy, jus hand paint em and airbrush a little shadow later


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17138734
> *ah, its easy, jus hand paint em and airbrush a little shadow later
> *


I can Shadow, but I can't hand Paint or Draw Anything, I can Draw Better with My Airbrush than I can by Hand Lol :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Apr 8 2010, 07:50 PM~17138818
> *
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 08:04 PM~17139022
> *I can Shadow, but I can't hand Paint or Draw Anything, I can Draw Better with My Airbrush than I can by Hand Lol :happysad:
> *


lil practice and you will have it.. at first trace stuff the get your hard lines and then start learning how to shadow... then after enuff tracing you will start getting a good idea on how to draw


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

few random pics from florida


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like you had fun. You go to all the parks or no?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

oh ya, we went to all the money traps... now my wife is working with a realitor and trying to buy us a house there... expensive vacation!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

got my motor stabbed today.. starting to look like a car again


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17156788
> *ttt
> *


64' Is Looking Good!!! :thumbsup: Real Nice!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CRAZYHOGG_@Apr 11 2010, 12:48 AM~17157696
> *64' Is Looking Good!!! :thumbsup: Real Nice!!!
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 02:18 AM~17158032
> *
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:09 PM~17155896
> *got my motor stabbed today.. starting to look like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 07:07 AM~17158335
> *thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...


 Lmao! That's Cool! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2010, 03:27 PM~17160960
> *Lmao! That's Cool! :roflmao:
> *


lol, i know its funny


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ima hit u up when i go there for a football game this year...almost time


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2010, 04:49 PM~17161489
> *ima hit u up when i go there for a football game this year...almost time
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

started some flames yesterday and finished em today.. quick side job


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 05:56 PM~17161541
> *started some flames yesterday and finished em today.. quick side job
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking Awesome!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2010, 05:51 PM~17162553
> *Freaking Awesome!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 04:56 PM~17161541
> *started some flames yesterday and finished em today.. quick side job
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2010, 06:51 PM~17162553
> *Freaking Awesome!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2010, 07:39 PM~17163116
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro.. my camera phone sucks and its not pink on the truck but its a bright orange.lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CRAZYHOGG_@Apr 11 2010, 08:42 PM~17163918
> *:wow:
> *


ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

selling the knockoffs off my 64... tires are good.. they are not fully reversed

im looking for some center golds


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

got my airride setup today for my 6fo


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 14 2010, 01:17 PM~17191595
> *ttt
> *


thanks pieface


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

finished the airride set up in mo's caddy now starting to finish puttin it back together and deliver tommorow.....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 15 2010, 07:49 AM~17199785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit I want to Do Flames Like that! Lol Nice Work! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

heres the wheels i have for sale for 350


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 15 2010, 06:30 PM~17205327
> *finished the airride set up in mo's caddy now starting to finish puttin it back together and deliver tommorow.....
> 
> 
> ...


Wow It's Finally Done lol j/k It Look FUCKING AWESOME! Lol :wow: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2010, 05:32 PM~17205350
> *Holy Shit I want to Do Flames Like that! Lol Nice Work! :cheesy:
> *


thanks britt.... this is a old pic when i was learning


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2010, 05:34 PM~17205366
> *Wow It's Finally Done lol j/k It Look FUCKING AWESOME! Lol :wow:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:
> *


ya, it took awhile cause we had to get the struts built for the airbags... thanks, and ya looks siiiick


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 16 2010, 06:22 AM~17210784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2010, 10:08 PM~17217888
> *
> *


thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 17 2010, 01:50 AM~17219001
> *thanks
> *


You still awake? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 01:04 AM~17219063
> *You still awake? :biggrin:
> *


lol, think i was on for a few... stumbeling in from the bar....


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

selling my wifes lincoln navigator.. 150k miles.. 3rd row.. heated seats. tint, custom tailights.. $5000


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT... Whut Up Mac!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2010, 07:33 AM~17235249
> *TTT... Whut Up Mac!!!
> *


chillen bro... u getn your ride ready 4 this weekend


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2010, 08:47 PM~17242657
> *:wave:
> *


suup dogggg


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Mac, sup homie, nice work looking great as alwayz. 
If you dont mind I wanna holla at you about doin some work on my garage wall? If its even possible. Thx man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 07:32 PM~17252873
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


suup my lil sista brittany


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 20 2010, 07:34 PM~17252901
> *Hey Mac, sup homie, nice work looking great as alwayz.
> If you dont mind I wanna holla at you about doin some work on my garage wall? If its even possible. Thx man.
> *


sounds godd brotha... im down and ready to hook it up... send me messages here or text me, or call 719-659-8151


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 08:39 PM~17252972
> *suup my lil sista brittany
> *


Hey How are you? Did you see My Old Pics I Posted on My Thread? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

some old signs i did for the comunity center at prospect lake,,,,waaaay back in the day for the rev promise lee


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant find your thread... can you update it so i can find it easier my lil sista


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 08:47 PM~17253080
> *i cant find your thread... can you update it so i can find it easier my lil sista
> *


I just did lol its called My First!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 06:54 PM~17253187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice dice :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2010, 08:07 PM~17253424
> *nice dice :wow:
> *


oh ya, there is dice in there... i was looking at the boobs!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 09:09 PM~17253459
> *oh ya, there is dice in there... i was looking at the boobs!
> *


Lmao I was gunna Say I didn't even Notice the Dice at First Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17253482
> *Lmao I was gunna Say I didn't even Notice the Dice at First Lol!  :roflmao:
> *


lol,britt,,,wheres ur dice at


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 09:14 PM~17253542
> *lol,britt,,,wheres ur  dice at
> *


Lmao!  :tongue: I Don't know how to AirBrush them Yet lol!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

lol..okkkk


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 09:21 PM~17253640
> *lol..okkkk
> *


Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 08:22 PM~17253666
> *:wave:
> *


suuup!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Chillin homie, and you? Gonna have that 6 foe out for saturday?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 08:34 PM~17253879
> *Chillin homie, and you? Gonna have that 6 foe out for saturday?
> *


lol.i wish.. buying a 63 tonight


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 09:44 PM~17254050
> *lol.i wish.. buying a 63 tonight
> *


 :0 Damn! Balla! :biggrin:


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 07:54 PM~17253187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17254982
> *:0  Damn! Balla!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, nah thinkn bout tradeing my 51 for it... but its ruff


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CRAZYHOGG_@Apr 20 2010, 11:13 PM~17255792
> *:cheesy: :boink:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 21 2010, 07:24 AM~17256869
> *lol, nah thinkn bout tradeing my 51 for it... but its ruff
> *


Lol I was bout to say did you make your Wifey Sell her Lincoln so You could get a 63' ? But NM lol :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 21 2010, 04:44 PM~17262349
> *Lol I was bout to say did you make your Wifey Sell her Lincoln so You could get a 63' ? But NM lol  :happysad:
> *


lol, i might just keep the lincoln and throw some 24s on it.. who knows!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17263867
> *lol, i might just keep the lincoln and throw some 24s on it.. who knows!
> *


Yeah and a Mural of All Your Kids and Wife, or did you still Need A Bus for that!? Lol :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17264601
> *Yeah and a Mural of All Your Kids and Wife, or did you still Need A Bus for that!? Lol  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ya, id run outta room airbrushin all my kids


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17275472
> *:dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats crackin homeslice... hope that dude finishes your interior tommorow so we can finish up your ride


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

i got a lil bit more motor work done on my motor tonight


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 01:20 AM~17286955
> *i got a lil bit more motor work done on my motor tonight
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Mac! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 24 2010, 08:07 AM~17288064
> *Looking good Mac!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

call me a.s.a.p


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 24 2010, 10:25 AM~17288818
> *call me a.s.a.p
> *


o.k. i. d.i.d. l.o.l.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

heres a bike that i jus finished


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 04:48 PM~17290187
> *heres a bike that i jus finished
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW NICE! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 24 2010, 06:14 PM~17290900
> *Oh WOW NICE!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yes, looks killer... il get some beter pics soon


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 11:45 PM~17292632
> *yes, looks killer... il get some beter pics soon
> *



How Bout you just Ride it Down Here n Show Me lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 24 2010, 11:20 PM~17292982
> *
> How Bout you just Ride it Down Here n Show Me lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, im 2 clumsy to ride something like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 AM~17294305
> *lol, im 2 clumsy to ride something like that
> *


Lmao! Damn so am I. Fell off my bicycle the last time I rode it and it didnt even have a motor lol!  :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

lol,now thats funny


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17301455
> *lol,now thats funny
> *


 :uh: Uh You're Not supposed to Laugh! Lol j/k it was Only Funny after the Fact lol! The real Funny thing is that I was 21 when I did that lol.  :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2010, 07:36 PM~17311130
> * :uh: Uh You're Not supposed to Laugh! Lol j/k it was Only Funny after the Fact lol! The real Funny thing is that I was 21 when I did that lol.   :roflmao:
> *


you nutier than a snickers


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

people loving the paint thank you for all your hard work imma give the people the number to the shop first day killing it thank you :machinegun:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 27 2010, 12:14 AM~17314188
> *you nutier than a snickers
> *


I Like Snickers Lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17325366
> *people loving the paint thank you for all your hard work imma give the people the number to the shop first day killing it thank you :machinegun:
> *


sweet, ya cant wait to get it back and do more too it


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 27 2010, 10:15 PM~17325997
> *I Like Snickers Lol!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

tt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 06:54 AM~17338852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I Need to Paint My Welding Helment Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2010, 06:40 PM~17345405
> *Damn I Need to Paint My Welding Helment Lol!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ya,, this was a real old pic...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

finishing up caddy convert bronco edition


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 07:43 PM~17346915
> *finishing up caddy convert bronco edition
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17347087
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 30 2010, 05:12 AM~17349605
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


send me a full pic when all done... :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2010, 06:16 AM~17349623
> *send me a full pic when all done... :cheesy:
> *


i will bro... the bronco interior should be done next week then we throwing on a bright orange top, then the wheels


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 30 2010, 09:10 PM~17355840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that my Snowboard for when I come up to Visit Lol!? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 30 2010, 05:50 AM~17349806
> *i will bro... the bronco interior should be done next week then we throwing on a bright orange top, then the wheels
> *


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 07:44 AM~17364171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Genie of the Lamp!!! Lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks for all your hard work you did a beautiful job on the paint you are the man :wave:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 2 2010, 07:52 PM~17368525
> *thanks for all your hard work you did a beautiful job on the paint you are the man :wave:
> *


no problem holmes... glad you took 1st today..


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17368159
> *The Genie of the Lamp!!! Lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, another real old pic


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 3 2010, 02:53 AM~17370984
> *lol, another real old pic
> *


Where's the New Suff Man Get With It Lol J/K It's All Good Wether it's Old or New! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2010, 04:54 PM~17377365
> *Where's the New Suff Man Get With It Lol J/K It's All Good Wether it's Old or New!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, trudat.. im lazy with taking pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

here is the pics i want on my trunk homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

and some more witch one u think to use on da trunk


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I CANT DECIDE, GOTTA SEND ME MORE PICS HOLMES


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 10:31 PM~17393887
> *I CANT DECIDE, GOTTA SEND ME MORE PICS HOLMES
> *


Lol Right!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 4 2010, 09:45 PM~17394080
> *Lol Right!
> *


brittany can snap a few pics and send em! lol


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

1969 caddy in doing


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 11:01 PM~17394364
> *brittany can snap a few pics and send em! lol
> *


Of OTHER Girls Sure Where They At lol? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 5 2010, 04:52 PM~17402329
> *Of OTHER Girls Sure Where They At lol?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 5 2010, 06:50 AM~17397104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got down homie! nice work!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 10:07 PM~17394429
> *1969 caddy in doing
> 
> 
> ...


This is tight! and Clean! Im not a broncos fan but that looks tight!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

those flames and patterns combo is HOT!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 6 2010, 10:32 AM~17409314
> *You got down homie! nice work!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 6 2010, 10:33 AM~17409324
> *This is tight! and Clean! Im not a broncos fan but that looks tight!
> *


thanks, ya we threw the logo in the interior also.. il post some pics soon


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@May 6 2010, 11:13 AM~17409609
> *those flames and patterns combo is HOT!
> *


ya, turned out real nice.. thanks homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 6 2010, 03:53 PM~17412272
> *thanks, ya we threw the logo in the interior also.. il post some pics soon
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17414883
> *:drama:
> *


lol, waitin on the sorry ass interior guy to hurry up


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 6 2010, 04:53 PM~17412272
> *thanks, ya we threw the logo in the interior also.. il post some pics soon
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+May 4 2010, 11:13 PM~17394536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!!!! :0 


You did it again Mac


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 7 2010, 07:53 AM~17417796
> *Damn!!!!!! :0
> You did it again Mac
> *


thanks bro


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

where in fla you movin to! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 8 2010, 04:17 AM~17426585
> *where in fla you movin to! :biggrin:
> *


i think orlando or titsuville? how is it out there?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 8 2010, 10:51 AM~17427108
> *i think orlando or titsuville?  how is it out there?
> *



ehh i hate florida so im not a good judge ive been here almost all my life and i hate humidity im moving up near atlanta in the next year or so!!!!! :happysad: but the scene is good down here the further south you go and orlando is good just expensive depending on what area you wanna be in but plenty of paint work :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 8 2010, 07:53 AM~17427119
> *ehh i hate florida so im not a good judge ive been here almost all my life and i hate humidity im moving up near atlanta in the next year or so!!!!! :happysad: but the scene is good down here the further south you go and orlando is good just expensive depending on what area you wanna be in but plenty of paint work :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro... anything has gotta be beter than sorryass colorado... freaking boring here


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 8 2010, 05:37 PM~17429385
> *sounds good bro... anything has gotta be beter than sorryass colorado... freaking boring here
> *


Lol Come Down to Texas!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 8 2010, 10:55 PM~17432117
> *Lol Come Down to Texas!
> *


lol,yeee haw


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 9 2010, 09:33 AM~17433633
> *lol,yeee haw
> *


Lol Damn Right!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 9 2010, 11:40 AM~17434697
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dude


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

my new center golds for my 64


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey bro how much for a mural on a trunk of a chola.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 9 2010, 10:07 PM~17439378
> *my new center golds for my 64
> 
> 
> ...



more pics of the bomb in the backround :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17439378
> *my new center golds for my 64
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 10 2010, 09:45 AM~17442625
> *hey bro how much for a mural on a trunk of a chola.
> *


most murals we get 350-- 500... that includes art/paint/clearcoat/& colorsand and buff


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2010, 09:47 AM~17442648
> *more pics of the bomb in the backround  :cheesy:
> *


for sale


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

installing the airbags today and reassembeling the front clip


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17449512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 11 2010, 01:34 PM~17455826
> *
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 11 2010, 11:24 PM~17461824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 12 2010, 08:24 PM~17471754
> *ttt :yes:
> *


thanks my homie pie


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 12 2010, 11:17 PM~17473389
> *thanks my homie pie
> *


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 10 2010, 10:21 PM~17449497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ninja:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 14 2010, 06:22 AM~17487569
> *:ninja:
> *


ninja


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17449448
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up MAc


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 14 2010, 09:48 PM~17495270
> *wuts up MAc
> *


chillen brotha


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 14 2010, 09:23 PM~17495550
> *chillen brotha
> *


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 14 2010, 11:23 PM~17495550
> *chillen brotha
> *


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got My New Malibu!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2010, 09:32 PM~17501998
> * Got My New Malibu!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sweeeeet... send me some pics


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

im bored and posting random pics..lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

random 64 pics... no i didnt paint any of these


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 16 2010, 10:29 AM~17505155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17505070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 16 2010, 09:15 PM~17510375
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good mac any new pics of da 64


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

ya bro,,,,,, almost finished wiring it all up and finishing the front end


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 18 2010, 07:01 AM~17525086
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up mac


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17533656
> *wuts up mac
> *


chillen and drinkn a few cold ones my brotha... whats crackin with you


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 18 2010, 08:48 PM~17535448
> *chillen and drinkn a few cold ones my brotha... whats crackin with you
> *


eh....same shit...hows that caddi coming out?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 19 2010, 05:51 AM~17537967
> *eh....same shit...hows that caddi coming out?
> *


lol, which one brotha, doing a few caddys in the shop right now
65 vert, 69 vert, 78 coupe, 99 sedan


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+May 16 2010, 08:58 AM~17504946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 19 2010, 08:07 AM~17538350
> *lol, which one brotha, doing a few caddys in the shop right now
> 65 vert, 69 vert, 78 coupe, 99 sedan
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 19 2010, 06:25 PM~17543939
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 19 2010, 06:07 AM~17538350
> *lol, which one brotha, doing a few caddys in the shop right now
> 65 vert, 69 vert, 78 coupe, 99 sedan
> *


69 vert :wow:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 20 2010, 07:04 AM~17549330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 20 2010, 06:09 AM~17549349
> *69 vert :wow:
> *


we got it color sanded and buffed and reassembeled but still waitn on the interior guy


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 20 2010, 04:42 PM~17555176
> *we got it color sanded and buffed and reassembeled but still waitn on the interior guy
> *


 :drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

suup guys? everyone gonna make it to our car show? we giving away paint jobs,murals,clothes,gift certificates,etc.... should be good times... plus we flying prancer out here for guest appearances


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 21 2010, 07:30 AM~17560345
> *suup guys? everyone gonna make it to our car show?  we giving away paint jobs,murals,clothes,gift certificates,etc.... should be good times... plus we flying prancer out here for guest appearances
> *


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 21 2010, 02:59 PM~17564277
> *:biggrin:
> *


monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 21 2010, 07:26 PM~17565826
> *monday :thumbsup:  monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

finally gotta paint a hyabusa tonight, but had to raider crap on it...lol


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 22 2010, 01:08 AM~17568587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 22 2010, 12:51 AM~17568781
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2 ! go broncos


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17522838
> *ya bro,,,,,, almost finished wiring it all up and finishing the front end
> 
> 
> ...



damn that body has a loooooooong waays to go


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 22 2010, 07:46 AM~17569861
> *x2 !  go broncos
> *


NICE PAINT JOBS!!!!!!!!!! X 3 GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 16 2010, 09:17 AM~17505070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS RIDE!!! BAD ASS COLOR!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 22 2010, 06:46 AM~17569861
> *x2 !  go broncos
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2010, 07:52 AM~17569896
> *damn that body has a loooooooong waays to go
> *


nah not really... body istnt to bad.. probably get a bodyman or two and we will knock it out in a day.. (as soon as it gets back from interior next week)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 22 2010, 09:42 AM~17570400
> *:yes:
> *


x4


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2010, 08:52 AM~17569896
> *damn that body has a loooooooong waays to go
> *


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 22 2010, 01:11 AM~17568603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17579597
> *That's Awesome!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brittany... hows the bodyshop treating ya


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 21 2010, 07:26 PM~17565826
> *monday :thumbsup:  monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup: monday :thumbsup:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 24 2010, 08:43 PM~17593158
> *:banghead:
> *


ya, i know


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 22 2010, 01:11 AM~17568603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I posted Pics of My New Car on My Thread! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 25 2010, 07:51 PM~17603893
> *I posted Pics of My New Car on My Thread!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


cool britt, il check it out


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 26 2010, 06:49 AM~17608234
> *cool britt, il check it out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 27 2010, 07:08 AM~17619764
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

bike helmet for a friends son, b4 clearcoat


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR ASS OUT HERE


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 28 2010, 06:45 AM~17631056
> *WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR ASS OUT HERE
> *


we are still dealing with a real estate agent on a some houses, and im trying to finish some court shit out here... then i gotta get all the babys mommas on the same page as mine that im taking all my liil ones


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 08:50 AM~17631086
> *we are still dealing with a real estate agent on a some houses, and im trying to finish some court shit out here... then i gotta get all the babys mommas on the same page as mine that im taking all my liil ones
> *


I MIGHT NEED TO SEND SOME SHIT OUT TOO YA


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 28 2010, 06:55 AM~17631114
> *I MIGHT NEED TO SEND SOME SHIT OUT TOO YA
> *


sounds good bRO. i do alot of stuff from the mail and can hook ya up... if you wanna hit me up or send some text my # 719-659-8151


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY DOG, GOT YA


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

my old 51


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

8 inches cut outta the roof, 4 inches cut outta the body..
the old door show you where the roof was


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

trying to figure out where i want the taillights?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

teaching my 8 year old


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow: 

MAC PUTTIN IN WORK!!!


looking good homie!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 29 2010, 06:44 AM~17639890
> *:wow:
> 
> MAC PUTTIN IN WORK!!!
> ...


lol... i did this car along time ago... just bored and postin pics..lol


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

damn, i shoulda kept this one, but a dude from austrillia had to have it and made me a killer deal i couldnt refuse!... plus i got real cluster phobic when i sat in it.. alot of blind spots, hard to see out...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+May 29 2010, 07:24 AM~17639797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Kid has got some real Talent there lol man I wish I woulda grown up in a Body Shop lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 29 2010, 01:15 PM~17641958
> *Damn Kid has got some real Talent there lol man I wish I woulda grown up in a Body Shop lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ya hes gonna be a kid with some talent if he sticks with it


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

our show is next saturday and looks like its gonna be huge... we still taking pre registration to save ya some green

HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS,DONKS,SPORT BIKES, CHOPPERS, BICYCLES, ETC 

COLORADO SPRINGS 
JUNE 5TH, MR BIGGS 

SPECIAL GUEST APPEARANCES FROM VH1,S PRANCER AND WORLD FAMOUS DJ KTONE 

AFTER PARTY AT SODO NIGHT CLUB 

PRE REGISTRATION AT OUT CUSTOM PAINT/BODY SHOP EXQUISITE COLLISION CENTER 

some vendor booths still available 


RAFFELING OFF ALOT OF PRIZES, (PAINT JOBS, MURALS, GIFT CERTIFICATES,ETC) 

STEREO COMPETITION 

ANY QUESTIONS, CONTACT MACGYVER 719-659-8151


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 29 2010, 06:25 AM~17639805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awsome Mac, Give your son props..! Looks like he is running circles around ya... lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17644731
> *Thats awsome Mac, Give your son props..!  Looks like he is running circles around ya... lol  :thumbsup:
> *


this is true my friend


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN MAC, YOU KILLING ME DOGG


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 30 2010, 12:37 PM~17647398
> *DAMN MAC, YOU KILLING ME DOGG
> *


lol,my bad.... il just have to throw down extra special on yo ride homie!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 30 2010, 08:45 PM~17649388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt New pics on the Caddy site of the interior.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 31 2010, 05:10 PM~17656523
> *ttt New pics on the Caddy site of the interior.
> *


il check it out


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 31 2010, 06:13 PM~17656555
> *il check it out
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

sneak peak on one were finishing for my homie


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 08:35 AM~17683567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 08:36 AM~17683577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 4 2010, 05:30 PM~17698551
> *Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i heard you guys had a good turn out Mac...wish i could have been there but i had to work


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 6 2010, 12:37 AM~17707169
> *i heard you guys had a good turn out Mac...wish i could have been there but i had to work
> *


no problem bro.. maybe next year!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

our show had a great turn out... il start posting a few pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

here i am pulling the converts outta my garage sat morn.. i was runnin a lil behind trying to bring 2 cars at once.. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

congrats to the homie for pickn up a few trophies with his caddy


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

met the homie paul and his ride looks killer in person


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

the dudes from the beat had the crowd lauging all day and even were clowin me everytime id walk around em.. they were pretty funny


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn wish I coulda made it


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

suup guys!
macgyver, greenmerc77, PHAT CHUY, RAG3ROY, BigCeez


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:20 AM~17707784
> *suup guys!
> macgyver, greenmerc77, PHAT CHUY, RAG3ROY, BigCeez
> *


:wave:
Looked like a great turn out
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

congrats to the homie mike lopez who cleaned house with a few trophies and prancer picked his ride for the 5 foot trophie of peoples choice


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 07:22 AM~17707794
> *:wave:
> Looked like a great turn out
> :thumbsup:
> *


yes it was pretty good for our 1st... wishn a few more lowriders woulda been there like yours,adans,fes,chapos,etc... there was a lotta big wheel cars there, but im sure next year will be a beter turn out


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:26 AM~17707807
> *yes it was pretty good for our 1st... wishn a few more lowriders woulda been there like yours,adans,fes,chapos,etc... there was a lotta big wheel cars there, but im sure next year will be a beter turn out
> *


Yeah I wish I coulda made it too
Who won what? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 07:29 AM~17707816
> *Yeah I wish I coulda made it too
> Who won what? :cheesy:
> *


the homie mike lopez took alot of the trophies, tafoya with his caddy took a few, the white navigator took a few, almost everyone atleast got 1 trophie... and crushin game took biggest club for cars and city wide took biggest club with the bikes


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:32 AM~17707829
> *the homie mike lopez took alot of the trophies, tafoya with his caddy took a few, the white navigator took a few, almost everyone atleast got 1 trophie... and crushin game took biggest club for cars and city wide took biggest club with the bikes
> *


Yeah Mike's got a bad ass ride.Took more than one trophy at a show we threw a few years back.
Any more lowriders there?
Who took 60's 70's and 80's?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 07:38 AM~17707852
> *Yeah Mike's got a bad ass ride.Took more than one trophy at a show we threw a few years back.
> Any more lowriders there?
> Who took 60's 70's and 80's?
> *


chit i dont remember... think 60s went to a older guy with a real clean classic olds, and i think if i rember right the homie paul (greenmerc) took 1st in 70s, and in 80s, i dont remeber his name but was a blue monte with t-tops and white interior... the show got judged and then quincy made a few changes at the end so i wasnt to sure who was gettin what.. there was a few mad people like monk and tharen but overall i think it wass cool... next year the judging will be completely different and the trophies will be alot beter


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

we finished our bronco car jus in time.. we were missing a couple of trim pieces and had some overheating but looked good outside


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:46 AM~17707888
> *chit i dont remember... think 60s went to a older guy with a real clean classic olds, and i think if i rember right the homie paul (greenmerc) took 1st in 70s, and in 80s, i dont remeber his name but was a blue monte with t-tops and white interior... the show got judged and then quincy made a few changes at the end so i wasnt to sure who was gettin what.. there was a few mad people like monk and tharen but overall i think it wass cool... next year the judging will be completely different and the trophies will be alot beter
> *


I wouldn't even sweat that bro,there are a few certain people that you will notice that contests judging at every event they show at.No big deal,just I guess some people take it more seriously than some.
Every show has thier judging issues and always will.I don't think anything can fix that.
Great job on the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 08:08 AM~17707992
> *I wouldn't even sweat that bro,there are a few certain people that you will notice that contests judging at every event they show at.No big deal,just I guess some people take it more seriously than some.
> Every show has thier judging issues and always will.I don't think anything can fix that.
> Great job on the show :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg... think next year we will do the points system instead of just looking at the rides and pickn the best ones... hopefully next year il have my droptop done or if i dont get this one il have my hardtop finished


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

prancer helped with the trophies and some of the judging


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:13 AM~17708011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spy pics huuuuh :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry bout all the badd pics, they were done on my phone.. plus i couldnt take pics of every car , i didnt have enuf room in my phone...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 6 2010, 08:13 AM~17708016
> *spy pics huuuuh  :cheesy:
> *


lol, ya my homie was starting to introduce me to prancer but i told him i had the bubble guts and was in a mad dash to the bathroom, so she thought i was funny, but gave me a wierd look and didnt wanna shake my hand,,,lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:16 AM~17708031
> *lol, ya my homie was starting to introduce me to prancer but i told him i had the bubble guts and was in a mad dash to the bathroom, so she thought i was funny, but gave me a wierd look and didnt wanna shake my hand,,,lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: cochino ,,, u shouldnt have ate them beans huuuh :biggrin: ...ill post some pics later  gotta work today  just another day at the shop  .....i know u got some more pics :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 6 2010, 08:21 AM~17708045
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  cochino ,,, u shouldnt have ate them beans huuuh  :biggrin: ...ill post some pics later    gotta work today   just another day at the shop   .....i know u got some more pics  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 08:46 AM~17707888
> *chit i dont remember... think 60s went to a older guy with a real clean classic olds, and i think if i rember right the homie paul (greenmerc) took 1st in 70s, and in 80s, i dont remeber his name but was a blue monte with t-tops and white interior... the show got judged and then quincy made a few changes at the end so i wasnt to sure who was gettin what.. there was a few mad people like monk and tharen but overall i think it wass cool... next year the judging will be completely different and the trophies will be alot beter
> *



hno: hno: :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 09:08 AM~17707992
> *I wouldn't even sweat that bro,there are a few certain people that you will notice that contests judging at every event they show at.No big deal,just I guess some people take it more seriously than some.
> Every show has thier judging issues and always will.I don't think anything can fix that.
> Great job on the show :thumbsup:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: 

Like Roy said...every show has its issue's even "Lowrider". But fuck it, there are those who appreciate Lowriding and Cars in general more than others. Trophies are cool, but it ain't all about what you walk out of a show with. Just me .02


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 6 2010, 01:11 PM~17709347
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Like Roy said...every show has its issue's even "Lowrider". But fuck it, there are those who appreciate Lowriding and Cars in general more than others. Trophies are cool, but it ain't all about what you walk out of a show with. Just me .02
> *


true, true... hopefully next year we will have our chit together a lil beter and we looking at a beter celebrity to fly in..


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

heres a 63 ss i just got from new mexico... im lookin for a few parts if any1 has junk laying around..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 6 2010, 02:06 PM~17709322
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 02:38 PM~17709470
> *true, true... hopefully next year we will have our chit together a lil beter and we looking at a beter celebrity to fly in..
> *


Was Prancer cool??? You did alright Homie, I'm sure everyone had a good time!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 03:17 PM~17709715
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 02:39 PM~17709479
> *heres a 63 ss i just got from new mexico... im lookin for a few parts if any1 has junk laying around..
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 6 2010, 09:00 AM~17707966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2009, 04:12 PM~15471776
> *
> 
> 
> ...




a wad up homie i seen sum of yo work your bad ass dogg...i wanted to no how much would u charge me to do a lowrider bike frame


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 7 2010, 07:53 AM~17715330
> *Was Prancer cool??? You did alright Homie, I'm sure everyone had a good time!!!!
> *


ya she was aaiight.. she send texts to quincy now and is cool


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 7 2010, 01:39 PM~17718377
> *a wad up homie i seen sum of yo work your bad ass dogg...i wanted to no how much would u charge me to do a lowrider bike frame
> *


thamks bro... do you want me to do the mudd work or just the paint,murals,etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

my new toy i picked up today


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 10:56 PM~17723489
> *my new toy i picked up today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks britt, and thanks for the comments on myspace... whats new with ya?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 10:54 PM~17723460
> *ya she was aaiight.. she send texts to quincy now and is cool
> *



Cool!!! Dats whutz up Homie


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 8 2010, 01:34 PM~17729024
> *Cool!!! Dats whutz up Homie
> *


YA SHE COOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

quik question for the pro :biggrin: 

if your gonna paint a motorcycle tank 2-tone orange and white, the orange is going to be like a teardrop pattern on side of tank and the rest of tank white, would u lay down the white first then spray the orange over white or tape off pattern for orange spray white then backtape white to spray orange :happysad: i hope thats not as confusing as i made it


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17723480
> *thamks bro... do you want me to do the mudd work or just the paint,murals,etc
> *



prolly jus spray it and sum murals for now and shit i jus want sum work done from u yo shit so tight dogg fareal


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 8 2010, 08:11 PM~17732617
> *quik question for the pro :biggrin:
> 
> if your gonna paint a motorcycle tank 2-tone orange and white, the orange is going to be like a teardrop pattern on side of tank and the rest of tank white, would u lay down the white first then spray the orange over white or tape off pattern for orange spray white then backtape white to spray orange :happysad:  i hope thats not as confusing as i made it
> *


if i was to spray that i would spray your tank and fenders white and throw a coat of clearcoat, then wetsand it and then lay your teardrops graphics and spray orange. orange looks great on white then do your drop shadows.. lemme know if it would help


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 8 2010, 09:36 PM~17733715
> *prolly jus spray it and sum murals for now and shit i jus want sum work done from u yo shit so tight dogg fareal
> *


id hook ya up with a fatt deal of 250


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 8 2010, 08:14 AM~17725771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 8 2010, 09:06 PM~17733999
> *if i was to spray that i would spray your tank and fenders white and throw a coat of clearcoat, then wetsand it and then lay your teardrops graphics and spray orange. orange looks great on white then do your drop shadows.. lemme know if it would help
> *


helped alot brotha....but im stuck on drop shadow :happysad: sum shade behind it? and is intercoat good over the white, or clear better? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 8 2010, 10:34 PM~17734253
> *helped alot brotha....but im stuck on drop shadow :happysad:  sum shade behind it? and is intercoat good over the white, or clear better? :biggrin:
> *


i usually do my drop shadows on the bottom side of the flames.. make sure to put some tape on your flames or you will get overspray on em and they wont look right.... i allways use clearcoat and i dont ever mess with innercoat so i dont know if innercoat will work or not (im sure its fine) post some pics bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 9 2010, 06:29 AM~17736062
> *i usually do my drop shadows on the bottom side of the flames.. make sure to put some tape on your flames or you will get overspray  on em and they wont look right.... i allways use clearcoat and i dont ever mess with innercoat so i dont know if innercoat will work or not (im sure its fine)  post some pics bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 7 2010, 02:23 PM~17718262
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 8 2010, 11:07 PM~17734009
> *id hook ya up with a fatt deal of 250
> *



ight koo bro ill hit u up then fasho homie i get paid next week so i guess we can jus go from there dogg


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 9 2010, 08:54 PM~17743849
> *ight koo bro ill hit u up  then fasho homie i get paid next week so i guess we can jus go from there dogg
> *


sounds good bro 719-659-8151


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 9 2010, 11:04 PM~17744712
> *sounds good bro 719-659-8151
> *


ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 12 2010, 09:30 AM~17766759
> *ttt
> *


June 12, 2010

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 12 2010, 11:28 PM~17771927
> *June 12, 2010
> 
> ttt
> *


whats on june 12 holmes


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

working on some of the walls at the shop


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17778634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 14 2010, 06:34 AM~17780431
> *:naughty:
> *


  :thumbsup: :werd: :h5:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 13 2010, 11:30 PM~17778855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump ttt :machinegun: :thumbsup: :guns: :loco:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 14 2010, 06:41 PM~17786464
> *bump ttt  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :loco:
> *


thanks homeslice  uffin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up homie slice


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 14 2010, 08:46 PM~17787968
> *wuz up homie slice
> *


chillen.... drawing up some scketches for your trunk mural


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

aa dog u no this dude name dj wax


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 15 2010, 11:39 AM~17793522
> *aa dog u no this dude name dj wax
> *


ya, i know em.. we go way back


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 13 2010, 11:07 PM~17778634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's so Cool!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 15 2010, 01:59 PM~17794236
> *ya, i know em.. we go way back
> *



hell yea thats my dogg right there homie he like family to me and shit...yea he told me bout sum work u did along time ago and shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 15 2010, 08:05 PM~17798026
> *Wow that's so Cool!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 15 2010, 09:30 PM~17799131
> *hell yea thats my dogg right there homie he like family to me and shit...yea he told me bout sum work u did along time ago and shit homie :biggrin:
> *


ya, we use to throw back some beer and watch cops every saturday night


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

chillen, getn ready to go pass out


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 15 2010, 10:48 PM~17799441
> *chillen, getn ready to go pass out
> *


call me :loco:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 16 2010, 12:28 AM~17800722
> *call me :loco:
> *


new car :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 15 2010, 11:28 PM~17800730
> *new car :happysad:
> *


no way, il call ya here in a few holmes


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 16 2010, 05:59 AM~17802136
> *
> *


whats cracking bro


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ttt beer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 16 2010, 06:15 AM~17802482
> *whats cracking bro
> *


 :drama: jus chillin brotha....hey hit me up Mac , wanna see if u could mural sumthing ,or pm me ur # :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 16 2010, 06:38 PM~17808553
> *:drama: jus chillin brotha....hey hit me up Mac , wanna see if u could mural sumthing ,or pm me ur #  :biggrin:
> *


i can hook ya up 719-659-8151


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 15 2010, 10:42 PM~17799326
> *ya, we use to throw back some beer and watch cops every saturday night
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: hell yea thats was up dogg haha :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 17 2010, 12:39 AM~17812110
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hell yea thats was up dogg haha :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol, hes good people


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 09:56 PM~17723489
> *my new toy i picked up today
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: lobve the rat rods .....rockabilly shit :biggrin: ...i like the all flat black on black murda style  ...... i dont know man looks like u gonna have to lay some murals on my caddy :cheesy: i havent been to colorado in a decade ,


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 17 2010, 08:03 AM~17813277
> *lol, hes good people
> *


yea he is...u no aLL MY FAM DOGG MY DAD WAS HE USE TO KICK IT WIT HIM AND MY CUZIN PETE MY DAD NAME RODNEY


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

lol, hell ya.. pete and rodney jackson... we go way back.. me and pete use to work at target back in 1990.. we would get off work about 8am and usually had a few 40,s drank by 9 or 10..lol tell those guys to hit me up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 15 2010, 10:41 PM~17799310
> *thanks britt
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 18 2010, 04:34 PM~17826970
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you da bizzzzomb


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 18 2010, 08:01 AM~17822781
> *lol, hell ya.. pete and rodney jackson... we go way back.. me and pete use to work at target back in 1990.. we would get off work about 8am and usually had a few 40,s drank by 9 or 10..lol  tell those guys to hit me up
> *



haha hll yea that sounds like my cuzinb pete he got 3 kids now a tha oldest is a boy and 2 lil gurls yea i was tellin my dad that i was havin u do sum work for me he started flippin out tellin me yall use to party together and shiit haha...my dad wants to kum by yo shop and stuff were it at


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

sounds good.. 2550 durango dr (hancock and durango) or if you get lost hit me up 659-8151 mac10


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2009, 02:13 PM~15471801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I love this Caddy... :thumbsup:

Keep up the badass artwork! Good jub MacGyver!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 19 2010, 11:34 AM~17832028
> *Damn, I love this Caddy... :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep up the badass artwork!  Good jub MacGyver!
> *



:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 18 2010, 08:29 PM~17828191
> *you da bizzzzomb
> *


Lol! So Are You Mac! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

went to the local rod tbucket show today.. got alot of helpful ideas on my ratrod.... heres some pics..


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

0 to 60 in .0002 seconds :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 19 2010, 11:15 PM~17836340
> *    0 to 60 in .0002 seconds  :biggrin:
> *


hells ya


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

happy pops day Mac


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 19 2010, 09:33 AM~17831354
> *sounds good.. 2550 durango dr  (hancock and durango) or if you get lost hit me up 659-8151 mac10
> *



ight koo dogg we we will be seein u soon homie


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Jun 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17838107
> *ight koo dogg we we will be seein u soon homie
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 20 2010, 09:54 AM~17838087
> *happy pops day Mac
> *


u 2 bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Father's Day Mac! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 20 2010, 02:27 PM~17839509
> *Happy Father's Day Mac!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brittney.. ive been drinkn beer and workin on the rides all day.. dont get any beter than that


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jun 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17841881
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Macgyver, nice work man! How much to re-do my '81 Grand Prix?









:happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 21 2010, 06:03 AM~17843502
> *Hey Macgyver, nice work man! How much to re-do my '81 Grand Prix?
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Git- R- Done :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 21 2010, 02:20 PM~17846773
> *  Git- R- Done  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2010, 06:08 PM~17848799
> *
> *


suup big dogg


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jun 22 2010, 07:53 AM~17853873
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 20 2010, 09:33 PM~17841613
> *thanks brittney.. ive been drinkn beer and workin on the rides all day.. dont get any beter than that
> *


Lol That's Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17860344
> *Lol That's Good!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hells ya


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 23 2010, 08:03 AM~17864312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 23 2010, 12:01 PM~17866465
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


suup brotha


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Can we get a BUMP..... OOps I mean HUMP.... :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17871141
> *Can we get a BUMP..... OOps I mean HUMP....  :wow:
> *


fo shizzel


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 23 2010, 08:03 AM~17864312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup mac u gonna go to da show


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17896485
> *sup mac u gonna go to da show
> *


not sure... are you?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 09:59 PM~16754633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17913522
> *ttt
> *


ol skool


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool Avi! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17921035
> *Cool Avi!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i got it from my wife.. (must be a chick thang!) lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt .... wut up Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 30 2010, 05:44 AM~17924841
> *ttt .... wut up Mac
> *


chillen bro... slammed with work as usual.. whats crackin with you


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 30 2010, 05:44 AM~17924841
> *ttt .... wut up Mac
> *


X2 Hows the 64


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17929278
> *X2  Hows the 64
> *


working on the bodywork on the 64 and finishing the t-bucket... alllways got something going on... what up with the flake? i need some silvers and some white


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 30 2010, 05:57 AM~17925115
> *chillen bro... slammed with work as usual.. whats crackin with you
> *


same :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 1 2010, 06:28 AM~17934000
> *same :happysad:
> *


sounds good big dogg


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 1 2010, 08:34 AM~17934384
> *sounds good big dogg
> *


ttthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIRvss4GDA4&feature=related


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 2 2010, 10:26 PM~17950294
> *ttthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIRvss4GDA4&feature=related
> *


nice holmes


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2010, 07:24 PM~17955212
> *ttt
> *


suup bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy 4th of July!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 4 2010, 06:03 PM~17960528
> *Happy 4th of July!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


u 2 britt.. be safe


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17960914
> *u 2 britt.. be safe
> *


I was Thanx! Why do you keep Changing your Avi lol I liked the Flaming one lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 5 2010, 08:46 PM~17968602
> *I was Thanx! Why do you keep Changing your Avi lol I liked the Flaming one lol!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dunno.. just bored and have tons of pics....

it rained and hailed here so the 4th sucked.. so i stayed in all night and worked on another mural... and i gave the guys the day off 2day so drank beer and airbrushed all day.. dont get any beter ..


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 5 2010, 10:18 PM~17968959
> *dunno.. just bored and have tons of pics....
> 
> it rained and hailed here so the 4th sucked.. so i stayed in all night and worked on another mural... and i gave the guys the day off 2day so drank beer and airbrushed all day.. dont get any beter ..
> *


Lol That's Cool thou! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17977942
> *Lol That's Cool thou! :thumbsup:
> *


whats new britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17987439
> *whats new britt
> *


Nothing Much Yet You? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

just bustin out this black n white mural real quick.all i used on this mural is white paint


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 7 2010, 10:16 PM~17989159
> *just bustin out this black n white mural real quick.all i used on this mural is white paint
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning Mac


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2010, 06:49 AM~17990817
> *Good morning Mac
> 
> 
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:39 PM~17989374
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dude


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 8 2010, 07:53 AM~17991109
> *suup dogg
> *


 :run:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 07:38 PM~17997331
> *
> *


suup bro.. il hit ya up this week 4 some flake


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 7 2010, 11:16 PM~17989159
> *just bustin out this black n white mural real quick.all i used on this mural is white paint
> 
> 
> ...


That's So Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 8 2010, 08:31 PM~17997878
> *That's So Awesome! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :cheesy: Whats crackin brat! school's cool... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 09:32 PM~17997896
> *:naughty:  :cheesy:  Whats crackin brat! school's cool... :biggrin:
> *


Lol Yep should be Done on Aug 12th! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 8 2010, 08:31 PM~17997878
> *That's So Awesome! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 9 2010, 06:58 AM~18000609
> *thanks britt
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

one of our customers rides


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 17 2010, 10:31 PM~18072109
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


suup rollerz


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats good MAC :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:23 PM~18078667
> *Whats good MAC  :biggrin:
> *


not much bro... i need some chrome flake. im doing a harley and a 64...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 20 2010, 06:35 AM~18090733
> *not much bro... i need some chrome flake. im doing a harley and a 64...
> *


What size? and how can I get it to you...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:24 PM~18098986
> *What size? and how can I get it to you...
> *


i need some small micro and some bigger flake... lemme know how mush and il send off some dough


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 21 2010, 06:44 AM~18100672
> *i need some small micro and some bigger flake... lemme know how mush and il send off some dough
> *


PM'ed


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18105600
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


i remember that pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

another happy customer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2010, 05:52 AM~18109966
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gonna move to AZ mac?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mac i got a spare trunk lid i want to start practicing painting on. What is a good gun to start with. I know i dont want to start with the $30 harbor freight guns but i also dont know if its worth it to buy a $300 gun. Point me in the right direction homie. And do i need 1 gun for primer and 1 for paint and clear or will just 1 gun do it all?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 22 2010, 12:00 PM~18112449
> *gonna move to AZ mac?
> *


we flying out next week and stayin with tone loc from R.O. and he gunna show us around and his wife gonna show us some houses... my wife is ready to go and starting to pack, im looking at all the work i got here.. keep in touch homie, maybe i can meet ya when i get out there


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 22 2010, 12:01 PM~18112463
> *Mac i got a spare trunk lid i want to start practicing painting on. What is a good gun to start with. I know i dont want to start with the $30 harbor freight guns but i also dont know if its worth it to buy a $300 gun. Point me in the right direction homie. And do i need 1 gun for primer and 1 for paint and clear or will just 1 gun do it all?
> *


bro if your startin out the harbor freight guns work fine.. use it for primer,base and clear.. just clean it out real good... i have sprayed many cars in since 1988 with cheap ass guns... and if its something you like then invest in a gun that is a little beter... text or call me anytime and i can walk you through anything or i can roll thru and give ya a hand...... i seen your new pics posted and the bomba is starting to look real good... good job on the firewall and dressing up the motor.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18117028
> *we flying out next week and stayin with tone loc from R.O. and he gunna show us around and his wife gonna show us some houses... my wife is ready to go and starting to pack, im looking at all the work i got here..  keep in touch homie, maybe i can meet ya when i get out there
> *


I be out in Cali now, but I got peeps to go visit out thataways, got tired of that heat..."it's a dry heat" is b.s. I will be out there next week too, gotta move my lincoln and pick up some more of my stuff. Hit me up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 22 2010, 10:36 PM~18118870
> *I be out in Cali now, but I got peeps to go visit out thataways, got tired of that heat..."it's a dry heat" is b.s. I will be out there next week too, gotta move my lincoln and pick up some more of my stuff. Hit me up.
> *


sounds good... 719-659-8151


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 22 2010, 08:47 PM~18117069
> *bro if your startin out the harbor freight guns work fine.. use it for primer,base and clear.. just clean it out real good... i have sprayed many cars in since 1988 with cheap ass guns... and if its something you like then invest in a gun that is a little beter... text or call me anytime and i can walk you through anything or i can roll thru and give ya a hand......  i seen your new pics posted and the bomba is starting to look real good... good job on the firewall and dressing up the motor.
> *



right on Mac thanks for the advice bro. i dont think i will ever try to make a career out of it but i like what ive done so far in my garage. ill give you a call if i hit any road blocks.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18107072
> *another happy customer
> 
> 
> ...


I would be Happy with that Beautiful Truck Too lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 23 2010, 06:30 AM~18120489
> *sounds good... 719-659-8151
> *


here's my cell 808-255-3937


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 24 2010, 03:25 AM~18128589
> *here's my cell 808-255-3937
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18143426
> *TTT
> *


suup tone loc.... we bout ready to head to az


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT... wasssup bro, hope you find something you like down here, don't worry bout the weather it'll be perfect before you kno it :biggrin: 


If you have time swing by the shop and we can talk some shop, Chawps is located around the corner so we can all just chop it up and throw down a few beers and welcome you personally bro!

Have a good one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 11:59 PM~18161002
> *TTT... wasssup bro, hope you find something you like down here, don't worry bout the weather it'll be perfect before you kno it  :biggrin:
> If you have time swing by the shop and we can talk some shop, Chawps is located around the corner so we can all just chop it up and throw down a few beers and welcome you personally bro!
> 
> ...


sweet.. im there... beer


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

homie doesnt want to pay off his mural...

so for sale $300


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 28 2010, 10:13 PM~18170284
> *homie doesnt want to pay off his mural...
> 
> so for sale $300
> *


wtf cheap ass!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 28 2010, 10:43 PM~18170667
> *wtf cheap ass!
> *


lol, trudat


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

looks like my wife found a house in glendale (arizona) so we flying out next tuesday to work out the paperwork`.....ugggg i hate moving


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18180577
> *looks like my wife found a house in glendale  (arizona) so we flying out next tuesday to work out the paperwork`.....ugggg i hate moving
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:  ill be waiting with a 30 pack ...hit me up foo  


i heard bratt is coming to az too :0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18180577
> *looks like my wife found a house in glendale  (arizona) so we flying out next tuesday to work out the paperwork`.....ugggg i hate moving
> *


dang, didn't even make it to the weekend huh?
Glendale is nice. I used to kick it over on 83rd and glendale. Could hear all the noise from the Cardinal's Stadium pretty good. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18181394
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:   ill be waiting with a 30 pack ...hit me up  foo
> i heard bratt is coming to az too  :0  :0  :0
> *


30 pk.. sounds great, but what are u gonna drink? lol... ya think bratt is coming out a gonna help me prep cars.... lol jus playin


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18181645
> *dang, didn't even make it to the weekend huh?
> Glendale is nice. I used to kick it over on 83rd and glendale. Could hear all the noise from the Cardinal's Stadium pretty good. lol
> *


ya my homie tony lives there and says it a good neighborhood is good for all 30 of my kids..lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 07:22 AM~18184058
> *30 pk.. sounds great, but what are u gonna drink? lol... ya think bratt is coming out a gonna help me prep cars.... lol jus playin
> *


  u not gonna share the 30 pack  ......

will have her putting inn work :biggrin: ................. u aint down to trade body work on your trey for some murals on my lac


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18180577
> *looks like my wife found a house in glendale  (arizona) so we flying out next tuesday to work out the paperwork`.....ugggg i hate moving
> *



Its not in glendale mac..Goodyear/buckeye area...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS CRACKN AZ !!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT For MAC


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 30 2010, 09:46 AM~18185026
> *  u not gonna share the 30 pack   ......
> 
> will have her putting inn work :biggrin: ................. u aint down to trade body work on your trey for some murals on my lac
> *


ya i will share brotha... im sure we can throw down some beer when i get there...

ya bratt will be puttn in some work and building her portfolio

ya, im always down for trades.. i just sprayed and flaked the roof tonight on my 64, and gonna finish some motor work 2 morrow.... trying to get a bunch done before i get out there


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18185825
> *Its not in glendale mac..Goodyear/buckeye area...
> *


oooh crap, ive been telling everyone the wrong place... ok, il tattoo it on my arm so i wont 4get..lol couple more days holmes!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 30 2010, 05:33 PM~18188906
> *TTT For MAC
> *


thanks dogg... i need flakes like now and i cant wait.... need some jumbo and micro silver.... sorry dude ive been bullshitten, i need to send some $


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18190047
> *thanks dogg... i need flakes like now and i cant wait.... need some jumbo and micro silver.... sorry dude ive been bullshitten, i need to send some $
> *


I understand you have alot going on.. it's cool. I need to know how much you need..

When are you doing these jobs being that you are moving ? ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18190254
> *I understand you have alot going on.. it's cool. I need to know how much you need..
> 
> When are you doing these jobs being that you are moving ? ?
> *


well we flyin out next wed. for a week to check out the house and be there for a week then come back for a month or 2 and finish up all the jobs i can and get another painter in our shop to take over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18190254
> *I understand you have alot going on.. it's cool. I need to know how much you need..
> 
> When are you doing these jobs being that you are moving ? ?
> *


hey bro, if you can text hit me up 719-659-8151


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 08:22 PM~18190021
> *ya i will share brotha... im sure we can throw down some beer when i get there...
> 
> ya bratt will be puttn in some work and building her portfolio
> ...




sounds good man ....in AZ WE STAY CONNECTED


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 30 2010, 10:02 PM~18190829
> *sounds good man ....in AZ WE STAY CONNECTED
> *


hey bro, you can text me at 719-659-8151


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dang Looks Like Glendale, AZ is Gunna be the Place to Be! Mac, Chawps N Bratt all in the Same City! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 31 2010, 09:43 AM~18192977
> *Dang Looks Like Glendale, AZ is Gunna be the Place to Be! Mac, Chawps N Bratt all in the Same City!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


3 stooges.... its all good.. bratt can be desinated driver


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 31 2010, 08:44 PM~18195864
> *3 stooges.... its all good.. bratt can be desinated driver
> *


Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 31 2010, 08:16 PM~18196045
> *Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 1 2010, 11:38 PM~18204232
> *ttt
> *


suup holmes


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

How much for my lil girls picture on my continental pm me the price .. Thanks


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Aug 2 2010, 10:06 PM~18213065
> *How much for my lil girls picture on my continental pm me the price .. Thanks
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Aug 3 2010, 04:48 AM~18214490
> *
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

heading to the big A.Z. today and look at some houses (for a week)


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 4 2010, 07:02 AM~18224898
> *heading to the big A.Z. today and look at some houses (for a week)
> *


well its fucking hot, make sure you get a rental car with good A/C :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Aug 4 2010, 08:02 AM~18224898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

You ever looked at a turkey half baked in the oven? Well if you don't get a car with AC thats what your gonna look like... :biggrin: 

I was in bullhead way back and the homie had a chop top monte carlo...WRONG MOVE! 132 in the summer.. I came back to cali well done.. :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 10:36 AM~18226535
> *well its fucking hot, make sure you get a rental car with good A/C  :biggrin:
> *


we here, and the 1st renta car ac went out bout 1 hr after we got it so went back and got another... hopefully see everyone tonight at the SPIRIT get together..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 5 2010, 10:43 AM~18236001
> *You ever looked at a turkey half baked in the oven? Well if you don't get a car with AC thats what your gonna look like...  :biggrin:
> 
> I was in bullhead way back and the homie had a chop top monte carlo...WRONG MOVE! 132 in the summer.. I came back to cali well done..  :0
> *


lol, ya i moved to vegas back in the day for a few years with my 63 impala and about died


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

g/l in the a.z


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 7 2010, 02:53 PM~18253000
> *g/l  in  the a.z
> *


thanks bro... found a house with a pool and found some shops perrrrty cheap


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

SPIRIT dance was off the chain last night... sat with rollerz and met alot of good people... good to see all the top car clubs in the world in one spot and everyone having fun.... plus i won a free carwash in the raffel


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 8 2010, 12:11 PM~18257153
> *SPIRIT dance was off the chain last night... sat with rollerz and met alot of good people... good to see all the top car clubs in the world in one spot and everyone having fun.... plus i won a free carwash in the raffel
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 9 2010, 04:13 PM~18267557
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

suup justin and bigshod


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

so you goin be movin to AZ?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

r u in az yet


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 10 2010, 03:53 PM~18277287
> *so you goin be movin to AZ?
> *


we found a house and waitn on the bank to finish paperwork and other bs... we hoping the house will be ready in a month


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Aug 10 2010, 06:42 PM~18278979
> *r u in az yet
> *


yessir.. we been here 4 a week and leavin 2morrow night


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What up Mc G... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18257153
> *SPIRIT dance was off the chain last night... sat with rollerz and met alot of good people... good to see all the top car clubs in the world in one spot and everyone having fun.... plus i won a free carwash in the raffel
> *


glad you came out bro, im gonna hit u up when you get back, i might need some of that sick airbrush work


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 10 2010, 09:24 PM~18280874
> *we found a house and waitn on the bank to finish paperwork and other bs... we hoping the house will be ready in a month
> *


nice, don't melt...lol.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 10 2010, 09:26 PM~18280905
> *What up Mc G...  :biggrin:
> *


chillen bro.. still here in the big AZ sweatin my ass off and meeting alot of good people


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 10 2010, 09:43 PM~18281101
> *glad you came out bro, im gonna hit u up when you get back, i might need some of that sick airbrush work
> *


thanks bro.. il be starving when i get back so il hook ya up with a killer deal... thanks again for the invite on the killer party last weekend.. i met alot of people


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 10 2010, 11:46 PM~18282106
> *nice, don't melt...lol.
> *


im sure i wont melt cause il allways have a garage with a fridge packed with beer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 11 2010, 12:23 AM~18282275
> *ttt
> *


thanks bro


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 11 2010, 07:05 PM~18288184
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


suuo tone loc... im ready to go get my rollerz tattoo


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Aug 12 2010, 08:38 PM~18297670
> *:biggrin:
> *


suup my brotha


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

finished BIG JOHNNYS ride


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

my 64


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup mac


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 13 2010, 06:15 AM~18300178
> * sup mac
> *


chillen dogg... getn ready to move to the big AZ and ready for the broncos to start


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 13 2010, 08:36 AM~18300514
> *chillen dogg... getn ready to move to the big AZ and ready for the broncos to start
> *


g/l


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 13 2010, 10:57 PM~18306311
> *g/l
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

me and my wife at the spirit reunion


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 13 2010, 07:36 AM~18300514
> *chillen dogg... getn ready to move to the big AZ and ready for the broncos to start
> *


see u in az....im going to that game


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 12:40 PM~18314214
> *see u in az....im going to that game
> *


Shod, theres no fishing in the desert... :cheesy: 

What up Mac.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 15 2010, 12:42 PM~18314226
> *Shod, theres no fishing in the desert...  :cheesy:
> 
> What up Mac..  :biggrin:
> *


nope....but the other thing i love is gonna be, BRONCOS football in DEC.....

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 12:40 PM~18314214
> *see u in az....im going to that game
> *


hells ya, im there with ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 15 2010, 12:42 PM~18314226
> *Shod, theres no fishing in the desert...  :cheesy:
> 
> What up Mac..  :biggrin:
> *


suup dogg


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 12:54 PM~18314287
> *nope....but the other thing i love is gonna be, BRONCOS football in DEC.....
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Tickets be a grip already...

Wut it Du Mac?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 02:14 PM~18314762
> *hells ya, im there with ya
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: lets do this


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 15 2010, 02:15 PM~18314771
> *Tickets be a grip already...
> 
> Wut it Du Mac?
> *


chillen dogg.. jus sold my ratrod getn ready to move


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 03:40 PM~18315277
> *:thumbsup:  :h5: lets do this
> 
> 
> ...


broncos just scored... allready 7 to 0


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

still in 1st quater now broncos 14 cin-0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 04:43 PM~18315632
> *still in 1st quater now broncos 14 cin-0
> *


 :drama: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 04:49 PM~18315664
> *:drama:  :h5:
> *


17 - 17 good game so far


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 13 2010, 12:15 AM~18299155
> *finished BIG JOHNNYS ride
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 01:13 PM~18314081
> *me and my wife at the spirit reunion
> 
> 
> ...


Aww!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 05:35 PM~18315935
> *17 - 17    good game so far
> *


start of 2nd not so good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

willis made teeeeebow look bad :angry: perfect pass


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 05:54 PM~18316052
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 05:55 PM~18316056
> *Aww!  :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


think i spent 100 bucks on beer that night but it was worth it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 05:55 PM~18316061
> *start of 2nd not so good
> *


ya i know.. wtf


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2010, 06:22 PM~18316234
> *willis made teeeeebow look bad :angry:  perfect pass
> *


i know,, all those dropped passes


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 07:55 PM~18316520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want a Shark Tank Lol! That's Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 07:06 PM~18316628
> *I want a Shark Tank Lol! That's Cool!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


im ready when you are... beter get a bike 1st


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 08:08 PM~18316641
> *im ready when you are... beter get a bike 1st
> *


Dangit! Lol I'll have to work on that lol! Did you Notice all the People Riding Bicycles in AZ thou? I was like WTH! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 07:22 PM~18316780
> *Dangit! Lol I'll have to work on that lol! Did you Notice all the People Riding Bicycles in AZ thou? I was like WTH!  :biggrin:
> *


ya there was alot, but im sooo ready to be there... you live there or visit


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 08:23 PM~18316793
> *ya there was alot, but im sooo ready to be there... you live there or visit
> *


I just Visited in the Middle of July, But I'll be Moving there in January :cheesy: And hopfully will be back to Visit for Chawps B-day and Car Club Picnic in November  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Aug 15 2010, 08:19 PM~18316748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and Nice Lol!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 07:29 PM~18316854
> *I just Visited in the Middle of July, But I'll be Moving there in January  :cheesy: And hopfully will be back to Visit for Chawps B-day and Car Club Picnic in November    :biggrin:
> *


ya i went down and met chawps and justin at his shop. and met vicious and a bunch of others... they all real good people... what part you moving to... we found a house in buckeye... nice house with a big pool


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 08:32 PM~18316884
> *ya i went down and met chawps and justin at his shop. and met vicious and a bunch of others... they all real good people... what part you moving to... we found a house in buckeye... nice house with a big pool
> *


Glendale I'm gunna be working with Chawps :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 07:53 PM~18317102
> *Glendale I'm gunna be working with Chawps  :cheesy:
> *


nice


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 09:11 PM~18317287
> *nice
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 08:28 PM~18317432
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to get out there and throw down on some paint


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 02:51 PM~18324295
> *
> *


suup bro


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 13 2010, 12:18 AM~18299186
> *my 64
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Aug 16 2010, 07:17 PM~18327071
> *looks good homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg... hows my vert impala doing!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 08:35 PM~18327356
> *thanks dogg... hows my vert impala doing!
> *


its still here homie in my way homie......


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 10:06 PM~18317778
> *cant wait to get out there and throw down on some paint
> *


I Know Me Too! I'm like Craving to Paint Right Now its Been so Long since I've Painted I Miss It Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Aug 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18327564
> *its still here homie in my way homie......
> *


nice... i wanna see what it looks like finished


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18327651
> *I Know Me Too! I'm like Craving to Paint Right Now its Been so Long since I've Painted I Miss It Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ya, im ready to jump in our new pool


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 09:11 PM~18327784
> *ya, im ready to jump in our new pool
> *


Aww y'all suck lol! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 16 2010, 08:13 PM~18327802
> *Aww y'all suck lol!  :tongue:
> *


lol, we will all be knickin it when we all get out there


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 09:11 PM~18327770
> *nice... i wanna see what it looks like finished
> *


its almost done homie....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18327839
> *lol, we will all be knickin it when we all get out there
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Aug 16 2010, 08:22 PM~18327938
> *its almost done homie....
> *


nice... if i had your money id have a gang of show cars also and a paint shop also!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking

2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the ladies rest rooms.

4. Walk up to an employee and tell her in an official tone, 'Code 3' in Housewares..... and watch what happened.

5. Go to the Service Desk and asked to put a bag of M&M's on layaway.

6. Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

7.Set up a tent in the camping department and tell other shoppers you'd invite them in if they'll bring pillows from the bedding department.

8.When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?'

9.Look right into the security camera; use it as a mirror, and pick you're nose.

10.While handling guns in the Sporting Goods department, ask the clerk if you know where the anti-depressants are.

11.Dart around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible theme.

12.In the Automotives department practiced you're 'Madonna look' using different size funnels.

13.Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'

14.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and screams 'NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!'

15.Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here!'


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

i love money


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18328822
> *THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
> 1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18329479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've got your order of 75 pounds of flake pending payment... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:54 PM~18329708
> *I've got your order of 75 pounds of flake pending payment...  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i need it


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 10:55 PM~18329715
> *lol, i need it
> *


I got you G,.. Go ahead and get settled and I'll ship out what you need.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 11:24 PM~18329479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit homie you the balla.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18329479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

no pic r love for the caddy lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18338850
> *no pic r love for the caddy lol
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Aug 17 2010, 09:45 AM~18332113
> *shit homie you the balla.....   :biggrin:
> *


lol, nah i had to sell 1 of my kids


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

3 O.G'(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 O.G'(s) DeeLoc, DETONATER, macgyver :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 18 2010, 07:28 AM~18341498
> *lol, nah i had to sell 1 of my kids
> *


so that's how you do it....Imma have to find me a kid now. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 18 2010, 09:34 PM~18349108
> *3 O.G'(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 O.G'(s) DeeLoc, DETONATER, macgyver  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :ninja: I'm not ninja tonite.... lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 18 2010, 09:34 PM~18349108
> *3 O.G'(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 O.G'(s) DeeLoc, DETONATER, macgyver  :biggrin:
> *


4sho


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18349112
> *so that's how you do it....Imma have to find me a kid now. :biggrin:
> *


i have a few u can pick from


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 18 2010, 09:34 PM~18349108
> *3 O.G'(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 O.G'(s) DeeLoc, DETONATER, macgyver  :biggrin:
> *


call me bro 719-659-8151 or text


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

64 IMPALA SS SEATS. NEEDS UPHOLSTERED
$150


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

just finished one of those DONKS ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

suup guys


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 20 2010, 06:48 PM~18365744
> *suup guys
> *


Wuzzzzz uP!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 20 2010, 07:42 AM~18360476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 21 2010, 08:33 PM~18372358
> *Cool! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18377211
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2010, 07:12 PM~18378552
> *:boink:
> *


suup bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 22 2010, 08:25 PM~18379285
> *suup bro
> *


sup mac...... wut u think about that first team? we need 2 get sum run game.. thank goodness for pre-season :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18379460
> *sup mac...... wut u think about that first team? we need 2 get sum run game.. thank goodness for pre-season :biggrin:
> *


them broncos allready got me cusin.. there making stupid mistakes.. glad its only preseason... i wanna see all our starters playing at the same time and see how the years is gonna play out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 23 2010, 06:40 AM~18381763
> *them broncos allready got me cusin.. there making stupid mistakes.. glad its only preseason... i wanna see all our starters playing at the same time and see how the years is gonna play out
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 23 2010, 06:40 AM~18381763
> *them broncos allready got me cusin.. there making stupid mistakes.. glad its only preseason... i wanna see all our starters playing at the same time and see how the years is gonna play out
> *


You gonna convert to Cardinals fan out here in AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 23 2010, 06:25 PM~18387533
> *You gonna convert to Cardinals fan out here in AZ?  :biggrin:
> *


lol, il always be a bronco fan but ya il be down for the cardinals too... waitn for the damn bank to call and give us the green light to move... should be soon


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 23 2010, 08:30 PM~18388985
> *lol, il always be a bronco fan but ya il be down for the cardinals too... waitn for the damn bank to call and give us the green light to move... should be soon
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

.....and no i dont do tattoos, just posting random pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

nice tattoos


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

What's up man hope all it good


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

MAC!!! wut up


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 26 2010, 06:10 AM~18410071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 26 2010, 06:25 AM~18410132
> *MAC!!! wut up
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 26 2010, 12:30 PM~18412626
> *:wow:  nice... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro.. finished it last year but homie has been taking many awards at the shows and got it in a calander and photo shoot 4 a mag...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

ttt tgif


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 28 2010, 08:04 PM~18430151
> *Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: 

Sup mac..


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 28 2010, 02:14 AM~18426252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  got a vet :biggrin: need paint c u for a quote soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 31 2010, 07:25 PM~18455342
> *nice   got a vet :biggrin: need paint c u for a quote soon
> *


sounds good holmes, but do you mean you got a vert or a vette ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

busted this side job out last weekend,, forgot to post some pics...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats a nice lac..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: macgyver, DETONATER


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

i can send that gun out 2morrow if you want it if not i can hook ya up


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 09:30 PM~18456733
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: macgyver, DETONATER
> suup dogg
> *


Little by little trying to get my car done.. :biggrin: 

Line up this part line up that part... Get this part get that part.. ya know the game


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 09:31 PM~18456745
> *i can send that gun out 2morrow if you want it if not i can hook ya up
> *


Send it.. It will help get the job done here... 

It's solid. I'ma send out what we talked about..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

sounds good brotha... looking for big and smaller flake..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:33 PM~18456764
> *Little by little trying to get my car done.. :biggrin:
> 
> Line up this part line up that part... Get this part get that part.. ya know the game
> *


what car you got< what you doing to it< what you need.. got any pics


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 09:43 PM~18456920
> *what car you got< what you doing to it< what you need.. got any pics
> *


Here it is.. in progress. So far I have all the front end parts powder coated, bumpers chromed,New Ford 9" with disc's, it's 4 pump with 10 batteries. but I'm going to re-do the complete set up. extend the lower arms and put 32" telescopics
4 link the rear with heim joints. that is my next challenge with wrapping the frame and modifing the drive shaft. Soon with in the next 2 weeks or so it's going to paint at the homies shop. I have all my supplies to get it ready for flake, but need all the rest like clear etc.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

niiice! I can only dream of getting mine to that point but seeing yours is inspiration! good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 10:06 PM~18457185
> *Here it is.. in progress. So far I have all the front end parts powder coated, bumpers chromed,New Ford 9" with disc's, it's 4 pump with 10 batteries. but I'm going to re-do the complete set up. extend the lower arms and put 32" telescopics
> 4 link the rear with heim joints. that is my next challenge with wrapping the frame and modifing the drive shaft. Soon with in the next 2 weeks or so it's going to paint at the homies shop. I have all my supplies to get it ready for flake, but need all the rest like clear etc.
> 
> ...


dang bro. looks like you got the same car i got but just different colors!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 31 2010, 10:20 PM~18457318
> *niiice!  I can only dream of getting mine to that point but seeing yours is inspiration!  good luck!
> *


stick in there homie, it will happen... just put your mind to it and it will go your way


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 09:29 PM~18456723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 31 2010, 10:20 PM~18457318
> *niiice!  I can only dream of getting mine to that point but seeing yours is inspiration!  good luck!
> *


Thanks! The interior kit does alot as for looks.. keep crankin away..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 10:22 PM~18457342
> *dang bro. looks like you got the same car i got but just different colors!
> *


Yep same shit.. Thats why I'm sending you my extras.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

cool, i got some extras also... i have a bunch oh extra stuff, what u need..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 10:37 PM~18457479
> *cool, i got some extras also... i have a bunch oh extra stuff, what u need..
> *


I need the 2 front fender lower moldings. both door mirrors, also the right side eye brow molding and the splash pan molding that connects to the eye brows. and a set of skirts


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 09:28 PM~18456706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 10:06 PM~18457185
> *Here it is.. in progress. So far I have all the front end parts powder coated, bumpers chromed,New Ford 9" with disc's, it's 4 pump with 10 batteries. but I'm going to re-do the complete set up. extend the lower arms and put 32" telescopics
> 4 link the rear with heim joints. that is my next challenge with wrapping the frame and modifing the drive shaft. Soon with in the next 2 weeks or so it's going to paint at the homies shop. I have all my supplies to get it ready for flake, but need all the rest like clear etc.
> 
> ...


2 bad i wasnt closer cause i could give ya a hand with bodywork and paint


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Aug 31 2010, 10:24 PM~18457359
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 10:40 PM~18457516
> *I need the 2 front fender lower moldings. both door mirrors, also the right side eye brow molding and the splash pan molding that connects to the eye brows. and a set of skirts
> *


crap, dont think i have any of those


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 31 2010, 11:45 PM~18457977
> *Looks good.  :wow:
> *


thanks justin :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 1 2010, 06:03 AM~18458724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 10:16 PM~18456573
> *sounds good holmes, but do you mean you got a vert or a vette ?
> *


vert :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Sep 1 2010, 08:12 PM~18465113
> *vert :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


sweet.... im still trying to get a vert also


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 OG's: DETONATER, bigshod

Whats good Mac..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 2 2010, 08:30 AM~18469102
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 OG's: DETONATER, bigshod
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks everyone today for all the phone calls from LIL and messages on my computer for my bday.... nice to know i have friends!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh SnaP! I'm a litttle late.. Happy B-Day Mac'Gangsta... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg Happy Birthday!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

still blocking the primer (for the 3rd time) but getn close to paint on my 64... and interior is getn done as we speak


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

64 LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 3 2010, 12:14 PM~18479287
> *64 LOOKS GOOD MAN
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Sep 3 2010, 08:56 PM~18482844
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what happened to getting a vert mac??


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 05:12 AM~18484652
> *what happened to getting a vert mac??
> *


the homie still has the 64 vert but i chickened out.. the vert has no title and no vin plate on it.. and i wasnt sure if it was gonna be a nightmare getting paperwork.. or if it was stolen?..

how the 59 coming along


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What's good. The beach is overcast but I'm cool with that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 4 2010, 10:32 AM~18485767
> *What's good. The beach is overcast but I'm cool with that.
> *


damn, lucky dogg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 4 2010, 08:34 AM~18484994
> *the homie still has the 64 vert but i chickened out.. the vert has no title and no vin plate on it.. and i wasnt sure if it was gonna be a nightmare getting paperwork.. or if it was stolen?..
> 
> how the 59 coming along
> *


I wouldn't have messed with it either. The 59 is coming along slowly not as fast as your 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2010, 11:13 AM~18491516
> *I wouldn't have messed with it either. The 59 is coming along slowly not as fast as your 64 :biggrin:
> *


ya but u been working on your other drop so u doing ok!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

i broke my cell last night so i lost all my #s... i have a new one coming in the mail so need everyones # again


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup mac


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 7 2010, 01:55 PM~18507682
> *sup mac
> *


chillen brotha... swamped with work at the shop (as usual) and have a few mural jobs going at my house... il post some pics as soon as my phone gets here brotha... whats new with ya bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Mac, Sup Bigshod... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 7 2010, 07:24 PM~18510584
> *Sup Mac,  Sup Bigshod...  :biggrin:
> *


airbrushing another mural bro.. whats cracking with u


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 9 2010, 07:53 PM~18528958
> *:wave:
> *


suup holmes


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 9 2010, 08:07 PM~18529088
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


suup britttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 10 2010, 07:22 AM~18532413
> *suup britttt
> *


Nothing  You?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 10 2010, 05:36 PM~18536626
> *Nothing    You?
> *


workin like a dogg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18538090
> *workin like a dogg
> *


work means money so thats good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2010, 05:39 AM~18539775
> *work means money so thats good :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.. we are definately blessed right now and i have a waiting list...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 06:44 AM~18539954
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck .....hope that foo had insurance :0 :0  :tears:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 11 2010, 06:59 AM~18539998
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck .....hope that foo had insurance  :0  :0    :tears:
> *


ya i know, huh


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

startin a new project last night


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

now il wetsand down and start some patterns


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 07:44 AM~18539954
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Impala :tears:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:31 AM~18540464
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 11 2010, 04:46 PM~18542965
> *Poor Impala  :tears:
> *


4 sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

taping some patterns on the 68 roof


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow That's guna be Awesome! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 11 2010, 09:12 PM~18544493
> *Wow That's guna be Awesome! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ya, gonna look cool i hope


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 09:04 PM~18544437
> *taping some patterns on the 68 roof
> 
> 
> ...


GOD! DAMN! SON! sick with it Mac...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 11 2010, 10:30 PM~18545000
> *GOD! DAMN! SON! sick with it Mac...
> *


ya, im bout half way there.... gdamn i need flake and need to send $


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking Good Mac,Who's ride is that?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 09:04 PM~18544437
> *taping some patterns on the 68 roof
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 12 2010, 08:11 AM~18546412
> *ya, im bout half way there.... gdamn i need flake and need to send $
> *


Freeze! Stop where you are..! Go to the post office... Git-R-Done... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 09:18 AM~18546764
> *Looking Good Mac,Who's ride is that?
> *


thanks bro.. its randys.. hes doing the interior on my 64 while i do some paint on his 68... gotta love bartering


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 12 2010, 09:18 AM~18546768
> *:around:
> *


 :biggrin: supp brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 12 2010, 09:24 AM~18546813
> *Freeze! Stop where you are..! Go to the post office... Git-R-Done... :biggrin:
> *


lol, i will..i could be using it today 4sure


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT 4 SOME BADASS WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18549073
> *TTT 4 SOME BADASS WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: , Sup Mac.. ya gonna hit the post office tomarrow?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 12 2010, 10:24 PM~18552164
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: , Sup Mac.. ya gonna hit the post office tomarrow?
> *


yessir 4 sho... il send some $... i talked to one of the paint stores out here yesterday and there on board and wanna talk to ya bout your flake.. i told em il bring em in some sample stuff


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 12 2010, 10:29 PM~18552209
> *yessir 4 sho... il send some $... i talked to  one of the paint stores out here yesterday and there on board and wanna talk to ya bout your flake.. i told em il bring em in some sample stuff
> *


Word! We'll line it up, thanks for your support!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 12 2010, 11:17 PM~18552517
> *Word! We'll line it up, thanks for your support!!
> *


il send out some $ 2day


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 06:43 AM~18553431
> *il send out some $ 2day
> *


Cool, Cool.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 07:14 AM~18553558
> *Cool, Cool..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

send $$ this way tooo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 12 2010, 11:03 PM~18551975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap That's Awesome! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2010, 09:57 AM~18554214
> *send $$ this way tooo
> *


Lol X5 Send some Money Down South to TX you can Help Support a Young Painter trying to to make a Name for Herself lol JK


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 13 2010, 04:28 PM~18557751
> *Lol X5 Send some Money Down South to TX you can Help Support a Young Painter trying to to make a Name for Herself lol JK
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2010, 05:46 PM~18557921
> *:naughty:
> *


OMG U Nasty Lol! :twak: :nono:  :run:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18557938
> *OMG U Nasty Lol! :twak:  :nono:    :run:
> *


 :|


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

sounds good... money was sent out


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 05:42 PM~18558394
> *sounds good... money was sent out
> *


Mac, Paypal or through the mail?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 05:48 PM~18558438
> *Mac, Paypal or through the mail?
> *


i got a money order and sent it thru the mail


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Sep 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18551975]










TTMFT... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks doggggg


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 06:22 PM~18558786
> *i got a money order and sent it thru the mail
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18559291
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 13 2010, 08:35 PM~18560427
> *:wave:
> *


wut up mac!! when u going to AZ or we tailgating in denver :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Sep 14 2010, 11:56 AM~18565184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 14 2010, 08:41 PM~18570108
> *wut up mac!! when u going to AZ or we tailgating in denver :cheesy:
> *


hopeing the bank will give us the final phone call this week so we can move... takes forever dealing with these banks


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 14 2010, 08:51 PM~18570266
> *hopeing the bank will give us the final phone call this week so we can move... takes forever dealing with these banks
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18570488
> *:x:  :x:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 15 2010, 01:17 AM~18572555
> *:thumbsup:
> *


suup brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18570488
> *:x:  :x:
> *


suup mark... give me a call or text when you get up and about... thanks brotha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 09:04 PM~18544437
> *taping some patterns on the 68 roof
> 
> 
> ...



vanderslice roof huuuh :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 15 2010, 06:38 AM~18573167
> *sup mark... give me a call or text when you get up and about... thanks brotha
> *


HIt me back, left message


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 15 2010, 08:59 AM~18574068
> *HIt me back, left message
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 07:05 AM~18573327
> *vanderslice roof huuuh  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ya something like that


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

startin a mural for the vert bronco car


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 15 2010, 07:57 PM~18578515
> *startin a mural  for the vert bronco car
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo That's Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 15 2010, 07:04 PM~18578583
> *Oooo That's Cool! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 15 2010, 06:57 PM~18578515
> *startin a mural  for the vert bronco car
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2010, 08:53 PM~18579642
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

finishing up the bronco mural on the 69 vert caddy


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

finishing up the interior on my 64


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: :thumbsup: 

255080908  Soon..., Soon..., a package with the ultimate bling....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 16 2010, 11:11 PM~18588702
> *:naughty:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 255080908    Soon..., Soon..., a package with the ultimate bling....
> *


sweeet holmes


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 16 2010, 10:25 PM~18588445
> *finishing up the bronco mural on the 69 vert caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 17 2010, 05:56 AM~18589464
> *:drama:
> *


 :h5: :drama:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 16 2010, 10:28 PM~18588467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You do upholstery also?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 01:50 PM~18592363
> *You do upholstery also?
> *


nah my homie is hookin me up


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for MAC


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 17 2010, 07:36 PM~18594570
> *:h5:
> *


 :naughty: :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 17 2010, 08:37 PM~18594581
> *:naughty:  :yes:
> *


Omg Lol! :no:  :run:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 17 2010, 07:34 PM~18594555
> *ttt for MAC
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 17 2010, 07:36 PM~18594570
> *:h5:
> *


suup brittany.. hows work going.. you still gonna move to az and work with chawps


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 18 2010, 08:35 AM~18597335
> *suup brittany.. hows work going.. you still gonna move to az and work with chawps
> *


Hey its ok :happysad: I Don't Think I'll be Moving out there Anymore :tears:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18600839
> *Hey its ok  :happysad: I Don't Think I'll be Moving out there Anymore  :tears:
> *


bummer


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18600903
> *TTT
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

we took 4 cars and took 2nd place with each one in the lowrider supershow


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

this one over heated on me a few times on the way to pueblo and when we left at night and found out the headlights wernt working, so i drove it back to the springs with no lights... sucked


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

the rest of the pics i post will be random pics of the super show and i did not paint any of them... just posting the cars and events to share with the homies


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

once again these are all random pics from the lowrider super show and i did not paint these.. just posting to share with the homies that didnt make it


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 20 2010, 07:41 AM~18609810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

nice pics... TTT


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

nice pics... TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 20 2010, 10:37 AM~18611067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 20 2010, 11:58 AM~18611813
> *nice pics... TTT
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 20 2010, 06:43 PM~18615454
> *Nice Pics  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro... most of all the cars were baddass and alot of talented painters threw down on em


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Mac.. Looks like good times.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 21 2010, 01:46 PM~18623398
> *Sup Mac.. Looks like good times..  :biggrin:
> *


yessir... got sun burned and met alot of cool people..


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 22 2010, 07:00 PM~18636279
> *
> *


suup justin, hows chawps doing on your ride.... is he still about to move to a different shop


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 22 2010, 08:54 PM~18637799
> *suup justin, hows chawps doing on your ride.... is he still about to move to a different shop
> *


Sup mac, did you send out that weapon of mass spraying material yet? :biggrin: 

I'm going to re-stock real soon, and will be sending out a phat package your way..
Probably in the middle of next week.. Those 64 parts, your stock and some jars for you to move and groove with.. Cool Cool brotha..


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 22 2010, 09:04 PM~18637943
> *Sup mac, did you send out that weapon of mass spraying material yet?  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm going to re-stock real soon, and will be sending out a phat package your way..
> ...


i can send it out tommorow brotha... wasnt sure if you wanted it... ya looking to get the big and small silver and try out that clear flake.... i have a few dudes ready to start buying some


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 22 2010, 09:10 PM~18638012
> *i can send it out tommorow brotha... wasnt sure if you wanted it... ya looking to get the big and small silver and try out that clear flake.... i have a few dudes ready to start buying some
> *


Get a list together of colors and or,of silver sizes, and I'll shoot you some Jars. Let me check out the spray gun and see if the homie can get down with it. What ever happens we'll work it out..


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2010, 09:12 PM~18638026
> *
> *


suup holmes


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18638078
> *Get a list together of colors and or,of silver sizes, and I'll shoot you some Jars. Let me check out the spray gun and see if the homie can get down with it. What ever happens we'll work it out..
> *


cool, did you ever get the $ i sent


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 22 2010, 09:30 PM~18638302
> *cool, did you ever get the $ i sent
> *


Yes, I got sick this week and was down for a couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 22 2010, 09:37 PM~18638407
> *Yes, I got sick this week and was down for a couple of days.
> *


sounds good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18638291
> *suup holmes
> *


Wut up MAACC


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 23 2010, 06:00 AM~18640426
> *Wut up MAACC
> *


chillen dogg.. getn ready to paint my 64, (finally) hows your ride coming out


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 06:45 AM~18640599
> *chillen dogg.. getn ready to paint my 64, (finally) hows your ride coming out
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 23 2010, 06:47 AM~18640609
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


finally... gotta take time from doing everyone elses rides and work on mine


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

finishing some patterns today on homies 68


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

That is so Freaking Cool!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18647571
> *That is so Freaking Cool!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt... whats new with ya


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 09:44 PM~18647782
> *thanks britt... whats new with ya
> *


Nothing just Wishing I could be Painting something


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18647821
> *Nothing just Wishing I could be Painting something
> *


paint some canvases or a wall! or maybe your finger nails!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 06:45 AM~18640599
> *chillen dogg.. getn ready to paint my 64, (finally) hows your ride coming out
> *


 :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 09:49 PM~18647844
> *paint some canvases or a wall! or maybe your finger nails!
> *


I hate Painting my Finger Nails lol :angry: as soon as they Chip I can't Stop picking at them till I Chipped off all the Polish lol and besides my Nails are Pretty enuff they don't Need Nail Polish :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 23 2010, 08:51 PM~18647865
> *:run:
> *


utt oh, is that good or badd? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 08:52 PM~18647871
> *I hate Painting my Finger Nails lol  :angry: as soon as they Chip I can't Stop picking at them till I Chipped off all the Polish lol and besides my Nails are Pretty enuff they don't Need Nail Polish  :biggrin:
> *


when i used to get bored i would draw...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

i got my 64 running today and finished wiring the airbags.. looks like it starting to come together...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 09:55 PM~18647903
> *when i used to get bored i would draw...
> *


Yeah I should do that lol I'm Watching Pink Panther Now lol maybe I'll Draw me a Purple Panther lol  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 09:06 PM~18648022
> *Yeah I should do that lol I'm Watching Pink Panther Now lol maybe I'll Draw me a Purple Panther lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


nice... post pics if you do


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18648031
> *nice... post pics if you do
> *


lol ok I will  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

http://youtu.be/c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18648128
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 09:23 PM~18648202
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


im trying to figure out how to post a video from utube
http://youtu.be/c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh ok well Good Night I'm going to Bed


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18648265
> *Oh ok well Good Night I'm going to Bed
> *


talk 2 u later


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 23 2010, 09:37 PM~18648321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that video was so baddass justin i wanted to post it...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 09:45 PM~18648382
> *that video was so baddass justin i wanted to post it...
> *


When posting youtube videos go to the video , click share and copy and paste the code (everything after the equals sign on here between youtube and /youtube. Just put the youtube and /youtube in signs like this []. If you click on quote in a post with a video you can see what to put. BTW, That video is badass, hard to think air can do that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18648874
> *When posting youtube videos go to the video , click share and copy and paste the code (everything after the equals sign on here between youtube and /youtube. Just put the youtube and /youtube in signs like this []. If you click on quote in a post with a video you can see what to put. BTW, That video is badass, hard to think air can do that.
> *


thanks alot justin.. ya lots of nitrous and $ in reinforcing.. send me some pics of your ride when you guys get some paint on it


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 24 2010, 09:31 PM~18656370
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


suup


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 10:26 PM~18656866
> *
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 24 2010, 10:48 PM~18657053
> *
> *


Was bumping up all the AZ threads. :biggrin: When you guys moving?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 10:55 PM~18657104
> *Was bumping up all the AZ threads.  :biggrin:  When you guys moving?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 24 2010, 10:59 PM~18657140
> *:uh:
> *



yeah i heard a pool party or something :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT 4 THIS GREAT PAINT JOBS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 10:55 PM~18657104
> *Was bumping up all the AZ threads.  :biggrin:  When you guys moving?
> *


hoping any day now the sorryass bank will give us the green light


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 11:03 PM~18657168
> *yeah i heard a pool party or something  :cheesy:
> *


yessir, you guys can come over fo sho


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 24 2010, 11:34 PM~18657353
> *TTT 4 THIS GREAT PAINT JOBS  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 25 2010, 09:41 AM~18658796
> *yessir, you guys can come over fo sho
> *



cant i gotta work  ...me and justin gonna roll in the goldfinger that day


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 07:36 PM~18661756
> *cant i gotta work   ...me and justin gonna roll in the goldfinger  that day
> *


sounds good holmes


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the pics bro... finished the mural on the bronco car right before the show...


im into 13s and painting all these cars with 24,s is a bit challenging to get use to but my lanlord dont care what i paint, aslong as im paying my rent!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

WTF MAC!!!! u see that shit today  ........... so how u doing :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 26 2010, 07:54 PM~18668134
> *WTF MAC!!!! u see that shit today  ........... so how u doing :cheesy:
> *


fukn broncos, i should of stayed at the shop working on painting my dash on my 64 and not wasted $ at the bar watchin broncos.... broncos and 64 are both money pits


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 07:59 PM~18668212
> *fukn broncos, i should of stayed at the shop working on painting my dash on my 64 and not wasted $ at the bar watchin broncos....      broncos and 64 are both money pits
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 26 2010, 08:07 PM~18668288
> *:banghead:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

just finished a mural for a homie


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:12 PM~18669726
> *just finished a mural for a homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 08:43 AM~18663657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18677261
> *:uh:
> *


ya, i shoulda threw some orange and blue in it


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18678608
> *Awesome! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 10:22 PM~18647555
> *finishing some patterns today on homies 68
> 
> 
> ...


looks great homie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 28 2010, 07:13 AM~18680238
> *looks great homie.
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Will .004 silver work for you with the .015 silver? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

guess i should start posting some pics of cars being finished... phone pics suck, this one i threw a nice blue pearl on it..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:08 PM~18688074
> *guess i should start posting some pics of cars being finished... phone pics suck, this one i threw a nice blue pearl on it..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 28 2010, 09:20 PM~18688227
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks... i also just finished a bmw and put a nice purple pearl on it... should be finished and assembeled tomorrow.. il post some pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18688395
> *thanks... i also just finished a bmw  and put a nice purple pearl on it... should be finished and assembeled tomorrow.. il post some pics
> *


Omg I Can't Wait!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :x: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 28 2010, 09:06 PM~18688057
> *Will .004 silver work for you with the .015 silver? :biggrin:
> *


ya, and was looking to get that clear flake also so i can put over white patterns


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 28 2010, 09:53 PM~18688670
> *Omg I Can't Wait!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :x:  :h5:
> *


ya its baddass in person but crappy in cell pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 11:01 PM~18688763
> *ya its baddass in person but crappy in cell pics
> *


Yeah the Cell Pics don't do the Pearls Justice lol! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 28 2010, 10:03 PM~18688776
> *Yeah the Cell Pics don't do the Pearls Justice lol! :happysad:
> *


ya, one day il stop being a cheapass and buy another camera


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just curious how much to do a small mural done in white on the side there on that small like sharkfin pattern in the middle thats pointing foward??Would I have to strip the whole car down??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 29 2010, 07:50 AM~18691289
> *:wave:
> *


suuuup brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2010, 03:40 PM~18694712
> *just curious how much to do a small mural done in white on the side there on that small like sharkfin pattern in the middle thats pointing foward??Would I have to strip the whole car down??
> 
> 
> ...


give me a pic or ida


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2010, 06:28 PM~18695920
> *
> *


suup big dog... buildn ur post count ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 07:07 AM~18699911
> *
> *


suup bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Mac.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 07:39 AM~18700099
> *suup bro
> *


just checking out your work ....... you doing good things...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

You in AZ yet?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 11:11 PM~18688863
> *ya, one day il stop being a cheapass and buy another camera
> *


Lol  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 08:59 AM~18700622
> *Sup Mac..  :biggrin:
> *


chillen dog... soooo ready for my flake to show up


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 09:36 AM~18700881
> *just  checking  out  your  work  ....... you  doing  good  things...
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 09:39 PM~18706790
> *chillen dog... soooo ready for my flake to show up
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 30 2010, 11:10 AM~18701732
> *You in AZ yet?
> *


still waitn on the bullshittin bank


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 08:18 PM~18706569
> *Lol  :thumbsup:
> *


ya ya ya


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

shop is doing good right now


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:10 PM~18707232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Dizzy Now lol :happysad: :around: But that's a pretty big shop


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 08:39 PM~18706790
> *chillen dog... soooo ready for my flake to show up
> *


It will be there soon, Will be worth the wait..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18707278
> *I'm Dizzy Now lol :happysad:  :around: But that's a pretty big shop
> *


ya big shop means big utillity bill..lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18707450
> *ya big shop means big utillity bill..lol
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18707285
> *It will be there soon, Will be worth the wait..
> *


got all my parts prepped and ready to paint and flake.... jus waitn :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18707484
> *got all my parts prepped and ready to paint and flake.... jus waitn :biggrin:
> *


Me Too Me Too!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  


Waitin' to See the Pix!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 09:27 PM~18707514
> *Me Too Me Too!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Waitin' to See the Pix!
> *


ohh schnapps, i took some pics of the bmw for britt.. guess i should email em from my phone//


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:30 PM~18707567
> *ohh schnapps, i took some pics of the bmw for britt.. guess i should email em from my phone//
> *


 :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the wht, besides some orange, clear & silver what else can you use?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:36 PM~18707656
> *Here is the wht, besides some orange & silver what else can you use?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Sneeze in that or you'll look like Prince Poppycock from America's Got Talent! LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 09:38 PM~18707679
> *Don't Sneeze in that or you'll look like Prince Poppycock from America's Got Talent! LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh! you got jokes huh ! ! ! :wow: I'd rather look like scarface.. :biggrin: 

That other thing looks like a freak..

Feelings... :tears:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 09:38 PM~18707679
> *Don't Sneeze in that or you'll look like Prince Poppycock from America's Got Talent! LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that dude was a butt pirate


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 09:36 PM~18707656
> *Here is the wht, besides some orange, clear & silver what else can you use?
> 
> 
> ...


cmon dogg, stop teasing me.. im ready for my chit...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18707914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cell phone pics sucks.. cant see the purple pearl


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:02 PM~18707943
> *cmon dogg, stop teasing me.. im ready for my chit...lol
> *


I'll ship out tomorrow.. and pm you a tracker..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

fo sale

65 impala ss console 100 bucks

og shifter 100 bucks 

or 150 for both


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:01 PM~18707932
> *that dude was a butt pirate
> *


That was just wrong! PERIOD...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:08 PM~18707994
> *I'll ship out tomorrow.. and pm you a tracker..
> *


ur killing me... im like ready to shoot my brotha


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

I need a center console for my 64


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:09 PM~18708005
> *That was just wrong! PERIOD...
> *


did you see the show... he was a flamer


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:10 PM~18708023
> *did you see the show... he was a flamer
> *


No, but I googled it.. Fuck my eyes started burning..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:10 PM~18708017
> *I need a center console for my 64
> *


it fits in mine ... do you want me to send it out


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18708038
> *No, but I googled it.. Fuck my eyes started burning..
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18708040
> *it fits in mine ... do you want me to send it out
> *


Is one of them for a 64, and do you have a shifter for it if it is for a 64? if so Ya lets work out something..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:13 PM~18708056
> *Is one of them for a 64, and do you have a shifter for it if it is for a 64? if so Ya lets work out something..
> *


the pic of the bottom one is for a 65... i paid 100 bucks for the console and 100 bucks for the shifter...but i cant use the shifter since i have a race motor and trans


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:20 PM~18708112
> *the pic of the bottom one is for a 65... i paid 100 bucks for the console and 100 bucks for the shifter...but i cant use the shifter since i have a race motor and trans
> *


I guess I can find an after market shifter or an og.. WAIT... 

Your not selling the 64 console.. ?? Nevermind.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:22 PM~18708131
> *I guess I can find an after market shifter or an og..
> *


lemme know if you really want it cause i can sell the console and shifter for 200 right now


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18708164
> *lemme know if you really want it cause i can sell the console and shifter for 200 right now
> *


cash is king.. take the deal.. that could be flake investment funds :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:32 PM~18708208
> *cash is king.. take the deal.. that could be flake investment funds  :happysad:
> *


my homie has a whole garage full of 64 parts for sell.. he has another clean clean 64 console but wants 300... plus he has any chrome, he also has the complete rear convert rack to do a conversion.. and has alot of hard to find stuff like power window kit, add on cruise control, etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 1 2010, 06:19 AM~18709660
> *ttt
> *


sup dogg


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18707762
> *Oh! you got jokes huh ! ! !  :wow:  I'd rather look like scarface.. :biggrin:
> 
> That other thing looks like a freak..
> ...


Aww I'm Sorry lol :happysad: :tears: 
but he is a good Singer thou I thought lol and he looks better with all the Makeup than without lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18715175
> *Aww I'm Sorry lol  :happysad:  :tears:
> but he is a good Singer thou I thought lol and he looks better with all the Makeup than without lol
> *


TTT for the brat, she'll burn you if you give her a chance.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Alright Mac, Monday is the day...... be sure to shoot a test panel with the clear.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18715205
> *TTT for the brat, she'll burn you if you give her a chance..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Alright Mac, Monday is the day...... be sure to shoot a test panel with the clear..  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: LOL


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

TTT Nice work perro


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Oct 1 2010, 09:00 PM~18715471
> *TTT Nice work perro
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 08:25 PM~18715205
> *TTT for the brat, she'll burn you if you give her a chance..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Alright Mac, Monday is the day...... be sure to shoot a test panel with the clear..  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good mark.... i gotta resend the paintgun tommorow. it got sent back cause unreadable address... (guess my writing was a lil sloppy with the fatt sharpie)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18715175
> *Aww I'm Sorry lol  :happysad:  :tears:
> but he is a good Singer thou I thought lol and he looks better with all the Makeup than without lol
> *


whats up britttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 1 2010, 04:08 PM~18713685
> *
> *


suup justin, hows your ride coming along? guess while i was in AZ last time i shoulda helped out on it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Oct 1 2010, 04:08 PM~18713680
> *
> *


suup bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 1 2010, 10:09 PM~18715535
> *whats up britttt
> *


Nothing :happysad: You get some good pix yet?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,May 9 2010, 10:07 PM~17439378]
my new center golds for my 64









[/quote]


Those wheels look just like mine.... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> macgyver,May 9 2010, 10:07 PM~17439378]
> my new center golds for my 64


Those wheels look just like mine.... :dunno: :biggrin:
[/quote]
ya ive allways had center golds on all my rides... all chrome dont do nuthin for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 1 2010, 09:15 PM~18715575
> *Nothing  :happysad:  You get  some good pix yet?
> *


what kinda pics u wanna see


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 2 2010, 08:48 AM~18717296
> *what kinda pics u wanna see
> *


Of your Work of course lol and Car Shows better than Phone Pics at least lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 2 2010, 09:23 PM~18721668
> *Of your Work of course lol and Car Shows better than Phone Pics at least lol :biggrin:
> *


ok sounds good


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

finishing homeys car


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Look good Mac.. TTT !


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 3 2010, 01:03 PM~18724644
> *Look good Mac..    TTT !
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 10:46 AM~18723604
> *finishing homeys car
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

THANKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 06:33 PM~18725928
> *THANKS
> *


GOOD seeing you today bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 05:55 PM~18726077
> *GOOD seeing you today bro :thumbsup:
> *


ya you to brotha.. i really need to get my car finished to roll with you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18727308
> *ya you to brotha.. i really need to get my car finished to roll with you guys
> *


We start with the person first homie,the car is just a representation of yourself
But you are definately GT material IMO


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 09:12 PM~18727963
> *We start with the person first homie,the car is just a representation of yourself
> But you are definately GT material IMO
> *


sounds good... i wanted to hang and drink some cold ones but ive been working late evrynite at the shop, and promised the wife , after she gets outta church id spend the day with her and the kids... silvis shop is baddass and now i wished i woulda kept some of my ratrods


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 10:48 PM~18728290
> *sounds good... i wanted to hang and drink some cold ones but ive been working late evrynite at the shop, and promised the wife , after she gets outta church id spend the day with her and the kids... silvis shop is baddass and now i wished i woulda kept some of my ratrods
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I learned that from Chris(City Wide)
Happy Wife
Happy Life
:biggrin: 
So true


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 10:00 PM~18728375
> *Yeah I learned that from Chris(City Wide)
> Happy Wife
> Happy Life
> ...


YESSIR,, ive been at the shop everyday till late at night working on my ride or other side jobs thats benefiting my 64... i have a great wife putting up with my crap but in the long run when my our ride is done hopefully it will be worth it.. (then il sell it or trade it for a vert and start all over! lol)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18728460
> *YESSIR,, ive been at the shop everyday till late at night working on my ride or other side jobs thats benefiting my 64... i have a great wife putting up with my crap but in the long run when my our ride is done hopefully it will be worth it.. (then il sell it or trade it for a vert and start all over! lol)
> *


LOL
I like your outlook....kinda like mine(never satisfied) :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18728676
> *LOL
> I like your outlook....kinda like mine(never satisfied) :biggrin:
> *


until you give em that weekly paycheck


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

uggg. mondays do suck


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good bro hows it going


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 01:05 PM~18732643
> *looking good bro hows it going
> *


chillen dogg.. jus workin my booty off


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 5 2010, 07:15 AM~18739589
> *ttt
> *


Double TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

AAAA WAAD UP BRO I WAS GUNNA ASK U DID YOUR SON EVER FIND A CLUB TO JOIN AND STUFF IM TRYIN TO START MY OWN AND STUFF NOW BRO SOO IF HE WANTS HE CAN JOIN UP AND STUFF


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Oct 5 2010, 01:31 PM~18742284
> *AAAA WAAD UP BRO I WAS GUNNA ASK U DID YOUR SON EVER FIND A CLUB TO JOIN AND STUFF IM TRYIN TO START MY OWN AND STUFF NOW BRO SOO IF HE WANTS HE CAN JOIN UP AND STUFF
> *


whats up bro.. ya i think he wants to cruise with GOODTIMES...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 5 2010, 06:12 PM~18744121
> *whats up bro.. ya i think he wants to cruise with GOODTIMES...
> *




ooo tiiight GOODTIMES GO HARD YO THATS WAD UP MAAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 6 2010, 12:28 AM~18748349
> *TTT
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Oct 6 2010, 01:42 AM~18748534
> *ooo tiiight GOODTIMES GO HARD YO THATS WAD UP MAAN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessir, GOODTIMES doing big thangs


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 6 2010, 07:58 AM~18749308
> *yessir, GOODTIMES doing big thangs
> *



HELL YEA THERE R MAAN I HOPE 1 DAY I CAN GET MY CLUB AS BIG AS THERES BUT MAAN THATS GUNNA TAKE SUM TIME HAHAAA


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Oct 6 2010, 12:14 PM~18751499
> *HELL YEA THERE R MAAN I HOPE 1 DAY I CAN GET MY CLUB AS BIG AS THERES BUT MAAN THATS GUNNA TAKE SUM TIME HAHAAA
> *


stick with it homie


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 6 2010, 09:33 PM~18755994
> *stick with it homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: ima do my best homie i really am i really waan be part of this colorado movement in this lowrider game its a beatuful thing haa


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 12:22 PM~18760368
> *call Alex at 602-434-3067
> *


ok


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

suup


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 8 2010, 10:23 PM~18770788
> *suup
> *


Man, I know that tracker by heart now. I've ran it so many times.. The post office needs to get there shit together.. " mis-routed" I need to mis route my foot in someones ass! Hopefully we'll see an update in the morning...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 8 2010, 10:26 PM~18770804
> *Man, I know that tracker by heart now. I've ran it so many times.. The post office needs to get there shit together.. " mis-routed" I need to mis route my foot in someones ass! Hopefully we'll see an update in the morning...
> *


i hope so...im all prepped and ready to shoot some flake


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18775209
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


suup britt


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Oct 10 2010, 12:13 PM~18777166
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 07:56 AM~18775911
> *suup britt
> *


Hey what's up did you go to Vegas? :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 10 2010, 06:16 PM~18778761
> *Hey what's up did you go to Vegas? :happysad:
> *


nah, stayed here and worked on my 64... waitn for everyones pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man you otta come up a spray my new car 








thats some killer work your laying down


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 08:50 PM~18779467
> *nah, stayed here and worked on my 64... waitn for everyones pics
> *


I know right me too lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 07:55 PM~18779499
> *man you otta come up a spray my new car
> 
> 
> ...


nice... looks like it needs hydros,13s,skirts and a visor< (and ya maybe then some paint)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 10 2010, 08:19 PM~18779702
> *I know right me too lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


theres pics and videos in the supershow section.. looked like a good time


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 08:39 PM~18786920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that my truck?  :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 11 2010, 07:44 PM~18786966
> *Is that my truck?  :cheesy:
> *


YES... WAITN FOR YOU TO COME PICK IT UP....!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 09:43 PM~18787617
> *YES... WAITN FOR YOU TO COME PICK IT UP....!
> *


Really I Will! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 07:39 PM~18786920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 11 2010, 08:54 PM~18787721
> *Really I Will! :biggrin:
> *


k... lemme know


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 11 2010, 08:59 PM~18787761
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 10:15 PM~18787907
> *k... lemme know
> *


Seriously How Much? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 11 2010, 09:22 PM~18787965
> *Seriously How Much? :biggrin:
> *


how mush you got or what we can work out in trade


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

i got a new phone and lost everyones numbers.. text me with your # 719-659-8151


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT.... Done :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 11 2010, 10:20 PM~18788452
> *TTT.... Done  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

got my flake in yesterday (thanks dentenator) and got my roof flaked out, dash, and all interior parts... cell phone pics suck


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 10:40 PM~18788127
> *how mush you got or what we can work out in trade
> *


Only thing I've got to Trade is my Cavalier that Needs Engine Work Done to Run and to be Repainted lol since I did Not get to do it before she Died on me


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18797930
> *got my flake in yesterday (thanks dentenator) and got my roof flaked out, dash, and all interior parts... cell phone pics suck
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thats white micro on a white base correct?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 13 2010, 07:07 PM~18803900
> *Only thing I've got to Trade is my Cavalier that Needs Engine Work Done to Run and to be Repainted lol since I did Not get to do it before she Died on me
> *


yikes


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 13 2010, 07:49 PM~18804473
> *Nice! Thats white micro on a white base correct?
> *


yessir.. i dumped both of those whites (flake jars) on the roof and all the interior parts.. now time for murals and patterns over em and clear em again


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

heres a sneak peak at the dash startin some murals


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18805904
> *yessir.. i dumped both of those whites (flake jars) on the roof and all the interior parts.. now time for murals and patterns over em and clear em again
> *


 :wow: I gotta see that in the sun.. :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 10:35 PM~18805879
> *yikes
> *


Uh :uh:  :tears:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18811422
> *:wow: I gotta see that in the sun..  :biggrin:
> *


ya, theres some flake in there


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Oct 14 2010, 03:19 PM~18811768
> *ttt
> *


damn,, got your ride painted... send me some pics holmes


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 14 2010, 06:04 PM~18813130
> *Uh  :uh:    :tears:
> *


it will be ok


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18814483
> *it will be ok
> *


Lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 14 2010, 09:34 PM~18815648
> *Lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dang, u just got that car and its already messed up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 02:46 AM~18817467
> *TTT
> *


  whats new bro... hows your ride coming along


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 15 2010, 03:07 AM~18817493
> *TTT
> *


suup brotha


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Oct 15 2010, 08:38 PM~18823665
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

TTTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 15 2010, 11:52 PM~18825116
> *TTTT
> *


Man you still up workin on the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18805964
> *heres a sneak peak at the dash startin some murals
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 07:47 AM~18797930
> *got my flake in yesterday (thanks dentenator) and got my roof flaked out, dash, and all interior parts... cell phone pics suck
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18805964
> *heres a sneak peak at the dash startin some murals
> 
> 
> ...




:worship:



*BADASS!!*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18811422
> *:wow: I gotta see that in the sun..  :biggrin:
> *



x 2


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 16 2010, 12:00 AM~18825156
> *Man you still up workin on the 64  :biggrin:
> *


ya, wife is bissshin that i stay at the shop to late workin on it so i brought the mural stuff home and workin on it in the garage


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 16 2010, 07:08 AM~18825962
> *Lookin good
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 16 2010, 07:26 AM~18826023
> *ttt
> *


suup holmes, i lost your #s when i got a new phone... hit me up sometime


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 16 2010, 07:08 AM~18825962
> *Lookin good
> *


thanks roy...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2010, 08:00 AM~18826177
> *x 2
> *


il post some pics asap..... 

suup homey... what you chawppping up in the shop these days in the big AZ. you still workin on justins ride?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 15 2010, 08:04 AM~18818059
> *dang, u just got that car and its already messed up?
> *


No Not my 2010 Malibu, my 96 Cavalier is messed up Gosh lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18805964
> *heres a sneak peak at the dash startin some murals
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 16 2010, 02:38 PM~18828194
> *No Not my 2010 Malibu, my 96 Cavalier is messed up Gosh lol :happysad:
> *


ooooooooooo, i see said the blind man


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 16 2010, 02:40 PM~18828203
> *:thumbsup:
> *


why thank ya,,,,,,,,, thank ya very mush


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 04:49 PM~18828500
> *why thank ya,,,,,,,,, thank ya very mush
> *


Lol No Prob Bob! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 16 2010, 06:45 PM~18829510
> *Lol No Prob Bob! Lol :biggrin:
> *


thinkn i was trying to act like elvis :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18829534
> *thinkn i was trying to act like elvis :biggrin:
> *


Oh my bad I thought you were trying to act Country lol except for the Mush part LMAO :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 16 2010, 06:54 PM~18829572
> *Oh my bad I thought you were trying to act Country lol except for the Mush part LMAO :happysad:
> *


What yall know bout talkin conetry.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18830237
> *What yall know bout talkin conetry.
> *


I Know cuz Im from Texas! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

yeehaw


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

end of the sumer cruise today... il take some pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

goodtimes


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats going on Mac.. The new week is here and I'm sure you have something poppin for the 64.. Ya know we're all waiting to see ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 17 2010, 11:57 PM~18838643
> *Whats going on Mac.. The new week is here and I'm sure you have something poppin for the 64.. Ya know we're all waiting to see ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 17 2010, 10:57 PM~18838643
> *Whats going on Mac.. The new week is here and I'm sure you have something poppin for the 64.. Ya know we're all waiting to see ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessir, should be a good week for my ride. il post some pics bro, and send you some text


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2010, 05:23 AM~18839713
> *x2
> *


suup dogg


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup Mac


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2010, 10:00 AM~18840892
> *Sup Mac
> *


whats crackin bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 19 2010, 01:45 PM~18852515
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 10:36 PM~18830635
> *yeehaw
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Oct 7 2010, 09:22 PM~18764259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855545
> *:drama:
> *


whats crackin big MARK


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855551
> *Lmao! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:42 PM~18857811
> *Nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

finishing another mural on my dash last night


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 20 2010, 06:39 AM~18859159
> *whats crackin big MARK
> *


The work is coming along good bro.. Hit me on a text if you've had a chance to hit the spots.


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 20 2010, 06:42 AM~18859171
> *finishing another mural on my dash last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 20 2010, 09:42 AM~18859171
> *finishing another mural on my dash last night
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass mac!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 21 2010, 06:03 AM~18868794
> *that looks bad ass mac!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :angry: :wow: :wow:  :0 :0 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 09:20 AM~18826493
> *il post some pics asap.....
> 
> suup homey... what you chawppping up in the shop these days in the big AZ. you still workin on justins ride?
> *



yeah man trying to , :happysad: , shop got busy with insurance jobs so its been tought to just work on one ride , but me and chucky got some bad ass lace for it :biggrin: , i have to get it done next week , i like the 59 mural u did :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 07:47 AM~18869252
> *yeah man trying to ,  :happysad: , shop got busy with insurance jobs so its been tought to just work on one ride , but me and chucky got some bad ass lace for it  :biggrin: , i have to get it done next week , i like the 59 mural u did  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro, ya ive been buying a bunch of lace and stock pyleing it up also


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 21 2010, 05:37 PM~18873896
> *
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 20 2010, 07:42 AM~18859171
> *finishing another mural on my dash last night
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18874083
> *
> *


thanks bro... thinkn of paintn your 63 on another part of my dash... going thru my pics as we speak of yo chit


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

messing around outback of the shop yesterday with dannys ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18874093
> *thanks bro... thinkn of paintn your 63 on another part of my dash... going thru my pics as we speak of yo chit
> *


Would be an honor homie :biggrin: 
I was starting to think the art looked a lil familiar :thumbsup:
You da man homie


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2010, 06:31 PM~18874453
> *Would be an honor homie :biggrin:
> I was starting to think the art looked a lil familiar :thumbsup:
> You da man homie
> *


jus hope i can make the pic as baddass as your vert is in person


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

That's So Cool!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks britt


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18876269
> *TTT... :biggrin:
> *


call me bra


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Oct 21 2010, 07:43 PM~18875173
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:28 PM~18838395
> *goodtimes
> *


WELCOME 2 THE FAM AND GREAT WORK KEEP PUSHING GT UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 11:25 PM~18876886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:



You getting down Mac....Very Nice Work


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 01:27 AM~18876895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dammit homie you are killin that dash!!!!!!!!!!! you sir have a god givin talent, i can paint but i cant airbrush for schit!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2010, 01:58 AM~18877951
> *WELCOME 2 THE FAM AND GREAT WORK KEEP PUSHING GT UP
> *


thanks bro... im real excited bout GT out hear.... looks like big thangs for colorado in the future


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 22 2010, 03:33 AM~18878060
> *:cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> You getting down Mac....Very Nice Work
> *


thanks bro... its only a few hours of work, and tonight i will detail it out a lil beter


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 AM~18878148
> *:wow:  :wow: dammit homie you are killin that dash!!!!!!!!!!! you sir have a god givin talent, i can paint but i cant airbrush for schit!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol, thanks bro.... chit if you can paint then im sure you could airbrush... its real easy.. (2bad you wernt out here i could show ya)


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 08:29 AM~18878484
> *thanks bro... im real excited bout GT out hear.... looks like big thangs for colorado in the future
> *


Welcome to tha fam bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2010, 07:10 AM~18878669
> *Welcome to tha fam bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 09:32 AM~18878501
> *lol, thanks bro.... chit if you can paint then im sure you could airbrush... its real easy.. (2bad you wernt out here i could show ya)
> *


i can use an airbrush but i cant do murals and stuff that shit is a talent man!!! i give you props! im semi retired now anyhow im gonna be paying to have my own car painted!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 12:27 AM~18876895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work, and Welcome to the GT family from the GT Miami chapter


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 08:00 PM~18874699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 06:29 AM~18878484
> *thanks bro... im real excited bout GT out hear.... looks like big thangs for colorado in the future
> *



Welcome to the big GT homie! You should come to our show next summer...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 22 2010, 01:20 PM~18881454
> *i can use an airbrush but i cant do murals and stuff that shit is a talent man!!! i give you props! im semi retired now anyhow im gonna be paying to have my own car painted!!!!!!! :happysad:
> *


im sure you could throw down with a lil practice.. il be back out in florida soon on vacation and will hit ya up when i get out there... we will stay in titusville but be in orlando most of the time during the days


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 22 2010, 01:47 PM~18881697
> *Very nice work, and Welcome to the GT family from the GT Miami chapter
> *


thanks bro... GT sure doing some big thangs


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 22 2010, 02:54 PM~18882361
> *
> *


supp homeslice


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18882600
> *
> *


thanks,,,, whats crackin kabel


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 22 2010, 05:19 PM~18883382
> *Welcome to the big GT homie! You should come to our show next summer...
> *


chit, that would be cool bro,, if my 64 is finished i will try and trailer it out.... thanks though


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 09:26 PM~18883808
> *im sure you could throw down with a lil practice.. il be back out in florida soon on vacation and will hit ya up when i get out there... we will stay in titusville but be in orlando most of the time during the days
> *


ya hit me up!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 23 2010, 09:54 AM~18887756
> *ya hit me up!!
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2010, 11:30 PM~18892167
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Big mac.. whats good homie..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18892236
> *Big mac.. whats good homie..
> *


not much bro... getting ready to watch the broncos bust them raiders out today (i hope  )


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 24 2010, 09:19 AM~18893319
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


suup brotha


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

starting some murals on my sons bike tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0 The boy's gonna be rollin :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 24 2010, 10:02 PM~18898872
> *:0  The boy's gonna be rollin  :biggrin:
> *


ya, hes real happy... gonna candy the murals orange


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 24 2010, 10:15 PM~18899075
> *
> *


suup kabel


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Big Mac dog... How is the 64 coming along..? :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 25 2010, 10:24 PM~18909107
> *Big Mac dog... How is the 64 coming along..?  :0
> *


going good.. just getn tired of dumping money into it


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 25 2010, 10:25 PM~18909124
> *going good.. just getn tired of dumping money into it
> *


it will be worth it in the end..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18909492
> *it will be worth it in the end..
> *


tell that to my wife.... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2009, 03:12 PM~15471776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2010, 05:58 PM~18916001
> *TTT
> *


suup brotha..... sure would be nice to fast forward everything and be a member????


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Oct 24 2010, 10:52 PM~18898749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Wow :wow: That Looks Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 26 2010, 08:21 PM~18917560
> *Omg Wow  :wow: That Looks Awesome! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brittnaaay


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 09:27 PM~18917623
> *thanks brittnaaay
> *


Lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 26 2010, 08:28 PM~18917642
> *Lol :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats new with ya,, paintn anything cool?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 09:43 PM~18917851
> *whats new with ya,, paintn anything cool?
> *


No I Wish, but I've Been pretty Busy doing Fun Stuff the Past couple of Weekends :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18917905
> *No I Wish, but I've Been pretty Busy doing Fun Stuff the Past couple of Weekends  :biggrin:
> *


ya, i seen ur pics at the theme park.... have fun while you young... when you get older like me and startin dumpin kids then the fun stops...lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Jun 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17778792]










Mac, the Impala has come a long way bro.. Keep it it G!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 26 2010, 10:51 PM~18919267
> *macgyver,Jun 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17778792]
> 
> 
> ...


have a nice trade offer bro and considering it
66impala


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 27 2010, 02:15 AM~18919447
> *have a nice trade offer bro and considering it
> 66impala
> 
> ...



vert for hard top deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 27 2010, 04:21 AM~18920165
> *vert for hard top deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


trying to sort thru all the fine tape and see if its a good deal


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 10:15 PM~18918212
> *ya, i seen ur pics at the theme park.... have fun while you young... when you get older like me and startin dumpin kids then the fun stops...lol
> *


I will lol :biggrin: But when I am ready for Kids I'm only dumpin out 3, 4 Max Not a Whole Football Team like you got going over there lol :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 27 2010, 07:40 PM~18926337
> *I will lol  :biggrin: But when I am ready for Kids I'm only dumpin out 3, 4 Max Not a Whole Football Team like you got going over there lol :happysad:
> *


haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

tore my 64 down and gonna candy under the hood,fender wells,jams, with some murals/patterns


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

finishing up the dash on my 64


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18926505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 27 2010, 08:53 PM~18926505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

64 has came a long way keep the 4 it's an Xframe :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 27 2010, 07:55 PM~18926524
> *Looks good.
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 27 2010, 07:55 PM~18926527
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


you were right holmes, im gonna keep my 64


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 28 2010, 04:07 AM~18929141
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.. ya would suck seeing someone else rolling my chit


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 28 2010, 04:10 AM~18929143
> *64 has came a long way keep the 4 it's an Xframe :yes:
> *


staying late every night finishing my chit... got the bodywork 98% finished and getn close to spray.. interior finished and waitn on carpet kit.. couple lil thing to finish up on vette motor but its running,airride finished,getn ready to start patterns on roof..... il post pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 11:15 PM~18919447
> *have a nice trade offer bro and considering it
> 66impala
> 
> ...



dam a 66rag :cheesy: i would


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Oct 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18926505]










:naughty:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 07:04 AM~18929574
> *dam a 66rag  :cheesy:  i would
> *


ive always been into 59-64s bodys.... most other years never done anything for me.... but your right, its a vert


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 28 2010, 08:10 AM~18929972
> *macgyver,Oct 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18926505]
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin mark


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 27 2010, 07:40 PM~18926337
> *I will lol  :biggrin: But when I am ready for Kids I'm only dumpin out 3, 4 Max Not a Whole Football Team like you got going over there lol :happysad:
> *


kids are like tattoooos u just cant have 6 :boink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 28 2010, 06:44 PM~18934867
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 07:32 PM~18935404
> *kids are like tattoooos u just cant have 6 :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18935464
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut up mac :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 07:52 PM~18935640
> *wut up mac :cheesy:
> *


chillen dogg...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 29 2010, 02:20 AM~18938276
> *TTT
> *


your ride is looking good justin


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 28 2010, 06:22 PM~18934666
> *whats crackin mark
> *


its all you homie.. :biggrin: get down with that bling..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 03:09 PM~18941991
> *its all you homie..  :biggrin:  get down with that bling..
> *


i did today, il post pics later tonight


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

A Big What's UP... :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Oct 29 2010, 08:30 PM~18944119
> *
> *


whats up tone loc


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 09:28 PM~18944538
> *A Big What's UP... :wave:
> *


suup brotha


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

workin on my 64 today, paint,flakes, and some candy


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

cell phone pics suck.... colors dont look right... fk it


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good Mac, keep'em coming :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 01:14 AM~18944891
> *Looking good Mac, keep'em coming  :biggrin:
> *


x2 lookin real good !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 10:14 PM~18944891
> *Looking good Mac, keep'em coming  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. il try and get some beter pics today


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 30 2010, 05:03 AM~18945833
> *x2 lookin real good !!!!!!!!!1
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 30 2010, 07:03 AM~18946046
> *
> *


suup brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 30 2010, 08:22 AM~18946136
> *suup brotha
> *



How are things in SoCo bro?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 30 2010, 07:52 AM~18946318
> *How are things in SoCo bro?
> *


cold


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 30 2010, 06:54 PM~18949286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie, at the rate your going you'll be driving in 2 weeks.. :biggrin: 


Looking good!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 30 2010, 06:50 PM~18949263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 07:00 PM~18949319
> *Dam homie, at the rate your going you'll be driving in 2 weeks..  :biggrin:
> Looking good!
> *


ya, and divorced.... spending more time with the 64 than my wife..... she madd


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 30 2010, 10:25 PM~18950301
> *
> *


suup dogg.... think the broncos gonna finally get a win today?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 11:24 PM~18950616
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 31 2010, 10:10 PM~18956394
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 31 2010, 09:07 AM~18951778
> *ya, and divorced.... spending more time with the 64 than my wife..... she madd
> *


Mac she'll understand when she's riding in the passenger seat.. once it's done it's done..


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 1 2010, 09:08 AM~18958023
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


suup big dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 1 2010, 11:36 AM~18958990
> *Mac she'll understand when she's riding in the passenger seat.. once it's done it's done..
> *


lol,trudat...until i sell it and start the vert..lol


----------



## elmicho64 (Feb 24, 2009)

whats up homie, still interested in my 47 bomb? let me know before i take the cash offer.thanx


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 1 2010, 04:57 PM~18961025
> *lol,trudat...until i sell it and start the vert..lol
> *


its a car addiction


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elmicho64_@Nov 1 2010, 10:38 PM~18964276
> *whats up homie, still interested in my 47 bomb? let me know before i take the cash offer.thanx
> *


take the cash bro, i have a lil bit more $ involved with my 64


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 2 2010, 01:58 AM~18965114
> *its a car addiction
> *


lol, true


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18805964
> *heres a sneak peak at the dash startin some murals
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 31 2010, 10:07 AM~18951778
> *ya, and divorced.... spending more time with the 64 than my wife..... she madd
> *


Have you ever asked her to Help you work on one of your cars? And Meant it Like you actually wanted her to help you?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 2 2010, 12:13 PM~18967921
> *TTT  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Nov 2 2010, 03:56 PM~18969414
> *
> *


suup homeslice..... textn u as we speak


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 2 2010, 07:40 PM~18971338
> *Have you ever asked her to Help you work on one of your cars? And Meant it Like you actually wanted her to help you?
> *


nah, my wife is a retired actress from l.a and a girly girl and not into this stuff... (unless it includes shopping!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 2 2010, 07:59 PM~18971542
> *
> *


suup bro


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elmicho64 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 2 2010, 06:00 AM~18965513
> *take the cash bro, i have a lil bit more $ involved with my 64
> *


thank anyway homie,you do hell of good work, wish u where closer so i can get something done on my 65 frame off project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elmicho64_@Nov 3 2010, 12:23 AM~18973409
> *thank anyway homie,you do hell of good work, wish u where closer so i can get something done on my 65 frame off project. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.... we just made a offer on a house in buckeye and hopefully will be hearing back from the bank anyday now...il hit ya up


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Nov 2 2010, 09:49 PM~18972521
> *ttt
> *


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Nov 2 2010, 10:49 PM~18972521
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 3 2010, 02:22 PM~18977041
> *ttt
> *


suup pie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 2 2010, 10:49 PM~18972519
> *suup bro
> *


Just checking out your work, looks bad ass homie


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18980340
> *Just checking out your work, looks bad ass homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 4 2010, 12:03 AM~18981943
> *
> *


suup bro... gonna try and shoot my 64 today or tommorow.... gonna look like a disco ball soon... il send ya some pics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 4 2010, 06:11 AM~18982618
> *suup bro... gonna try and shoot my 64 today or tommorow.... gonna look like a disco ball soon... il send ya some pics
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 08:00 AM~18983079
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


suup chawwwps.. what you workin on


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 4 2010, 06:11 AM~18982618
> *suup bro... gonna try and shoot my 64 today or tommorow.... gonna look like a disco ball soon... il send ya some pics
> *


 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 4 2010, 06:41 PM~18988027
> *:drama:  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to find some cheap silver basecoat then gonna chooot my turd 2morrow


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 4 2010, 07:05 PM~18988289
> *tryin to find some cheap silver basecoat then gonna chooot my turd 2morrow
> *


?? First shoot it with a .004 and .008 mix then shoot .008 & .015 mix.. the .004 with the micro will help it cover fast.. Just my 2 cents.. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 5 2010, 12:27 AM~18990174
> *?? First shoot it with a .004 and .008 mix then shoot .008 & .015 mix.. the .004 with the micro will help it cover fast.. Just my 2 cents..  :biggrin:
> *


x2 but silver base is always a good start!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 4 2010, 08:17 PM~18989225
> *T.T.T
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18990174
> *?? First shoot it with a .004 and .008 mix then shoot .008 & .015 mix.. the .004 with the micro will help it cover fast.. Just my 2 cents..  :biggrin:
> *


k... im writing it down cause il fo'get


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 5 2010, 05:48 AM~18992474
> *x2 but silver base is always a good start!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


if it goes according to plan you wont see the base :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 5 2010, 06:54 AM~18992719
> *k... im writing it down cause il fo'get
> *


Just do a test panel first and see if you like how it covers.. before mixing all the flake up..


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 5 2010, 07:04 AM~18992772
> *Just do a test panel first and see if you like how it covers.. before mixing all the flake up..
> *


im sure il send you a shout out later and ask what jars are what size..... oh ya, 4got to tell ya, ive been saving all the jars as i use em and when i get enuff saved il send em back so you can reuse em


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 2 2010, 10:48 PM~18972515
> *nah, my wife is a retired actress from l.a and a girly girl and not into this stuff... (unless it includes shopping!)
> *


Lol take her Shopping for Parts lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 5 2010, 09:51 PM~18998644
> *Lol take her Shopping for Parts lol   :biggrin:
> *


lol, ok.... i will.. anything she wants at walmart, aslong as it dont go over 20 bucks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

getting some color and flake on my 64 tonight


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

i used 4 different full jars of silver flake... thanks mark (dentenator)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

yes, im spraying the flake outside of the booth... im in the middle of some murals on a vert in the booth and dont wanna unmask everything just for my turd


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

assend


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

so now i getta do my magic and paint murals,patterns,etc, then orange candy... should look nice when finished (i hope) then install all this beautiful custom interior sitting in my basement...... gonna pull some allnighters


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 5 2010, 11:08 PM~18999199]
so now i getta do my magic and paint murals,patterns,etc, then orange candy... should look nice when finished (i hope) then install all this beautiful custom interior sitting in my basement...... gonna pull some allnighters










Looks GREAT! :wow: :wow: :wow: Was that with a base or without?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 5 2010, 11:23 PM~18999278
> *macgyver,Nov 5 2010, 11:08 PM~18999199]
> so now i getta do my magic and paint murals,patterns,etc, then orange candy... should look nice when finished (i hope) then install all this beautiful custom interior sitting in my basement......    gonna pull some allnighters
> 
> ...


couldnt find any silver base so i used some old grey base.... the silver flake took over the color though.... now i gotta figure out how to clean the floor and the shop.... FLAKE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Pressure washer..


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 5 2010, 11:01 PM~18999145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 6 2010, 09:42 AM~19000036
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO...
> *


x2 cant wait to see what kind of pattern scheme you gonna come up with!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 5 2010, 11:54 PM~18999445
> *Pressure washer..
> *


ya, trudat.... not sure how i did it but i went thru 6 full jars of flake so far on that car.. gonna be a disco ball... guess i beter place another order....

oh ya, whats the best way to shoot that jumbo flake. it wouldnt go thru my gun so i cleared a few panels and got em wet and poured piles of the flake in my hand then blasted the pile with my air as the chit blew all over the wet panels... it worked good but im sure it was the trailerpark way?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 6 2010, 06:42 AM~19000036
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO...
> *


thanks goodtime brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 6 2010, 07:09 AM~19000126
> *x2 cant wait to see what kind of pattern scheme you gonna come up with!!!!!!!!
> *


ya, lots of beer and tape in my future.... thanks bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lookin good!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> ya, trudat.... not sure how i did it but i went thru 6 full jars of flake so far on that car.. gonna be a disco ball... guess i beter place another order....
> 
> oh ya, whats the best way to shoot that jumbo flake. it wouldnt go thru my gun so i cleared a few panels and got em wet and poured piles of the flake in my hand then blasted the pile with my air as the chit blew all over the wet panels... it worked good but im sure it was the trailerpark way?


You can take a mixing cup and place a lid on it, drill some holes in the lid somewhat larger than the flake diameter. Creating a simulated salt shaker..
CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010[/b][/size][/color]








[/quote]


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 12:54 AM~18999097
> *getting some color and flake on my 64 tonight
> 
> 
> ...



looks great homie...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 5 2010, 11:52 PM~18999080
> *lol, ok.... i will.. anything she wants at walmart, aslong as it dont go over 20 bucks!
> *


LOL


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 12:08 AM~18999199
> *so now i getta do my magic and paint murals,patterns,etc, then orange candy... should look nice when finished (i hope) then install all this beautiful custom interior sitting in my basement......    gonna pull some allnighters
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 6 2010, 11:06 AM~19001267
> *lookin good!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> You can take a mixing cup and place a lid on it, drill some holes in the lid somewhat larger than the flake diameter. Creating a simulated salt shaker..
> CURLYS PINSTRIPING 2010[/b][/size][/color]


[/quote]
good idea bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 6 2010, 12:03 PM~19001522
> *looks great homie...
> *


thanks goodtime brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 6 2010, 02:34 PM~19002237
> *Nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

getting the 64 outta the shop today and bringing home, so i can start murals and graphics


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 6 2010, 02:50 PM~19002300]
getting the 64 outta the shop today and bringing home, so i can start murals and graphics












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 6 2010, 04:49 PM~19002786
> *macgyver,Nov 6 2010, 02:50 PM~19002300]
> getting the 64 outta the shop today and bringing home, so i can start murals and graphics
> 
> ...


it wouldnt be half as cool as it is without your help, thanks bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT! :run: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 6 2010, 08:57 PM~19004567
> *TTMFT!    :run:  :h5:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 05:50 PM~19002300
> *getting the 64 outta the shop today and bringing home, so i can start murals and graphics
> 
> 
> ...


shits gonna be dope mac keep up the good work its gotta be nice to finally do something for your self i know how that is i built so many cars for other people and never finished anything for my self now im semi retired its time for me!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 7 2010, 05:56 AM~19006287
> *shits gonna be dope mac keep up the good work its gotta be nice to finally do something for your self i know how that is i built so many cars for other people and never finished anything for my self now im semi retired its time for me!!! :cheesy:
> *


trudat.. i keep building all these rides everyday and i managed to squeeze 1 out for me..... what kinda ride you gonna build


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 09:49 AM~19006384
> *trudat.. i keep building all these rides everyday and i managed to squeeze 1 out for me.....  what kinda ride you gonna build
> *



i have to wait till i get my medical straightened around but i either want a 61or 63 or a ghouse! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 7 2010, 08:32 AM~19006724
> *i have to wait till i get my medical straightened around but i either want a 61or 63 or a ghouse!  :cheesy:
> *


that will be baddass


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 6 2010, 05:49 PM~19002786
> *macgyver,Nov 6 2010, 02:50 PM~19002300]
> getting the 64 outta the shop today and bringing home, so i can start murals and graphics
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 11:19 AM~19007608
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

got my car home today... getting it ready for murals and patterns and some leafing


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

then back to the shop and candy it orange


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 01:16 PM~19007977
> *got my car home today... getting it ready for murals and patterns and some leafing
> 
> 
> ...


Can't Wait to see it Mac! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 03:47 PM~19009317
> *Can't Wait to see it Mac! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


me2


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 7 2010, 04:47 PM~19009737
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 7 2010, 12:16 PM~19007977]
got my car home today... getting it ready for murals and patterns and some leafing











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

ttttttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So is the roof staying white?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 08:39 PM~19012036
> *So is the roof staying white?
> *


yes, im gonna pattern it out though


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 11:06 PM~19012946
> *yes, im gonna pattern it out though
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

2 Members: macgyver, 801Rider

suuup dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

monday, back to the grind


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

morning MAC


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 8 2010, 08:00 AM~19014519
> *2 Members: macgyver, 801Rider
> 
> suuup dogg
> *


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 8 2010, 08:36 AM~19014913
> *morning MAC
> *


suup homie


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 12:17 PM~19007981
> *then back to the shop and candy it orange
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: LOOKING GOOD BRO...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 8 2010, 06:01 PM~19019269
> *:0  :0  :wow:  LOOKING GOOD BRO...
> *


thanks gt brotha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 12:16 PM~19007977
> *got my car home today... getting it ready for murals and patterns and some leafing
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: came along way


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 8 2010, 10:57 PM~19022258
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:    came along way
> *


yessir... alot of work to a car in 6 months.... thinkn bout calling it SIDEJOB cause i built it doing trades...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 8 2010, 11:04 PM~19022336
> *yessir... alot of work to a car in 6 months.... thinkn bout calling it SIDEJOB cause i built it doing trades...
> *


Mac it looks good just the way it sits.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 8 2010, 11:14 PM~19022426
> *Mac it looks good just the way it sits..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya i know what ya mean bro, was kinda hard to wetsand down the clear last night but no looking back now... gonna start patterns tonight... trying to figure out if i wanna do straight box patterns or round ones.... any ideas


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

T.T.T..........................GT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2010, 07:01 AM~19023791
> *ya i know what ya mean bro, was kinda hard to wetsand down the clear last night but no looking back now... gonna start patterns tonight... trying to figure out if i wanna do straight box patterns or round ones.... any ideas
> *


So hard to decide, I wish I could help but I've been thinking about the same thing since I got my car.. What ever you do your stuck with it for a while.. Take your time, it's your car.. I'm sure what ever you come up with, the car will look sick..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 9 2010, 08:53 AM~19024401
> *T.T.T..........................GT
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 9 2010, 09:22 AM~19024545
> *So hard to decide, I wish I could help but I've been thinking about the same thing since I got my car.. What ever you do your stuck with it for a while.. Take your time, it's your car.. I'm sure what ever you come up with, the car will look sick..
> *


sounds good


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 07:04 PM~19028934
> *:wow:
> *


suup justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2010, 07:23 PM~19029106
> *suup justin
> *


Not much man, the Impala is looking badass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 07:33 PM~19029202
> *Not much man, the Impala is looking badass.
> *


thanks dogg.. it should be rolling around AZ real soon


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

bad assssssss work


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 10 2010, 03:26 AM~19032075
> *bad assssssss work
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :cheesy: TTMFT!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 10 2010, 07:02 PM~19037228
> *:drama:  :cheesy:  TTMFT!
> *


suup mark.. hows your 64 coming along


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 10 2010, 07:15 PM~19037353
> *suup mark.. hows your 64 coming along
> *


Working on it right now, welding up the rear lower arms.. extended and to be molded.. Just had to take a break and chill on Lil... Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 10 2010, 08:47 PM~19038271
> *Working on it right now, welding up the rear lower arms.. extended and to be molded.. Just had to take a break and chill on Lil... Lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol, me too. im watching hells kitchen, then back to the garage taping patterns


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 10 2010, 08:49 PM~19038288
> *lol, me too. im watching hells kitchen, then back to the garage taping patterns
> *


sneek peak.. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2010, 07:52 PM~19029332
> *thanks dogg.. it should be rolling around AZ real soon
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 12:15 AM~19040424
> *sneek peak..  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i will take a pic asap


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 09:47 PM~19047684
> *ttt
> *


Sup mac, those shops interested?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 09:48 PM~19047700
> *Sup mac, those shops interested?
> *


il find out tommorow


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 09:51 PM~19047746
> *il find out tommorow
> *


How's the car coming out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

im out here freezing my balls off


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 10:06 PM~19047901
> *im out here freezing my balls off
> *


Put the tape down...! Now is the time to go inside, your lady is calling you.. :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 10:10 PM~19047936
> *Put the tape down...! Now is the time to go inside, your lady is calling you.. :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes she is


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 12:15 AM~19040424
> *sneek peak..  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


X73... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 12 2010, 03:33 PM~19053610
> *X73... :biggrin:
> *


lol, il snap some pics this weekend


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19040424
> *sneek peak..  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 01:17 PM~19007981
> *then back to the shop and candy it orange
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 12 2010, 09:08 PM~19055992
> *x2
> *


its looking killer so far.. il snap some pics tommorow


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 12:14 AM~19056058
> *its looking killer so far.. il snap some pics tommorow
> *



we will be waiting!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 13 2010, 05:02 AM~19057678
> *we will be waiting!!!!!!!!!!!   :cheesy:
> *


lol, u guys are nuts... il snap some pics today


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:13 AM~19058099
> *lol, u guys are nuts... il snap some pics today
> *


STILL WAITING.... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 10:38 AM~19058452
> *STILL WAITING.... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 09:38 AM~19058452
> *STILL WAITING.... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 10:38 AM~19058452
> *STILL WAITING.... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 10:38 AM~19058452
> *STILL WAITING.... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


X5! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Good Morning Bro...*


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

morning yall... full house in here today.. if everyone comes over and helps me tape patterns id be done in a day..lol


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 02:05 PM~19059706
> *morning yall... full house in here today.. if everyone comes over and helps me tape patterns id be done in a day..lol
> *


 :roflmao: IF I LIVED CLOSER HOMIE.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 06:47 PM~19061121
> *:roflmao: IF I LIVED CLOSER HOMIE.....
> *


me and my wife was recently in a.z. and put a bid on a house in buckeye.. its a small bank so its taking awhile but we will find out if were moving next week they say... taking em forever but the house is worth the wait... so maybe be seeing ya soon mike and kick back some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


sumababish....makes me want a hardtop :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

2 Members: macgyver, RAG3ROY
suup brotha roy


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19061296
> *sumababish....makes me want a hardtop :wow:
> *


lol... im working a deal on a vert impala as we speak but homie wants me to finish the paint first on mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:15 PM~19061303
> *2 Members: macgyver, RAG3ROY
> suup brotha roy
> *


not much homie about to watch the pacman/margarito fight maybe...you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 07:16 PM~19061313
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


suup brotha... thats a bad cell phone pic and it looks alot beter in person.. il take some beter pics tomorrow...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:17 PM~19061315
> *lol... im working a deal on a vert impala as we speak but homie wants me to finish the paint first on mine
> *


same one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:17 PM~19061317
> *not much homie about to watch the pacman/margarito fight maybe...you?
> *


ya id like to see the fight also, but my wife is making me go to some salsa club with her and her girls from denver.... id rather stay home and keep working on my chit but i guess i beter take a break for a few hours.... but i have a 12pk waitn in the garage when i get home tonight to keep pushin .... nuthin but good times

hope danny, stevie b. etc and the rest of the dudes show up at the bar tonight so i have some homies to kick it with... (latin qtrs?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:18 PM~19061328
> *same one?
> *


nah.. its a trey.. but i also have a few cars i was looking at, so who knows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 13 2010, 08:22 PM~19061355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:28 PM~19061400
> *
> :wow:
> *


ya, i was thinkin bout painting it pea green with a peanut butter top,, and maybe get drunk again and shave my head bald.. so we can be brothas....


lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, jus joking homey


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

3 Members: macgyver, kandykoatedkustoms, MR.50

suup kandykoated kustoms... i like that 57 belair!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

5 Members: macgyver, ISPRAYPPG, dv117, MR.50, theloyaltyones

suup mr50.. you sell that bomba yet?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


Its lookin good bro.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:35 PM~19061449
> *5 Members: macgyver, ISPRAYPPG, dv117, MR.50, theloyaltyones
> 
> suup mr50.. you sell that bomba yet?
> *


NOT yet homie ? i might have your name all over it


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 13 2010, 07:36 PM~19061462
> *Its lookin good bro.
> *


thanks bro... whats crackin in the big A.Z. tonight


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 07:37 PM~19061465
> *NOT yet homie ? i might have your name all over it
> *


thats one baddass bomb....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:32 PM~19061425
> *ya, i was thinkin bout painting it pea green with a peanut butter top,, and maybe get drunk again and shave my head bald.. so we can be brothas....
> lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, jus joking homey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


damn 65 bucks for a fight....this shit better be GOOD :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:41 PM~19061493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn 65 bucks for a fight....this shit better be GOOD :wow:
> *


ya, my money is going straight to my ride and i dont think i could pay that mush for that fight, (unless it was mr.t and rocky)


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

3 Members: macgyver, REYXTC, DETONATER
whats up mark? hows the cali life treatin ya... fukn snow and cold weather here


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:41 PM~19061488
> *thats one baddass bomb....
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19061529
> *:thumbsup:  thanks homie
> *


send me some pics bro.. im luvin that ride holmes


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:48 PM~19061540
> *send me some pics bro.. im luvin that ride holmes
> *


the Ones in the post are the only ones i have of it if its sunny out tomorrow i'll tack some new ones


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 03:05 PM~19059706
> *morning yall... full house in here today.. if everyone comes over and helps me tape patterns id be done in a day..lol
> *


Ok Fly me out Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> pm sent


damn bro, that thing is baddass
















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 07:55 PM~19061595
> *pm sent
> *


we will be talking soon homie... il finish the paint 1st then il see whats up


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 25 2010, 11:08 PM~18908905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what your plans with these ride its going to be bad azz


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 13 2010, 07:54 PM~19061581
> *Ok Fly me out Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good brittnay... you can show my wife that girls can do the paint thang just as good as any guy


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 07:59 PM~19061623
> *what your plans with these ride its going to be bad azz
> *


i almost finished that one but a dude from austrillia bought it, so i never got ta cruise it... kinda miss that one....he sent a bigass transport to my house and away it went to a big boat... :tears: :tears: and i was sad..lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:01 PM~19061646
> *sounds good brittnay... you can show my wife that girls can do the paint thang just as good as any guy
> *


Ok :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

send more pictures of the car in the tape pattern stage


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 13 2010, 08:01 PM~19061649
> *Nice!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brotha... big ups to city wide, they doing big thangs lately


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19061526
> *3 Members: macgyver, REYXTC, DETONATER
> whats up mark? hows the cali life treatin ya... fukn snow and cold weather here
> *


Man, the top looks crazy!... I'm just in the front chillin, molding up my lower arms. the weather is a little chill for sum but perfect for me over here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 08:04 PM~19061664
> *send more pictures of the car in the tape pattern stage
> *


il head out to the garage and snap a few more later... doing the spaghetti patterns on the roof.(maybe white on white with some grey, or all grey?) then some box type patterns on the sides.. wanna add water drops, lace, leafing, murals, and a few other ol skool ideas... wishin i had a few more days off cause i dont wanna stop workin on it..

then back to my paint booth for some orange candy


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 08:05 PM~19061674
> *Man, the top looks crazy!... I'm just in the front chillin, molding up my lower arms. the weather is a little chill for sum but perfect for me over here.
> *


pics or it didnt happen......

lol, jus joking (ive allways wanted to say that cause everyone else in here does, and i wanna be cool like them)

man you lucky dog having some nice weather


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19061702
> *il head out to the garage and snap a few more later... doing the spaghetti patterns on the roof.(maybe white on white with some grey, or all grey?) then some box type patterns on the sides.. wanna add water drops, lace, leafing, murals, and a few other ol skool ideas... wishin i had a few more days off cause i dont wanna stop workin on it..
> 
> then back to my paint booth for some orange candy
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 08:15 PM~19061734
> *:0
> *


wishin i woulda done this paint chit last month when it was warm... my interior guy really threw down and looks sick.. il have to take some pics of all the extras he did


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:17 PM~19061751
> *wishin i woulda done this paint chit last month when it was warm... my interior guy really threw down and looks sick.. il have to take some pics of all the extras he did
> *


  send me the pictures homie its ok it will just take alil longer for the paint to dry but it will look bad azz when its all done


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

what you guys think... keep the roof white with the white flake and some white patterns.

or white roof,white flake, and some grey patterns to match the dash

or go with some orange patterns to match the orange sides


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

3 Members: macgyver, chucky, GM ONLY
suup guys


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:21 PM~19061782
> *what you guys think... keep the roof white with the white flake and some white patterns.
> 
> or white roof,white flake, and some grey patterns to match the dash
> ...


white roof with white flake with orange and gray patterns with water drops maybe some lace  just do it the way u like it homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 08:29 PM~19061836
> *white roof with white flake with orange and gray patterns with water drops maybe some lace    just do it the way u like it homie
> *


ya, that sounds cool.. maybe some impala murals


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:11 PM~19061713
> *pics or it didnt happen......
> 
> lol, jus joking (ive allways wanted to say that cause everyone else in here does, and i wanna be cool like them)
> ...


 :roflmao: 

when I pull up on the scene all your gonna see is flake and a whole lotta ass with this lock up.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 13 2010, 09:29 PM~19061836
> *white roof with white flake with orange and gray patterns with water drops maybe some lace    just do it the way u like it homie
> *


All the Above Definitely Include the Lace Minus the Water Drops in my opinion :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 08:42 PM~19061937
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when I pull up on the scene all your gonna see is flake and a whole lotta ass with this lock up.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


lol, you crackin me up.. i was only playin.. u nutier than a snickers mark... but that chit looks good bro... keep pushin dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 13 2010, 08:43 PM~19061947
> *All the Above Definitely Include the Lace Minus the Water Drops in my opinion  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ohh ya? maybe leave the water drops for the trunk and hood?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:47 PM~19061977
> *lol, you crackin me up.. i was only playin.. u nutier than a snickers mark...  but that chit looks good bro... keep pushin dogg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

2 Members: macgyver, MIKEYMIKE
suup mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 08:48 PM~19061990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19061294
> *me and my wife was recently in a.z. and put a bid on a house in buckeye.. its a small bank so its taking awhile but we will find out if were moving next week they say... taking em forever but the house is worth the wait... so maybe be seeing ya soon mike and kick back some cold ones :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE GOODTIMES.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO LOOKING GOOD....  :h5:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:49 PM~19061993
> *2 Members: macgyver, MIKEYMIKE
> suup mike
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE, PUTTING TOGETHER SOME IDEAS FOR THE TRUNK ON THE RIVI...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 08:54 PM~19062058
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE, PUTTING TOGETHER SOME IDEAS FOR THE TRUNK ON THE RIVI...
> *


sounds good bro... if you need some help or sketches i can hook ya up


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 08:51 PM~19062024
> *DAMN BRO LOOKING GOOD....   :h5:
> *


thanks bro... gotta ways to go but getting the basics down


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 13 2010, 08:50 PM~19062014
> *SOUNDS LIKE GOODTIMES.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


fursure dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 08:42 PM~19061937
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when I pull up on the scene all your gonna see is flake and a whole lotta ass with this lock up.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


must be nice to be wealthy and have pounds of flake laying around! :biggrin: im liking that blue


j/k bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:23 PM~19062263
> *must be nice to be BROKE and only have pounds of flake laying around! :biggrin:  im liking that blue
> j/k bro
> *


That blue is sick..


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 09:28 PM~19062294
> *That blue is sick..
> *


yesssir.. probably should order some more to stock my cabinets


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 08:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sick


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 13 2010, 09:35 PM~19062346
> *:0  :0 sick
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 11:27 PM~19062986
> *TTT.. :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

shits lookin hott mac keep it up it will all pay off!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks good homie! GT!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 14 2010, 06:00 AM~19063807
> *shits lookin hott mac keep it up it will all pay off!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2010, 08:28 AM~19064099
> *Looks good homie! GT!
> *


thanks gt brotha


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:05 PM~19061670
> *thanks brotha... big ups to city wide, they doing big thangs lately
> *


Thanks! We are trying to step up our game and get on that macgyver level! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 12:39 PM~19065309
> *Thanks! We are trying to step up our game and get on that macgyver level!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, thanks homey.. lemme know if theres anything i can do to help


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS RIDE WILL BE 1 BAD ASS MOFO...*


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:39 PM~19061480
> *thanks bro... whats crackin in the big A.Z. tonight
> *


Casino and strip club......it was a long night. Hahaha


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 07:11 PM~19061279
> *heres a pic from earlier. still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 14 2010, 07:32 PM~19067857
> *THIS RIDE WILL BE 1 BAD ASS MOFO...
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068006
> *Casino and strip club......it was a long night. Hahaha
> *


nice... i need some pics holmes


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 14 2010, 09:21 PM~19069008
> *:0 :wow:
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

shaved my sons mullet and gave 1st haircut to a mohawk,,,, its the whiteboy in me


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

taping more patterns


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 11:53 PM~19070209
> *taping more patterns
> 
> 
> ...


The paterns look badass man. :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 14 2010, 11:55 PM~19070221
> *The paterns look badass man.  :wow:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 14 2010, 11:56 PM~19070226]








[/quote]
:0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2010, 12:53 AM~19070209
> *taping more patterns
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 15 2010, 07:04 AM~19071104
> *:0  :0  TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


thanks 50


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2010, 12:56 AM~19070226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 15 2010, 09:44 AM~19071806
> *ttt
> *


suup dog


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Nov 15 2010, 08:17 PM~19077324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suup ernie.. hows the big A.Z... hows the rivi coming along? viscous bout ready to throw down some paint


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Nov 15 2010, 11:17 PM~19077324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass mac!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 16 2010, 06:09 AM~19080627
> *badass mac!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 05:16 PM~19066404
> *lol, thanks homey.. lemme know if theres anything i can do to help
> *


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 11:56 PM~19070226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it finished


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

WHERE'S the new pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~NUEVO MEXICO~_@Nov 16 2010, 03:04 PM~19084011
> *cant wait to see it finished
> *


thanks bro... airbrushing the roof as we speak


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 16 2010, 06:53 PM~19086172
> *WHERE'S the new pictures
> *


im working on it bro! lol


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Nov 15 2010, 08:17 PM~19077324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats crazy, can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 08:10 PM~19086969
> *Dam thats crazy, can't wait to see the finished product  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up mac....fly out lets go to MNF in Diego :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 16 2010, 08:38 PM~19087329
> *wut up mac....fly out lets go to MNF in Diego :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro, but i got baggage,, wife and like 30 kids


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

unmasking the patterns and airbrushing drop shadows... takes 4ever


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

but is all worth it in the end... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 16 2010, 10:54 PM~19089078
> *but is all worth it in the end... :biggrin:
> *


x2

Looks great mac..take your time bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 16 2010, 10:54 PM~19089078
> *but is all worth it in the end... :biggrin:
> *


trudat holmes


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 16 2010, 11:20 PM~19089308
> *x2
> 
> Looks great mac..take your time bro..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ok holmes


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 17 2010, 12:50 AM~19089034
> *unmasking the patterns and airbrushing drop shadows... takes 4ever
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> unmasking the patterns and airbrushing drop shadows... takes 4ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 17 2010, 05:42 AM~19090267
> *Looks awesome!
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> > unmasking the patterns and airbrushing drop shadows... takes 4ever
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 16 2010, 10:54 PM~19089078
> *but is all worth it in the end... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

X2


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks yall


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 16 2010, 10:44 PM~19088952
> *sounds good bro, but i got baggage,, wife and like 30 kids
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 17 2010, 06:39 PM~19095778
> *just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 17 2010, 07:44 PM~19096355
> *:uh:
> *


told the kids that half of em are taking a vacation and staying with uncle shod! il pick em up next summer holmes


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 17 2010, 08:32 PM~19096909
> *NICE WORK...
> *


thanks bro... im not a ford guy but i threw a green pearl in this bish.. turned out good


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

> > just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 17 2010, 06:39 PM~19095778]
just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior










I've got the perfect ice green flake for that stang.. :biggrin: :biggrin: jk

Looks clean, someone's gonna be happy..


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 18 2010, 01:44 AM~19099406
> *macgyver,Nov 17 2010, 06:39 PM~19095778]
> just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior
> 
> ...


yes hes real happy.. hes a soldier that just got back from iraq, so i wanted to make sure to give a lil extra


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 18 2010, 07:32 AM~19100000
> *yes hes real happy.. hes a soldier that just got back from iraq, so i wanted to make sure to give a lil extra
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 18 2010, 09:13 AM~19100554
> *:h5:
> *


suup homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 18 2010, 02:44 AM~19099406
> *macgyver,Nov 17 2010, 06:39 PM~19095778]
> just finshed this RUSTANG... now colorsand/buff/reassemble/and install interior
> 
> ...


I like dat color :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 18 2010, 05:39 PM~19104571
> *I like dat color :0
> *


ya,,, would look good on the trey


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 18 2010, 09:04 PM~19106296
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 18 2010, 05:33 PM~19104524
> *suup homie
> *


Your gonna have the sickest 64 in Co..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 02:07 AM~19107764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is alot of friggin werk mac !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Your gonna have the sickest 64 in Co..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 19 2010, 12:14 AM~19108207
> *Your gonna have the sickest 64 in Co..
> *


heck no,,,, theres alot of baddass ones here in colo... mine will get lost in all of them


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 19 2010, 04:30 AM~19108749
> *that is alot of friggin werk mac !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


trudat... its costing me a bunch (12pk after 12pk!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> > Your gonna have the sickest 64 in Co..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 08:21 AM~19109169
> *thanks 50...
> *


ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 19 2010, 12:00 PM~19111023
> *ttt
> *


suup holmes


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

clean....


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 10:21 AM~19109163
> *trudat... its costing me a bunch (12pk after 12pk!)
> *


you better be careful or you belly gonna start gettin in the way!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2010, 12:39 PM~19111284
> *clean....
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 19 2010, 01:58 PM~19111865
> *:0  :0
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 19 2010, 02:16 PM~19112040
> *you better be careful or you belly gonna start gettin in the way!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


allready is..lol


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 18 2010, 11:07 PM~19107764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is gonna look reallllllll good with a GOODTIMES plaque in the back! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 08:21 AM~19109163
> *trudat... its costing me a bunch (12pk after 12pk!)
> *


Thats why them lines are so damn crooked!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Nov 19 2010, 04:44 PM~19113017
> *That bitch is gonna look reallllllll good with a GOODTIMES plaque in the back!  :biggrin:
> *


tru tru


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 19 2010, 04:48 PM~19113050
> *Thats why them lines are so damn crooked!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats true.. i tried to tape em straight and look how they turned out,... to many cold ones.lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup doggy, I finally locked in that deal in montclair at the paint supply shop.. First order 41 jars for 1 store and ?? for the next.. whoo hoo!! are your boyz feeling it too?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 19 2010, 06:08 PM~19113623
> *Sup doggy, I finally locked in that deal in montclair at the paint supply shop.. First order 41 jars for 1 store and ?? for the next.. whoo hoo!! are your boyz feeling it too?
> *


sweet bro.... looks like you gonna be looking like a disco ball soon


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 06:25 PM~19113765
> *sweet bro.... looks like you gonna be looking like a disco ball soon
> *


  yep :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 19 2010, 06:27 PM~19113783
> * yep :biggrin:
> *


im still trying to push some flake here


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 06:42 PM~19113901
> *im still trying to push some flake here
> *


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Man,........Great paint !!

I'm sure you've heard of the Boulevard Aces C.C. Texas..??

We are branching out to new states and towns. Why don't you give it some thought.....

NO disrespect to any other clubs..

If interested in starting a new chapter in Colarado..contact blvdaces.com

We are pretty strict on members rides...We have some nice ones !

Thanks

Member..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Nov 19 2010, 06:53 PM~19113956
> *
> 
> Hey Man,........Great paint !!
> ...


sounds like a cool club but im a GOODTIMER holmes


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 09:14 PM~19114787
> *sounds like a cool club but im a GOODTIMER holmes
> *



:0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 19 2010, 12:05 AM~19107747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Excited Omg Hurry up n Spray it or let me spray it lol it's Not Snowing there yet is it? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 19 2010, 09:19 PM~19114822
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 19 2010, 11:20 PM~19115734
> *I'm Excited Omg Hurry up n Spray it or let me spray it lol it's Not Snowing there yet is it? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


got the roof sprayed and now working on the patterns on the rest.. no not snowing yet... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

starting the patterns on the trunk


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 01:27 AM~19116139
> *starting the patterns on the trunk
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 18 2010, 11:05 PM~19107747
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam id be on thet shit forever ill loose my mind with all that taping :around: :around: :around: :around: 


looks dope foo :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 02:27 AM~19116139
> *starting the patterns on the trunk
> 
> 
> ...



MAC GETTIN DOWN! True talent homie!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 20 2010, 07:11 AM~19116549
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


supp big dawg


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 20 2010, 07:14 AM~19116557
> *dam id be on thet shit forever  ill loose my mind with all that taping :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> looks dope foo  :cheesy:
> *


ya, i had to walk away from it a few times... lotsa coronas on that one


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 20 2010, 07:20 AM~19116579
> *MAC GETTIN DOWN! True talent homie!
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 20 2010, 01:27 AM~19116139]
starting the patterns on the trunk











:naughty: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 20 2010, 08:53 AM~19116912
> *macgyver,Nov 20 2010, 01:27 AM~19116139]
> starting the patterns on the trunk
> 
> ...


suup mr. sparkelman.. hows ur 64 coming along


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 11:56 PM~19070226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie! I want the top of my blazer done like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:54 AM~19117246
> *badass homie! I want the top of my blazer done like that.
> *


i can hook ya up when your ready bro


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> starting the patterns on the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> > starting the patterns on the trunk
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 02:25 AM~19116137
> *got the roof sprayed and now working on the patterns on the rest.. no not snowing yet... :biggrin:
> *


Yay so I can come help Spray right? Lol jk :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 20 2010, 01:27 PM~19118408
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


suup dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 20 2010, 01:37 PM~19118479
> *Yay so I can come help Spray right? Lol jk :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


heck ya


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 01:27 AM~19116139
> *starting the patterns on the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MAC, LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 20 2010, 02:36 PM~19118784
> *DAMN MAC, LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...
> *


thanks GT brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

setting the interior in the 64 today to see how its gonna look


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 09:19 AM~19117030
> *suup mr. sparkelman.. hows ur 64 coming along
> *


Just got back home and getting ready to finish up the lower arms.. So far so good..


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 20 2010, 04:10 PM~19119256]
setting the interior in the 64 today to see how its gonna look











:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: BAD ASS!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 20 2010, 04:11 PM~19119263
> *macgyver,Nov 20 2010, 04:10 PM~19119256]
> setting the interior in the 64 today to see how its gonna look
> 
> ...


thanks mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 20 2010, 04:10 PM~19119257
> *Just got back home and getting ready to finish up the lower arms.. So far so good..
> *


keep pushin,holmes


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 05:12 PM~19119272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice bro


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

like the piping :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 20 2010, 05:01 PM~19119546
> *:thumbsup:  nice bro
> *


thanks 50


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 20 2010, 05:37 PM~19119708
> *like the piping  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 03:32 PM~19118767
> *heck ya
> *


I Wish lol :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 05:10 PM~19119256
> *setting the interior in the 64 today to see how its gonna look
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 09:14 PM~19114787
> *sounds like a cool club but im a GOODTIMER holmes
> *


tHATS RIGHT HOMIE. LET THAT SHIT BE KNOWN


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 01:27 AM~19116139
> *starting the patterns on the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN SICK GOODTIMER....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 21 2010, 04:51 AM~19123080
> *tHATS RIGHT HOMIE. LET THAT SHIT BE KNOWN
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 21 2010, 04:53 AM~19123081
> *FUCKEN SICK GOODTIMER....
> *


thanks bro.. lemme know if you need any work done cause chrome is next for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 10:14 PM~19114787
> *sounds like a cool club but im a GOODTIMER holmes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 09:11 AM~19123597
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


suup bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 10:23 AM~19123654
> *suup bro
> *


nada getting ready to work on the hoopty and do a lil shopping....you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 09:24 AM~19123661
> *nada getting ready to work on the hoopty and do a lil shopping....you?
> *


me 2.. jus gonna work on patterns all day


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

work looks bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Nov 21 2010, 11:25 AM~19124351
> *work looks bad ass bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks GT brotha


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

that 6 foe is gonna be clean!! :0


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 21 2010, 05:34 PM~19126327
> *that 6 foe is gonna be clean!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 21 2010, 04:34 PM~19126327
> *that 6 foe is gonna be clean!! :0
> *


hope so... hopeing it will turn a few heads


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 21 2010, 05:07 PM~19126616
> *x2
> *


suup paul


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129012
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


thanks


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some New pictures of my 40 what do u think ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 22 2010, 07:02 AM~19131104
> *Some New pictures of my 40  what do u think ?
> 
> 
> ...


ya, i like it bro


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey mac how do you price your pinstripping? Is it by the design,detail,work involved, on if you come up with the design or not? I'd like to get my Regal done next summer sometime. I'm unsure what I want at this time tho. Here's a pic of my car


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 22 2010, 12:12 PM~19132998
> * ttt
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 22 2010, 04:52 PM~19135320
> *Hey mac how do you price your pinstripping?  Is it by the design,detail,work involved, on if you come up with the design or not?  I'd like to get my Regal done next summer sometime.  I'm unsure what I want at this time tho.  Here's a pic of my car
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when your ready and il check on the prices


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 09:38 AM~19131495
> *ya, i like it bro
> *


let me known


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

mac........... wut up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 22 2010, 06:53 PM~19136331
> *let me known
> *


lets do this


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 08:28 PM~19137447
> *mac........... wut up :biggrin:
> *


suup bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 08:39 PM~19137589
> *suup bro
> *


good game :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 09:32 PM~19138182
> *good game :banghead:
> *


fukn broncos.. fire mcdaniels and a few others and we might have a chance


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

nice work bro...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 23 2010, 12:15 AM~19139999
> *nice work bro...
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 12:17 AM~19140013
> *thanks dogg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD WORK G TIMER


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19139628
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


:0 About $150 in fine line. People expect a paint job for $250 like Maaco :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 05:56 PM~19135828
> *hit me up when your ready and il check on the prices
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 23 2010, 03:47 AM~19140723
> *GOOD WORK G TIMER
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 23 2010, 05:44 AM~19140937
> *:0 About $150 in fine line. People expect a paint job for $250 like Maaco :roflmao:
> *


i know huh!.... back in the day i was starving and do paint jobs for whatever people had, but now days i pick the price and if they dont like it then theres a whole town of other painters... but on the plus side theres only a handful of good airbrush artist so its where i have the advantage of most painters


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> > getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

sent some pieces out to chrome yesterday... chit is breaking me


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 12:34 AM~19139615
> *fukn broncos.. fire mcdaniels and a few others and we might have a chance
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 23 2010, 07:55 AM~19141289
> *x2
> *


suup holmes


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 08:57 AM~19141298
> *suup holmes
> *


call me at 358 7899


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 23 2010, 08:16 AM~19141389
> *call me at 358 7899
> *


im headin out the door in a few minutes and will call when i get in the navigater


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19139628]
getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me

















[/quote]
:0 :around: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19139628
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> macgyver,Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19139628]
> getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me


:0 :around: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
[/quote]
suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 23 2010, 01:14 PM~19143692
> *Looks great!
> *


thanks GT brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 23 2010, 01:22 PM~19143763
> *:wow:
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19139628
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ese what you been up to


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2010, 05:20 PM~19145751
> *looks good ese what you been up to
> *


jus working like a dogg at the shop... we are swamped with work right now, then i come home and work on my turd all night... whats cracking with ya


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 05:27 PM~19145799
> *jus working like a dogg at the shop... we are swamped with work right now, then i come home and work on my turd all night... whats cracking with ya
> *


thats good you have alot of work ese im jus chillin homez been workin on my 66


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2010, 05:32 PM~19145836
> *thats good you have alot of work ese im jus chillin homez been workin on my 66
> *


post some pics when you can so i can check it out


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 19 2010, 09:14 PM~19114787
> *sounds like a cool club but im a GOODTIMER holmes
> *


I like that in ya bro, new to it and already loyal! The impala is turning out beautiful man. I may have to get you out here to paint my Lincoln for me...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 07:00 PM~19146520
> *post some pics when you can so i can check it out
> *


alrite ese ill post some pics of it later on tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Nov 23 2010, 07:37 PM~19146884
> *I like that in ya bro, new to it and already loyal!  The impala is turning out beautiful man. I may have to get you out here to paint my Lincoln for me...
> *


im ready when you are brotha.... post me some pics some time so i can check it out


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2010, 07:49 PM~19147036
> *alrite ese ill post some pics of it later on tomorrow
> *


sounds good holmes


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up MAC :cheesy: hows that fo


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 23 2010, 09:22 PM~19148158
> *wut up MAC :cheesy:  hows that fo
> *


its coming along... getting alot of offers for it and some good cash offers, but not to sure if i wanna see it go.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:uh: :no:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19139628
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: just finish it Mac


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 23 2010, 11:30 PM~19149823
> *:uh:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 24 2010, 06:16 AM~19150900
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


thanks bRO


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Nov 24 2010, 06:56 AM~19151044
> *:wow: just finish it Mac
> *


ya im sure i will.. the more i see it coming to life is making it harder to see it go.. but really wanting a vert


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Mcdaniels is gone Mac !!! Let us breath again


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

camera sucks homez


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 24 2010, 01:12 PM~19153519
> *Mcdaniels is gone Mac !!! Let us breath again
> *


no way, serious?


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT UP? HOW EVERYTHING GOING?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2010, 03:04 PM~19154377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:23 PM~19155272
> *WHAT UP? HOW EVERYTHING GOING?
> *


going great bro.. whats new with ya?


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

JUST WORK. HAD TO GET ON REAL QUICK. SOME ONE SPITTIN ON THE 51 ON MY THREAD.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 05:23 PM~19155277
> *looks baddass bro
> *


thanks ese whats up with your impala layin some patterns huh looks sick bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:27 PM~19155304
> *JUST WORK. HAD TO GET ON REAL QUICK. SOME ONE SPITTIN ON THE 51 ON MY THREAD.
> *


no way... wtf


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2010, 05:33 PM~19155353
> *thanks ese whats up with your impala layin some patterns huh looks sick bro
> *


ya, hooking up some crazy patterns... trying something different


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 05:39 PM~19155383
> *ya, hooking up some crazy patterns... trying something different
> *


it looks bad ese


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2010, 05:47 PM~19155442
> *it looks bad ese
> *


thanks bro.. we need to hook up your ride next !


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 05:20 PM~19155254
> *no way, serious?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 12:36 AM~19139628
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


Let me Spray, let me spray, let me spray! Lol Looks Awesome Mac even thou your going thru shitloads of Fine Line lol :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 23 2010, 10:29 PM~19148256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO DO NOT Let it go! You should be the 1st to take her out for a Joy Ride once its Done after all your hard work you should enjoy the fruits of your labor for a lil bit at least :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 24 2010, 06:16 PM~19155646
> *:nosad:
> *


dammit.. i called 3 differnet people all excited..bummer


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 12:36 AM~19139628
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 06:19 PM~19155675
> *Let me Spray, let me spray, let me spray! Lol Looks Awesome Mac even thou your going thru shitloads of Fine Line lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


help me finish this badboy.. you spray and i teach..lol (i mean i sit back in a chair and supervise and drink beer, and you work) lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 06:26 PM~19155758
> *NO DO NOT Let it go! You should be the 1st to take her out for a Joy Ride once its Done after all your hard work you should enjoy the fruits of your labor for a lil bit at least :happysad:
> *


this is true, but im getting some good cash offers when the paint is done... i wants a vert


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 07:36 PM~19155839
> *help me finish this badboy.. you spray and i teach..lol (i mean i sit back in a chair and supervise and drink beer, and you work) lol
> *


OK! As long as I get to Paint I'm Good lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 24 2010, 06:35 PM~19155833
> *Nice work Bro! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 07:37 PM~19155854
> *this is true, but im getting some good cash offers when the paint is done... i wants a vert
> *


Well tell them you get the 1st Joy Ride! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 06:39 PM~19155872
> *OK! As long as I get to Paint I'm Good lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you have the heart and desire i did when i got into this paint game and im excited to see where it takes ya brittney.... hopefully i can help ya in any way i can


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

getn full up in here
5 Members: macgyver, stillchippin, cutebratt04, stevie Bustamante, 63RIVI
sup stevie b.. you figured it out how to get up in here


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 07:41 PM~19155902
> *you have the heart and desire i did when i got into this paint game and im excited to see where it takes ya brittney.... hopefully i can help ya in any way i can
> *


It's Brittany, Not like Britney Spears lol  But Thanks Mac I appreciate it and all the encouragement too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 06:45 PM~19155931
> *It's Brittany, Not like Britney Spears lol   But Thanks Mac I appreciate it and all the encouragement too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry britANAY... i got it ms. spears..lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 07:48 PM~19155964
> *sorry britANAY... i got it ms. spears..lol
> *


Lol  :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 06:58 PM~19156082
> *Lol  :tongue:
> *


jus messing girl


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 08:16 PM~19156235
> *jus messing girl
> *


I know lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 07:25 PM~19156321
> *I know lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 08:29 PM~19156364
> *:biggrin:
> *


Well I hope you Stop working on your Car long enuff to enjoy Turkey Day with your Army of a Family lol :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 05:51 PM~19155475
> *thanks bro.. we need to hook up your ride next !
> *


  i need some feria to get to that but if i would i would do the 68 impala


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 07:32 PM~19156389
> *Well I hope you Stop working on your Car long enuff to enjoy Turkey Day with your Army of a Family lol  :biggrin:
> *


i will girly girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2010, 07:42 PM~19156478
> * i need some feria to get to that but if i would i would do the 68 impala
> *


sounds good


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 25 2010, 12:00 AM~19158804
> *ttt
> *


SUUP HOLMES


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 25 2010, 06:13 AM~19160052
> *Happy Thanks giving!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks mark... u2


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving macgyver!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 25 2010, 09:49 AM~19161211
> *Happy Thanksgiving macgyver!
> *


thanks bro... u also have a great day


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO U and your Family Bless u With Joy and Happiness Have a Great Day and good food


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 25 2010, 10:35 AM~19161593
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO U and your Family Bless u With  Joy and Happiness Have a Great Day and good food
> *


thanks dogg.. the same same to you and your family


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

bored so think il post old pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

no i didnt paint this, but the chick is hott


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Hows the turkey Mac :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 25 2010, 09:19 PM~19166227
> *Hows the turkey Mac :cheesy:
> *


im so stuffed im ready to puke


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 25 2010, 09:33 PM~19166324
> *im so stuffed im ready to puke
> *


 :0 :barf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19166411
> *:0  :barf:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been busy in front of the computer I see :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 25 2010, 09:54 PM~19166502
> *Been busy in front of the computer I see :biggrin:
> *


lol,,, jus bored... 2 cold to work on my ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

goodtimes


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> http://www.4tube.com/videos/101492/anal-bo...ass-and-spanked HERE U GO HOMIE CHECK THESE OUT


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

So Mac...Should we feed you turkey every day? cuz....god dam homie... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 25 2010, 09:56 PM~19166526
> *lol,,, jus bored... 2 cold to work on my ride
> *


I know how that is, it's only getting in the 20's for the high here :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 25 2010, 11:11 PM~19167098
> *So Mac...Should we feed you turkey every day? cuz....god dam homie... :biggrin:
> *


lol, theres a couple of nice lookin chicks in there


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 25 2010, 11:21 PM~19167169
> *I know how that is, it's only getting in the 20's for the high here :banghead:
> *


ya its purrrty cold here also


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wow: ttt


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 26 2010, 12:00 AM~19167023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 26 2010, 08:40 AM~19168016
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 26 2010, 09:38 AM~19168235
> *:wow: ttt
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

NICE WORK MAC, GONNA HAVE TO GET WITH U ON SOME MURALS WHEN I'm READY


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics mac :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 26 2010, 11:16 PM~19173096
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 27 2010, 07:38 AM~19174139
> *NICE WORK MAC, GONNA HAVE TO GET WITH U ON SOME MURALS WHEN I'm READY
> *


sweet,,, il go the extra mile on yours and make it tight


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 27 2010, 07:53 AM~19174175
> *Nice pics mac :thumbsup:
> *


thanks solow


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:30 AM~19174290
> *:wave:
> *


suup dogg, hows the ride coming along


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats good Mac... :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 27 2010, 10:44 AM~19174347
> *suup dogg, hows the ride coming along
> *


good got the finish the moon roof then finish the primer then off to u big dog :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 10:04 AM~19174702
> *Whats good Mac...  :biggrin:
> *


grinding away on the patterns still.. what new with ya


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 27 2010, 11:12 AM~19175069
> *good got the finish the moon roof then finish the primer then off to u big dog :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 27 2010, 02:02 PM~19176036
> *grinding away on the patterns still.. what new with ya
> *


Almost done grinding the rear arms.. Lots of work if you want them straigt and clean..


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 27 2010, 03:02 PM~19176036
> *grinding away on the patterns still.. what new with ya
> *


 :0 going to be nice when its done


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 02:11 PM~19176084
> *Almost done grinding the rear arms.. Lots of work if you want them straigt and clean..
> *


yes, i remember those good ole days having hydros.. now im old and too fat and gotta use baggs..lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19176654
> *:0  going to be nice when its done
> *


ya hope so... hope it brings me a shinny new vert in trade.. (but im learning the hard way that not alot of people wanna trade backwards for a vert back for a hardtop)


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 27 2010, 04:24 PM~19176810
> *yes, i remember those good ole days having hydros.. now im old and too fat and gotta use baggs..lol
> *


Bullshit! thats not true..Lol! ! :biggrin: 

I just gotta have that SixFlags feeling going on in my car.. I don't care how many leaks I have to clean.. Fuck It! :roflmao:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 06:03 PM~19177549
> *Bullshit! thats not true..Lol! !  :biggrin:
> 
> I just gotta have that SixFlags feeling going on in my car.. I don't care how many leaks I have to clean.. Fuck It!  :roflmao:
> *


lol,,, i know hydros is where its at, but im so ready for a car with no dealing with dead batterys, leaking cylinders, or cyloniods going out.. just a simple front and back up or down with baggs


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 27 2010, 10:27 PM~19179589
> *ttt
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 27 2010, 11:04 PM~19179950
> *lol,,, i know hydros is where its at, but im so ready for a car with no dealing with dead batterys, leaking cylinders, or cyloniods going out.. just a simple front and back up or down with baggs
> *


I feel ya, its a hastle but I'm gonna go for it one more time before I start my journey down the hill.. :biggrin: 

Fuck it slam the ass and drag sparks all over the blvd..


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 11:34 PM~19180164
> *I feel ya, its a hastle but I'm gonna go for it one more time before I start my journey down the hill..  :biggrin:
> 
> Fuck it slam the ass and drag sparks all over the blvd..
> *


tru tru


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 11:15 AM~19181469
> *getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good mac i was gonna ask today if there were any updates on your foe!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That paint job is gonna be sic. Can't wait to see it when its done :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 28 2010, 08:31 AM~19181513
> *lookin good mac i was gonna ask today if there were any updates on your foe!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


ya, im up at 8am in the cold still taping.. looks like today i can start spraying kolor... il post some pics later


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 28 2010, 08:57 AM~19181580
> *That paint job is gonna be sic.  Can't wait to see it when its done :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro... almost finished and then thinkn bout selling it.. got my eye on this vert


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 09:59 AM~19181585
> *thanks bro... almost finished and then thinkn bout selling it.. got my eye on this vert
> *


Coming out sick Mac
:thumbsup:




Imma start breaking my chit down once I get another steering column(mine went out)


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 09:16 AM~19181470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't Wait! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 09:59 AM~19181585
> *thanks bro... almost finished and then thinkn bout selling it.. got my eye on this vert
> *


:nosad: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 28 2010, 08:08 AM~19181448
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2010, 09:17 AM~19181633
> *Coming out sick Mac
> :thumbsup:
> Imma start breaking my chit down once I get another steering column(mine went out)
> *


crap, that sux.. lemme know if you need a hand


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 09:56 AM~19181776
> *Can't Wait! :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin britANAY


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 11:12 AM~19181871
> *whats crackin britANAY
> *


Nothing much been sick since Friday, I think it was all those chick pix you posted up lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Nov 28 2010, 08:15 AM~19181469]
getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing








[/quote]
:wow: :wow: Looking good G!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 10:18 AM~19181906
> *Nothing much been sick since Friday, I think it was all those chick pix you posted up lol
> *


HAHA... ya i seen you on there looking, but then you hurry,d and clicked off...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> macgyver,Nov 28 2010, 08:15 AM~19181469]
> getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing


:wow: :wow: Looking good G!
[/quote]
thanks doggy


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 12:25 PM~19182207
> *HAHA... ya i seen you on there looking, but then you hurry,d and clicked off...
> *


Cuz I was lookin for New Pics of your Progress on your Car Not all these Ass n Tits Pix lol :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 10:50 AM~19182330
> *Cuz I was lookin for New Pics of your Progress on your Car Not all these Ass n Tits Pix lol :angry:
> *


u need to be more opened minded , enough of this negative attitude :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Nov 28 2010, 11:30 AM~19182233
> *:biggrin:
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 11:50 AM~19182330
> *Cuz I was lookin for New Pics of your Progress on your Car Not all these Ass n Tits Pix lol :angry:
> *


haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2010, 12:43 PM~19182627
> *u need to be more opened minded , enough of this negative attitude :cheesy:
> *


i know huh!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 08:59 AM~19181585
> *thanks bro... almost finished and then thinkn bout selling it.. got my eye on this vert
> *


Fuck a vert homie! U can't pattern the top of a vert  nothing beats a patterned out hardtop, JDs hustle harder 63 changed my thinking


That being said, finish this ride, earn ur plaque n if u wanna sell it for a good opportunity then go for it GTimer


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2010, 01:43 PM~19182627
> *u need to be more opened minded , enough of this negative attitude :cheesy:
> *


I wouldn't have such a negative attitude if he would throw in a hot shirtless guy at least one lol :cheesy:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 01:30 PM~19182902
> *suup bro
> *


Talking to you has me even more motivated to rep for the mighty GT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 01:10 PM~19183106
> *I wouldn't have such a negative attitude if he would throw in a hot shirtless guy at least one lol :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 4 reals :h5: 












































:burn: :buttkick:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 11:15 AM~19181469
> *getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> 
> 
> ...




Leave it like that and just throw clear :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



No but for real lookin GOOD......
I think you have used a football field of tape :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 07:16 AM~19181470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u have anymore of those wheels blocks :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 08:59 AM~19181585
> *thanks bro... almost finished and then thinkn bout selling it.. got my eye on this vert
> *


Hope it works out for ya. You should get a pretty penny for that 4 :x:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2010, 04:08 PM~19183460
> *:cheesy:  4 reals :h5:
> :burn:  :buttkick:
> *


Lol  :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 28 2010, 01:47 PM~19182982
> *Fuck a vert homie! U can't pattern the top of a vert  nothing beats a patterned out hardtop, JDs hustle harder 63 changed my thinking
> That being said, finish this ride, earn ur plaque n if u wanna sell it for a good opportunity then go for it GTimer
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 02:10 PM~19183106
> *I wouldn't have such a negative attitude if he would throw in a hot shirtless guy at least one lol :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Nov 28 2010, 02:24 PM~19183207
> *Talking to you has me even more motivated to rep for the mighty GT :biggrin:
> *


sounds good holmes.. hit me up anytime bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2010, 03:08 PM~19183460
> *:cheesy:  4 reals :h5:
> :burn:  :buttkick:
> *


ohhh nooooo


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 28 2010, 03:23 PM~19183538
> *Leave it like that and just throw clear  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> No but for real lookin GOOD......
> I think you have used a football field of tape  :biggrin:
> *


ya so far i have a few basketballs of tape.. thanks fer the comments though


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2010, 03:36 PM~19183605
> *u have anymore of those wheels blocks :cheesy:
> *


yes i do, and i can send you a few in the mail... they were specialy grown here in colo..lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 28 2010, 04:20 PM~19183836
> *Hope it works out for ya.  You should get a pretty penny for that 4 :x:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

You dizzy from layin out those finger print patterns? Haha. Looks real good bro.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 08:22 PM~19185314
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


See that's Exactly what I was doing scrolling thru all those Tits n Ass Pix trying to see if there were any Progress Pix Now you know how I felt for 2 days straight lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 08:15 AM~19181469
> *getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those patterns are sick, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 28 2010, 07:30 PM~19185405
> *You dizzy from layin out those finger print patterns? Haha. Looks real good bro.
> *


yes.. its why i drink beer so i can see straight... thanks man


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 07:37 PM~19185474
> *See that's Exactly what I was doing scrolling thru all those Tits n Ass Pix trying to see if there were any Progress Pix Now you know how I felt for 2 days straight lol
> *


lol, u nutz


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 08:37 PM~19186041
> *Damn those patterns are sick, cant wait to see it finished.
> *


thanks bro... hows your ride coming along


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup Mac


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 29 2010, 09:27 AM~19189221
> *sup Mac
> *


suup big dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 29 2010, 12:53 PM~19190599
> *ttt
> *


suup homie


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope your weekend was good homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 29 2010, 07:07 PM~19193565
> *Hope your weekend was good homie..  :biggrin:
> *


yes it was... all weekend on my 64


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Nov 29 2010, 08:23 PM~19194716
> *
> *


suup tone loc


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 10:17 PM~19187063
> *thanks bro... hows your ride coming along
> *


Mines still the same but Chawps said he gonna paint it this week and put it back together next week. I hope so as ready to bring it back home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 29 2010, 09:40 PM~19195946
> *Mines still the same but Chawps said he gonna paint it this week and put it back together next week. I hope so as ready to bring it back home.
> *


sweet.. make sure to send some pics bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 11:10 AM~19181860
> *suup dogg
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM A LIL VACATION IN AZ HOW U DOING HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 30 2010, 08:49 PM~19205531
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM A LIL VACATION IN AZ  HOW U DOING HOMIE
> *


congrats on the vacation homie.. ive been here taping and doing patterns.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 30 2010, 10:06 PM~19206344
> *
> *


suup dooggggg


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 28 2010, 08:15 AM~19181469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S GONNA BE ONE BAD ASS MOFO RIGHT THERE...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 30 2010, 11:18 PM~19207035
> *NOW THAT'S GONNA BE ONE BAD ASS MOFO RIGHT THERE...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 09:15 AM~19181469
> *getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sick


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 11:15 PM~19207021
> *suup dooggggg
> *


CHILLIN ESE THAT RIDE IS LOOKIN SICK BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

whats good mac you freezing out there yet???? it still in the 80s here i hate warm winters! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2010, 11:23 PM~19207077
> *:0  :0 sick
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 30 2010, 11:31 PM~19207152
> *CHILLIN ESE THAT RIDE IS LOOKIN SICK BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


thanks dude.. its starting to look like a car again


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 1 2010, 06:01 AM~19208095
> *whats good mac you freezing out there yet???? it still in the 80s here i hate warm winters! :cheesy:
> *


SON OF A BIIIIIIIISH.... im out side with lil space heaters freezing my nuts off laying tape.. fingers are numb... (but the beer stays cold :biggrin: )


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 09:29 AM~19208147
> *SON OF A BIIIIIIIISH.... im out side with lil space heaters freezing my nuts off laying tape.. fingers are numb... (but the beer stays cold :biggrin: )
> *



thats the most important part..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 09:38 AM~19209038
> *thats the most important part..... :biggrin:
> *


lol, for sure bro


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 08:15 AM~19181469
> *getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MAC :0 ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 1 2010, 07:35 PM~19213873
> *TTT
> *


suup 50


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 07:47 PM~19213953
> *:drama:  :wave:
> *


suup my bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 1 2010, 07:50 PM~19213989
> *DAMN MAC :0  ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... :wow:
> *


hoping it will look good when finished


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 11:20 PM~19207053
> *thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

heres a blast from the past


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 09:25 PM~19215105
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2010, 09:27 PM~19215137
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 10:57 PM~19216699
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 11:58 PM~19216716
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 11:35 PM~19216969
> *:wow:
> *


Yo, you still freezing out there laying pipe...oops I mean tape :biggrin: 

I was gonna say plumbing is usually done inside. :biggrin: 

Are you almost ready for candy or are you airbrushing?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

when we going to see some update pictures homie


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 2 2010, 09:15 AM~19217692
> *when we going to see some update pictures homie
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 12:43 AM~19217043
> *Yo, you still freezing out there laying pipe...oops I mean tape  :biggrin:
> 
> I was gonna say plumbing is usually done inside. :biggrin:
> ...


im still taping bro.. i have laid down some color but pics dont look right untill i unmask it... coming soon bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 2 2010, 06:15 AM~19217692
> *when we going to see some update pictures homie
> *


very soon bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 06:31 AM~19217740
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


they a coming! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 2 2010, 06:35 AM~19217941
> *im still taping bro.. i have laid down some color but pics dont look right untill i unmask it... coming soon bro
> *


Well keep doing a good job in there! We all know what your doing in there is going to look sweet..! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 06:31 AM~19217740
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


STOP GIVING EM A HARD TIME BRO. YOU KNOW EXACTLY HOW MUCH WORK IT IS TO THROW DOWN ALL THAT TAPE... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 03:51 PM~19220156
> *STOP GIVING EM A HARD TIME BRO. YOU KNOW EXACTLY HOW MUCH WORK IT IS TO THROW DOWN ALL THAT TAPE... :biggrin:
> *


oh i know but the anticipation is killin me im on his thread every day waitin for update pics like a crackhead!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 05:06 PM~19221022
> *oh i know but the anticipation is killin me im on his thread every day waitin for update pics like a crackhead!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 09:55 AM~19218789
> *Well keep doing a good job in there! We all know what your doing in there is going to look sweet..!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 12:51 PM~19220156
> *STOP GIVING EM A HARD TIME BRO. YOU KNOW EXACTLY HOW MUCH WORK IT IS TO THROW DOWN ALL THAT TAPE... :biggrin:
> *


trudat


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 03:06 PM~19221022
> *oh i know but the anticipation is killin me im on his thread every day waitin for update pics like a crackhead!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


haha... im trying to hurry


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 2 2010, 06:05 PM~19222296
> *thanks dogg
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

think its top secret for here on :tears:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 2 2010, 10:06 PM~19224562
> *:wave:
> *


wellllll hello


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 03:06 PM~19221022
> *oh i know but the anticipation is killin me im on his thread every day waitin for update pics like a crackhead!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I BET THE CAR PICS AINT THE ONLY UPDATES YOU :ninja:S WAITING FOR... :roflmao: :roflmao: COCHINOS... :roflmao: :roflmao: ALL IN GOOD FUN...(NO PERVE) HAHAHA MUCH LOVE BRO...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 03:13 AM~19225818
> *I BET THE CAR PICS AINT THE ONLY UPDATES YOU  :ninja:S WAITING FOR... :roflmao:  :roflmao: COCHINOS... :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALL IN GOOD FUN...(NO PERVE) HAHAHA MUCH LOVE BRO...
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! he was talkin bout movin to fla but i think he changed his mind!!!!!!!! :biggrin: no perve hahaha no problem sis :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 2 2010, 10:35 PM~19224928
> *think its top secret for here on  :tears:
> *


lol, nah, no top secert.. i took picks of what i done but it doesnt look good until i unmask all the patterns... very soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 12:13 AM~19225818
> *I BET THE CAR PICS AINT THE ONLY UPDATES YOU  :ninja:S WAITING FOR... :roflmao:  :roflmao: COCHINOS... :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALL IN GOOD FUN...(NO PERVE) HAHAHA MUCH LOVE BRO...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 05:57 AM~19226789
> *BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!  he was talkin bout movin to fla but i think he changed his mind!!!!!!!! :biggrin: no perve hahaha no problem sis :cheesy:
> *


ya, went went and looked at houses bout 9months ago in titusville, but realized it gonna cost way to mush to get there... were heading back to florida soon though, my wifes been watching airlines and fine the best deals for us and 50 of my kids


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 3 2010, 05:57 AM~19226789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COCHINO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 02:14 PM~19229835
> *FLORIDA IS A LIL TO FAST AND FURIOUS FOR ME...(NO PERVE) HAHAHA... OH AND HUMID, IT'S BEAUTIFUL, BUT I LOVE CALI. WAY TO MUCH...
> COCHINO!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 2 2010, 11:35 PM~19224933
> *wellllll hello
> *


I'm Ready for Pix Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 3 2010, 10:32 PM~19233655
> *I'm Ready for Pix Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


soon


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, macgyver

Chillin! :biggrin: 

:drama: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

ssup bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> > getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> > > getting more tape laid down,, gettin close to start airbrushing
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 09:14 AM~19235280
> *supp ceez
> *



Whens the airbrushing start? Looking good so far homie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 08:21 AM~19235305
> *Whens the airbrushing start? Looking good so far homie!
> *


been airbrushing all week bro... looking sick so far


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 4 2010, 03:32 PM~19233655
> *I'm Ready for Pix Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ready to send some or receive some? :boink:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 12:36 PM~19236491
> *been airbrushing all week bro... looking sick so far
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 12:36 PM~19236491
> *been airbrushing all week bro... looking sick so far
> *


 :0 cant wait to see the pictures homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

hopefully tommorow i can unmask it and take some pics


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 01:29 PM~19237604
> *hopefully tommorow i can unmask it and take some pics
> *


 :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 03:29 PM~19237604
> *hopefully tommorow i can unmask it and take some pics
> *


Yay!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 4 2010, 02:46 PM~19237356
> *ready to send some or receive some?  :boink:
> *


I'm Ready to Receive some Pix of THE CAR!!!! Lol :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 02:29 PM~19237604
> *hopefully tommorow i can unmask it and take some pics
> *


NICE PATTERNS...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 01:56 PM~19245258
> *NICE PATTERNS...
> *


thanks bro.. hopefully the will look as good as yours...SAL is throwing down on yours


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 5 2010, 06:47 PM~19247516
> *thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

took some pics of the progress of the patterns.. still need to do alot of airbrushin,drop shadows,and murals, then im gonna candy the whole car with orange.. except the roof


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

2 Members: macgyver, ~KANDY N CHROME~ supp dogg


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

dayum......64 is off the hook.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 10:10 PM~19249446
> *dayum......64 is off the hook.....
> *


thanks bro.... still have alot to do the candy the whole thing


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 01:00 AM~19249313
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Like mcdonalds "I'm loving it" :biggrin: and I can't believe you still have the rims on while painting....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 5 2010, 10:16 PM~19249534
> *Like mcdonalds "I'm loving it" :biggrin:  and I can't believe you still have the rims on while painting....
> *


i have tire covers on em, but when i take pics i take em off


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

orale, clear the shit n hit the interior shop :biggrin: looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 5 2010, 10:27 PM~19249679
> *orale, clear the shit n hit the interior shop :biggrin: looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *


interior is done and waitn on the paint.. candy is next bro


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 5 2010, 10:30 PM~19249717
> *interior is done and waitn on the paint.. candy is next bro
> *


oh damn so ur gettin close! and i know homie i was just playin cuz them patterns are looking good by itself :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 5 2010, 10:35 PM~19249771
> *lookin good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.. hopefully will look as good as some as your work


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 5 2010, 10:39 PM~19249812
> *oh damn so ur gettin close! and i know homie i was just playin cuz them patterns are looking good by itself  :biggrin:
> *


patterns still need alot of work but i have a base to work off of.. thanks though


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Dec 5 2010, 09:10 PM~19249445]








[/quote]


:wow: :wow: TTMFT! :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> macgyver,Dec 5 2010, 09:10 PM~19249445]


 :wow: :wow: TTMFT! :naughty:
[/quote]
gonna look good with all 6 of your jars of flake poping thru the candy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 10:56 PM~19249992
> *
> *


suup dogg. did u get my text


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 5 2010, 10:00 PM~19250028
> *suup dogg. did u get my text
> *


did u get the update right now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 11:02 PM~19250053
> *did u get the update right now :biggrin:
> *


cool,got your new # bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 5 2010, 11:10 PM~19249445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

look's good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow Looks Real Good Mac!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

its so beautiful i need a tissue :tears: , for real your paint works fuckin boss :worship:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 5 2010, 11:16 PM~19250188
> *bad ass
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 5 2010, 11:19 PM~19250213
> *look's good
> *


thanks kabel


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 5 2010, 11:26 PM~19250265
> *Wow Looks Real Good Mac!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 5 2010, 11:44 PM~19250362
> *its so beautiful i need a tissue :tears: , for real your paint works fuckin boss  :worship:
> *


thanks dogg.. i hate showing everyone what it looks like cause its gonna look alot different with the candy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

some more of the interior


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:wow: man gawd damn homie this foe is gonna be serious!!!!!! great work now its gonna be killin me to see it kandied!!!!!!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 05:27 AM~19251074
> *:wow: man gawd damn homie this foe is gonna be serious!!!!!! great work now its gonna be killin me to see it kandied!!!!!!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks mike... hope it looks sick with the candy


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 08:49 AM~19251112
> *thanks mike... hope it looks sick with the candy
> *


oh it will im sure of it then you need actual camera pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 06:14 AM~19251155
> *oh it will im sure of it then you need actual camera pics!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya,, cell phone pics suck


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0 Looking Good Homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 6 2010, 07:11 AM~19251296
> *:0  :0  Looking Good Homie
> *


thanks bro, its taking forever


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 05:48 AM~19251014
> *some more of the interior
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 6 2010, 08:59 AM~19251826
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks pie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 5 2010, 11:00 PM~19249313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Real Good Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wow: That 4 is gonna look sick with the candy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

lookin good mac


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 6 2010, 12:47 PM~19253602
> *Looks Real Good Mac  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bROther


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 6 2010, 01:43 PM~19254035
> *:wow:  That 4 is gonna look sick with the candy!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hopefully it will look like nuthin else around.. thanks though


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 6 2010, 03:43 PM~19255090
> *lookin good mac
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP FROM YOUR FRIENDS CHINO, AND LIZ AT DREAMWORK CUSTOMS...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 6 2010, 04:49 PM~19255649
> *MONDAY BUMP FROM YOUR FRIENDS CHINO, AND LIZ AT DREAMWORK CUSTOMS...
> *


well i thank you chino and liz


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 05:05 PM~19255794
> *
> *


i feal like we just won the superbowl,they fired coach McCheatinDaniels... yaaaa


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 04:27 PM~19255980
> *i feal like we just won the superbowl,they fired coach McCheatinDaniels... yaaaa
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 05:32 PM~19256022
> *:cheesy:
> *


party at bishods crib....




your bronco room looks like you been collecting bronco chit for years homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 04:33 PM~19256032
> *party at bishods crib....
> your bronco room looks like you been collecting bronco chit for years homie.. :thumbsup:
> *


i have .....since i was 4 :0..so if u find any stuff send it my way


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 05:34 PM~19256040
> *i have .....since i was 4 :0..so if u find any stuff send it my way
> *


i will fer sure bro... got stuff laying all around the house


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 05:00 PM~19256275
> *i will fer sure bro... got stuff laying all around the house
> *


let me know i will pay for shipping :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 06:14 PM~19256432
> *let me know i will pay for shipping :cheesy:
> *


cool bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 6 2010, 05:41 PM~19256790
> *:drama:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

suup fellers


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:rimshot: TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 6 2010, 10:46 PM~19259683
> *:drama:
> *


goodmornig chino and liz


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 7 2010, 07:06 AM~19261349
> *:rimshot:  TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


thanks 50.... no bites yet on the chevy yet?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

I GOT some harleys deals


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up MAC,


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

they still got those denver bronco scratchers on sale thier


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 7 2010, 06:42 PM~19266822
> *I GOT some harleys deals
> *


sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 7 2010, 08:25 PM~19267852
> *they still got those denver bronco scratchers on sale thier
> *


yup broncos at arizona this week


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 7 2010, 07:26 PM~19267868
> *yup broncos at arizona this week
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 7 2010, 08:40 PM~19268018
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 04:47 PM~19255121
> *hopefully it will look like nuthin else around.. thanks though
> *


I think thats why you got that wheel barrel of cash coming your way! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 7 2010, 11:01 PM~19269358
> *I think thats why you got that wheel barrel of cash coming your way!  :biggrin:
> *


trudat brotha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good foo :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats crackn Mac... hit me up got somebody intrested in ur ride that has cash bro and looking to by a/s/a/p ..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 5 2010, 11:10 PM~19249445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good GT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 08:45 AM~19271341
> *looking good foo  :cheesy:
> *


thanks chawps


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 8 2010, 08:48 AM~19271373
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 02:57 PM~19274363
> *:wave:
> *


whats new?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 8 2010, 03:04 PM~19274427
> *Looking good GT!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

getting some chrome back today from the polisher.. looks good.. bad cell phone pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 07:59 PM~19277142
> *getting some chrome back today from the polisher.. looks good.. bad cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 8 2010, 09:16 PM~19278744
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

getn some more drop shadows tonight on the 64


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

dam homez that shit looks sick ass fuck cant wait to see the rest of it  :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 06:59 PM~19277142
> *getting some chrome back today from the polisher.. looks good.. bad cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna put wiper blades on it or put bullets on? Its looking sick though :wow:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:36 PM~19279689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Nice Very Nice


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 9 2010, 01:35 AM~19279673
> *getn some more drop shadows tonight on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: fokkin awesome mac keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2010, 11:40 PM~19280397
> *dam homez that shit looks sick ass fuck cant wait to see the rest of it    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks SOLO 68


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 11:43 PM~19280425
> *You gonna put wiper blades on it or put bullets on? Its looking sick though  :wow:
> *


probably put the blades back on it, but who knows


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 9 2010, 06:10 AM~19281545
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: Nice Very Nice
> *


thanks 50


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 9 2010, 06:15 AM~19281556
> *:wow: fokkin awesome mac keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks mike


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Dec 8 2010, 09:36 PM~19279689]








[/quote]
:wow: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:35 PM~19279673
> *getn some more drop shadows tonight on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> macgyver,Dec 8 2010, 09:36 PM~19279689]


:wow: :naughty: :h5:
[/quote]
suup mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 9 2010, 09:51 AM~19282776
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 9 2010, 04:35 PM~19285815
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

looking good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:waitinformorepicslikeanaddict: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

cant wait to see the murals and kandy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 9 2010, 11:30 PM~19289894
> *looking good.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 10 2010, 05:48 AM~19290726
> *  :waitinformorepicslikeanaddict:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good mike.. gonna bust out the murals this weekend.. il post pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 10 2010, 06:29 AM~19290813
> *cant wait to see the murals and kandy
> *


x2


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 10:36 PM~19279689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMM!!!!!! THATS BADASS.GREAT JOB MAC :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 10 2010, 09:32 AM~19291854
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  DAMMMMMMM!!!!!! THATS BADASS.GREAT JOB MAC  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, should look cool under the candy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

finally got a answer back on the house we wanted to buy in arizona, and they accepted our offer.... 7 months of waiting and its finally gonna happen... they said 30 to 45 days we can move in... guess i beter get my ass off this computer and finish my paint on my ride


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 05:35 PM~19295832
> *finally got a answer back on the house we wanted to buy in arizona, and they accepted our offer.... 7 months of waiting and its finally gonna happen... they said 30 to 45 days we can move in... guess i beter get my ass off this computer and finish my paint on my ride
> *


DAMN BROTHA THATS GOOD NEWS... :0


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 10:35 PM~19279673
> *getn some more drop shadows tonight on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KILLIN IT MAC... :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 06:35 PM~19295832
> *finally got a answer back on the house we wanted to buy in arizona, and they accepted our offer.... 7 months of waiting and its finally gonna happen... they said 30 to 45 days we can move in... guess i beter get my ass off this computer and finish my paint on my ride
> *


Congrats on Getting your house homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 05:44 PM~19295932
> *DAMN BROTHA THATS GOOD NEWS... :0
> *


YESSIR, hows goodtimes in az mikeymike... keep a ear open for a jobby job out there


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 05:44 PM~19295942
> *YOU KILLIN IT MAC... :0
> *


thanks bro.. i gotta get alot of paint done this weekend cause i need to be in the house packing


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 10 2010, 06:05 PM~19296127
> *Congrats on Getting your house homie
> *


thanks bro.. moving closer so we can grab a beer.. :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:20 PM~19296884
> *YESSIR, hows goodtimes in az mikeymike... keep a ear open for a jobby job out there
> *


YOU GOT IT HOMIE....  HIT ME UP SOMETIME..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 04:35 PM~19295832
> *finally got a answer back on the house we wanted to buy in arizona, and they accepted our offer.... 7 months of waiting and its finally gonna happen... they said 30 to 45 days we can move in... guess i beter get my ass off this computer and finish my paint on my ride
> *


*Congrats! ! ! *


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 07:50 PM~19297114
> *YOU GOT IT HOMIE....   HIT ME UP SOMETIME..
> *


i will bro, you will have to send me your # again so i can program you in my new phone


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 07:52 PM~19297126
> *Congrats! ! !
> *


thanks bro, closer to cali to help ya on the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

suup justin


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:59 PM~19297167
> *i will bro, you will have to send me your # again so i can program you in my new phone
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:03 PM~19297193
> *PM SENT...
> *


got it bro


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 10:35 PM~19279673
> *getn some more drop shadows tonight on the 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 08:10 PM~19297248
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:00 PM~19297180
> *suup justin
> *


Not much man. Congratulations on the new house, now we have another badass Arizona builder. Cali better look out


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 08:21 PM~19297327
> *Not much man. Congratulations on the new house, now we have another badass Arizona builder. Cali better look out
> *


thanks bro, but i aint that good... cali is bout 5 years ahead of me.. im ol skool... il have to get your # to come by and check out your ride again.. this time i can stay and help work on it


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:00 PM~19297172
> *thanks bro, closer to cali to help ya on the 64 :biggrin:
> *


Say Yeah Boyee!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 08:31 PM~19297402
> *Say Yeah Boyee!
> *


flaaaaaava flav!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:32 PM~19297409
> *flaaaaaava flav!!
> *


Flava flav to But...we doing it west coast style today.. :biggrin: 

ohnM95azacM&feature
XllU_hAVTBE&feature


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 09:20 PM~19297731
> *Flava flav to But...we doing it west coast style today.. :biggrin:
> 
> ohnM95azacM&feature
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

so the house in AZ finally closed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 10 2010, 10:22 PM~19298225
> *so the house in AZ finally closed?
> *


yessir, 7 months of sittin on our asses not know to pack or not, but worth the wait


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

seems to be the standard nowadays...my parents are trying to refi and the lenders having them do all kind of shit for the last 3 or 4 months.

Cool, so Imma hit you up when I be in AZ then or if you and your tribe roll out to Disneyland, I live a few blocks away, hit me up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I sure hope I get to see this car in person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 10 2010, 11:39 PM~19298846
> *seems to be the standard nowadays...my parents are trying to refi and the lenders having them do all kind of shit for the last 3 or 4 months.
> 
> Cool, so Imma hit you up when I be in AZ then or if you and your tribe roll out to Disneyland, I live a few blocks away, hit me up.
> *


we will definately be hitn disney land so i will bro.. keep in touch


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2010, 02:09 AM~19299498
> *I sure hope I get to see this car in person.
> *


stop by anytime your in the springs larry


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:26 PM~19296918
> *thanks bro.. moving closer so we can grab a beer.. :biggrin:
> *


Anytime homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 09:02 AM~19300411
> *:wave:
> *


suup bro.. you gonna fly out here and help me pack some boxes..lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 11 2010, 09:44 AM~19300610
> *Anytime homie
> *


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

keeping it on top for the homie


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Keeping it to the`top for the homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 11 2010, 03:16 PM~19302177
> *Keeping it to the`top for the homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 11 2010, 07:25 PM~19303716
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 09:50 AM~19300350
> *stop by anytime your in the springs larry
> *


I want to see that bish with candy on it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 09:08 PM~19304295
> *:wave:
> *


hello bratANAY !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2010, 09:09 PM~19304308
> *I want to see that bish with candy on it :biggrin:
> *


X2 LARRY.... WORKING ON THE MURALS NOW,IL POST SOME PICS.. GOT ABOUT 20 MURALS TO GO AND GOT 3 DONE TONIGHT..


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:28 PM~19304412
> *hello bratANAY !
> *


Lol What's Up! :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looking good mac!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:39 PM~19304479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool the Progression from a Creepy looking Man lol to a Beautiful Woman lol Nice Work looks Awesome


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:39 PM~19304479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looks very good macgyver  what kind or brand of airbush you use


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 11 2010, 09:58 PM~19304571
> * looking good mac!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 10:00 PM~19304588
> *That is so cool the Progression from a Creepy looking Man lol to a Beautiful Woman lol Nice Work looks Awesome
> *


lol, i started airbrushin anjolie jolie(spelt wrong) but it turned out looking like some other chick.. oh well still looks cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2010, 10:03 PM~19304609
> *:0  :0 looks very good macgyver   what kind or brand of airbush you use
> *


thanks bro... ive used a badger 150 for 20 years but now use iwata... its on its last leg and sprays paint non stop so its a challange to use but im not complaining


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:06 PM~19304635
> *lol, i started airbrushin anjolie jolie(spelt wrong) but it turned out looking like some other chick.. oh well still looks cool
> *


I thought it Resembled her in the End but Not at all from the Start lol that's who I thought of 1st when I saw the End Result


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 10:09 PM~19304654
> *I thought it Resembled her in the End but Not at all from the Start lol that's who I thought of 1st when I saw the End Result
> *


i still gotta add the detail so we will see tomorrow if it looks like her? who knows


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

forgot to post these pics.... 
my homie at work dumped his biiiitch and she got mad when he wasnt home and keyd one of his drop tops caprice,,, so im in the process of re painting it candy red... but before i put the candy i had to put a mural on the trunk.. since he has gator interior i put a gator eating his ex bitch.. she has a tattoo on her ass of a black widow so i put one on the mural, and i put and torn off hand laying on the ground with a key in it, with bitch written on it.... i have some pics of the mural so far and i candyied it on friday but forgot to take pics, il take pics on monday and post em


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 09:06 PM~19304635
> *lol, i started airbrushin anjolie jolie(spelt wrong) but it turned out looking like some other chick.. oh well still looks cool
> *


I can tell it was her by the eyes and them lips


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 11 2010, 10:42 PM~19304906
> *I can tell it was her by the eyes and them lips
> *


i need to finish the detail


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:40 PM~19304895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 10:44 PM~19304916
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That's Awesome!
> *


looks beter in person


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:49 PM~19304958
> *looks beter in person
> *


Aww man I wish I could see it take it for a Joy Ride down to Texas lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 10:58 PM~19305032
> *Aww man I wish I could see it take it for a Joy Ride down to Texas lol! :cheesy:
> *


car looks sweet even before i touched it


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 12:03 AM~19305063
> *car looks sweet even before i touched it
> *


Aww Shut Up lol  :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Dam homie.. you got down on angelina Lopez... lol :biggrin: But seriously Looks awsome.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 11:04 PM~19305071
> *Aww Shut Up lol   :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 11:12 PM~19305137
> *Dam homie.. you got down on angelina Lopez... lol  :biggrin:  But seriously Looks awsome..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahha... ya i need some second mans advise on where i need to touch up to make it look more like angelina jolie... been staring at it for hours and gave up and came inside,,,its freezing outside... gonna hit it hard in the morning..... looks like i need to chinese her eyes out and longer eye lashes? whatcha think


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

heres the house i just bought in AZ.... welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy Crap That's Nice Maybe I will go to AZ after all I will live by the Pool lol  :happysad:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:21 PM~19305208
> *heres the house i just bought in AZ....  welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:18 PM~19305179
> *hahahahha... ya i need some second mans advise on where i need to touch up to make it look more like angelina jolie... been staring at it for hours and gave up and came inside,,,its freezing outside... gonna hit it hard in the morning..... looks like i need to chinese her eyes out and longer eye lashes? whatcha think
> *


I would just google her and compare pics.. but less is better sometimes.. Just like a tattoo.. you can add later rather than messing it up.. maybe its shadowing.. but I'm no airbrush artist.. but she looks like her.. and may not need anything.. sleep on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 11 2010, 11:24 PM~19305221
> *Holy Crap That's Nice Maybe I will go to AZ after all I will live by the Pool lol  :happysad:
> *


sounds good


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 11 2010, 11:24 PM~19305223
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 11:25 PM~19305227
> *I would just google her and compare pics.. but less is better sometimes.. Just like a tattoo.. you can add later rather than messing it up.. maybe its shadowing.. but I'm no airbrush artist.. but she looks like her.. and may not need anything.. sleep on it.
> *


thats no help! lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:29 PM~19305251
> *thats no help! lol
> *


 :biggrin: all in all she looks good to me..


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 11:30 PM~19305257
> *:biggrin:  all in all she looks good to me..
> *


she looks like a crackhead..lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:31 PM~19305265
> *she looks like a crackhead..lol
> *


I just don't see the resemblance bro.. :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

lol, gross


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:40 PM~19304895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sick


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 02:21 AM~19305208
> *heres the house i just bought in AZ....  welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!
> 
> 
> ...


gawd damn mac how mush a spread like that goes for in az?????????  and congrats nice friggin house!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:39 PM~19304479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 12:21 AM~19305208
> *heres the house i just bought in AZ....  welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: bad ass homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 12 2010, 12:09 AM~19305480
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sick
> *


thanks bro... i candyied red so the mural is under the candy.. il take pics monday


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 12 2010, 06:24 AM~19306130
> *gawd damn mac how mush a spread like that goes for in az?????????   and congrats nice friggin house!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


the house is only a few years old, and was close to 400k when built, but we made an offer for 100k , and they took it... houses are cheap right now in az


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 12 2010, 07:21 AM~19306246
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks bro... the hard part is i did the same one on the other side also


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 12 2010, 07:21 AM~19306247
> *:wow:  :wow:  bad ass homie
> *


thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:21 PM~19305208
> *heres the house i just bought in AZ....  welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!
> 
> 
> ...


on my way    Mark i swoopin u up on the way


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 08:50 AM~19306492
> *on my way      Mark i swoopin u up on the way
> *


sounds good.. 4hour drive so you beter leave now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 08:06 AM~19306537
> *sounds good.. 4hour drive so you beter leave now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 09:11 AM~19306555
> *:0
> *


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 10:48 AM~19306303
> *the house is only a few years old, and was close to 400k when built, but we made an offer for 100k , and they took it... houses are cheap right now in az
> *


thats awesome something like that down here still in the 250s and up congrats!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 12 2010, 10:21 AM~19306905
> *thats awesome something like that down here still in the 250s and up congrats!!!!!
> *


thanks bro.. ya we went to florida bout 7 months ago and was looking at houses in titusville


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 07:50 AM~19306492
> *on my way      Mark i swoopin u up on the way
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 08:48 AM~19306303
> *the house is only a few years old, and was close to 400k when built, but we made an offer for 100k , and they took it... houses are cheap right now in az
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 11:47 AM~19307383
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 12 2010, 12:26 PM~19307565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:21 PM~19305208
> *heres the house i just bought in AZ....  welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: VINCE WAS KNOCKING BUT HE SAID U DIDNT ANSWER THE DOOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 12 2010, 02:59 PM~19308692
> *:angry: VINCE WAS KNOCKING BUT HE SAID U DIDNT ANSWER THE DOOR.... :biggrin:
> *


lol, sorry i was in my office dropping a duece :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 03:34 PM~19308889
> *lol, sorry i was in my office dropping a duece :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 12 2010, 03:39 PM~19308926
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

fukn broncos.. they suck this year


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

IGOT TWO CARS FOR YOU


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 03:34 PM~19308889
> *lol, sorry i was in my office dropping a duece :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 04:42 PM~19309272
> *fukn broncos.. they suck this year
> *


I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THEY MUST IF THE CARDINALS ARE BEATING THEM... :happysad:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 03:34 PM~19308889
> *lol, sorry i was in my office dropping a duece :biggrin:
> *












NEVERMIND HE GOT IN..... :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:21 PM~19305208
> *heres the house i just bought in AZ....  welcome to all my lay it low friends to come by and jump in the pool and have a corona!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  good luck out there bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 12 2010, 04:49 PM~19309328
> *IGOT TWO CARS FOR YOU
> *


sounds good bro... good talking to ya on the phone


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 12 2010, 04:54 PM~19309376
> *I HATE TO SAY IT BUT THEY MUST IF THE CARDINALS ARE BEATING THEM... :happysad:
> *


ya broncos suck.. think i might start watching golf or bowling


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 12 2010, 04:58 PM~19309397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol too funny


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 12 2010, 05:33 PM~19309624
> *:wow:    good luck out there bro  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: Can't wait to it all kandie out


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318204
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot: Can't wait to it all kandie out
> *


getn closer bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

getn some more murals on my 64 tonight


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 13 2010, 11:14 PM~19321051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one day ill get me one of those :cheesy: what up ,looking good foo :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 13 2010, 11:10 PM~19321031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


interesting mural for a kandied out rag :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 11:20 PM~19321110
> *one day ill get me one of those  :cheesy: what up ,looking good foo  :cheesy:
> *


we have 2 of em at our shop.. red and blue ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 11:21 PM~19321120
> *interesting mural for a kandied out rag  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


inside joke at the shop.. homies ex keyed the car so we put her on the trunk


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 02:14 AM~19321051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mac !!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 13 2010, 11:53 PM~19321341
> *inside joke at the shop.. homies ex keyed the car so we put her on the trunk
> *



ha i saw that , funny actually :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 12:17 AM~19321068
> *getn some more murals on my 64 tonight
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 14 2010, 05:46 AM~19322182
> *looks good mac !!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro.. gotta colorsand and buff now and put the rims back on


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2010, 06:30 AM~19322282
> *ha i saw that , funny actually  :biggrin:
> *


lol, ya..she has that tattoo of the spider on her ass so i put it on the mural, and at the bottom is a hand laying there with a key in, and i wrote bitch on the key.. chit is funny, (till she sees it and keys it again!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 14 2010, 07:07 AM~19322386
> *lookin good homie
> *


thanks bro... hard part is doing the same thing on both sides


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!!! PHX CHAPTER


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 14 2010, 08:09 AM~19322712
> *GOODTIMES!!!!!!!! PHX CHAPTER
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 07:15 AM~19322427
> *lol, ya..she has that tattoo of the spider on her ass so i put it on the mural, and at the bottom is a hand laying there with a key in, and i wrote bitch on the key.. chit is funny, (till she sees it and keys it again!)
> *


LOL I was just thinking that it may entice her to key it again LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 07:03 PM~19327497
> *LOL I was just thinking that it may entice her to key it again LOL
> *


lol, job secuirity.. haha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 08:06 PM~19328230
> *lol, job secuirity.. haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 12:10 AM~19321031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MACGYVER


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 14 2010, 10:12 PM~19329468
> *LOOKS GOOD MACGYVER
> *


thanks my brotha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 09:06 PM~19328230
> *lol, job secuirity.. haha
> *


Lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

suup brittany... chawps said you need to move out to az with me and my family


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 11:47 PM~19329818
> *suup brittany... chawps said you need to move out to az with me and my family
> *


Lol I wish I'd go Swimming every day


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:04 PM~19330027
> *Lol I wish I'd go Swimming every day
> *


naked?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 

It be a little cold to be swimmin right now....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2010, 12:09 AM~19330101
> *:0
> 
> It be a little cold to be swimmin right now....
> *


Oh yeah I was gunna ask if it was a Heated Pool lol?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 12:06 AM~19330061
> *naked?
> *


No lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:12 PM~19330139
> *No lol
> *


ok ok ok, just thought id ask :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 12:16 AM~19330179
> *ok ok ok, just thought id ask  :biggrin:
> *


Nice Try lol!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:18 PM~19330207
> *Nice Try lol!
> *


would you teach me how to swim my good friend!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 12:20 AM~19330233
> *would you teach me how to swim my good friend!!!!!
> *


Get your Arm Floaties lol!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:22 PM~19330247
> *Get your Arm Floaties lol!
> *


oh like that tought you had love fo me i see how it is!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 12:23 AM~19330253
> *oh like that tought you had love fo me i see how it is!!!!!
> *


What I was telling you to get your Arm Floaties so you don't Drown when I Teach you how to Swim Duh! :tongue:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

lolol Puppet gonna wear floties and a cartoon life raft thing lololol.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 12:25 AM~19330271
> *lolol Puppet gonna wear floties and a cartoon life raft thing lololol.
> *


Lol!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:25 PM~19330270
> *What I was telling you to get your Arm Floaties so you don't Drown when I Teach you how to Swim Duh!  :tongue:
> *


thnx love you the best and justin just so stuupiiiid trying to get you naked he cant even get busy with hus blow up doll she like MY HEAD HURTS jajaja lmao :biggrin: sup justin!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 11:25 PM~19330271
> *lolol Puppet gonna wear floties and a cartoon life raft thing lololol.
> *


justin you an ass hope your phone breaks again lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 14 2010, 11:27 PM~19330289
> *thnx love you the best and justin just so stuupiiiid trying to get you naked he cant even get busy with hus blow up doll she like MY HEAD HURTS jajaja lmao :biggrin:  sup justin!!!!
> *


Hey hey my blow up doll never complains, lololol. JK. Whats up puppet are you going to shop tomorrow as theres a late night boogie gonna happen?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 12:27 AM~19330289
> *thnx love you the best and justin just so stuupiiiid trying to get you naked he cant even get busy with hus blow up doll she like MY HEAD HURTS jajaja lmao :biggrin:  sup justin!!!!
> *


Lol! Y'all are so Funny!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 14 2010, 11:27 PM~19330297
> *justin you an ass hope your phone breaks again lol
> *


you really cant swim? If not Im sure bratt will teach you.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 11:28 PM~19330298
> *Hey hey my blow up doll never complains, lololol. JK. Whats up puppet are you going to shop tomorrow as theres a late night boogie gonna happen?
> *


between you and chawps jaja nah I gots to bust a graveyard tomorrow ese!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:28 PM~19330300
> *Lol! Y'all are so Funny!
> *


and your a cute but I heard you a bratt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 11:29 PM~19330307
> *you really cant swim? If not Im sure bratt will teach you.
> *


  I mean  :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 12:30 AM~19330317
> *and your a cute but I heard you a bratt!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn Right and Don't Ever Forget It! Lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 14 2010, 11:31 PM~19330331
> *Damn Right and Don't Ever Forget It! Lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

Chawps just called me am off to the shop homies!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 12:33 AM~19330348
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good Night Guys! Hope Y'all have a Great Day Tomorrow! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

lol.... heated pool... i cant swim either, britt,keep the boys in line..(whatch out for justin and puppet,they sound like there ready for some luv)


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

WTF?? I thought this was a paint thread, not a dating site  

Justin get your sleep, we are gonna be doing patterns on your shit tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 10:36 PM~19279689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick ass work homie


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 11:47 PM~19330442
> *lol.... heated pool... i cant swim either, britt,keep the boys in line..(whatch out for justin and puppet,they sound like there ready for some luv)
> *


not with justin ese memer no **** :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 12:53 AM~19330828
> *WTF?? I thought this was a paint thread, not a dating site
> 
> Justin get your sleep, we are gonna be doing patterns on your shit tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


this is the luv connection up in here..lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 01:03 AM~19330867
> *Sick ass work homie
> *


thanks homie, still gotta candy it


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:10 AM~19331056
> *not with justin ese memer no **** :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

just looking at old projects

PM~15510186]


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ay mac that bike gives me some inspiration dont mind if i borrow some ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 08:33 AM~19332070
> *just looking at old projects
> 
> PM~15510186]
> ...


NICE WORK MAC... OLD AND NEW... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 08:33 AM~19332070
> *just looking at old projects
> 
> PM~15510186]
> ...



When u get down here bro, imma need help on my sons lowrider bike.. I like what you did on this and it would go good with my theme if ur up to it homie..


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

CAR IS NOW READY


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 15 2010, 11:16 AM~19333422
> *ay mac that bike gives me some inspiration dont mind if i borrow some ideas! :biggrin:
> *


sounds good, i borrowed the ruff idea from someone else also


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 12:50 PM~19333967
> *NICE WORK MAC... OLD AND NEW... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 02:05 PM~19334611
> *When u get down here bro, imma need help on my sons lowrider bike.. I like what you did on this and it would go good with my theme if ur up to it homie..
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 15 2010, 04:59 PM~19336056
> *CAR IS NOW READY
> *


which car


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

finished the RUSTANG today, complete bodywork,paint,and interior.. 2 months... i put a green pearl over the car,turned out good


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

so, i just got word back from the bank today and are house closes on the 15th of jan.. so we can move in ,, in bout 30days.. guess i beter start packing... AZ here we come


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 04:50 PM~19336498
> *so, i just got word back from the bank today and are house closes on the 15th of jan.. so we can move in ,, in bout 30days.. guess i beter start packing... AZ here we come
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:59 PM~19336579
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mark


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 06:50 PM~19336498
> *so, i just got word back from the bank today and are house closes on the 15th of jan.. so we can move in ,, in bout 30days.. guess i beter start packing... AZ here we come
> *


Good Luck Homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 15 2010, 06:13 PM~19336707
> *Good Luck Homie
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 05:44 PM~19336454
> *finished the RUSTANG today, complete bodywork,paint,and interior.. 2 months... i put a green pearl over the car,turned out good
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this car is badass, you have any b4 pics of it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 07:11 PM~19337327
> *Wow this car is badass, you have any b4 pics of it?
> *


lemme look... didnt take to many pics cause i dont like fords or rustangs


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

didnt take to many pics,but found this one


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 12:47 AM~19330442
> *lol.... heated pool... i cant swim either, britt,keep the boys in line..(whatch out for justin and puppet,they sound like there ready for some luv)
> *


Lol Why can't Y'all Swim?  :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 09:03 AM~19331883
> *this is the luv connection up in here..lol
> *


Lol Only in AZ! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 06:45 PM~19336468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 15 2010, 10:11 PM~19339234
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 05:44 PM~19336454
> *finished the RUSTANG today, complete bodywork,paint,and interior.. 2 months... i put a green pearl over the car,turned out good
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK... THE COLORS ARE CLASSY...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 11:47 PM~19340184
> *NICE WORK... THE COLORS ARE CLASSY...
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

What for the updates on the 64


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on the house going through...if u need help moving i will send mark that way :0 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 08:33 AM~19332070
> *just looking at old projects
> 
> PM~15510186]
> ...


 :cheesy: i like :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

fucking love connection  no one is swimmin because im drowning u  :biggrin: :happysad: bastards


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 AM~19341568
> *What for the updates on the 64
> *


still workin on the murals, getn ready for candy any day now


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 16 2010, 07:48 AM~19341737
> *Congrats on the house going through...if u need help moving i will send mark that way :0  :biggrin: ttt
> *


lol, im sure he will love that your donateing HIS time..haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 08:48 AM~19342084
> *:cheesy:  i like  :wow:
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 08:52 AM~19342109
> *fucking love connection      no one is swimmin because im drowning u    :biggrin:  :happysad:  bastards
> *


lol, not me, cause im wearing my daughters pink arm floaties


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 16 2010, 06:48 AM~19341737
> *Congrats on the house going through...if u need help moving i will send mark that way :0  :biggrin: ttt
> *


The only thing I'm packing is the foe... Cause its dam near done.. :biggrin: JK! 

Sup Mac..


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 08:52 AM~19342109
> *fucking love connection      no one is swimmin because im drowning u    :biggrin:  :happysad:  bastards
> *


not me cuz am hanging on to the bratt and she cute right britt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 09:48 AM~19343062
> *The only thing I'm packing is the foe... Cause its dam near done..  :biggrin:  JK!
> 
> Sup Mac..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 05:50 PM~19336498
> *so, i just got word back from the bank today and are house closes on the 15th of jan.. so we can move in ,, in bout 30days.. guess i beter start packing... AZ here we come
> *


hell yeah you throwin a bbq right we bring the beer to welcome you :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 16 2010, 11:37 AM~19342959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep! :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 16 2010, 01:14 PM~19344097
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> Yep! :cheesy:
> *


aaaw thnx for letting me hang on from your floatties!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :h5: :boink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:48 AM~19343062
> *The only thing I'm packing is the foe... Cause its dam near done..  :biggrin:  JK!
> 
> Sup Mac..
> *


hahaha lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 12:50 PM~19343952
> *hell yeah you throwin a bbq right we bring the beer to welcome you  :biggrin:
> *


hells ya...mmmm beer


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 03:31 PM~19345207
> *aaaw thnx for letting me hang on from your floatties!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


lol, il sink like a rock.. dont know how to swim


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 05:14 PM~19346067
> *hells ya...mmmm beer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 06:00 PM~19346392
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 12:50 PM~19343952
> *hell yeah you throwin a bbq right we bring the beer to welcome you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:10 PM~19347000
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

getting some more done on my 64


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Dec 16 2010, 09:42 PM~19348981]
getting some more done on my 64








[/quote]


:0 Looking good Mac. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> macgyver,Dec 16 2010, 09:42 PM~19348981]
> getting some more done on my 64


 :0 Looking good Mac. :biggrin:
[/quote]
thanks holmes


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 11:42 PM~19348981
> *getting some more done on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :0
> hno: your going to be killing them homie :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 16 2010, 11:42 PM~19349508
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> > :0
> > hno: your going to be killing them homie :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> thanks 50


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

coming out badass bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 17 2010, 07:34 AM~19350761
> *coming out badass bro
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 10:42 PM~19348981
> *getting some more done on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaw shit 64 looks like its almost ready to roll :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 03:31 PM~19345207
> *aaaw thnx for letting me hang on from your floatties!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


  :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :ninja: :rant: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :buttkick:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh mac, I have a pint of KK tangerine if you're interested, not opened...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2010, 09:06 AM~19351295
> *aaaaaaaaaw shit  64 looks like its almost ready to roll :cheesy:
> *


getn close


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 17 2010, 01:59 PM~19353569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, u and your family as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 17 2010, 02:00 PM~19353584
> *Oh mac, I have a pint of KK tangerine if you're interested, not opened...
> *


i need 2 quarts, but a pint is a good start... how mush?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

morning MAC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 09:03 AM~19359844
> *morning MAC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MORNING HOMIE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 08:14 AM~19359897
> *MORNING HOMIE
> *


packin yet :cheesy: (no ****)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 01:16 PM~19361353
> *packin yet  :cheesy: (no ****)
> *


yessir and selling and giving chit away on craigslist


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 04:33 PM~19361437
> *yessir and selling and giving chit away on craigslist
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 links??


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19361901
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 links??
> *


lol, floridas a long way to ship a toaster.lol


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 08:23 AM~19362086
> *lol, floridas a long way to ship a toaster.lol
> *


depends on the toaster... glock? springfield? smith and wesson? kimber?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 18 2010, 06:45 PM~19362211
> *depends on the toaster... glock? springfield? smith and wesson? kimber?
> *


sig :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 12:33 PM~19361437
> *yessir and selling and giving chit away on craigslist
> *


betta send me shit im paying fo shipping :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 11:42 PM~19348981
> *getting some more done on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Awesome Mac!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 18 2010, 03:45 PM~19362211
> *depends on the toaster... glock? springfield? smith and wesson? kimber?
> *


tru tru


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 04:58 PM~19362572
> *betta send me shit im paying fo shipping :angry:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 18 2010, 11:28 PM~19365290
> *Looks Awesome Mac!!! :cheesy:
> *


thanks brittttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 12:54 AM~19365424
> *thanks brittttt
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 10:42 PM~19348981
> *getting some more done on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 06:23 PM~19362086
> *lol, floridas a long way to ship a toaster.lol
> *


he wants your mismatch dishes!!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 19 2010, 12:56 AM~19365683
> *:wow:
> *


suup justin.. we will be there jan 15


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 19 2010, 04:30 AM~19366182
> *he wants your mismatch dishes!!!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, too funny


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 19 2010, 10:13 AM~19366695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guys! Y'all gotta go see the Pic I left for Elspock on Detonater's Thread LMAO!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 10:54 AM~19367184
> *:wave:
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 11:20 AM~19367300
> *Hi Guys! Y'all gotta go see the Pic I left for Elspock on Detonater's Thread LMAO!!!
> *


il check it out britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 19 2010, 11:39 AM~19367410
> *TTMFT
> *


thanks 50


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 02:16 PM~19367928
> *il check it out britt
> *


Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 02:09 PM~19368251
> *
> *


good game so far... tebow looking good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 01:58 PM~19368524
> *good game so far... tebow looking good
> *


yup yup.....so far hno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 03:08 PM~19368577
> *yup yup.....so far hno:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 03:21 PM~19369078
> *
> *


ok now its :drama:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

close game so far 20 to 20


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

fkn broncos,,, they suck


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 04:24 PM~19369459
> *fkn broncos,,, they suck
> *


 :rant: :| :sprint:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MIKEYMIKE, D MadGOODTIMER86, BIGRUBE644

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

very nice work homez


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 05:54 PM~19369683
> *:rant:  :|  :sprint:
> *


sorry,they do....tebow looked good today but gonna get hurt if he wants to keep running it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

suup johnny
2 Members: macgyver, kaddyman


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 19 2010, 06:39 PM~19370057
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MIKEYMIKE, D MadGOODTIMER86, BIGRUBE644
> 
> ...


suup brothas


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D MadGOODTIMER86_@Dec 19 2010, 06:49 PM~19370123
> *very nice work homez
> *


thanks bro


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 11:42 PM~19348981
> *getting some more done on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sick sick homie!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Dec 19 2010, 09:43 PM~19371811
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sick sick homie!!!
> *


thanks doggy... looks like we moving in 3 weeks to the big az


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 10:41 PM~19371791
> *suup johnny
> 2 Members: macgyver, kaddyman
> *


nada homie jus chillin n you bro? got out the cold uh dawgy... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Dec 19 2010, 09:45 PM~19371828
> *nada homie jus chillin n you bro? got out the cold uh dawgy... :biggrin:
> *


ya, il be out in my pool while your in a blizzard :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 10:47 PM~19371852
> *ya, il be out in my pool while your in a blizzard :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: must be nice bro...alamosa is cold bro i hate this shit.... :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Dec 19 2010, 09:51 PM~19371875
> *:biggrin: must be nice bro...alamosa is cold bro i hate this shit.... :banghead:
> *


i hear ya,,,,, our home is allways open when your ready to bring the family for a vacation


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 10:52 PM~19371890
> *i hear ya,,,,, our home is allways open when your ready to bring the family for a vacation
> *


gracias homie i mite jus have to take a roll to AZ and visit dawg...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Dec 19 2010, 09:57 PM~19371929
> *gracias homie i mite jus have to take a roll to AZ and visit dawg...
> *


not that far from ya dogg... im allready waitn fer ya and lookin fer a house for you down there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19378289
> *BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup mac :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 20 2010, 09:38 PM~19379704
> *:wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19378289
> *BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE
> *


suup brotha


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 20 2010, 08:38 PM~19379704
> *:wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


well hello britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 08:41 PM~19379735
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 20 2010, 10:48 PM~19381383
> *:naughty:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


suup holmeslice


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats the word mac, how is the 64


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

finally ready for some orange candy


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

it sure looks ugly in the pic but wait till you see the candy on it.. will look real good


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Dec 20 2010, 11:18 PM~19382252]
finally ready for some orange candy











Wow it's come a long way.. Looking good man, can't wait to see it candied out and in the sun.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 12:23 AM~19382288
> *macgyver,Dec 20 2010, 11:18 PM~19382252]
> finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> ...


thanks bro... its gonna sure look good with all your flake under the patterns and candy..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2010, 11:28 PM~19382321
> *thanks bro... its gonna sure look good with all your flake under the patterns and candy..
> *


Thanks Mac, but the flake is only a small piece of the puzzle.. You've put in major hours getting the ride this far.. and I belive it will pay off when it's done.. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 03:18 AM~19382252
> *finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: serious bizness!!!!!!!!! looks good homie !!!!!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 01:09 AM~19382184
> *suup brotha
> *


just enjoying this california rain were having and getting ready for christmas homie hows it going over there ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 12:32 AM~19382348
> *Thanks Mac, but the flake is only a small piece of the puzzle.. You've put in major hours getting the ride this far.. and I belive it will pay off when it's done..  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg.. ya so far with the paint finished ive been offered 15k...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 21 2010, 05:37 AM~19383044
> *:wow: serious bizness!!!!!!!!! looks good homie !!!!!!!
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> > finally ready for some orange candy
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 21 2010, 07:05 AM~19383265
> *just enjoying this california rain were having and getting ready for christmas homie hows it going over there ?
> *


sounds good.. ive been doing 100 things at once.. packing and getting ready to move, getting our shop situated with a new painter, and workin late nights on the 64.. oh ya and xmas... lol... be glad next month when im chillen in our new house where i can sit down and take a break.. lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 12:18 AM~19382252
> *finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> 
> ...



ready to take a cruise down central :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 01:18 AM~19382252
> *finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 bad ass mac


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

That shits lookin REAL good bro, can't wait to see it candied.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

looking good cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 21 2010, 08:37 AM~19383666
> *ready to take a cruise down central  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good brutha


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 21 2010, 12:59 PM~19385520
> *:0  :0 bad ass mac
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 21 2010, 01:31 PM~19385745
> *That shits lookin REAL good bro, can't wait to see it candied.
> *


thanks dogg.. 2morrow night im spraying it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 21 2010, 06:58 PM~19388263
> *looking good cant wait to see it done  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 thanks lupe


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up Mac


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 08:27 PM~19389038
> *wut up Mac
> *


JUS GETN HOME FROM THE SHOP LATE FROM PAINTN A CHRYSLER 300.. GOTTA FLAME IT TOMMOROW THEN I GETZ TO MY 64


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 12:11 AM~19382212
> *suup dogg
> *


just here man, so what part of the valley you moving to?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 07:44 PM~19389186
> *JUS GETN HOME FROM THE SHOP LATE FROM PAINTN A CHRYSLER 300.. GOTTA FLAME IT TOMMOROW THEN I GETZ TO MY 64
> *


 :drama: pix


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2010, 09:05 PM~19389401
> *just here man, so what part of the valley you moving to?
> *


IN BUCKEYE BRO


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 09:07 PM~19389428
> *:wave:
> *


suup chino


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 20 2010, 11:48 PM~19381383
> *:naughty:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Lol!  :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 09:22 PM~19389547
> *:drama: pix
> *


el, tomorrow el homie el kitto taco bell holmes


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 21 2010, 01:09 AM~19382193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I Can't Wait! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 09:41 PM~19389757
> *Lol!   :wave:
> *


supp britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 09:43 PM~19389777
> *:biggrin:
> :wow: I Can't Wait!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Britt :biggrin: lol what up homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 08:27 PM~19389038
> *wut up Mac
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

are you planning to candy before it goes to AZ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 09:39 PM~19389744
> *IN BUCKEYE BRO
> *


cool, not far from AV


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 12:18 AM~19382252
> *finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 22 2010, 08:11 AM~19392360
> *Hi  Britt  :biggrin:  lol    what up homie
> *


Hi, I hope the Homie Part is for Mac Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2010, 08:45 AM~19392509
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 22 2010, 01:09 PM~19394693
> *are you planning to candy before it goes to AZ?
> *


yessir, just finished it


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 22 2010, 01:50 PM~19394971
> *cool, not far from AV
> *


cool, so il have a friend to show me around


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 22 2010, 07:11 PM~19397769
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 10:03 PM~19399251
> *Hi, I hope the Homie Part is for Mac Lol! :biggrin:
> *


lol, supp 50 and the homie britt.... homegirl i mean


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2010, 11:03 PM~19399251
> *Hi, I hope the Homie Part is for Mac Lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

what up Homie i can't wait to the 64 to be sprayed  whats good at your end besides packing and x-mas


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

i painted this car today and did a flame job on it,,, then unmasked it and pulled my 64 in the booth for sum candy


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 12:56 AM~19400442
> *i painted this car today and did a flame job on it,,, then unmasked it and pulled my 64 in the booth for sum candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats clean homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 22 2010, 11:57 PM~19400454
> *:thumbsup:  thats clean homie
> *


its aiight, but i didnt spend alot of time on the flames cause i was ready to paint my chit


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> > cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> > cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 12:06 AM~19400545
> *X2  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks mark, beter pics tommorow


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 12:59 AM~19400482
> *cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> 
> 
> ...


I"m diggin the candy I've been waiting to see pics. I like how the patterns are still very visiable.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 12:18 AM~19382252
> *finally ready for some orange candy
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB MAC...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2010, 11:59 PM~19400482
> *cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> 
> 
> ...


great job mac-weroh.. tight.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

looks good mac and yes buy a camera big money!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 01:59 AM~19400482
> *cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it with all the trim


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2010, 01:59 AM~19401122
> *I"m diggin the candy I've been waiting to see pics. I like how the patterns are still very visiable.
> *


thanks larry... looks 200x beter in person... i took about 10 pics last night with my cell but cell phone pics look horrible... il try and get some beter ones today


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 02:04 AM~19401138
> *GREAT JOB MAC...
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 23 2010, 02:37 AM~19401214
> *great job mac-weroh.. tight.
> *


thanks my brotha ruben


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 23 2010, 05:58 AM~19401482
> *looks good mac and yes buy a camera big money!!!!!!!!!!!lol  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, ya, i know i know.. i need a beter camera


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 23 2010, 07:01 AM~19401615
> *Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it with all the trim
> *


x2.... thanks holmes


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2010, 11:59 PM~19400482
> *cell phone pics suck... candy is a bright orange but in the pics they look red.. looks like i need to invest in a camera
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: now we need some sun pics


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CO is losing a great painter!

Great job primo!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 12:52 AM~19400400
> *lol, supp 50 and the homie britt.... homegirl i mean
> *


Lol! :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 23 2010, 12:56 AM~19400442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW that looks Freaking Awesome Mac!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 08:17 AM~19401937
> *:cheesy:  now we need some sun pics
> *


x2 ... need some sun... been snowy and foggy


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 23 2010, 05:40 PM~19405463
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


thanks 50


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 23 2010, 05:55 PM~19405549
> *CO is losing a great painter!
> 
> Great job primo!
> *


thanks ceez..... il be flying back and sparying a few that i got lined up here at our shop


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 07:04 PM~19405982
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> Oh WOW that looks Freaking Awesome Mac!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks britt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 09:17 PM~19406497
> *more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

good job love it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 08:17 PM~19406497
> *more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd
> 
> 
> ...



im ready to roll shotgun :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 07:17 PM~19406497
> *more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Thats come a long way mac.. Looks crazy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 08:22 PM~19406536
> *:cheesy:
> *


well hello :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 23 2010, 09:56 PM~19407444
> *good job love it
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:57 PM~19407980
> *well hello :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Mac Attack! Lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 10:02 PM~19407513
> *im ready to roll shotgun  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good... we can go to chi chis there in az....


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 10:55 PM~19407965
> *:wow:  Thats come a long way mac.. Looks crazy.. :biggrin:
> *


ya, your flake is amazing and worth every penny... i need a few more jars of white and will hit ya up on the celly homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 10:59 PM~19408007
> *Hey Mac Attack! Lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats new with ya brittANAY!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:00 PM~19408017
> *sounds good... we can go to chi chis there in az....
> *



:cheesy: let me see is britt lets me go


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 AM~19408036
> *whats new with ya brittANAY!
> *


I went to go see a Movie Today with my Friends :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:03 PM~19408037
> *:cheesy:  let me see is britt lets me go
> *


we will keep it on the down low... or she can drive being the desinated driver, so i can pass out in the back seat


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19408056
> *I went to go see a Movie Today with my Friends  :biggrin:
> *



dont tell me ...... a chick flic kuz i know dam well u scuuurd of scary movies hno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:03 PM~19408037
> *:cheesy:  let me see is britt lets me go
> *


nikka just go while I take my swimin classes right britt!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 AM~19408037
> *:cheesy:  let me see is britt lets me go
> *


Why does it Matter you let me go first


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:05 PM~19408068
> *we will keep it on the down low... or she can drive being the desinated driver, so i can pass out in the back seat
> *



last time i was there she got mad at me


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19408056
> *I went to go see a Movie Today with my Friends  :biggrin:
> *


which one


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:05 PM~19408068
> *we will keep it on the down low... or she can drive being the desinated driver, so i can pass out in the back seat
> *


thats fine wme am going to be in the back seat cochino!!!!! you like mexican food right 







eat me!!!!!!!!!! jk lmao :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19408075
> *nikka just go while I take my swimin classes right britt!!
> *



cant wait till summer time ......ama drown your ass :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19408081
> *Why does it Matter you let me go first
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :tears:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:07 PM~19408084
> *last time i was there she got mad at me
> *


its ok buddy ill be there if I dont have a swiming lesson :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 24 2010, 12:05 AM~19408068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:07 PM~19408091
> *thats fine wme am going to be in the back seat cochino!!!!! you like mexican food right
> eat me!!!!!!!!!! jk lmao :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:   :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:07 PM~19408092
> *cant wait till summer time ......ama drown your ass  :biggrin:
> *


oh like that tought we were perros,homies, camaradas, down paisas, compas etc,etc,etc   :tears: :tears:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:10 PM~19408116
> *:thumbsdown:      :ugh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


jajajaja am going to take you to la tolteca homie good burritos there!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:10 PM~19408113
> *:thumbsup:
> It was Burlesque thank you and you know what I have seen a Scary Movie I saw Paranormal Activity 2 in theaters :tongue:
> :thumbsup:
> *



wht u did :cheesy: i havent even gone to see it  ...i forgot what we went to watch last time , was it a funny movie :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19408072
> *dont tell me ...... a chick flic kuz i know dam well u scuuurd of scary movies  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:
awwwwww britt you the best ill grab on to the flotties real good


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 09:17 PM~19406497
> *more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mac  i want something like that for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

britt can i take you to the drive in here in az?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:07 PM~19408084
> *last time i was there she got mad at me
> *


uttt oh, dont piss off your future wife


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:10 PM~19408118
> *oh like that tought we were perros,homies, camaradas, down paisas, compas etc,etc,etc     :tears:  :tears:
> *



well yeah aslong as u dont touch my beer then u crossing lines  ill turn majician and make puppet vanish :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19408155
> *bad ass mac   i want something like that for my bike  :biggrin:
> *


sup isaac!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2010, 12:11 AM~19408137
> *wht u did  :cheesy:  i havent even gone to see it    ...i forgot what we went to watch last time , was it a funny movie  :dunno:
> *


No it was a weird movie Inception or something like that


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19408163
> *uttt oh, dont piss off your future wife
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19408164
> *well yeah aslong as u dont touch my beer then u crossing lines    ill turn majician and make puppet vanish  :biggrin:
> *


chales ese I wont touch your beer ese ill buy the 1st 18 pack wey MILLER HIGH LIFE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:14 PM~19408174
> *No it was a weird movie Inception or something like that
> *



oh yeah i member .......it sucked


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:15 PM~19408177
> *:cheesy:
> *


 nikka he talkin to me and mac I wont piss her off homes good looking out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19408155
> *bad ass mac   i want something like that for my bike  :biggrin:
> *


i can hook it up when your ready bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 24 2010, 12:12 AM~19408147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all have a Drive In Movie? I've Never been to one :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19408195
> *i can hook it up when your ready bro
> *


sup chawps its mac going to help out on the rivi or WHAT wey!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19408158
> *britt can i take you to the drive in here in az?
> *


lol, me and my wife were just talking today at lunch and wondering if az had a drive in.... chit thats cool


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19408202
> *Lol!
> Y'all have a Drive In Movie? I've Never been to one :happysad:
> *



you will but only with me :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19408202
> *Lol!
> you the best
> Y'all have a Drive In Movie? I've Never been to one :happysad:
> *


ill take you I been there lots of times but I really dont watch the movies KNOW WHAT AM SAYING lol :biggrin: 

















































CHAWPS gona kill me :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:18 PM~19408215
> *lol, me and my wife were just talking today at lunch and wondering if az had a drive in.... chit thats cool
> *


yup rollin in the rag its the chit weyyy!!!!!1 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:18 PM~19408207
> *sup chawps its mac going to help out on the rivi or WHAT wey!!!!
> *



shit ill bring justin to wetsand and ill put mac on masking shit up :biggrin: jk hell yeah but you gotta pay the man sukka :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2010, 12:19 AM~19408224
> *you will but only with me  :angry:
> *


Right only when you Sneak Out  :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 24 2010, 12:14 AM~19408167
> *sup isaac!!!
> *


q-vo esepuppet


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:19 PM~19408224
> *you will but only with me  :angry:
> *


   sorry britt really wanted to take you :tears: :tears: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:19 PM~19408228
> *ill take you I been there lots of times but I really dont watch the movies KNOW WHAT AM SAYING lol :biggrin:
> CHAWPS gona kill me  :biggrin:
> *



just for that ama paint your rivi pink fucker :angry: .......poor mac we turned your thread into chat :happysad: ok ok im done :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:20 PM~19408238
> *shit ill bring justin to wetsand and ill put mac on masking shit up  :biggrin:  jk hell yeah  but you gotta pay the man sukka  :biggrin:
> *


why you gotta go there ese


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 24 2010, 12:21 AM~19408251
> *    sorry britt really wanted to take you :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:20 PM~19408236
> *yup rollin in the rag its the chit weyyy!!!!!1 :cheesy:
> *


sweet... im down to hit the theaters with all my 50 kids


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:21 PM~19408243
> *Right only when you Sneak Out  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :boink: :naughty: :squint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:21 PM~19408243
> *Right only when you Sneak Out  :angry:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh no you didddddddddddddddddddddddn't shit yes she diddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd you have no mercy :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:23 PM~19408263
> *sweet... im down to hit the theaters with all my 50 kids
> *


dam u got that many chuuuuuren


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:20 PM~19408238
> *shit ill bring justin to wetsand and ill put mac on masking shit up  :biggrin:  jk hell yeah  but you gotta pay the man sukka  :biggrin:
> *


like ice cube said, DOWN FO WHATEVA


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 23 2010, 11:21 PM~19408248
> *q-vo esepuppet
> *


sup compa whats good in the chicali area!!!!! I miss el miauh miauh!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 23 2010, 11:21 PM~19408248
> *q-vo esepuppet
> *


sup compa whats good in the chicali area!!!!! I miss el miauh miauh!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 12:21 AM~19408243
> *Right only when you Sneak Out  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:23 AM~19408263
> *sweet... im down to hit the theaters with all my 50 kids
> *


Lmao You'll know when Mac's there he'll be Rolling up in a Muraled out School Bus Lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:22 PM~19408255
> *just for that ama paint your rivi pink fucker  :angry: .......poor mac we turned your thread into chat  :happysad:  ok ok im done  :happysad:
> *


shiiiiit REALLY am down ese!!!!!!!!!!thx buddy you the best :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:22 PM~19408255
> *just for that ama paint your rivi pink fucker  :angry: .......poor mac we turned your thread into chat  :happysad:  ok ok im done  :happysad:
> *


its cool,,, you guys helping out with my post count.. lol... i be maury povich up in the bish


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:24 PM~19408281
> *like ice cube said, DOWN FO WHATEVA NO ****
> FIXED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:27 AM~19408306
> *its cool,,, you guys helping out with my post count.. lol... i be maury povich up in the bish
> *


Lmao!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:23 PM~19408263
> *sweet... im down to hit the theaters with all my 50 kids
> *


 :0 :0 :0 shit ill be like :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:25 PM~19408296
> *Lmao You'll know when Mac's there he'll be Rolling up in a Muraled out School Bus Lol! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tru tru... but i usually stuff em all in the trunk so me and my chicka can get it on... lol j/k (my wife dont do that) haha


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

wheres everyone at!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:31 PM~19408352
> *wheres everyone at!!!!!!!
> *


guess they making out in anotha room


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:31 AM~19408351
> *tru tru... but i usually stuff em all in the trunk so me and my chicka can get it on... lol j/k (my wife dont do that) haha
> *


Eww lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:34 PM~19408385
> *Eww lol!
> *


thought you guys were gonna get married and have 5 kids?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:34 PM~19408383
> *guess they making out in anotha room
> *


 :biggrin: they wish!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:35 PM~19408393
> *thought you guys were gonna get married and have 5 kids?
> *


or maybe you and puppet???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:35 PM~19408393
> *I think you guys are gonna get married and have 25 kids?
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:36 PM~19408397
> *:biggrin: they wish!!!! :cheesy:
> *


lol lol lol


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:36 PM~19408404
> *or maybe you and puppet???
> *


sorry got 3 already but she cool Ill hook her up right britt!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:38 PM~19408418
> *sorry got 3 already but she cool Ill hook her up right britt!! :biggrin:
> *


uttt ohhh... 3 is good but the 4th is beter :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

whered chawps go?

3 Members: macgyver, EsePuppet, cutebratt04


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:40 PM~19408447
> *uttt ohhh... 3 is good but the 4th is beter :biggrin:
> *


OK ILL give it a try in the swimmin pOOL WEY!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:41 PM~19408463
> *whered chawps go?
> 
> 3 Members: macgyver, EsePuppet, cutebratt04
> *


he textin me talkin shit, sayin that he knows where I live and chit!!! :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 24 2010, 12:34 AM~19408383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf um No to the 25! 3 Kids I thought you only had 1! :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:43 PM~19408474
> *Lol!
> 
> Wtf um No to the 25! 3 Kids I thought you only had 1! :angry:
> *


i vgirl and 2 boys!!! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:41 PM~19408464
> *OK ILL give it a try in the swimmin pOOL WEY!!!
> *


ohhh no,,, no wierd white floaties floating around my pool


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:44 PM~19408488
> *ohhh no,,, no wierd white floaties floating around my pool
> *


so you are getting a pool yeeeiyaaaaaaaa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 24 2010, 12:44 AM~19408484
> *i vgirl and 2 boys!!! :uh:
> *


I thought you just had a lil Girl! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:43 PM~19408472
> *he textin me talkin shit, sayin that he knows where I live and chit!!! :0
> *


utt ohh... hes that mad when we jus playin around?think we need to take him to breakfast tommorow and give him a hug and let him know we just playin..lol


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:46 PM~19408497
> *I thought you just had a lil Girl! :uh:
> *


and 2 boys!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:44 AM~19408488
> *ohhh no,,, no wierd white floaties floating around my pool
> *


Eww X100!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:46 AM~19408505
> *utt ohh... hes that mad when we jus playin around?think we need to take him to breakfast tommorow and give him a hug and let him know we just playin..lol
> *


Lol a Hug would be Nice!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:46 PM~19408505
> *utt ohh... hes that mad when we jus playin around?think we need to take him to breakfast tommorow and give him a hug and let him know we just playin..lol
> *


DEAL Am affraid he going to do something you know how them paisas get OMG :loco: :loco: hno: hno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:48 PM~19408524
> *Lol a Hug would be Nice!
> *


from maC :biggrin: ill take 1 from you britt!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 24 2010, 12:46 AM~19408507
> *and 2 boys!!!!
> *


How old are the Boys? Your lil Girl is 4 right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:45 PM~19408492
> *so you are getting a pool yeeeiyaaaaaaaa!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya, we got a pool and jacuzzi with our house


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:46 PM~19408510
> *Eww X100!
> *


 uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:49 PM~19408536
> *How old are the Boys? Your lil Girl is 4 right?
> *


txt sent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:48 PM~19408524
> *Lol a Hug would be Nice!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:50 PM~19408542
> *ya, we got a pool and jacuzzi with our house
> 
> 
> ...


nice britt hurry up I want to start my lessons :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:48 PM~19408526
> *DEAL Am affraid he going to do something you know how them paisas get OMG :loco:  :loco:  hno:  hno:
> *


lol,, its the paint fumes bro, its messes our brains up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 12:50 AM~19408542
> *ya, we got a pool and jacuzzi with our house
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I so did Not see the Jacuzzi Before! I'm gunna start packing my bags now, I call the Guest Room Mac lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:49 PM~19408533
> *from maC :biggrin: ill take 1 from you britt!!!!
> *


lol, u nutzz


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 PM~19408581
> *Omg I so did Not see the Jacuzzi Before! I'm gunna start packing my bags now, I call the Guest Room Mac lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit thats my room aaaaight doll ill share after we hit the jacuzzi


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 24 2010, 12:50 AM~19408553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 PM~19408573
> *lol,, its the paint fumes bro, its messes our brains up
> *


REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408597
> *Um I didn't get anything yet!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 PM~19408581
> *Omg I so did Not see the Jacuzzi Before! I'm gunna start packing my bags now, I call the Guest Room Mac lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds guuuud brit


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:59 PM~19408626
> *sounds guuuud brit
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408599
> *REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


our imune system is alot bigger than most and most painters are drinkers or smokers


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 24 2010, 12:54 AM~19408593
> *shit thats my room aaaaight doll ill share after we hit the jacuzzi
> *


Um just FYI I kick in the pool and when I sleep :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 24 2010, 12:59 AM~19408626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 AM~19408648
> *Um just FYI I kick in the pool and when I sleep :happysad:
> *


THATS OK I LIKE IT ROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 12:04 AM~19408653
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :no:  :no:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 AM~19408648
> *Um just FYI I kick in the pool and when I sleep :happysad:
> *


ut ohh


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 24 2010, 01:04 AM~19408657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

u guys are nuts


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 01:08 AM~19408675
> *u guys are nuts
> *


Yep just the Guys are Nuts lol! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 12:10 AM~19408690
> *Yep just the Guys are Nuts lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 12:10 AM~19408690
> *Yep just the Guys are Nuts lol! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

goodnite luvbirds


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19406497
> *more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd
> 
> 
> ...


looks great mac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! merry christmahanakwanzakah!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 24 2010, 07:04 AM~19409903
> *TTT
> *


good morning 50... happy holidays to you and your family


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 24 2010, 07:18 AM~19409931
> *looks great mac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! merry christmahanakwanzakah!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks brutthhha... merry xmas to you and your family as well


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Dec 23 2010, 07:17 PM~19406497]
more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd



































[/quote]

So ah,,,, Santa is delivering at what time ? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> macgyver,Dec 23 2010, 07:17 PM~19406497]
> more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd


So ah,,,, Santa is delivering at what time ? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
lol, sound gudd... happy holidays bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 24 2010, 11:59 AM~19411631
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS  :wave:  :wave:
> *


thanks bro, you do the same


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Mac Attack  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 09:11 AM~19410136
> *good morning 50... happy holidays to you and your family
> *


Merry Christmas to u and your family


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 24 2010, 05:59 PM~19413719
> *Hi Bratt :wave:
> *


Hi Frank  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> macgyver,Dec 23 2010, 07:17 PM~19406497]
> more crappy cell phone pics.. my cell makes the color look red.. wierd


So ah,,,, Santa is delivering at what time ? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

NICE!!! IS YOUR PHONE A I-PHONE??? CUZ MINE SUCKS WITH THE COLORS TOO!!! IT'S ORANGE RIGHT??? ANYWAYS, MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ENJOY A MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR, FROM LIZ & CHINO...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 06:05 PM~19413761
> *Hi Frank  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks great, have a great Christmas and a blessed new year!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> So ah,,,, Santa is delivering at what time ? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


lol, sound gudd... happy holidays bro
[/quote]
Beautiful Mac! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 04:57 PM~19413707
> *Merry Christmas to you and your Family Mac Attack  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt.. you do the same


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 24 2010, 05:00 PM~19413732
> *Merry Christmas to u and your family
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 05:06 PM~19413775
> *
> *


suup bro...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> So ah,,,, Santa is delivering at what time ? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


NICE!!! IS YOUR PHONE A I-PHONE??? CUZ MINE SUCKS WITH THE COLORS TOO!!! IT'S ORANGE RIGHT??? ANYWAYS, MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ENJOY A MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR, FROM LIZ & CHINO...
[/quote]
thanks bro, u guys have happy holidays also


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 24 2010, 08:42 PM~19415056
> *Looks great, have a great Christmas and a blessed new year!
> *


thanks bro, u and your family do the same


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 24 2010, 08:44 PM~19415063
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro, you and your family do the same


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Santa's gonna be at your door in 3 mins.. Get the milk and cookies ready..! 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> lol, sound gudd... happy holidays bro


Beautiful Mac! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 12:52 AM~19416322
> *Santa's gonna be at your door in 3 mins.. Get the milk and cookies ready..!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro... waitn with a 12pk and a bag of pork grinds


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

merry christmas to you and yours...! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 25 2010, 01:18 AM~19416444
> *merry christmas to you and yours...! :biggrin:
> *


thank you... you and your family have a merry xmas as well


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Merry Xmas Mac, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 09:14 AM~19417304
> *Merry Xmas Mac,  :biggrin:
> *


thanks mark, and you as well


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 10:16 AM~19417587
> *thanks mark, and you as well
> *


HEY MAC HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A VERY CHRISTMAS... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

X 2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family Mac Attack! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 25 2010, 11:40 AM~19418040
> *HEY MAC HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A VERY CHRISTMAS... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... :biggrin:
> *


thanks, and you and your family do the same...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 25 2010, 11:41 AM~19418048
> *X 2
> *


thanks ed, you and the family do the same


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 11:48 AM~19418089
> *Merry Christmas  to you and your family Mac Attack! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt.. you and your folks do the same


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

starting to looks like a car again


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 07:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Mac looks Amazing! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


GT :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 06:58 PM~19420070
> *Wow Mac looks Amazing! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 25 2010, 07:04 PM~19420083
> *GT :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 25 2010, 07:11 PM~19420111
> *NIIIIIIICE.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=macgyver,Dec 25 2010, 05:22 PM~19419910]starting to looks like a car again

















[/quote]

Looking good mac, sun pics soon?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> =macgyver,Dec 25 2010, 05:22 PM~19419910]starting to looks like a car again


Looking good mac, sun pics soon?
[/quote]
yes, this week we will push it outside...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good Afternoon Mac Attack! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:wow: :wow: YEAH THIS CAR IS DEFINITELY BAD ASS AND DEFINITELY ON MY TOP 10 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

you make it look easy dude, wtf lol. fuckin dope dude... :wow: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 26 2010, 01:50 PM~19424104
> *Good Afternoon Mac Attack! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


well hello brittanay.... thought youd be at home snuggeling up with your husband chawps right now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Dec 26 2010, 02:13 PM~19424225
> *:wow:  :wow: YEAH THIS CAR IS DEFINITELY BAD ASS AND DEFINITELY ON MY TOP 10  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 26 2010, 02:19 PM~19424257
> *you make it look easy dude, wtf lol. fuckin dope dude...  :wow:  :h5:
> *


it is real easy bro when theres a liquer store across the street from your shop :biggrin: 


j/k thanks mann


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 26 2010, 04:00 PM~19424535
> *well hello brittanay.... thought youd be at home snuggeling up with your husband chawps right now :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 26 2010, 03:14 PM~19424616
> *:tears:
> *


jus joking


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 26 2010, 04:01 PM~19424838
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 07:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


ttt look good


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 26 2010, 08:59 PM~19427247
> *ttt look good
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

whats funny


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 27 2010, 12:08 AM~19428897
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks my brotha


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

love the new avatar mac the six foe is lookin good!!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 27 2010, 05:52 AM~19429441
> *love the new avatar mac the six foe is lookin good!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 27 2010, 06:54 AM~19429565
> *TTT
> *


suup 50... any bites yet on the bomb


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup mac


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So did you get a camera for X-mas :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MAC, HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 27 2010, 09:17 AM~19429830
> *suup 50... any bites yet on the bomb
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> =macgyver,Dec 25 2010, 05:22 PM~19419910]starting to looks like a car again


Looking good mac, sun pics soon?
[/quote]




> Looking good mac, sun pics soon?


yes, this week we will push it outside...
[/quote]


You gotta wait to get to AZ to get sun pics with all that snow over there :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 09:17 AM~19430094
> *Sup mac
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 10:14 AM~19430415
> *TTT...!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 27 2010, 11:02 AM~19430714
> *So did you get a camera for X-mas :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


lol, no


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 27 2010, 02:31 PM~19432307
> *HEY MAC, HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...
> *


thanks chino and liz.. u guys do the same


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 27 2010, 10:01 PM~19435895
> *:yes:
> *


sweet.. details and pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 27 2010, 10:05 PM~19435970
> *:wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hello britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> Looking good mac, sun pics soon?


yes, this week we will push it outside...
[/quote]
You gotta wait to get to AZ to get sun pics with all that snow over there :biggrin:
[/quote]
tru dat holmes


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:40 PM~19436467
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ssuuuup chawpps


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 08:22 AM~19438735
> *:wave:
> *


suup holmes


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: what it doo mac car lookin good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 28 2010, 07:24 AM~19438740
> *suup holmes
> *


hows that move going?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 08:01 AM~19438894
> *hows that move going?
> *


Yep, Mac's out of there in a couple weeks.. wud it dew mac.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 08:27 AM~19438754
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  what it doo mac  car lookin good
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 09:01 AM~19438894
> *hows that move going?
> *


just packing boxes and selling chit on craigslist


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 28 2010, 12:03 PM~19440158
> *Yep, Mac's out of there in a couple weeks.. wud it dew mac.. :biggrin:
> *


doing ten things at once


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 28 2010, 04:33 PM~19442639
> *just packing boxes and selling chit on craigslist
> *


ive been looking i cant find wut ur selling?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 28 2010, 07:33 PM~19442639
> *just packing boxes and selling chit on craigslist
> *


Where ya moving too


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 28 2010, 07:26 PM~19444205
> *Where ya moving too
> *


Bakersfield :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:18 PM~19446206
> *Bakersfield :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 28 2010, 10:23 PM~19446252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

bump!!!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

What Up Homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 05:52 PM~19442761
> *ive been looking i cant find wut ur selling?
> *


lol, my wife is putting adds up.... just junk like patio furn,trampaline,big screen.... jus junk, nuthin cool :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:26 PM~19444205
> *Where ya moving too
> *


arizona..... buckeye


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 28 2010, 10:26 PM~19445615
> *:wave:
> *


hello britt


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:18 PM~19446206
> *Bakersfield :happysad:
> *


lol, my wife wished... she is from l.a. and was a actress out there.. i hear about it dailey how she misses cali...... u gotta be rich to live there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 28 2010, 11:23 PM~19446252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 29 2010, 06:24 AM~19447637
> * bump!!!!!
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 29 2010, 06:59 AM~19447738
> *What Up Homie
> *


chillen brotha... just packing and getting ready to move... its been along time to just get a answer if we got the house or not


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see this car cruising the west side.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 28 2010, 12:38 AM~19437558
> *lol, no
> *


Damn :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 29 2010, 08:05 AM~19447983
> *arizona.....    buckeye
> *


 :biggrin: thats far from me


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 29 2010, 09:29 PM~19453876
> *Cant wait to see this car cruising the west side.
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 29 2010, 10:32 PM~19454484
> *:biggrin:  thats far from me
> *


bummer


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It ain't that far....well unless you got past Jackrabbit Lane...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 29 2010, 11:47 PM~19455566
> *It ain't that far....well unless you got past Jackrabbit Lane...
> *


cool... not too sure where thats at


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Jackrabbit Lane has a gas station right off the offramp to the north, and there's a Circle K to the south. Its west of the Walmart on Estrella Parkway.

Can you tell I lived in AZ for a while lol.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MAC, JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP... HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 30 2010, 10:55 AM~19458319
> *Jackrabbit Lane has a gas station right off the offramp to the north, and there's a Circle K to the south. Its west of the Walmart on Estrella Parkway.
> 
> Can you tell I lived in AZ for a while lol.
> *


`lol, i have no clue where anything is at


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:31 PM~19459446
> *HEY MAC, JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP... HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

That 6 foe lookin good mac! Feel free to drop it off at my house on your way to AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 29 2010, 10:32 PM~19454484
> *:biggrin:  thats far from me
> *


It aint that far Chawps. I think like 30 Mins.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 30 2010, 04:42 PM~19460644
> *That 6 foe lookin good mac! Feel free to drop it off at my house on your way to AZ!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good holmes... tired of this money pit... my car was the only one in my family that had a good xmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 30 2010, 04:42 PM~19460655
> *It aint that far Chawps. I think like 30 Mins.
> *


i think its far if you ridin the city bus :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 05:02 PM~19460795
> *:wave:
> *


suup bigg dawg... one minute we working at the shop with the garage door open, and the next we have a foot of snow.. they talking like 9 inches tonight


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 06:27 PM~19460982
> *suup bigg dawg... one minute we working at the shop with the garage door open, and the next we have a foot of snow.. they talking like 9 inches tonight
> *


Eww lol I can only Tolerate Snow for like one Day then I'm Sick of it lol What's up Mac Attack besides the Snow lol :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 05:37 PM~19461051
> *Eww lol I can only Tolerate Snow for like one Day then I'm Sick of it lol What's up Mac Attack besides the Snow lol :cheesy:
> *


just chillen at home with the wifey and kids.. packing boxes and having some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 07:25 PM~19461370
> *just chillen at home with the wifey and kids.. packing boxes and having some cold ones :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good except foe the Cold ones lol I like Smirnoff


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 06:46 PM~19462081
> *Sounds good except foe the Cold ones lol I like Smirnoff
> *


smirnoffs are hot :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 08:17 PM~19462408
> *smirnoffs are hot :dunno:
> *


gives me the hershey squirts.. lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 10:00 PM~19462973
> *gives me the hershey squirts.. lol
> *


Eww looks like you'd be Droppin Shit too like Shod Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so you got it all put together yet or you still waiting on some parts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

incase i dont get a chance, i want to wish everyone a great new year tomorrow night and everyone be safe and if your gonna do something dumb, make sure to get pics to share with the rest of us..








[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 09:01 PM~19462991
> *Eww looks like you'd be Droppin Shit too like Shod Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol its a guy thang..lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 10:04 PM~19463603
> *so you got it all put together yet or you still waiting on some parts?
> *


ya, i put it all together.. few parts has some dings, but after many late nights i was ready to be done... 7 months on this build, and ready to start the next one


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! for the Macgyver Cheers for the New Years! !


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 11:17 PM~19464439
> *TTT...! for the Macgyver  Cheers for the New Years! !
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good morning Mac :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:03 AM~19465938
> *good morning Mac :biggrin:
> *


gmorning bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 31 2010, 07:46 AM~19466174
> *gmorning bro
> *


Have a Safe New Years bro....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:48 AM~19466194
> *Have a Safe New Years bro....
> *


u2 dogg


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year Mac Attack!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE................ GT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO BE SAFE TALK TO YA SOON


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy new years feller :biggrin: hope u ready for 2011 in az :biggrin: i cant wait till we do some collabos :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 09:28 AM~19473752
> *happy new years feller  :biggrin:  hope u ready for 2011 in az  :biggrin: i cant wait till we do some collabos  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good holmes


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

happy news years Mac


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 31 2010, 11:43 PM~19472521
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 09:57 AM~19473838
> *happy news years Mac
> *


thanks bro... u2 homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jan 1 2011, 12:20 PM~19474583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

thanx for the card Mac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy New Year Homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 05:21 PM~19476181
> *
> *


suuppp mr justin... you bout ready to help un pack my moving truck... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 05:22 PM~19476184
> *thanx for the card Mac :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no prob bro.. i bought you 4 of those tickets but got broke one day and tried to scratch 2 of them for some gas money but they were both losers..lol 

as im packing boxes i just found a john elway rookie card.. thought bout sending it to ya, but i wan  na see what its worth first


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 1 2011, 06:20 PM~19476540
> *Happy New Year  Homie
> *


thanks 50... did you get that shinny new harley for xmas :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

i have a toss up,,, do i want to buy a vert 53 bomba, or a vert 64 impala... the 53 needs alot of work but im getting it cheap enuff to buy a clean doner car also, but the 64 is a running driveable car... hmmm


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 08:53 PM~19477806
> *i have a toss up,,, do i want to buy a vert 53 bomba, or a vert 64 impala... the 53 needs alot of work but im getting it cheap enuff to buy a clean doner car also, but the 64 is a running driveable car... hmmm
> *


Get the Bomb.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 06:22 PM~19419910
> *starting to looks like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 08:55 PM~19477818
> *Get the Bomb.
> *


lol, so far 50/50


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19477975
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE
> *


il take more monday


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 06:17 PM~19476976
> *no prob bro.. i bought you 4 of those tickets but got broke one day and tried to scratch 2 of them for some gas money but they were both losers..lol
> 
> as im packing boxes i just found a john elway rookie card.. thought bout sending it to ya, but i wan  na see what its worth first
> *


Where's the otheR two of the 4 tickets :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 09:54 PM~19478362
> *Where's the otheR  two of the 4 tickets :uh:
> *


if you want em i can send em


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 2 2011, 08:13 AM~19480585
> *if you want em i can send em
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 08:18 PM~19476979
> *thanks 50... did you get that shinny new harley for xmas :biggrin:
> *


 :no: I still got my bomb get that 53 vert :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 2 2011, 01:08 PM~19482034
> *:no:  I still got my bomb  get that 53 vert  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i went and looked at it today and its real ruff... gonna be a complete overhaul.. gonna look at the 64 tommorow


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 2 2011, 02:41 PM~19482823
> *:wave:
> *


hello


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

starting to look like a car again


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

#2 draft :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :wow: it looks clean


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 2 2011, 01:16 PM~19482110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 2 2011, 05:20 PM~19483654
> *starting to look like a car again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

> > :wow: it looks clean
> 
> 
> it looks like alot of work,,, if i get it il buy another clean 53 and use it as the doner


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

ttt


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

u went for the bomba over the 64 ey? looks cool. hopefully u can make moves on it! TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 3 2011, 04:30 PM~19492418
> *u went for the bomba over the 64 ey? looks cool. hopefully u can make moves on it! TTT
> *


nah, not gonna get the bomba.. i went and looked at the 64 vert today and im getting it... hopefully this friday il be driving it home


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 3 2011, 06:20 PM~19492808
> *nah, not gonna get the bomba.. i went and looked at the 64 vert today and im getting it... hopefully this friday il be driving it home
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 3 2011, 07:32 PM~19494270
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: ya i dont have enuff time to get another basket case project and try to put it together... 64 is ready to drive


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 3 2011, 07:37 PM~19494323
> *:biggrin:  ya i dont have enuff time to get another basket case project and try to put it together... 64 is ready to drive
> *


So you can drive it while getting sick wit it. You keeping your current impala too?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 07:56 PM~19494550
> *So you can drive it while getting sick wit it. You keeping your current impala too?
> *


no, i sold the hardtop to buy the vert,,,,, i wish i could have both


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 3 2011, 09:55 PM~19496017
> *no, i sold the hardtop to buy the vert,,,,, i wish i could have both
> *


Im thinking of getting a bomb once Im done with the Pontiac as seems it would be like stepping back in time to cruise a bomb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 10:01 PM~19496087
> *Im thinking of getting a bomb once Im done with the Pontiac as seems it would be like stepping back in time to cruise a bomb.
> *


there nice to have.. ive owned 3 different ones back in the day... i still get goosebumps when i see a laid out bomb with skirts and visor


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jan 3 2011, 10:03 PM~19496113
> * VERY NICE WORK!
> *


thanks gt brotha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19496361
> *there nice to have.. ive owned 3 different ones back in the day... i still get goosebumps when i see a laid out bomb with skirts and visor
> *


Dont forget the window ac thing, gotta have that also. BTW, When you guys moving to Az?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 10:50 PM~19496777
> *Dont forget the window ac thing, gotta have that also. BTW, When you guys moving to Az?
> *


still waiting on final inspection... but our target date was the 15th


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 4 2011, 07:31 AM~19498705
> * TTT
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 10:01 PM~19496087
> *Im thinking of getting a bomb once Im done with the Pontiac as seems it would be like stepping back in time to cruise a bomb.
> *


THAT'S EXACTLY WHY I BOUGHT MY PANEL TRUCK....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19500977
> *THAT'S EXACTLY WHY I BOUGHT MY PANEL TRUCK....
> 
> *


sweet bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 06:44 PM~19503818
> *TTT
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

getting the interior installed tonight on my 64


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 12:50 AM~19507770
> *getting the interior installed tonight on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


niceee


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

macgyver,Jan 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19507770]getting the interior installed tonight on my 64









[/quote]

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 3 2011, 05:20 PM~19492808
> *nah, not gonna get the bomba.. i went and looked at the 64 vert today and im getting it... hopefully this friday il be driving it home
> *


congrats bro. good thing u can have it on the road soon. i have had my 64 off the road for like 7 months and im dying to ride again  :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 4 2011, 11:50 PM~19507770
> *getting the interior installed tonight on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Mac :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 5 2011, 12:10 AM~19507911
> *niceee
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> macgyver,Jan 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19507770]getting the interior installed tonight on my 64


 :h5: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
thanks bro.... your flake made the whole car... il get some outside pics soon to show all 8 jars of flake


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2011, 12:33 AM~19508039
> *congrats bro. good thing u can have it on the road soon. i have had my 64 off the road for like 7 months and im dying to ride again    :happysad:
> *


sounds good.. i bought this 64 7 months ago and just finishing it.. alot of long nights and time away from my family but its finally paying off


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 5 2011, 12:50 AM~19508125
> *Looks nice Mac  :wow:
> *


thanks justin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 11:50 PM~19496777
> *Dont forget the window ac thing, gotta have that also. BTW, When you guys moving to Az?
> *


You don't need a window ac thing when it's a vert :cheesy: Congrats on the 64 vert mac and on the sale of the hardtop


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2011, 01:46 AM~19508344
> *You don't need a window ac thing when it's a vert :cheesy: Congrats on the 64 vert mac and on the sale of the hardtop
> *


True :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 12:50 AM~19507770
> *getting the interior installed tonight on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2011, 01:46 AM~19508344
> *You don't need a window ac thing when it's a vert :cheesy: Congrats on the 64 vert mac and on the sale of the hardtop
> *


thanks larry... been a long 7 months build but was kinda fun sharing pics with LAYITLOW,


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 5 2011, 06:24 AM~19508811
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks 50


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 06:24 PM~19460966
> *sounds good holmes... tired of this money pit... my car was the only one in my family that had a good xmas
> *


I hear that! Looks like the hard work payed off though! Pics of said vert or it didnt happen!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 5 2011, 10:53 AM~19510170
> *I hear that! Looks like the hard work payed off though! Pics of said vert or it didnt happen!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i knew that was coming... il post pics the day i get the car bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19507770
> *getting the interior installed tonight on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 4 2011, 11:50 PM~19507770
> *getting the interior installed tonight on my 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looking good bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 06:07 PM~19513962
> *:wow:
> *


suup dogg.. u should get some mail tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 5 2011, 06:09 PM~19513983
> *:wow: looking good bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 05:42 PM~19514362
> *suup dogg.. u should get some mail tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 07:25 PM~19514924
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 07:49 PM~19515217
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


hello


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 08:53 PM~19515280
> *hello
> *


Hey Mac Attack! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 07:59 PM~19515372
> *Hey Mac Attack! :cheesy:
> *


hello


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 09:19 PM~19515628
> *hello
> *


I Finally got my Baby Back! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 10:55 PM~19517573
> *I Finally got my Baby Back! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 09:55 PM~19517573
> *I Finally got my Baby Back! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


bad parenting take them away again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning Mac!! wut it dew :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 09:08 AM~19519993
> *Good morning Mac!! wut it dew  :biggrin:
> *


anotha day of breathing paint fumes


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 6 2011, 09:49 AM~19520242
> *:wave:
> *


suup dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:01 PM~19523800
> *:wave:
> *


suup justin


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:07 AM~19519989
> *bad parenting take them away again :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: It's Not my Fault some Stupid Bitch Hit my Baby!  :tears:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 6 2011, 08:31 PM~19526001
> * :uh: It's Not my Fault some Stupid Bitch Hit my Baby!  :tears:
> *


I hope you kicked her ass for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 08:54 PM~19526244
> *I hope you kicked her ass for it
> *


, uhhhh, my neck,, uhh my back


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 7 2011, 07:26 AM~19529224
> *, uhhhh, my neck,, uhh my back
> *




what it doooooooo mack :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 6 2011, 09:14 PM~19525831
> *anotha day of breathing paint fumes
> *



Im jealous!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2011, 07:34 AM~19529277
> *what it doooooooo mack  :biggrin:
> *


chit, just finishing up here and bout ready to make the big move and start CHAWPING it up... hopefully i can find a shop to work outta right away... keep a open ear for me... i have alot of work allready lined up


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 7 2011, 07:46 AM~19529326
> *Im jealous!!
> *


lol, ya paint fumes allways helps the day go by! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

What up homie


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

hello yall


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 02:23 AM~19538088
> *:biggrin:
> *


suup justin


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

me and randy finishing up the interior last night... car is 98% finished


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 07:03 PM~19513936
> *lol, i knew that was coming... il post pics the day i get the car bro
> *


 :uh: :drama:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

impala looking good


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 01:30 PM~19540774
> *impala looking good
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 8 2011, 11:44 AM~19539560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 12:30 PM~19547804
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:45 AM~19539569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 9 2011, 10:13 PM~19552419
> *:thumbsup:
> *


suup dogg


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 12:09 AM~19553045
> *suup dogg
> *


chilin homie whats new with u


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 10 2011, 07:21 AM~19554501
> *chilin homie  whats new with u
> *


same ol chit...packing and getting ready to move.. bank is still dicking around and now im not sure whats gonna happen..... plus this week my 64 is getting transported to la, and im bringing home the 64 vert... hope everything goes smoooove


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 06:50 AM~19554609
> *same ol chit...packing and getting ready to move.. bank is still dicking around and now im not sure whats gonna happen..... plus this week my 64 is getting transported to la, and im bringing home the 64 vert... hope everything goes smoooove
> *


Sounds like the same shit my parents are going through refinancing their house.


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:47 AM~19539579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 10 2011, 10:52 AM~19555762
> *Sounds like the same shit my parents are going through refinancing their house.
> *


ya, bunch of bs


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Jan 10 2011, 11:51 AM~19556186
> *
> *


suup big ernie.. we should be drinkn coronas soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 10 2011, 05:02 PM~19558644
> *clean
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:biggrin: WAZUP VP....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 10 2011, 08:59 PM~19561430
> *:biggrin: WAZUP VP....
> *


whats crackin big mike... hope this our week to make some moves and get my ass outta this snow storm... should be seeing ya soon dogg


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 08:50 AM~19554609
> *same ol chit...packing and getting ready to move.. bank is still dicking around and now im not sure whats gonna happen..... plus this week my 64 is getting transported to la, and im bringing home the 64 vert... hope everything goes smoooove
> *


yeah i hear u homie but sometimes we just have to wait and it will all work out


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 11 2011, 07:21 AM~19564599
> *yeah i hear u homie  but sometimes we just have to wait and it will all work out
> *


trudat bro... any new pics of your new harley?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the card Mac will get a pic of it in the room :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What up mac.. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 09:11 AM~19565207
> *Thanks for the card Mac will get a pic of it in the room :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 10:38 AM~19565867
> *What up mac.. :wave:
> *


same ol crap.. whats new with ya... hows the 64 coming along... any new progress pics of it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 11 2011, 05:55 PM~19569256
> *TTT
> *


suup doogggg


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 04:46 PM~19569195
> *same ol crap.. whats new with ya... hows the 64 coming along... any new progress pics of it
> *


Soon Soon, just trying to get a couple of areas fixed first.. I cut out the entire lower trunk area, and going to weld in a new floor.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 07:06 PM~19569347
> *Soon Soon, just trying to get a couple of areas fixed first.. I cut out the entire lower trunk area, and going to weld in a new floor.
> *


Oh I can help with that lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 06:06 PM~19569347
> *Soon Soon, just trying to get a couple of areas fixed first.. I cut out the entire lower trunk area, and going to weld in a new floor.
> *


its alot of work but its worth it to do it right... good luck


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 09:34 PM~19561902
> *whats crackin big mike... hope this our week to make some moves and get my ass outta this snow storm... should be seeing ya soon dogg
> *


WE WAITING FOR U HOMIE...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 08:49 PM~19570471
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:20 PM~19570131
> *WE WAITING FOR U HOMIE...
> *


ya i know.. im still packing and waitn on the bank.... cant believe it takes so long to get an apporval to buy a house...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 07:49 PM~19570471
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


awesome.. just kiss alot of butt and listen to there lame stories and u should be in there


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 11 2011, 07:57 PM~19570549
> *:thumbsup:
> *


get the 64 holmes. and not the 68.. it looks real clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 11:09 PM~19571539
> *get the 64 holmes. and not the 68.. it looks real clean
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 12 2011, 06:18 AM~19573310
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 12 2011, 12:30 AM~19572419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:09 PM~19579092
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


well thank ya el'brittanay


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 11:33 PM~19572444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 12 2011, 08:48 PM~19580258
> *:thumbsup:
> *


suup brotha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 11:35 PM~19572452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight looking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 12 2011, 08:33 PM~19580065
> *
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 09:08 PM~19580592
> *Thats tight looking.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 12 2011, 10:07 PM~19581497
> *thanks bro
> *


how much would a interior like that run in colorado?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 10:24 PM~19581745
> *how much would a interior like that run in colorado?
> *


not sure, my homie gives me homey hook ups


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 12 2011, 11:11 PM~19582369
> *not sure, my homie gives me homey hook ups
> *


it looks badass, Im having my interior done now and your back dash gives me idea to tuck and roll the back dash as it looks cleaner. How much do you charge to glass a dash?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 10:35 PM~19572452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:14 PM~19582407
> *it looks badass, Im having my interior done now and your back dash gives me idea to tuck and roll the back dash as it looks cleaner. How much do you charge to glass a dash?
> *


it was a pain in the butt


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 11:18 PM~19582449
> *:0 nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 06:23 AM~19584176
> *it was a pain in the butt
> *


hell yeah, glassing the dash is a lot of sanding and itching

Get some pics of the 64 in the sun before you get rid of her mac


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 11:35 PM~19572452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:19 AM~19585200
> *hell yeah, glassing the dash is a lot of sanding and itching
> 
> Get some pics of the 64 in the sun before you get rid of her mac
> *


i will try... gettin alot of snow here this month


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 11:02 AM~19585526
> *TTT
> *


suup mark.. i need to call ya, i need some white flake asap..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Give me the Dash :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 13 2011, 12:12 PM~19586150
> *ttt
> *


sup 50... what decision u gona go with, the 64 or 68


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:47 PM~19589530
> *Give me the Dash :cheesy:
> *


sounds good, il jus give ya the whole car :biggrin: ... did randy get ya hooked up today? hes gonna hook your trey up nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 13 2011, 04:34 PM~19588374
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thannks holmes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 06:49 PM~19589543
> *sounds good, il jus give ya the whole car :biggrin: ... did randy get ya hooked up today?  hes gonna hook your trey up nice
> *


Yeah we went and picked out the Material and I dropped off everything at his house :biggrin: 
I gotta do something with my dash though


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:50 PM~19589553
> *Yeah we went and picked out the Material and I dropped off everything at his house :biggrin:
> I gotta do something with my dash though
> *


maybe randy can wrap the dash, or if i can help u know i gotz ur back and will hook it up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 07:27 PM~19589973
> *maybe randy can wrap the dash, or if i can help u know i gotz ur back and will hook it up
> *


I was thinking about getting rid of the padded part :dunno:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

70s out here mac.....Whats crackn Roy....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:33 PM~19590063
> *I was thinking about getting rid of the padded part :dunno:
> *


sounds good... il go over and check it out


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19590185
> *     70s out here mac.....Whats crackn Roy....
> *


i know bro, im on my way.. tell ragina to have the coronas ready! i talked to my brother out there and he can fix the pool pump fer around 300 so thats good news


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19590185
> *     70s out here mac.....Whats crackn Roy....
> *


What up Big Tony great to see ya on homie
How goes that AZ life homie?
Gotta love that River out there :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 07:47 PM~19589537
> *sup 50... what decision u gona go with, the 64 or 68
> *


the 64 is gone the dude sold it  oh well my day will come homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 PM~19592273
> *the 64  is gone the dude sold it    oh well my day will come homie
> *


that sux, but oh well, ur bomba is worth alot more and you probably woulda been mad at urself for tradeing for something that wasnt equal value


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 PM~19592389
> *that sux, but oh well, ur bomba is worth alot more and you probably woulda been mad at urself for tradeing for something that wasnt equal value
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAC... RETURNING THE LOVE...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 10:54 PM~19592957
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAC... RETURNING THE LOVE...
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Recap: Mac you did you thang! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 09:21 AM~19595209
> *Recap: Mac you did you thang!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT WOULDNT OF BEEN ANY WAY AS NICE AS IT TURNED OUT IF I NEVER MET YOU.. THANKS AGAIN MARK FOR THE HOOK UP, AND ALL THE PARTS YOU SENT.. REALLY HELP SELL THE CAR...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 11:11 PM~19592389
> *that sux, but oh well, ur bomba is worth alot more and you probably woulda been mad at urself for tradeing for something that wasnt equal value
> *


YUP i think my bomb is worth at least 11k and nobody wants to give that i got offered 6k :uh: i was like na u can keep your 6k :twak: ha ha ha ha post up that rag 4 u got homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 06:59 PM~19599576
> *:wave:
> *


HELLO BRITTanay


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 14 2011, 07:44 PM~19599994
> *YUP i think my bomb is worth at least 11k and nobody wants to give that i got offered 6k  :uh:  i was like na u can keep your 6k  :twak: ha ha ha ha  post up that rag 4 u got homie
> *


i will bro, and im kickin myself in the ass for not tradeing my 64 before i dumped all the money into it.... yours would be worth alot more finished.... u should dump some bread in it and have a true classic worth a bunch


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 14 2011, 05:54 PM~19599524
> *IT WOULDNT OF BEEN ANY WAY AS NICE AS IT TURNED OUT IF I NEVER MET YOU.. THANKS AGAIN MARK FOR THE HOOK UP, AND ALL THE PARTS YOU SENT.. REALLY HELP SELL THE CAR...
> *


Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 14 2011, 08:49 PM~19600054
> *HELLO BRITTanay
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 14 2011, 09:16 PM~19600799
> *Thank you!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 14 2011, 09:44 PM~19601140
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:59 AM~19604533
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

today was a GOOD day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 01:28 PM~19605785
> *today was a GOOD day
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 04:28 PM~19605785
> *today was a GOOD day
> 
> 
> ...



so you sold the 64...........


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 01:28 PM~19605785
> *today was a GOOD day
> 
> 
> ...


MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH MANY MORE DAYS LIKE THIS ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 15 2011, 01:45 PM~19605852
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 15 2011, 02:45 PM~19606184
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


chump change..














lol, ya right, i felt like throwing it up in the air on my bed and rollin around in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2011, 04:25 PM~19606695
> *so you sold the 64...........
> *


yessir.. post some pics of my new vert soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 15 2011, 05:28 PM~19607037
> *MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH MANY MORE DAYS LIKE THIS ONE... :biggrin:
> *


thx chino and liz


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

my new chit.... GOODTIMES


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 16 2011, 12:24 AM~19610043
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


suup doggy


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:10 AM~19609988
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: looks good mac


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 16 2011, 09:49 AM~19611275
> *:wow:  :thumbsup: looks good mac
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 03:10 AM~19609988
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...




Cant wait to see what u do with this one.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 16 2011, 10:07 AM~19611367
> *Cant wait to see what u do with this one.... :biggrin:
> *


thx bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> > my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 02:10 AM~19609988
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful homie.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 01:10 AM~19609988
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 01:51 PM~19612544
> *Beautiful homie.
> *


thanks bro... drives real nice and solid... and factory a/c


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 16 2011, 03:53 PM~19613202
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks britt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OOO. nice mac


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:10 AM~19609988
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride Mac, cant wait to see what your going to do to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 16 2011, 04:54 PM~19613546
> *OOO. nice mac
> *


thanks dee


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 16 2011, 06:09 PM~19613995
> *Nice Ride Mac, cant wait to see what your going to do to it.
> *


thanks justin.. looks like you got the back seat cause chawps allready callin shotgun :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice.. did you sell the hardtop?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2011, 06:44 PM~19614209
> *nice.. did you sell the hardtop?
> *


YESSIR... ITS HEADING TO L.A. ON TUESDAY


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 08:13 PM~19614466
> *YESSIR... ITS HEADING TO L.A. ON TUESDAY
> *


 :0 Hope to see it around homie  i got offered that 60 rag project but idk if i have that loot to build it :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 16 2011, 07:15 PM~19614490
> *:0  Hope to see it around homie      i got offered that 60 rag project but idk if i have that loot to build it  :happysad:
> *


il have to check it out... 60s are worth some dough when finished


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 01:10 AM~19609988
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean ride mac


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 16 2011, 07:42 PM~19614757
> *:0  clean ride mac
> *


thx dogg


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 16 2011, 08:15 PM~19615066
> *Lookin good homie
> *


thanks dogg.. u can come by and borrow it fer a night and take ragina on a date :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE ASS RAG BRO


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 10:18 PM~19616406
> *NICE ASS RAG BRO
> *


thx dogg... will hit the streets in az soon


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:01 PM~19615661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 06:20 PM~19614060
> *thanks justin.. looks like you got the back seat cause chawps allready callin shotgun :biggrin:
> *


AM CALLIN SHOTGUN CHAWPS TOO SHORT ANYWAY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:23 PM~19616466
> *thx dogg... will hit the streets in az soon
> *


THAT A CLEAN MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 16 2011, 10:25 PM~19616482
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


suup girl


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 16 2011, 10:31 PM~19616538
> *AM CALLIN SHOTGUN CHAWPS TOO SHORT ANYWAY LOL :biggrin:
> *


oooooooh schnaps


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19616709
> *oooooooh schnaps
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 16 2011, 10:32 PM~19616548
> *THAT A CLEAN MOFO :biggrin:
> *


thx dogg


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19616715
> *thx dogg
> *


PERFECT FOR THE DRIVE IN ESE ILL DROP THE TOP ON THE REGAL EEEy :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19616714
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chawps aint that short... guess u guys gonna have to rock/paper/sissors or arm wrestle over it


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 16 2011, 10:50 PM~19616735
> *PERFECT FOR THE DRIVE IN ESE ILL DROP THE TOP ON THE REGAL EEEy :biggrin:
> *


niiice... send me pics of yo chiit


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:51 PM~19616739
> *chawps aint that short... guess u guys gonna have to rock/paper/sissors or arm wrestle over it
> *


 :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:52 PM~19616749
> *niiice... send me pics of yo chiit
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

looks baddass... what town u in?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 11:00 PM~19616840
> *looks baddass... what town u in?
> *


phx homie just waitn on chawps to get down ese


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 16 2011, 11:11 PM~19616947
> *phx homie just waitn on chawps to get down ese
> *


nice... chawps will sure throw down something nice fer ya.... what club you in holmes


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:14 PM~19590673
> *What up Big Tony great to see ya on homie
> How goes that AZ life homie?
> Gotta love that River out there :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE..lOVIN IT OUT HERE..NICE EVERYDAY !!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 08:26 PM~19615207
> *thanks dogg.. u can come by and borrow it fer a night and take ragina on a date :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 16 2011, 11:29 PM~19617135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im serious holmes... il be there soon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up mac


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 07:37 AM~19618441
> *wut up mac
> *


suup holmes


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 07:26 AM~19618661
> *suup holmes
> *


u bout move in yet :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 08:38 AM~19618723
> *u bout move in yet :wow:
> *


still here packing...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 12:09 AM~19617437
> *im serious holmes... il be there soon
> *


we waiting here with a 30 pack ese!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 09:13 PM~19614466
> *YESSIR... ITS HEADING TO L.A. ON TUESDAY
> *


damn i wish i could sell mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 17 2011, 09:46 AM~19619135
> *we waiting here with a 30 pack ese!!! :biggrin:
> *


nice, but what are you guys gonna drink :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 17 2011, 10:28 AM~19619460
> *damn i wish i could sell mine
> *


yours is badass bro.. suprised urs didnt sell before mine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 17 2011, 05:54 PM~19623045
> *
> *


suup dogg


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 07:35 PM~19624013
> *:wave:
> *


hello britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19624040
> *hello britt
> *


So I was thinking since my Birthday is in the Spring you should take a Road Trip to Texas in you Vert! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 07:44 PM~19624117
> *So I was thinking since my Birthday is in the Spring you should take a Road Trip to Texas in you Vert! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, ya right, old cars and road trips dont mix... plus wife wont let me out of her sights fer 10 min!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 09:02 PM~19624324
> *lol, ya right, old cars and road trips dont mix... plus wife wont let me out of her sights fer 10 min!
> *


Your Wife can come with just leave the Kids at Home lol I don't want to have to Babysit lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 07:45 PM~19622936
> *yours is badass bro.. suprised urs didnt sell before mine
> *


how much did you get? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:06 PM~19624364
> *Your Wife can come with just leave the Kids at Home lol I don't want to have to Babysit lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol, oh no, ur stuck with all 50 of em.... get ur diapers skills up to par cause we on the road aunty brittanay


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 17 2011, 08:49 PM~19624907
> *how much did you get? if you don't mind me asking
> *


sold mine unfinished fer 15


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:14 PM~19625299
> *
> *


im trying to catch your 10k post... can i borrow bout 3k.... lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 08:16 PM~19625330
> *im trying to catch your 10k post... can i borrow bout 3k.... lol
> *


i will spot u 250


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 10:13 PM~19625279
> *lol, oh no, ur stuck with all 50 of em.... get ur diapers skills up to par cause we on the road aunty brittanay
> *


Oh Hell No!!! I am an Aunty and so glad they are Way Past that Age lol! :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 09:18 PM~19625356
> *Oh Hell No!!! I am an Aunty and so glad they are Way Past that Age lol! :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:18 PM~19625352
> *i will spot u 250
> *


lol... he he mr funny man


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:18 PM~19625356
> *Oh Hell No!!! I am an Aunty and so glad they are Way Past that Age lol! :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :uh: britt hates kids


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 10:26 PM~19625471
> *:uh: britt hates kids
> *


I do not hate Kids I just don't :happysad: like having to babysit kids lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19625518
> *I do not hate Kids kids lol
> *


 :dunno: 
swut is says :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 10:34 PM~19625577
> *:dunno:
> swut is says :wow:
> *


Lol Shut Up Shod!!! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:46 PM~19625766
> *Lol Shut Up Shod!!! :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:26 PM~19625471
> *:uh: britt hates kids
> *


HAHA... THATS GOOD.. HAVE FUN WHILE UR YOUNG, THEN POOP OUT A FEW WHEN YOUR OLDER


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 10:51 PM~19625830
> *HAHA... THATS GOOD.. HAVE FUN WHILE UR YOUNG, THEN POOP OUT A FEW WHEN YOUR OLDER
> *


Yeah Much Older lol!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 08:55 PM~19625885
> *Yeah Much Older lol!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 11:16 PM~19626148
> *:uh:
> *


What like when I'm 30 lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 10:17 PM~19626171
> *What like when I'm 30 lol!
> *


LOL, 30 AINT THAT OLD,,, IM TURNIN 40, NOW THAT OL SKOOL


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19626389
> *LOL, 30 AINT THAT OLD,,, IM TURNIN 40, NOW THAT OL SKOOL
> *


 :roflmao: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:37 PM~19626410
> *:roflmao:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


we all on the bucket list


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

i see u peekin justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 10:39 PM~19626423
> *we all on the bucket list
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 09:39 PM~19626423
> *we all on the bucket list
> *


You almost at the end of your list? cuz you got your rag? Or is that just the beginning? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:40 PM~19626443
> *You almost at the end of your list? cuz you got your rag? Or is that just the beginning?  :biggrin:
> *


just the begining.... getting ready to get to arizona and make goodtimes blow up


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19626463
> *just the begining.... getting ready to get to arizona and make goodtimes blow up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:48 PM~19626521
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ready to give mark his plaque


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 10:35 PM~19626979
> *ready to give mark his plaque
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 11:50 PM~19627115
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 18 2011, 12:07 AM~19627203
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 18 2011, 12:13 AM~19627232
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 18 2011, 07:33 AM~19628232
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup dawg good morning!!!!!1


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 11:39 PM~19626423
> *we all on the bucket list
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He's too busy Rollin that Rag to post :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GET A RAG


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Mac.. :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey to all the peeps in here on mac's topic. mac asked me to tell every one that his internet will be down while he moves to AZ so if we can keep bumping the page for him he would thankful to every one that will keep this at the top so he dosnt lose it in the back pages. thanks for helping out from Mac :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

mac10


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP MAC. JUST DROPPING YOU A LIL LOVE ON THIS BEAUTIFUL FRIDAY... :biggrin: HAVE A GREAT ONE...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt sup Mac


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Almost time Mac


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you there yet?  :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 12:52 PM~19667451
> *Are you there yet?  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA X CDC...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:rimshot: what up homie


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

Some close ups of my new ride by Mac


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up mac :drama:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 09:07 PM~19677918
> *Some close ups of my new ride by Mac
> 
> 
> ...


turntable quality :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Jan 23 2011, 08:07 PM~19677918
> *Some close ups of my new ride by Mac
> 
> 
> ...


thats a damn shame


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:

TTT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 25 2011, 12:03 AM~19689754
> *turntable quality :0
> *


That's pathetic.....to say the least :happysad:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Mac does sum badAss work.. 1bad apple outta how many he did ain't to bad... Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: ...but whutz good mac TTT!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

sup mac my 2 cars are ready !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey homie, all the cars you done for me have came out beautiful. When im ready to paint the monte i will fly you out here to get down on it. Thanks homie. Good luck in Az brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Every paint job I've seen done by Mac has been really nice.I have never seen this ride in person,and don't know what happened, but it doesn't look like anything close to what I've seen produced by him.
Not taking sides just stating what I've seen and know.
Good luck on the compromise I hope everything turns out OK on both ends.*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2011, 05:49 PM~19695740
> *Every paint job I've seen done by Mac has been really nice.I have never seen this ride in person,and don't know what happened, but it doesn't look like anything close to what I've seen produced by him.
> Not taking sides just stating what I've seen and know.
> Good luck on the compromise I hope everything turns out OK on both ends.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2011, 04:49 PM~19695740
> *Every paint job I've seen done by Mac has been really nice.I have never seen this ride in person,and don't know what happened, but it doesn't look like anything close to what I've seen produced by him.
> Not taking sides just stating what I've seen and know.
> Good luck on the compromise I hope everything turns out OK on both ends.
> *



X2


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 01:15 PM~19693841
> *Mac does sum badAss work.. 1bad apple outta how many he did ain't to bad... Ttt
> *


Then again your not out 15gz are you..! :uh:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt for the homie mac


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 25 2011, 07:06 PM~19697834
> *Then again your not out 15gz are you..! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

my car look good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 26 2011, 12:08 AM~19699721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 19 2011, 04:51 PM~19641141
> *hey to all the peeps in here on mac's topic. mac asked me to tell every one that his internet will be down while he moves to AZ so if we canso he dosnt lose it in the back pages. thanks for helping out from Mac  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:ugh: ugh.... it's gonna be at the top alright, don't think he's gonna have trouble with that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2011, 12:56 AM~19700087
> *yes it does!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Why dont everyone give Mac time to get back online and tell his side the story about that 64 Impala? I ask because at this point everyone is only basing their opinions off 1 side of story rather than waiting to hear both sides.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the work homie


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 02:30 AM~19710371
> *Why dont everyone give Mac time to get back online and tell his side the story about that 64 Impala? I ask because at this point everyone is only basing their opinions off 1 side of story rather than waiting to hear both sides.
> *


There's no sides to the story. The pics do all the talking. :wow:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2011, 06:44 AM~19710970
> *There's no sides to the story. The pics do all the talking.  :wow:
> *


pics dont lie :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

WAZUP MAC...... SEE YOU SOON HOMIE.... :yes:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say that I gave him props for the patterned top on the Impala. 


At one point in time, I was going to ask to see pics of the Impala outdoors because pic after pic (all indoors), the project started to look like one big ball of shit ....but I didn't want to be rude. 


That ride isn't even a $7k ride. I'de be catching a case right about now.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 02:15 PM~19693841
> *Mac does sum badAss work.. 1bad apple outta how many he did ain't to bad... Ttt
> *



So for every murderer that kills one child, its ok, because theirs billions he didnt kill?

Sorry bro but you know some people take their money that serious.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah. TTMFT for some Shady ass work from Macgyver.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

how many painters on layitlow got put on blast for a similar offence? pictures tell a good portion of this story no matter how anyone cuts it... if i had someone put my work up like this and the buyer wasnt happy i wouldnt sleep till it was sorted, even if i had to take a loss to make it right. and really at the end of the day people remember you for who you are as a person as well as your professional efforts. if you fuck someone, dosent matter how talented you are people are gonna say that dude is an asshole. my 2 cents


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 29 2011, 11:23 PM~19734928
> *how many painters on layitlow got put on blast for a similar offence? pictures tell a good portion of this story no matter how anyone cuts it... if i had someone put my work up like this and the buyer wasnt happy i wouldnt sleep till it was sorted, even if i had to take a loss to make it right. and really at the end of the day people remember you for who you are as a person as well as your professional efforts. if you fuck someone, dosent matter how talented you are people are gonna say that dude is an asshole. my 2 cents
> *


AGREE...


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 01:30 AM~19710371
> *Why dont everyone give Mac time to get back online and tell his side the story about that 64 Impala? I ask because at this point everyone is only basing their opinions off 1 side of story rather than waiting to hear both sides.
> *


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the side ive seen and read sounds fucked up, hope it all gets sorted...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 30 2011, 12:23 AM~19734928
> *how many painters on layitlow got put on blast for a similar offence? pictures tell a good portion of this story no matter how anyone cuts it... if i had someone put my work up like this and the buyer wasnt happy i wouldnt sleep till it was sorted, even if i had to take a loss to make it right. and really at the end of the day people remember you for who you are as a person as well as your professional efforts. if you fuck someone, dosent matter how talented you are people are gonna say that dude is an asshole. my 2 cents
> *


preach!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

skywalker got hit by


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 10:10 PM~19734812
> *Yeah. TTMFT for some Shady ass work from Macgyver.
> 
> 
> ...


come on Mcgyver, you know you've been on here looking at this shit, you cant do the homie bad like this,
take care of homeboys car and repaint it, even if he pays pays for the materials


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16754865
> *my son today hitn switches in a caddy iin the booth b4 paint... my kids are lucky and can learn iin other peoples rides...    (JUS AIRBAGS, DONT WORRY)
> 
> 
> ...


your kids are happy they aint got a Come up DAD
no disrespect,


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 11:10 PM~19734812
> *Yeah. TTMFT for some Shady ass work from Macgyver.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 28 2011, 09:09 AM~19721637
> *I'm embarrassed to say that I gave him props for the patterned top on the Impala.
> At one point in time, I was going to ask to see pics of the Impala outdoors because pic after pic (all indoors), the project started to look like one big ball of shit ....but I didn't want to be rude.
> That ride isn't even a $7k ride. I'de be catching a case right about now.
> *


i didnt wanna be rude either ...lol... thats why u never buy anything without looking at it carefully pics hide alot of flaws... like they say everything looks better in pics......when i seen the build up thread u can tell from the pics the paint job wasnt all that from the murals to esp piant job and the moldings were all dinged up etc why even put them back on..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good wrinkles???


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 30 2011, 11:34 PM~19735839
> *i didnt wanna be rude either ...lol... thats why u never buy anything without looking at it carefully pics hide alot of flaws... like they say everything looks better in pics......when i seen the build up thread  u can tell from the pics the paint job wasnt all that from the murals to esp  piant job and  the moldings were all dinged up etc why even put them back on..
> 
> *


5 people woulda looked the 6th done what skywalker did, trusted his rep... car and he woulda been on blast no matter what...


----------



## Jarred (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2011, 05:44 AM~19710970
> *There's no sides to the story. The pics do all the talking.  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that says it all right there


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt for sir rip & run, aka count ripula


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 01:07 AM~19710506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2011, 06:44 AM~19710970
> *There's no sides to the story. The pics do all the talking.  :wow:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 12:30 AM~19710371
> *Why dont everyone give Mac time to get back online and tell his side the story about that 64 Impala? I ask because at this point everyone is only basing their opinions off 1 side of story rather than waiting to hear both sides.
> *


if someone said this shit about me and it was not true I would find a way to get on line that day. the longer the wait the worse it looks just my opinion.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 30 2011, 08:25 PM~19735701
> *come on Mcgyver, you know you've been on here looking at this shit, you cant do the homie bad like this,
> take care of homeboys car and repaint it, even if he pays pays for the materials
> *


x2


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:dunno: you know you can get on here with a phone, there's no need to wait on the interwebs guy? Lol
btw I posted this with my phone :scrutinize:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

When I posted a wanted post for a 62 Impala, I purposely stood away from anything that wasn't local to me. 

Everybody is out to make a buck these days so I learned not to trust anyone when it comes to my hard earned money.,,,especially in this fucked up Economy.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 1 2011, 02:34 PM~19751721
> *When I posted a wanted post for a 62 Impala, I purposely stood away from anything that wasn't local to me.
> 
> Everybody is out to make a buck these days so I learned not to trust anyone when it comes to my hard earned money.,,,especially in this fucked up Economy.
> *


word up...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 31 2011, 04:20 PM~19748106
> *:dunno: you know you can get on here with a phone, there's no need to wait on the interwebs guy? Lol
> btw I posted this with my phone :scrutinize:
> *


Not with his phone. Mac can't get on the www. He's got a older phone. Just saying


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 31 2011, 09:34 PM~19751721
> *When I posted a wanted post for a 62 Impala, I purposely stood away from anything that wasn't local to me.
> 
> Everybody is out to make a buck these days so I learned not to trust anyone when it comes to my hard earned money.,,,especially in this fucked up Economy.
> *


Most definetly. For that much $ I would of bought a 100 plane ticket to check it out. Know what I mean.


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 2 2011, 12:18 AM~19764294
> *Not with his phone. Mac can't get on the www. He's got a older phone. Just saying
> *


he just hit a lick for 15gs im sure he can get a better phone.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

think its time for the mods to delete this thread.... this shit is circling the bowl


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

15k


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 3 2011, 08:28 PM~19775271
> *It is always funny to read what people post on layitlow. All these people commenting, but don't even know both sides of the story. I'm not taking sides, and I don't know either party. This should be handled offline, rather then opening up to layitlow. They way you put people on blast is by having your attorney send them lawsuit papers. An attorney can help you, but layitlow memebers cannot.
> *


fact is, this dude used layitlow to rip off another member, not craigslist, ebay, or your local trading post.... there is only 1 side, thats skywalkers empty wallet and a 15k project car thats 10k overpriced... cut and dry homie...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

also puttin dudes biz all up on this site that he disrespected like that might make another incident less likely to happen.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 03:37 AM~19775283
> *fact is, this dude used layitlow to rip off another member, not craigslist, ebay, or your local trading post.... there is only 1 side, thats skywalkers empty wallet and a 15k project car thats 10k overpriced... cut and dry homie...
> *


Then he should prove it in court. How is layitlow going to help HIM and his situation? Like the seller is going to work with him after he just got put on blast. Did he really think by blasting him on layitlow, that the seller was going to call him up informing him a check was in the mail? The damage is done. Now it is too late. 
If what the buyer is saying is true, then YES it will help inform layitlow members. All I am saying is try and work it out offline using the proper channels, because layitlow cannot help him and will only make it worse. Most will agree...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dude was never gonna work it out anyway, for real didnt even wanna kick back $500 bucks... and he got warned too shit was gonna blow up... it was too late, already done from the giddy up, theres nothing to make worse. none of this is going to help skywalker get any money back. but it might show other would be thieves on this site that layitlow as a whole dosent want this shit on this site period. bad news travels fast...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 03:58 AM~19775315
> *dude was never gonna work it out anyway, for real didnt even wanna kick back $500 bucks... and he got warned too shit was gonna blow up... it was too late, already done from  the giddy up, theres nothing to make worse. none of this is going to help skywalker get any money back. but it might show other would be thieves on this site that layitlow as a whole dosent want this shit on this site period. bad news travels fast...
> *


Agreed...
It will be intresting to see if the seller sues the buyer for defamation of character, considering there is a 13 page topic damaging the sellers reputation. If the seller can prove he lost money over this topic, then he has a strong case against the buyer. Likely won't get to that point, but it happens.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

then he would have to give out his address, last i checked AZ aint too far form los angeles.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 04:11 AM~19775334
> *whos he gonna sue, macs like wheres waldo in AZ. all thats left is this thread that we can take out our frustrations in till its gets deleted... :cheesy:
> *


Nevermind homie, it ain't worth explaining. Hopefully Skywalker will get a call for Yoda and the force will be with him.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

lifes a rollercoaster dude, some of the most important lessons are the ones your learn by your lonesome. to be continued...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 3 2011, 09:25 PM~19775346
> *Nevermind homie, it ain't worth explaining. Hopefully Skywalker will get a call for Yoda and the force will be with him.
> *


read, realised what you said and edited post accordingly, before your reply...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

been nice chatting... btw hows the 9 comming...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 04:30 AM~19775357
> *been nice chatting... btw hows the 9 comming...
> *


Steady, but its alot of time and $$$$. Time will tell I guess,,


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

those sneak peaks got my blood flowing dude (no ****) gonna be dope, all masterpieces take time... anywho im out.. till next episode... hopefully skywalker strikes back and yoda hits switches shooting the ho's out the ragtop like ejector seats... uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 04:43 AM~19775373
> *those sneak peaks got my blood flowing dude (no ****) gonna be dope, all masterpieces take time... anywho im out.. till next episode... hopefully skywalker strikes back and yoda hits switches shooting the ho's out the ragtop like ejector seats...  uffin:
> *


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 04:43 AM~19775373
> *those sneak peaks got my blood flowing dude (no ****) gonna be dope, all masterpieces take time... anywho im out.. till next episode... hopefully skywalker strikes back and yoda hits switches shooting the ho's out the ragtop like ejector seats...  uffin:
> *



:roflmao:  

Yeah, this paintjob has definitely caused a disturbance in the force :biggrin:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 3 2011, 04:08 AM~19775328
> *Agreed...
> It will be intresting to see if the seller sues the buyer for defamation of character, considering there is a 13 page topic damaging the sellers reputation. If the seller can prove he lost money over this topic, then he has a strong case against the buyer. Likely won't get to that point, but it happens.
> *


defamation of character is only good if you can prove what the person said is a lie.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 3 2011, 04:08 AM~19775328
> *Agreed...
> It will be intresting to see if the seller sues the buyer for defamation of character, considering there is a 13 page topic damaging the sellers reputation. If the seller can prove he lost money over this topic, then he has a strong case against the buyer. Likely won't get to that point, but it happens.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER??? THAT RIGHT THERE IS BEYOND HALLARIOUS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WOULD PAY TO SEE THAT ON PEOPLES COURT... ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO??? DEFAMATION MEANS YOU ARE LYING YOU ARE DEFAMING A PERSON WHO HAS A REPUTABLE CHARACTER, HE DEFAMED HIMSELF, BY NOT WORKING WITH THE BROTHER THAT BOUGHT THAT RIDE... ALL HE ASKED WAS FOR 5 BILLS... FUNNY HOW FOLKS GET ALL LEGAL AND SHIT TO DEFEND THE PERP... INSTEAD OF THE VICTIM... WOW... DEFAMATION... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the way i see it he held his own rep ransom for 15k then blew its brains out, literally with a ragtop... like i said before any legal proceedings would probably mean giving up his new address. AZ too close to los angeles... he did it to himself...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 11:44 AM~19777572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER??? THAT RIGHT THERE IS BEYOND HALLARIOUS...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WOULD PAY TO SEE THAT ON PEOPLES COURT... ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO??? DEFAMATION MEANS YOU ARE LYING YOU ARE DEFAMING A PERSON WHO HAS A REPUTABLE CHARACTER, HE DEFAMED HIMSELF, BY NOT WORKING WITH THE BROTHER THAT BOUGHT THAT RIDE... ALL HE ASKED WAS FOR 5 BILLS... FUNNY HOW FOLKS GET ALL LEGAL AND SHIT TO DEFEND THE PERP... INSTEAD OF THE VICTIM... WOW... DEFAMATION... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm went through a defamation of character lawsuit 8 years ago. Your close, but you don't have to lie to defame somebody. You also can defame them with pictures. No I not defending the seller, as I know either party and truthfully could careless what happens. Sucks for the buyer, but thats why you dont buy cars sight un-seen. And you do your homework and find out what people are charging for a turn table quality paint job. Far more then 15k including the car and all the parts he got. Hopefully it will work itself out...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I also said NOT LIKELY going to happen, but it does happen. So know, I'm not that serious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

BLAH HAHAHAH.... WTF IS GOING ON UP IN THIS BITCH.... I MOVED FROM COLO TO AZ AND WAS GONE FROM THE INTERNET FOR A MONTH AND A FUCKING CRYBABY IS TALKING SHIT UP IN HERE...

I SOLD THIS MUTHA FUCKA A USED FUCKING CAR WITH OVER 100 PICS.. HE SAID HE WOULD PAY MORE IF I FINISHED MORE BUT WE RAN OUTTA TIME AND HIS TRANSPORT SHOWED UP AND PICKED IT UP..

AND NOW HOMEY WANTS TO CRY ON HERE AND PICK APART BULLSHIT ON THE CAR.... IF IT WAS SO FUCKING IMPORTANT IN BUYING A SHOWROOM CAR YOU SHOULD OF FLEW YOUR ASS TO COLORADO AND BACK FOR $100... IF I WAS SPENDING THAT MUCH ON A CAR AND I EXPECTED IT TO BE FLAWLESS THEN I WOULDA SPENT THE MONEY...

AND AS FOR GETTING ON HERE AND TALKING SHIT, THATS A BITCHASS FUCKING MOVE.. GO AHEAD AND TALK SHIT, ITS YOUR WORTH,, THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME AND MY WORK KNOW YOUR TALKING SHIT....

IM MOVED TO AZ AND BACK WITH THE INTERNET SO IM BACK IN HERE IF SOMEONES GOT SOMETHING TO SAY


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 06:00 PM~19780390
> *BLAH HAHAHAH.... WTF IS GOING ON UP IN THIS BITCH.... I MOVED FROM COLO TO AZ AND WAS GONE FROM THE INTERNET  FOR A MONTH AND A FUCKING CRYBABY IS TALKING SHIT UP IN HERE...
> 
> I SOLD THIS MUTHA FUCKA A USED FUCKING CAR WITH OVER 100 PICS.. HE SAID HE WOULD PAY MORE IF I FINISHED MORE BUT WE RAN OUTTA TIME AND HIS TRANSPORT SHOWED UP AND PICKED IT UP..
> ...


  wad up mac dont sweat it bro all of us here in CO know your work is the shit homie :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19780438
> * wad up mac dont sweat it bro all of us here in CO know your work is the shit homie :yessad:
> *


thanks dogg, im not sweatn nuthin... huuuurd you guys got some snow out there and the city was on lock down.... guess leaving last weekend was good for me and not this weekend


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh Shit... :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: Whats crackn Mac..


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2011, 06:38 PM~19780728
> *TTT
> *


suup there fes... your ride bout done yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Feb 3 2011, 06:47 PM~19780804
> *Oh Shit... :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: Whats crackn Mac..
> *


lol, not mushhh homey.... reading all this bullchit that i missed...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: bratt i see u lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19780830
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


not mush homie... just reading all the bullshit up in here... alot of haters..... u sell that bomba yet and get that harley?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wud it dew! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

8 Members: macgyver, DETONATER, MR.50, SHOWLOW 68, sureñosbluez, 65 IMPALA SS, raiderhater719, cutebratt04

fullhouse again


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19780860
> *Wud it dew! :wave:
> *


suup bigg dogg... i havent fergotten bout ya homey and will hit ya up this week fer sure


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19780858
> *not mush homie... just reading all the bullshit up in here... alot of haters.....  u sell that bomba yet and get that harley?
> *


i still got my bomb alot of bullshitters on here bro yeah he was talking alot of shit


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19780869
> *8 Members: macgyver, DETONATER, MR.50, SHOWLOW 68, sureñosbluez, 65 IMPALA SS, raiderhater719, cutebratt04
> 
> fullhouse again
> *


read this homie ... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578393


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 3 2011, 06:56 PM~19780878
> *i still got my bomb alot of bullshitters on here bro yeah he was talking alot of shit
> *


ya real easy for people to talk when they know i aint on here and moving my family from state to state... i aint trippin though, my real peeps knows whats up


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 3 2011, 06:57 PM~19780897
> *read this homie ... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578393
> *


blahaha, ya shit is funny... homey said he would pay me more to finish the car 100%, but i ran outta time cause i was moving.. so he sent his transport anyway and had a shop (MACKEYS) that was gonna take over and finish it.... i told the guy the price would go up if i had more time to finish the car.... lol, drama


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 05:55 PM~19780875
> *suup bigg dogg... i havent fergotten bout ya homey and will hit ya up this week fer sure
> *


I know it takes time to move an entire house and shop.. especially from one state to another with out the help of a moving company..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 08:00 PM~19780390
> *BLAH HAHAHAH.... WTF IS GOING ON UP IN THIS BITCH.... I MOVED FROM COLO TO AZ AND WAS GONE FROM THE INTERNET  FOR A MONTH AND A FUCKING CRYBABY IS TALKING SHIT UP IN HERE...
> 
> I SOLD THIS MUTHA FUCKA A USED FUCKING CAR WITH OVER 100 PICS.. HE SAID HE WOULD PAY MORE IF I FINISHED MORE BUT WE RAN OUTTA TIME AND HIS TRANSPORT SHOWED UP AND PICKED IT UP..
> ...



So does that mean those pics ain't really your work? Was considering having mural work done until I seen that keyhole with bondo that turned me south, you saying that's not your doing? :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 08:03 PM~19780972
> *blahaha, ya shit is funny... homey said he would pay me more to finish the car 100%, but i ran outta time cause i was moving.. so he sent his transport anyway and had a shop (MACKEYS) that was gonna take over and finish it.... i told the guy the price would go up if i had more time to finish the car.... lol, drama
> *


You didn't finish the body work,but it was painted and patterned out :happysad: ......you must have some crazy skill to get dents out after flake and candy,please share these techniques.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Feb 3 2011, 09:08 PM~19781021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 08:00 PM~19780390
> *BLAH HAHAHAH.... WTF IS GOING ON UP IN THIS BITCH.... I MOVED FROM COLO TO AZ AND WAS GONE FROM THE INTERNET  FOR A MONTH AND A FUCKING CRYBABY IS TALKING SHIT UP IN HERE...    WE SEEN PICS, ITS HIS FAULT HE BOUGHT A CARS THAT YOU SAID WAS NOT FINISHED, AS FAR A POSTING PICS TAHT JUST ONE REAL ASS DUDE WHO GOT FUCKED...lol  Should have manned up and GIVE HIM SOME MONEY BACK      I guess everyone else on here is wrong too...lol
> 
> IM MOVED TO AZ AND BACK WITH THE INTERNET SO IM BACK IN HERE IF SOMEONES GOT SOMETHING TO SAY
> *


Everyone done seen the build topic of you trying to revamp this thang... New paint, New guts, New patterns... Yes its an old car far from a used car price...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 07:00 PM~19780390
> *BLAH HAHAHAH.... WTF IS GOING ON UP IN THIS BITCH.... I MOVED FROM COLO TO AZ AND WAS GONE FROM THE INTERNET  FOR A MONTH AND A FUCKING CRYBABY IS TALKING SHIT UP IN HERE...
> 
> I SOLD THIS MUTHA FUCKA A USED FUCKING CAR WITH OVER 100 PICS.. HE SAID HE WOULD PAY MORE IF I FINISHED MORE BUT WE RAN OUTTA TIME AND HIS TRANSPORT SHOWED UP AND PICKED IT UP..
> ...


I DON'T TALK SHIT BITCH YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE ELSE! I HAVE A BILL OF SALE THAT YOU PERSONALLY CREATED "STATING IN DETAIL" WHAT NEEDED TO BE "FINISHED TO COMPLETE". IT WAS A SHIFTER, TRIM, TIMING ADJUSTMENT AND OTHER MINOR MOTOR WORK. THE PAINT AND INTERIOR WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FINISHED AND COMPLETE! YOU TOLD MACKEY IT WAS A SHOW CAR PAINT JOB NUMEROUS TIMES. YOU TOLD ME PEOPLE WERE LINING UP AT YOUR PAINT SHOP IN COLORADO WANTING THE SAME STYLE PAINT JOB. YOU SAID THIS WAS THE BEST WORK YOU'VE EVER DONE! ARE YOU SAYING YOU NEVER SAID ANY OF THIS??? I'VE GOT ALL THE TEXT MESSAGES WHERE YOU SAID THERE WAS ABSOLUTELY NO ORANGE PEEL OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. YOU SAID MY MECHANIC WAS BEING A HATER AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT REGARDING ALL THE FLAWS ON THE PAINT JOB. IF THE CAR WASN'T FINISHED KUZ YOU RAN OUT OF TIME, WHY DID YOU CLEAR COAT IT? WHY DID YOU HAVE IT COLOR SANDED FOR ME? WHY DIDN'T YOU INCLUDE THE PAINT AND BODY WORK IN THE BILL OF SALE AS "UNFINISHED" AS YOU DID THE OTHER ITEMS WITH THE MOTOR? YOU A FUKEN LIAR!! NO BACKBONE, NO DIGNITY, NOTHING!!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD READ YOUR BUILD UP THREAD SO YOU COULD REMIND YOURSELF ABOUT WHAT YOU SAID. THE PAINT, BODY AND INTERIOR WERE THE MAIN SELLING POINTS. I ALREADY KNEW WHAT THE MOTOR NEEDED ETC SO THIS AIN'T ABOUT "FINISHING" THE CAR AS YOU SAY. THIS IS ABOUT THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK! IF YOU WOULD OF BEEN HONEST AND MENTIONED ALL THE FLAWS WITH THE PAINT WE COULD OF STILL MADE A DEAL JUST NOT ONE WITH 15K IN IT. YOU PURPOSELY TOOK FUKED UP CELL PHONE PICS OF THE CAR TO HIDE ALL THE SHIT ON IT. IF YOU HAD A PIC OR TWO OF THE BONDO ON THE TRUNK LOCK POSTED UP OR EVEN ONE OF THE SILVER OVERSPRAY IT WOULD BE KNOWN YOU WERE HONEST ABOUT THE FLAWS BUT YOU WEREN'T AND THERE'S NO WAY YOU DIDN'T KNOW ALL THAT SHIT WAS THERE! YOU WERE ADVERTISING THE CAR FOR 15K TO EVERYONE "WITH" GASHES, ORANGE PEEL, OVERSPRAY AND DENTS. NEVER ONCE DID YOU POINT OUT THE FLAWS OR TAKE PICS OF THEM AS OTHER HONEST MEN DO ON HERE WHEN THEY SELLING A CAR. LOOK BACK AND READ YOUR OWN BARS. ALSO, SAVE ALL THAT TOUGH GUY TALK FOR WHEN IM STANDING IN FRONT OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

:drama: :drama: what up Jay :drama: :drama:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: cadillac jay, cutebratt04, BIGJIM, mc7214, Justin-Az, SA ROLLERZ, Skywalker, mrouija, :drama: What up?


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2011, 09:28 PM~19782704
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: cadillac jay, cutebratt04, BIGJIM, mc7214, Justin-Az, SA ROLLERZ, Skywalker, mrouija, :drama: What up?
> *


Ill hit u up 2marrow homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: show-bound, BIGJIM, MIKEYMIKE, unfinishd_buisness, MR.50, Justin-Az, SA ROLLERZ, BigCeez, laredo85, Bedrockcc, mc7214


:drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

MIKEYMIKE , sup GOODTIMER


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP BIGCEES


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 3 2011, 10:34 PM~19782809
> *SUP BIGCEES
> *



What's good Papa!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

so the question is??? 
you going to do the homie right?? 
its just time for you homie, hes the one ASSED out 15 g's,


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wow, you rip this dude a 15 thousand dollar asshole then come back in here like dudes a shit talking cry baby. i remember reading your feature all those years ago in lowrider and thinking someday i wanna be as good as this dude. get down like you do. seeing who you really are makes me glad when if i make a mistake i man up and fix it out my own pocket, and admit if i made a mistake or if somthings bullshit. this thread was good till this shit, and you got alot of talent, but for real i lost all respect for you if you dont man up and make shit right with skywalker. you and all the people on here know what you did. im sure you probably dont care about what i or anyone else on this site thinks but here it is anyway. good luck....


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skywalker_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19782587
> *I DON'T TALK SHIT BITCH YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE ELSE! I HAVE A BILL OF SALE THAT YOU PERSONALLY CREATED "STATING IN DETAIL" WHAT NEEDED TO BE "FINISHED TO COMPLETE". IT WAS A SHIFTER, TRIM, TIMING ADJUSTMENT AND OTHER MINOR MOTOR WORK. THE PAINT AND INTERIOR WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FINISHED AND COMPLETE! YOU TOLD MACKEY IT WAS A SHOW CAR PAINT JOB NUMEROUS TIMES. YOU TOLD ME PEOPLE WERE LINING UP AT YOUR PAINT SHOP IN COLORADO WANTING THE SAME STYLE PAINT JOB. YOU SAID THIS WAS THE BEST WORK YOU'VE EVER DONE! ARE YOU SAYING YOU NEVER SAID ANY OF THIS??? I'VE GOT ALL THE TEXT MESSAGES WHERE YOU SAID THERE WAS ABSOLUTELY NO ORANGE PEEL OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. YOU SAID MY MECHANIC WAS BEING A HATER AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT REGARDING ALL THE FLAWS ON THE PAINT JOB. IF THE CAR WASN'T FINISHED KUZ YOU RAN OUT OF TIME, WHY DID YOU CLEAR COAT IT? WHY DID YOU HAVE IT COLOR SANDED FOR ME? WHY DIDN'T YOU INCLUDE THE PAINT AND BODY WORK IN THE BILL OF SALE AS "UNFINISHED" AS YOU DID THE OTHER ITEMS WITH THE MOTOR? YOU A FUKEN LIAR!! NO BACKBONE, NO DIGNITY, NOTHING!!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD READ YOUR BUILD UP THREAD SO YOU COULD REMIND YOURSELF ABOUT WHAT YOU SAID. THE PAINT, BODY AND INTERIOR WERE THE MAIN SELLING POINTS. I ALREADY KNEW WHAT THE MOTOR NEEDED ETC SO THIS AIN'T ABOUT "FINISHING" THE CAR AS YOU SAY. THIS IS ABOUT THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK! IF YOU WOULD OF BEEN HONEST AND MENTIONED ALL THE FLAWS WITH THE PAINT WE COULD OF STILL MADE A DEAL JUST NOT ONE WITH 15K IN IT. YOU PURPOSELY TOOK FUKED UP CELL PHONE PICS OF THE CAR TO HIDE ALL THE SHIT ON IT. IF YOU HAD A PIC OR TWO OF THE BONDO ON THE TRUNK LOCK POSTED UP OR EVEN ONE OF THE SILVER OVERSPRAY IT WOULD BE KNOWN YOU WERE HONEST ABOUT THE FLAWS BUT YOU WEREN'T AND THERE'S NO WAY YOU DIDN'T KNOW ALL THAT SHIT WAS THERE! YOU WERE ADVERTISING THE CAR FOR 15K TO EVERYONE "WITH" GASHES, ORANGE PEEL, OVERSPRAY AND DENTS. NEVER ONCE DID YOU POINT OUT THE FLAWS OR TAKE PICS OF THEM AS OTHER HONEST MEN DO ON HERE WHEN THEY SELLING A CAR. LOOK BACK AND READ YOUR OWN BARS. ALSO, SAVE ALL THAT TOUGH GUY TALK FOR WHEN IM STANDING IN FRONT OF YOU  :biggrin:
> *


wtf are you talking about i purposely took shitty cell phone pics to sell the car... i took the same cell pics from day 1 to the end... if the paint or anything else was such a big issue for you then you should of flew your ass to colorado and picked the car apart.. you yourself said you were looking at a few other impalas, but they were 20-25k range and you didnt wanna spend that much, and i told you when mine was completed i would of asked around the same, but i wasnt asking that much and was only selling the car for what i had in it... i sold that car and as you know bought another 1, with the one i bought needing far more shit than that one did and gonna need to sink another 10k in mine to make it streetable,and im not bitchen since i bought a used car which is a fucking project,like you did... stop sitting on this soap opera website and talking shit all day for a month and get out and work on your car.. if you put half as much effort as you did talking crap, about me,my work,etc, and back into your new car then youd be driving it by now


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 4 2011, 12:40 AM~19784679
> *so the question is???
> you going to do the homie right??
> its just time for you homie, hes the one ASSED out 15 g's,
> *


this dude anit out nuthing... he got a impala, paint & murals, daytons, airbags, interior, vette motor, etc.... for the price i sold it.... if he wants to pick things apart or change things then thats on him..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 06:46 PM~19780801
> *thanks dogg, im not sweatn nuthin...  huuuurd you guys got some snow out there and the city was on lock down.... guess leaving last weekend was good for me and not this weekend
> *


ya man been snowin here and there you know its Co so it will be hot n the snow will b melting in a few days


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 01:21 AM~19784860
> *wow, you rip this dude a 15 thousand dollar asshole then come back in here like dudes a shit talking cry baby. i remember reading your feature all those years ago in lowrider and thinking someday i wanna be as good as this dude. get down like you do. seeing who you really are makes me glad when if i make a mistake i man up and fix it out my own pocket, and admit if i made a mistake or if somthings bullshit. this thread was good till this shit, and you got alot of talent, but for real i lost all respect for you if you dont man up and make shit right with skywalker. you and all the people on here know what you did. im sure you probably dont care about what i or anyone else on this site thinks but here it is anyway. good luck....
> *


the first day the car hit cali and made it to the paint shop where the guy (mackeys) was gonna take over where i left off he called me and said he wanted to touch up some things and rebuff the car.. he said the new owner was extremely pickey and saw more work he could work on... i told him thats cool if he wants to do more work or touch up a few spots on the car and i would help him out by sending him the basecoat/reducer/candy,reduc,activ/clearcoat & hard/ and if it would help i would send all the materials if they wanna rebuff it (800/1200/1500/3000 sandpaper and compunds and finese) .... i explained to him i was selling the car where it sat for the price i had into it because i ran outta time since i was moving... we were all in agreement that i was outta time and the car was being sold and he was gonna step in and finish... i told him and the new owner i would send the material to cali as a good jesture on my behalf, but i got a few phone calls from a few homies saying i was being put on blast in here....my intensions was never to get over on anyone or (take shitty cell pics ) to sell a car... my day of leaving my shop was getting close and his transport was coming so i did try and finish the car on my behalf asap.. i was working on it all xmas eve and even all xmas day.. 
plus i was sending the car with a few things that needed finished such as carpet kit needed purchased andneeding installed as well as the headliner,and i came outta the pocket which i didnt agree on at the end...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT! Espeacially that trunk, and front fender
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT! Espeacially that trunk, and front fender
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


ya, it will buff out


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT! Espeacially that trunk, and front fender
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


ya, it will buff out
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Just curious whats the used sale value on new paint job like you got on that Impala??


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 03:31 AM~19785047
> *wtf are you talking about i purposely took shitty cell phone pics to sell the car... i took the same cell pics from day 1 to the end... if the paint or anything else was such a big issue for you then you should of flew your ass to colorado and picked the car apart..  you yourself said you were looking at a few other impalas, but they were 20-25k range and you didnt wanna spend that much, and i told you when mine was completed i would of asked around the same, but i wasnt asking that much and was only selling the car for what i had in it... i sold that car and as you know bought another 1, with the one i bought needing far more shit than that one did and gonna need to sink another 10k in mine to make it streetable,and im not bitchen since i bought a used car which is a fucking project,like you did... stop sitting on this soap opera website and talking shit all day for a month and get out and work on your car.. if you put half as much effort as you did talking crap, about me,my work,etc, and back into your new car then youd be driving it by now
> *


 :uh: Dude you fucked that guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

So since the haters are jumping on the bandwagon and talking shit saying (macgyver does shitty work) because of these pics that came out on a car that i DIDNT get a chance to finish 100%, heres what i gotta say,,,,


1..this 1st pic was posted to show how horrible the car looked because the new owner is saying it didnt get colorsanded and buffed....








but if you look closly, he took the pic of just the front hood lip, and not the entire hood or side panels... the car did get colorsanded with 800/1200/1500 and 3000 then buffed out









2.... This is the roof in the booth that was sprayed with 3 full jars of white flake,clear flake, and hok abalone wht flake buried in clear... and yes it was real orange peely so i colorsanded it down and recleared it the next day and this is how it looked.









and this is the pic the new owner sent saying it was still too orange peely and wasnt buffed.... if you would like it buffed more to your standerds then rewet sand it and re buff it.. it was glassed out










3... This is a pic from the front pass side front fender UNDER THE BEAUTY RING. 









thats right... the unfinished bodywork was under the chrome beauty ring trim and you can clearly see the chrome was pulled out to show bad bodywork... heres 2 more pics showing how tight the chrome ring is on the car and it was pulled out to show the (bad bodywork)



















4... rear trunk taillight pan.... wow, this does look terrible and im suprised that i missed that key hole, the 2 small runs on the left taillight and the 2 small hail dings on the right... im sure i woulda caught this with more time but was focused on the bigger picture.. this would be a easy fix if i would of caught it, and simply sand the bondo outta the key hole, the runs, and fix the bb size dings, spot in with a airbrush and simply reclear the bottom taillight section..... missing that doesnt mean all i do is shitty work, means i was pressed for time and missed the ovious... like i offered them the candy and clear to spot it in but they didnt want it..

5... chips on the sides... i couldnt tell exactly where these were located with the close up pics but from the murals around them they look to be around the doors. 









these chips look fresh with visable raw bondo showing... the car DID NOT leave my posession with chips all over it... thats some bullshit... new owner has sent a guy to pick up the impala and told me he has transported cars before for the guy and he was real picky, so he went over the car with a fine tooth and comb.. he marked anything that he saw messed up or damaged and filled out a paper on any visible damages... dont you think if there was those huge chips or bad bodywork behind the front head light ring homie would of caught it... he caught every little thing (like even a airbag sitting a little crooked)..


... im not here to nit pic every little pic that gets throwed up here, but cmon dude, you bitchen and blowing shit way outta perportune. you bought a unfinished car knowing you were gonna have to put some more time and money to get it to whatever standers you want it.. i offered to send you the material to spot any little imperfections in and that wasnt good enuff for you, youd rather sit in here and talk shit for a month... i agreed with all you that trunk did look like shit and i shoula caught it and no excusess, it was very unprofessional on my behalf to let it go, but whats done is done


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

im not here to get in any pissing competitions with anyone... i said what i gotta say and moving on....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 10:12 AM~19786740
> *hell no im not refunding shit after he wants to sit in here and talk a gang of shit.. if he had a problem he coulda came at me..... he should of flew to colorado and looked at what he was buying.. i woulda picked him up and dropped him back off at the airport (weather he wanted it or not) .. my impala i just bought is in worse condition and im not hateing on the that guy now that i got it home and can pick it apart.. i know i need to put in some work to get it where i want it..... but instead of sending someone with the money and someone to pick it up for me, i went to the car, looked at it and made the decision of buying it...
> *


DAMN MAC, CAN'T BELIEVE YOUR REP... WASN'T WORTH 5 BILLS... THAT'S ALL THE MAN ASKED FOR, AND THERE NO WAY YOU COULD HAVE MISSED ALL THE FLAWS HE POINTED OUT... 5 BILLS AND NO ONE WOULD HAVE EVER KNOW SH*T... OH WELL NOT LIKE IT MATTERS...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 10:49 AM~19786543
> *So since the haters are jumping on the bandwagon and talking shit saying (macgyver does shitty work) because of these pics that came out on a car that i DIDNT  get a chance to finish 100%, heres what i gotta say,,,,
> 1..this 1st pic was posted to show how horrible the car looked because the new owner is saying it didnt get colorsanded and buffed....
> 
> ...


You didn't explain the bondo cliffs around keyhole on the trunk lid......now that's pure tweaker shit right there,plain lazy.
Even the shit you TRIED to defend,shouldn't go out the door of any body shop.
Hell,throw a bent up fame under there,can't see that either. :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 01:33 PM~19787370
> *DAMN MAC, CAN'T BELIEVE YOUR REP... WASN'T WORTH 5 BILLS... THAT'S ALL THE MAN ASKED FOR, AND THERE NO WAY YOU COULD HAVE MISSED ALL THE FLAWS HE POINTED OUT... 5 BILLS AND NO ONE WOULD HAVE EVER KNOW SH*T... OH WELL NOT LIKE IT MATTERS...
> *


x2... 

Honestly WULD YOU PAY 15k FOR THAT CAR... SINCE YOU STATED A HUNDRED TIME IT WASNT FINISH AS PER YOU MOVING DEADLINE, I SAY YOU DIDNT HOLD UP YOUR END OF THE BARGAIN. ITS CLEAR THE BUYER IS NOT HAPPY.... WHAT WOULD YOU DO 


CLEARLY YOU WERE MORE IN RUSH TO COLLECT AND BUY YOU NEW CAR... No ONE IS HATING....


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... I'll have it this summer, hit a lil bit of a stand still but itz cool, hows things goin w/ you? obviously other than the stuff on LIL...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 09:49 AM~19786543
> *So since the haters are jumping on the bandwagon and talking shit saying (macgyver does shitty work) because of these pics that came out on a car that i DIDNT  get a chance to finish 100%, heres what i gotta say,,,,
> 1..this 1st pic was posted to show how horrible the car looked because the new owner is saying it didnt get colorsanded and buffed....
> 
> ...



u should caught that dent behind the beauty ring and the front grill molding how else that gonna screw on?? need to be screw on and but the looks of it itcoudnt ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2011, 01:53 PM~19788464
> *x2...
> 
> Honestly WULD YOU PAY 15k FOR THAT CAR...  SINCE YOU STATED A HUNDRED TIME IT WASNT FINISH AS PER YOU MOVING DEADLINE, I SAY YOU DIDNT HOLD UP YOUR END OF THE BARGAIN.  ITS CLEAR THE BUYER IS NOT HAPPY....  WHAT WOULD YOU DO
> ...


X2


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wow: :squint: :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this guy got fucked but he asked for it


15k ? im there in person with a trailer if i got 15k to blow i damn sure got a grand or 2 to make a trip and look at what im buying in person.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 4 2011, 12:41 PM~19788379
> *now that's pure tweaker shit right there,plain lazy.
> *



Funny and true :roflmao: 

Reminds me of the Tweakers that roll up on you trying to sell broke ass 10 speeds for $100 saying they are racing bikes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

tweaker,, lol good one


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Plane ticket round trip 200.00. Then you could've wheeled and dealed.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2011, 07:25 AM~19793878
> *tweaker,, lol good one
> *


Whats up Mac. See the pics by the pool. Looks fun homie. Tell Billy not to be peeing in the pool. See you soon homeboy!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

wow, those skulls were just sparyed thru the stencil for how much??


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt  the caddi is going to az hit me up call me soon


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Feb 5 2011, 11:54 PM~19799065
> *ttt    the caddi is going to az hit me up call me soon
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 6 2011, 04:14 AM~19799628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 6 2011, 08:14 AM~19799998
> *sounds good homie
> *


B-4 YOU START ANYJOB MINE FIRST !!! :guns: :nono:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 3 2011, 07:07 PM~19780438
> * wad up mac dont sweat it bro all of us here in CO know your work is the shit homie :yessad:
> *


here is wut I see, my .02

I haven't heard at all obviously wut has been discussed between mac and sky. But from the pics it looks like the base/bodywork of the car wasn't done right, so the 
not 100% done thing doesn't add up to me.

I'm all bout reppin a Colorado rider/builder, but when it makes CO look bad I have to investigate. 

Pictures don't lie and from wut I have seen it looks like mac cut some corners. Regardless of the engine and interior the PAINT justified the cost of this car, and the bodywork doesn't look like wut it should be.

I recently got a little screwed over on my car (and I hope MARC you see this) so that is why I'm chimin in on this.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

whats crackn mac...


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 7 2011, 03:47 AM~19806736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lolz


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT! Espeacially that trunk, and front fender
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


wow thats sum fucked up work :wow:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 6 2011, 09:14 AM~19799998
> *sounds good homie
> *


  hit me up


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> THAT WILL BUFF RIGHT OUT! Espeacially that trunk, and front fender
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


wow thats sum fucked up work :wow:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this thread


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 10 2011, 05:01 AM~19831371
> *this thread
> 
> 
> ...


lol..i dont think hes gonna comment on it anymore

dont want to further incriminate his self


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 11 2011, 02:51 AM~19835656
> *lol..i dont think hes gonna comment on it anymore
> 
> dont want to further incriminate his self
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 10 2011, 01:28 PM~19837026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 10 2011, 02:28 PM~19837026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

theres a chapelle clip for every situation, this one woks here too...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 10 2011, 02:28 PM~19837026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

"you gon pay me mothafuckka!"


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 12 2011, 05:37 AM~19850884
> *"you gon pay me mothafuckka!"
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

up


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP MACDOGG.................................................................


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 11:58 PM~19874036
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 14 2011, 06:28 PM~19869053
> *WAS UP MACDOGG.................................................................
> *


he pleads the FIFFFFFFFF!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 15 2011, 07:37 PM~19879270
> *he pleads the FIFFFFFFFF!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 16 2011, 12:37 PM~19879270
> *he pleads the FIFFFFFFFF!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

"you gon pay me mothafuckka!"








[/quote]
:wow: .. :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

speaking of stuff blowing up in your face...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

damn! ya..all straight up trashed this guy.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

HE TRASHED HIMSELF..... HE'S A BUTCHER STRAIGHT UP....
HE SOLD A $8000 MAX CAR FOR 15K
MATERIAL COST WILL NEVER MAKE A CAR WORTH MORE THAN IT IS, 
HE'S A FUCKED UP DUDE, 
THIS GUY FUCKS IT UP FOR ALL THE HONEST PEOPLE 
KARMA IS A MUTHA FUKR


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 17 2011, 07:00 PM~19890714
> *HE TRASHED HIMSELF..... HE'S A BUTCHER STRAIGHT UP....
> HE SOLD A $8000 MAX CAR FOR 15K
> MATERIAL COST WILL NEVER MAKE A CAR WORTH MORE THAN IT IS,
> ...


WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP (insert arsenio hall fist whooping action)


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 17 2011, 03:00 AM~19890714
> *HE TRASHED HIMSELF..... HE'S A BUTCHER STRAIGHT UP....
> HE SOLD A $8000 MAX CAR FOR 15K
> MATERIAL COST WILL NEVER MAKE A CAR WORTH MORE THAN IT IS,
> ...


Won't be getting any new business off here any time soon.....
He coulda saved face by taking it back,and redoing the garbage workmanship at least.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 18 2011, 04:24 AM~19892810
> *Won't be getting any new business off here any time soon.....
> He coulda saved face by taking it back,and redoing the garbage workmanship at least.
> *


he didnt even have to do that... just kick back 5 bills


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Feb 17 2011, 02:00 AM~19890714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REP WASN'T EVEN WORTH THAT ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 17 2011, 02:23 PM~19893560
> *he didnt even have to do that... just kick back 5 bills
> *


I figure he paid about 10 g's too much,least the seller could have done is fix and respray.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19895658
> *I figure he paid about 10 g's too much,least the seller could have done is fix and respray.
> *


your right, even if it was a straight clean paint job...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 17 2011, 02:00 AM~19890714
> *HE TRASHED HIMSELF..... HE'S A BUTCHER STRAIGHT UP....
> HE SOLD A $8000 MAX CAR FOR 15K
> MATERIAL COST WILL NEVER MAKE A CAR WORTH MORE THAN IT IS,
> ...


Thanks for the re-cap, but I have been following the topic. Dude, should of just kicked the buyer back some bread $. Right or wrong; better to do that then get a bad rep.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 17 2011, 06:44 PM~19895748
> *your right, even if it was a straight clean paint job...
> *


anything would be an improvement,hell even maaco :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 19 2011, 04:26 AM~19901947
> *anything would be an improvement,hell even maaco :roflmao:
> *


if you bring a stripped down car ready for paint maaco job wouldnt look half bad. sometimes less is more... especially in this case...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this thread is evil, one notch below shooting children...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 18 2011, 04:17 PM~19903218
> *this thread is evil, one notch below shooting children...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: COME ON BRO GET OFF THIS KID TALK ,ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THAT


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 AM~19903218
> *this thread is evil, one notch below shooting children...
> 
> 
> ...


your right what was i thinking :uh: :tears:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 01:17 AM~19907716
> *your right what was i thinking  :uh:  :tears:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this thread crashed and burned and mac bailed out....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 19 2011, 04:46 AM~19908256
> *this thread crashed and burned and mac bailed out....
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

WAZUP BIGJIM...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this topic


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 19 2011, 01:34 PM~19910071
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 
where'd this fool go? :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:25 PM~19912779
> *WAZUP BIGJIM...
> *


WAS UP HOMIE , I HERD THE WEATHER HAS BEEN NICE AS F--K OUT THERE. HOWS THAT GT LIFE ON YOUR SIDE


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:angry: IT WAS NICE UNTIL YESTERDAY.... HASNT STOPPED RAINING...


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

only way you to recoup your money is via insurance.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 20 2011, 02:46 AM~19914553
> *this topic
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a houston cop car too


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2011, 05:07 AM~19916243
> *looks like a houston cop car too
> *


dam dude you know your cop cars... something we should know? lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 20 2011, 01:06 PM~19916621
> *dam dude you know your cop cars... something we should know? lol
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if you fuck up in Texas, The Popo WILL beat your Ass... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 02:10 PM~19923607
> *Yeah if you fuck up in Texas, The Popo WILL beat your Ass...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 21 2011, 01:05 PM~19923943
> *:werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Shit they do that here in Cali all the time too...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 06:06 AM~19923955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Shit they do that here in Cali all the time too...
> *


yea but in cali dont they just shoot you? :guns:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 21 2011, 01:43 PM~19924222
> *yea but in cali dont they just shoot you?  :guns:
> *


Sometimes... lmao... Sometime they say you fell off a roof while they was chasing you... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shoot popo over here know how to treat you men like kings... ahahahaha Rodney King that is...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 20 2011, 01:06 PM~19916621
> *dam dude you know your cop cars... something we should know? lol
> 
> 
> ...


shit i see em everyday.. been in the back of one before too.. but thats a different story


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahaha... alot of haters up in here.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

stopping in to say whats up to my friends, ive been gone fer a few but im still here... shit cracks me up reading what a few of the hate'rs have to say... shit dont fade me nun, keep hateing... blah hahaha


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2011, 09:10 PM~19928424
> *stopping in to say whats up to my friends, ive been gone fer a few but im still here... shit cracks me up reading what a few of the hate'rs have to say... shit dont fade me nun, keep hateing... blah hahaha
> *


wats gud mac


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19928444
> *wats gud mac
> *


chillen bro, finally got all moved in and back to work... whats crackin with you bro?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 22 2011, 02:07 PM~19928381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hahahaha... alot of haters up in here....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


were all a bunch of haters


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 22 2011, 01:19 AM~19929952
> *were all a bunch of haters
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, it's like that?



> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 22 2011, 12:40 AM~19930488
> *can you please delete my topic in the paint and body section
> 
> custom paint and murals by macgyver  123» 233
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 22 2011, 09:38 AM~19931656
> *wow, it's like that?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
But it don't bother him.....right? :uh:


----------

